# Will this game run on this configuration?



## GameAddict (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Gamerz,

Started this thread so that, there won't be any need to create  different threads for the latest/old games and thier playability.

One can ask the question whether the xyz game will run on abc configuration or not? And if yes, how nicely? If the game runs with the use of Software T&L or other such tools, mention that too. 

The whole point is to find out whether the game can run on the mentioned configuration with acceptable playability.

Let me start with Max Payne 2. My friend has:

Pentium 1.6 GHz
256 RAM
Intel 845GL Onboard Graphics

Will Max Payne 2 run on it and how nicely?

Bye!

GA


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 29, 2005)

yes it will run but not too fine.. there will be sum hitches.. better to get a gfx card..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually it would run quite fine only without the AA options etc. Still the game would look good, no problems in that.

I think this thread should be made a sticky.


----------



## DKant (Apr 29, 2005)

So it should.

And BTW MP2 will run without _any_ problems whatsoever. Of course u can't turn everything on, but it wldn't matter much.

Heck it works on a PIII 866 with 128MB RAM and a 32MB SiS PCI gfx card!  Smoothly at that!  Even Painkiller, NFS:U2 and PoP:WW work on this rig for that matter. Of these only Painkiller is unplayably slow cuz of Havok. 

So never trust the so-called "min. requirements" blindly. Check out the demo and u'll get the real picture.

Of course needless to say this is true only for the non-shader-based graphically un-intensive (relatively) games.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 29, 2005)

Quite true.. the minimum specs are always misleading. Either get the demo and see it for yourself or talk with some one who has played the same game on a config similar or lesser to yours.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 29, 2005)

*PoP:WW is a surprise!*

@DKant: PoP:WW will run on my friend's PC, is a surprise. Will surely try it out! And that means SoT *should* run too! Thanks for the info.!

Yes, one can try out the demo and then go for the whole game.

Has anybody tried MGS2:Substance on the above config. Pls. let me know, so that I can convince him to buy the copy 

And keep posting your experiences!

Bye!

GA


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 29, 2005)

PoP:WW will run doesnt means that the same config will be able to run PoP:SOT...atleast thats what has happened with me and many of my pals. WW runs fine but SoT wont go beyond the splash screen.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 29, 2005)

POP:WW does not need H/W T&L where in POP SOT needs it. So POP:WW runs does not gurantee POP SOT running.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 29, 2005)

to bypass the hw t&l use 3danalyze


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 30, 2005)

SoT gives all sort of corrupted textures with 3DAnalyse. Bottom half of the screen looks all garbled up. Not worth playing like that. Tried all sorts of combinations in 3DAnalyse, yet it threw up graphics artifacts in-game.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 30, 2005)

yup true. I tried to play PoP on my FX 440 with 3D analyser and it was a mess. No matter what settings I tried it was just horrible. Ah it looks so beautiful on my 6800


----------



## DKant (Apr 30, 2005)

6800? _Yaar jaley pe namak mat chidko._



> @DKant: PoP:WW will run on my friend's PC, is a surprise. Will surely try it out! And that means SoT *should* run too! Thanks for the info.!



Lemme warn u it's a borderline scenario. It needn't work on a similar config. It's just that I was lucky. Of coz u might be luckier.  So don't buy the game b4 u've actually tried it urself. 

BTW how about making this a "Will this game run on that configuration" cum "If not, how can I make it work with 3dAnalyse/other emul8r" thread? Most - including myself - just can't get it right and get it working.

For starters, how do I get CoD working with my card? The console starts up and then gives an error : s3tc compression not found. I guess that means texture compression isn't available. Any known work-around in 3dA? Thanks.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 30, 2005)

*Ok, post edited!*

@DKant: Thanks for your input, the purpose of the thread has became much more clearer.

Thanks to others for pointing out the issue with PoP:SoT...saved my time from a fruitless excercise.

You can check the starting post, and let me know! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 30, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> yup true. I tried to play PoP on my FX 440 with 3D analyser and it was a mess. No matter what settings I tried it was just horrible. Ah it looks so beautiful on my 6800



FX440 kahan se aa gaya

hope u meant MX 440!!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok...everyone, POP:SOT *can* be played on a non-HW T&L card. I've seen my friend do that a year back. I don't remember the setting, but check out (and post your query @ the 3dA forum) and you'll be playing it in no time...


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 30, 2005)

oops...yea i meant the MX 440


----------



## vamsi104 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Far cry problem?*

I have a geforce fx 5700le 128mb card,
When I tried to run farcry,it was just horrible.
can any one suggest the required settings for smooth running of it .

can any one please give me some info about how anti-aliasing works in a 3d game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2005)

AFAIK 5700LE Sucks badly at gaming.The Most your could do is lower every detail and Resolution of the game and even try Closing all unwanted Tasks in your system Tray.What FPS Do you normally acquire for the game and Post ur overall config as well as something else could form the bottle Neck too.

and here's how an Anti-Aliasing works During a Game
*www.futuretech.blinkenlights.nl/aa.html


----------



## GameAddict (May 5, 2005)

*Constantine on 845GL?*

Hi,

Anybody tried Constantine on 845GL? Please let me know!

GA


----------



## icecoolz (May 5, 2005)

Constantine min system requirements : 

OS: Windows 98/98SE/2000/XP
CPU: 1.5GHz or equivalent processor
Memory: 128MB RAM
Video: 64MB Direct3D compatible video card (*card must support Pixel Shading*)
Sound: DirectX 9c compatible sound card
HDD: 2.5GB free space
Peripherals: Keyboard Mouse
DVD-ROM: 4x DVD-ROM or faster

I seriously doubt that it will work.


----------



## kunwar (May 5, 2005)

*i tried it*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> to bypass the hw t&l use 3danalyze


nothing happens
how can a software make a game work??????????????
i used it on about 8 games.    
u DUDES r making us FOOLS



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Anybody tried Constantine on 845GL? Please let me know!
> 
> GA


WHAT IS "CONSTANTINE??????????????????????????????????

I CHECKED on intel website.
MP2 will work Smoothlyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
ya, hl2 and d3 will work but NOT smoothly.
i own 845.
Who ELSE can know BETTER than me?



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> PoP:WW will run doesnt means that the same config will be able to run PoP:SOT...atleast thats what has happened with me and many of my pals. WW runs fine but SoT wont go beyond the splash screen.


I think that it was abnormal due 2 NO support of PS 2.0.
MGS2 WILL not work


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 5, 2005)

> u DUDES r making us FOOLS


Think before you post....if you don't the advice of the people here, better not to ask for any.



> WHAT IS "CONSTANTINE??????????????????????????????????


It's a movie starring Keanu Reeves and has a game by the same name.


----------



## enoonmai (May 5, 2005)

First of all, use the Edit button to edit your post if yours happens to be the last post instead of posting 6 posts in a row. I have merged all of your posts into a single one for sake of clarity.

First of all, no one is attempting to "fool" you. Please refrain from such comments especially when someone is trying to help the others. As for 3DA, you have to understand that its not a one-stop solution for running games that require TnL support. While some games are flexibly coded, others explicitly require you to posess H/W TnL for them to work. I have personally seen PoP:SoT running on a GeForce 4 MX 440-SE at a friend's place. You have to learn to fiddle with the settings and tweak a lot before you can get it to run. Of course, it will throw up a thousand warnings and glitches before it runs, but it will eventually, if you know what you are doing. The best place to get your query answered is at the 3DA forums themselves.

As for "Constantine", its the game based on the Keanu Reeves/Rachel Weisz movie based on the DC Comic. Use GameSpot for more information on the game.

Max Payne 2 will indeed run on the 845GL as the others have pointed out, and the Intel Game Compatibility Support lists all games supported on a particular chipset, so that should be one of the things to check out before you buy the game, considering how costly the game is. The generally accepted notion is that the minimum system requirements are to be taken with a pinch of salt, while the game may run, it would be an awful experience actually trying to play it. While an older SiS chipset may run Max Payne 1, actually playing it is a nightmare.


----------



## LordZeus (May 5, 2005)

i had played pop sot on my old 845GL chipset n it worked perfectly fine.. All i did was tick the emulate pixel shader caps and HW Tnl caps options. pop sot worked fine... Its funny that pop sot require hw tnl AND pixel shader support to work whereas POP WW doesnt need either of these.


----------



## GameAddict (May 6, 2005)

*3DA Tips?*

@LordZeus: Thanks for pointing out what to do in 3DA to make PoP:SoT run. Saved my time!

Can anybody point me to the 3 DA Forums? Googling is not helping! Would like to see if Constantine can be made to run.

Bye!

GA


----------



## enoonmai (May 6, 2005)

You can discuss your games with 3DA here.


----------



## vysakh (May 7, 2005)

config
P4 2.0GHz
845 GL mobo 
onboard grafix
384 MB RAM


which games will work ?
driver 3
UT 2004
SIMS 2
Splinter cell (all)


----------



## icecoolz (May 7, 2005)

Driver 3 

Minimum
Operating System: Windows 98/2000/ME/XP
Processor: Pentium PIII 800 MHz Processor or AMD Athlon
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForceâ„¢ or ATI Radeonâ„¢  7000 or higher
CD-ROM: 4X or Faster
RAM: 256 MB RAM

I dont see a problem it might work. So give it a go. 

UT2004 will work in Software mode I think.

SIM2

If you have a T&L (info about what T&L is below) capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM (such as nvidia GeForce 2 or better or ATI Radeon 7000 or better) then you need at least:

    * 800 MHz processor
    * 256 MB RAM if Windows XP
    * 128 MB RAM if Windows 98, Windows ME, or Windows 2000
    * At least 3.5 gigs of free hard drive space 

If you have a non-T&L capable video card (such as TNT2, Intel, or Rage for example) then you need at least:

    * 2.0 GHz processor
    * 256 MB RAM if Windows XP
    * 128 MB RAM if Windows 98, Windows ME, or Windows 2000
    * At least 3.5 gigs of free hard drive space 

Recommened video cards (and the more video memory the better):

    * ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
    * Nvidia Geforce 4

Splinter Cell wont work..needs Pixel Shaders.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 7, 2005)

Splinter Cell worked on my SiS 650 on-board. Just needed to update the drivers to make it work.

However Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow didn't go beyond the loading screen. Curiously, Chaos Theory did work, but it was terrible to look at.


----------



## kishan (May 8, 2005)

> config
> P4 2.0GHz
> 845 GL mobo
> onboard grafix
> ...



I have got almost the similar config except i have only 256mb ram. 
Sims 2 will work
UT 2004 will work at lowest settings on small maps


----------



## abhinav (May 8, 2005)

Well will these games run on my pc with the confugration as follows:
Celeron 2.0Ghz
256 MB RAM(will be 512 MB after 4 days Laughing )
Intel 845GV motherboard.



Out of these which one shud work on my PC(i m planning to buy these games and bought some of them but didnt tried may be)

1.Need for speed Underground 2 Arrow
2.Pro Evolution soccer 3 Arrow
3.Pro Evolution soccer 4
4.Fifa 2005 Arrow got it but CD not working so have to replace it
5.NBA 2005 Question
6.Cricket 2005(ea sports)
7.Driv3r Arrow
8.Hidden and dangrous 2 sabre squadron Question
9.GTA san andreas(not yet released Question but think this is fake since not relesed yet
10.Baseball 2005(EA SPORTS) Question
11.Brothers in Arms-Road to Hill 30 Arrow
12.Worms Forts -Under Siege Arrow 
Also as now i am going to have 512mb RAM so........
13.Doom 3 Question  
14.Half Life 2 Question  
15.PRINCE OF PERSIA : WARRIOR WITHIN  
16.Rise Of Nations  
17. Somthing....Pacific assualt  
18.searching..............


  Arrow this sign indicates that i hav bought these games....till now
  Have got it on th shop but was not sure that will work so didnt bought it.

Also is there any other game that i can play.
need a list of new games?
then tell me more,anything!


----------



## icecoolz (May 8, 2005)

abhnav....if u do buy the game originals then thats like more than 10k man! might as well invest in a decent graphics card and then buy a smaller amnt of games. Ur gonna take forever to play 18 games !  think abt it.


----------



## abhinav (May 9, 2005)

WELL AM I GOING TO BUY ORIGINAL GAMES WELL WHO SAID THAT so just give the detail buddy.
I m not going to buy the orginal one for all these titles.
lol


----------



## nix (May 13, 2005)

*hi*

will farcry, half life 2, doom 3, Prince of persia WW or SOT work on the following configuration?

P3 866MHz, 256 MB RAM, Nvidia geforce 5200 PCI.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				nix said:
			
		

> will farcry, half life 2, doom 3, Prince of persia WW or SOT work on the following configuration?
> 
> P3 866MHz, 256 MB RAM, Nvidia geforce 5200 PCI.



Run   The Games will choke.....no no no not choke.....but will Freeze to death on such config.The whole system config is the Bottleneck pal better upgrade it or it wont so you any good for the latest games.


----------



## nix (May 13, 2005)

*hi*



> Run Shocked Shocked The Games will choke.....no no no not choke.....but will Freeze to death on such config.The whole system config is the Bottleneck pal better upgrade it or it wont so you any good for the latest games.



   

anyway, will NOLF2 run   on this config
NOLF 2 or UT 2003?


----------



## icecoolz (May 13, 2005)

NOLF2 might run on low settings. UT will run in Software renderer mode but u have way too less memory man!


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 14, 2005)

Why arent any of the mods making this a sticky?


----------



## godzi_85 (May 14, 2005)

hmmm....
i got a few games.. like 
PA, brother`s in arms road to hill 30, swat 4, project snowblind, stolen etc do`nt support geforce 4 mx440se.. so if oyu have this card then stay clear of the above games..


----------



## enoonmai (May 16, 2005)

This thread has been made a sticky considering the amount of people who have similar questions. Please use this thread for all your X game on Y configuration needs, and do not encourage creating other threads for a similar purpose. If you find anyone doing it, please let the moderators of this forum know, and direct the poster to this thread. Thank you.


----------



## DKant (May 17, 2005)

*DISCLAIMER*: ALL of what follows is under the assumption that my sys is actually capable of whatever it's doing and it's not just my luck that's working overtime. If anyone's 'phoenixated' hopes fall back to the ashes..well, sorry.



			
				nix said:
			
		

> will farcry, half life 2, doom 3, Prince of persia WW or SOT work on the following configuration?
> 
> P3 866MHz, 256 MB RAM, Nvidia geforce 5200 PCI.





			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> Run? The Games will choke.....no no no not choke.....but will Freeze to death on such config.The whole system config is the Bottleneck pal better upgrade it or it wont so you any good for the latest games.



@ice ur seriously overestimating these games reqs dude! (except FarCry of coz where everything is an underestimation) Ask someone who's got a dustbin for a comp and u'll know.  (NOTE: The DISCLAIMER attains some serious priority here.  )

@nix, PoP:WW will run with no problems whatsoever. Why? Cuz it works on THIS -> *PIII 866,128MB RAM and SiS 32MB PCI card*. Take that!  It's a _li'l_ unstable on my sys. But the extra RAM and the added GPpower might take care of that. I'm not sure abt PoP:SoT however cuz I haven't tried it and besides it needs a slightly better setup than mine. But since u've got an overall better rig, it might work.

HL2 - _just_ might, but it'll be veeeery slow, since it needs some serious processing muscle and LOTsa RAM.
DIII - only if ur luckier than me! 
UT2k3 should be a breeze. Works smooth enuf on my rig. Needless to say,don't expect the same with the other games. They WILL be pretty slow. It doesn't matter though. U n me r lucky enuf to play them in the first place.  In fact it's an advantage for me in PoP since I've got enuf time to plan my next move.  Duh. 

I dunno abt NOLF2.


----------



## icecoolz (May 17, 2005)

DKant:

Please read what I said cos I dont think my name is allwyndlima . POP:WW wont run on his system as it needs H/W  T&L. some of them have got it working using 3D analyser. PoP:WW will run as its sys req are very very decent. Infact if you look carefully I only answered for NOLF2 and UT2003. I mentioned it will run on S/W renderer mode mate


----------



## lywyre (May 17, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Max Payne 2 will indeed run on the 845GL as the others have pointed out, and the Intel Game Compatibility Support lists all games supported on a particular chipset, so that should be one of the things to check out before you buy the game, considering how costly the game is. The generally accepted notion is that the minimum system requirements are to be taken with a pinch of salt, while the game may run, it would be an awful experience actually trying to play it. While an older SiS chipset may run Max Payne 1, actually playing it is a nightmare.




Intel Game Compatibility Support ?  ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> @ice ur seriously overestimating these games reqs dude! (except FarCry of coz where everything is an underestimation) Ask someone who's got a dustbin for a comp and u'll know.  (NOTE: The DISCLAIMER attains some serious priority here.  )



Lol Talk about a Major Misquoting pal.Anyways Ummm......About the overestimating well Doom 3 Will literally choke to death as basically the AGP Version of 5200 aint much better in running it at 800x600 resolutions either.As for Hl2 well U'll definetly expect a Whole drop in frame rates making the game barely Playable.Far Cry....Is frankly outta the question bro.As for POP:WW well since it's the trimmed down version from its predecessor i suppose it will work but how much of a frame rate do you get?????Is it Playable???

Btw i never said that they wont work just that will not be much worthplaying on such a rig.If you personally ask me i would rather pass then play it on such a rig,No offence


----------



## GameAddict (May 17, 2005)

*Intel Chipsets Game Compatibility List*

Here it is, choose your chipset and see which games will run (and How):

*www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-012643.htm


GA


----------



## nix (May 17, 2005)

*hi*

i forgot to mention taht it is a 128 MB g card. i played NOLF 2 and it RAN    smooth on 1024*768*32 resolution with all graphics details maxed   

will know in a few more days how the other games perform.
and also the system startup shows nvidia 5200 but in the game display options it shows the g card as nvidia 5500


----------



## kunwar (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine on 845GL?*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Anybody tried Constantine on 845GL? Please let me know!
> 
> GA


he dude,
i also got 845.


----------



## kunwar (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Intel Chipsets Game Compatibility List*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Here it is, choose your chipset and see which games will run (and How):
> 
> *www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-012643.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## kunwar (May 18, 2005)

*how how     how*



			
				LordZeus said:
			
		

> i had played pop sot on my old 845GL chipset n it worked perfectly fine.. All i did was tick the emulate pixel shader caps and HW Tnl caps options. pop sot worked fine... Its funny that pop sot require hw tnl AND pixel shader support to work whereas POP WW doesnt need either of these.



tell us how????????????????????????


----------



## kunwar (May 18, 2005)

*ya, u r right*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Splinter Cell worked on my SiS 650 on-board. Just needed to update the drivers to make it work.
> 
> However Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow didn't go beyond the loading screen. Curiously, Chaos Theory did work, but it was terrible to look at.



it doesn't go bryond "loading" screen.
did u tried 3d analyser?


----------



## DKant (May 18, 2005)

> Please read what I said cos I dont think my name is allwyndlima



WUPS! Sorry m8! 

And @allwyn, well DIII, HL2 and FarCry are out of my book of hopefuls as well. Like I said, he oughtta be reeeaally lucky. But PoP:WW is perfectly playable, though a li'l unstable @ times. 


			
				Umm said:
			
		

> ..In fact it's an advantage for me in PoP since I've got enuf time to plan my next move.






> If you personally ask me i would rather pass then play it on such a rig



Well, not if a full upgrade is outta question for the next year or so. 

_Pyaasa hi jaanta hai ek boond ki mithaas_!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> _Pyaasa hi jaanta hai ek boond ki mithaas_!


Well that Pyaasa will certainly regret that Boond if it wont even run down his throat.Playing those games at unplayable Frame rates would just mean a total waste of time.So even if they would somehow run on his system i'm afraid that most of these so called "Graphic-Hungry" games would rather choke out.Also considering That this Fx5200 aint a AGP card but a PCI one and not to mention His PIII based proccy i seriously would recommend him a decent upgrade atleast.


----------



## scott123 (May 21, 2005)

I read all,well I want to say you are sitting on Gamerz forum and wanna to play Doom3,HL2
and eqivalent on Onboard Grafics of 845 system.
I think you are fooling others ,even I think that
Mr.Avinab  is not a gamer he is a pirator lover.
Now  take some clues and he is going to spend 10k on games and is intended to play it on 845 chipset wiht no agp card. isnt that much enough to call him piracy lover and not a real gamer.


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

I've got P-III 1 Ghz, 256 MB ram, 32 MB videocard, Windows XP pro with SP 2.
Rise of Nations dosen't run on my system. It gives an error : Make sure ur graphics card is compatible with RON some thing like that. Any solution ?


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

I've got P-III 800 mhz, 160(128+32) MB ram, 32 MB videocard(GeForce 2 Mx 400), Windows XP pro with SP 2. 

And Ron Runs Fine!!

Check ur Drivers !!! Update them !!!


----------



## kunwar (May 21, 2005)

*i play doom 3 on onboard gfx lollllll  and got HL2   lol*



			
				scott123 said:
			
		

> I read all,well I want to say you are sitting on Gamerz forum and wanna to play Doom3,HL2
> and eqivalent on Onboard Grafics of 845 system.
> I think you are fooling others ,even I think that
> Mr.Avinab  is not a gamer he is a pirator lover.
> Now  take some clues and he is going to spend 10k on games and is intended to play it on 845 chipset wiht no agp card. isnt that much enough to call him piracy lover and not a real gamer.



i also, got RIDDICK


----------



## kunwar (May 21, 2005)

*i play doom 3 on onboard gfx lollllll  and got HL2   lol*



			
				scott123 said:
			
		

> I read all,well I want to say you are sitting on Gamerz forum and wanna to play Doom3,HL2
> and eqivalent on Onboard Grafics of 845 system.
> I think you are fooling others ,even I think that
> Mr.Avinab  is not a gamer he is a pirator lover.
> Now  take some clues and he is going to spend 10k on games and is intended to play it on 845 chipset wiht no agp card. isnt that much enough to call him piracy lover and not a real gamer.



i also, got RIDDICK


----------



## KoRn (May 22, 2005)

*nfsu1*

hey guys will nfsu1 work on my pc ive got an intel 81845GVM-RZ muthaboard.its got a 32 mb graphics card.ive got win xp pro.128mbddr ram,20gb hdd,P4 1.60ghz.i know it sucks but will the game work.


----------



## jitubhai (May 22, 2005)

the rest of the config r ok. i am just doubtful ab't RAM. betrer upgrade to 256 mb


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

if you are only a part time gamer, then its ok for you
increase your Ram.


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

> hey guys will nfsu1 work on my pc ive got an intel 81845GVM-RZ muthaboard.its got a 32 mb graphics card.ive got win xp pro.128mbddr ram,20gb hdd,P4 1.60ghz.i know it sucks but will the game work.



MAKE SURE THAT YOU KEEP THE DISPLAY SETTINGS AT LOW LEVEL.
i.e. 640 X 480
ALL THE DETAILS AT LOW LEVEL OR EITHER OFF.

WORLD DETAIL AT LOW

CAR DETAIL N REFLECTION AT MINIMUM

TURN OF .. TEXTURES, CROWDS ETC.

BTW THE GAME WILL NOT BE  GOOD.... AT THESE SETTING.

YOU SHOULD BETTER TAKE A NEW AGP CARD.


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

doesn't max payne 2 require atleast 32mb - 64mb or something tnl card to run fine even at minimum?

also, pop: sot doesn't support geforce 4 mx might be ,
geforce 3 ti or higher kya?

to paly medal of honour pacific assualt at 1024*768,maxed settings with aa and af turned off,
hwat system do you require?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2005)

Dude, there is a *sticky* named Will That Game Run On This Configuration??. Please use that thread for any of future queries and help keep the Gamerz section clean and organised.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 27, 2005)

*Will america's army run on my PC???*

Will america's army run on my PC?My sys specs r:
128 mb of ram
1GHz cpu
No graphics card


----------



## sumitava_b (May 27, 2005)

There is a sticky named Will this game run on this configuration?.

Search before posting............Post it there

Mod can club this thread to that sticky...Reporting


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 27, 2005)

I hav
1 GHz processer
128 MB of Ram
No gfx card
Will America's army run on my PC


----------



## Marc Z (May 27, 2005)

rollcage please stop typing in caps.

btw has anyone played the game Rollcage? just a thought.

Raghav, Amercia's Army will definitely not run on your computer.

even if it runs it will be really really really slow. it will be unplayable.


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

I think 2.0ghz + 256megs of ram is the average for running any game released in 2005..............yes their min specs have instructions to the contarary but it is quite laughable these min. specs at the cornor of the box!!!


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 28, 2005)

Marc Z said:
			
		

> rollcage please stop typing in caps.
> 
> btw has anyone played the game Rollcage? just a thought.
> 
> ...


Dude tnx 4 the tip.Waaanh i wanna play america's army...  
Still,i've played rollcage.not a very good game.crappy on graphics.never liked it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 29, 2005)

I remember trying to run the game when I had only 128 Megs of RAM and no gfx card. The game did run but with choppy frames. Getting 256megs of RAM solved the problem. I have played the game online with 256RAM, no gfx card and a 1.5Ghz P4 procc and it performed splendidly. Just dont ask me about the horrendous pings!


----------



## funkiguy_me (May 30, 2005)

i have 256 mb ram
1.7 ghz intel processor
no graphic card, onboard graphice: 16 mb

will the awaited gta: san andreas run on my "dubba"


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2005)

Marc Z said:
			
		

> btw has anyone played the game Rollcage? just a thought.



Yes, its my favorite game dude..  

Wat i like about Rollcage is...3D race game that 
has full textures, lights, Weapon, building debris...
Despite the fact .... it uses low sources to run ,
I played that on my old rig, AMD K6/2-500Mhz. with only 64 MB Ram,
n Intel 8 MB V-Ram graphics card, 

Therefore, you can see that it requires very less sources. 

I am still very much addicted to Rollcage that.. i still play it, along with NFS-U...!!
sometimes i m bored with NFS-U, but never with rollcage


----------



## sagsall4u (May 31, 2005)

*ya*



			
				Raghav Talwar said:
			
		

> I hav
> 1 GHz processer
> 128 MB of Ram
> No gfx card
> Will America's army run on my PC


ya sure it oes run on mine


----------



## GameAddict (May 31, 2005)

*CoD:United Offensive on this PC?*

Hi,

Has anybody tried Call of Duty:United Offensive on:

Intel 1.6 GHz
256 RAM
845GL and Windows 2000 ?

Please let me know!

Bye!

GA


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 1, 2005)

@gameaddict ,yes it will work absolutly fine, i hav seen it running fine on this config,just one diff... the os was windows xp.


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 1, 2005)

COD will run..I have run it on a windows 2000 machine with a similar config.


----------



## DKant (Jun 1, 2005)

Wha..doesn't it need h/w TnL?


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 1, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @gameaddict ,yes it will work absolutly fine, i hav seen it running fine on this config,just one diff... the os was windows xp.



Thanks!


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 1, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> COD will run..I have run it on a windows 2000 machine with a similar config.



You mean CoD or CoD:United Offensive? CoD runs on that config....I had doubts about UO.


GA


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 1, 2005)

Will  RIDDICK run a p4 2.8 Ht , 512 MB RAM , with Ge force 6200 . Will it be playable.


----------



## DKant (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes it should. The card is a pretty decent one too, so u shouldn't face ne problems. Methinx u can play it comfortably @ medium settings.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm I wonder if Far Cry will run on my comp?

AMD 64 3000+ (939 pin)
MSI RS 480 MoBo
1 GB DDR 3200 RAM
7200 rpm SATA HDD

I know Doom3 runs, HL2 runs, what other games you guys suggest I try? At least until I buy a PCIe GFX card 

Raaabo


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 3, 2005)

Far Cry will peacefully run on ur config, Raaabo. Try 
out "The Chronicles of R.I.D.D.I.C.K, escape from buthcher bay"....the BETA version of F.E.A.R (awesum graphics..recently at E3 2005 got an award for the best games at E3) ... try NFSUG2, Colin Mcrae rally 05..yaar..thrs lotsa beautiful games outta thr...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 4, 2005)

hey guys...

  I am not here to ask that this/that game will run on my PC...am in question which games will run on my PC...   

  Config:
  PIII 1Ghz
  64 SD RAM 133Mhz
  Win XP SP2

 Any games... u guys are sure that will work... 

Note :-    Pls dont include : Mario,Prince,Wolf,Lionking,Alladin    


Cheers..
 Dipen


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 5, 2005)

lol i think nfs1-5 should run mayb 5 wld have a few glitches..hmm try Quake II..moto racer 1 n 2..cricket 97,WC99,2000... MS Fligh Simulator 98.. MS age of empires (also age of kings.. age of conq not sure).. test driver 3..andretti racing.. GTA I,II,III... UT 2002..Manxtt superbikes.. Hexen II..Dukenukem 3D also try Manhattan Project.. hope this list is enuff 

btw u dint say not to mention this game that will surely work in ya config 
DAVE!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> UT 2002..


Hmmm.....Ut2002  
Now wonder when that came out  
Anyways considering you meant UT2003 then i'm afraid it wont,by any miracle if it does work be assured that the Bots Will come out of the comp and Trash Dipen demanding a Serious Pc Upgrade  

The ram is the Full Bottleneck for a major slowdown of any (Oh yes not including Mario,Prince,Wolf,Lionking,Alladin ) Game that would like to play off decently.Dipen do also mention which Mobo you are using....Is it the Intel 810???

@Raboo....Yes Far Cry will definetly work on your config.I too reckon you try Chronicles Of Riddick:Escape from Butchers Bay,Along with Battlefield 2 and Brothers In Arms:Road to Hill 30.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 5, 2005)

ow sorry m8 i meant jus UT  i tout it was called UT2002


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 6, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> bharathbala2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truly said Allwyn  

  well its intel 810e Whitney Coppermine model... well AOE conquerors is running fine...

 the main thing of which am fed up is the booting time..!! u wont believe that it use to take 4-5 min to boot... that is too irritating.  but just b4 a week my 40 GB HDD crashed i.e was nt detecting and making noise so got replaced by samsung (New one slim one  )...

  Now it take around 2-2.5 min to boot.i cannot use more than 3-4 applications else i have to wait like am watching a movie  

  Was considering a upgrade .. but didnt get permssion from dad..(he knows very well that if ill get a new PC then i wont study the lil bit of what am studying  :roll: )

  leave it cant help anymore? am enjoying my roomys PC AMD 2000+ 640 MB DDR..64MB graphics..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Do any of you guys have idea of any good linux running on my config (mentioned in previous post).. *

   i wanna learn linux coz its in my syllabus in next sem. Once i installed Red Hat (dunno which version)...even it was soo slow that after clicking on the RED CAP on the task bar.. it would open after a min. so uninstalled...

anyways..as rightly said...

*SAMAY SE PEHLE AUR BHAGYA SE JYADA KISIKO KUCH NAHI MILTA *  

hoping for a better one

   Cheers...
   Dipen


----------



## moshel (Jun 7, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey guys...
> 
> I am not here to ask that this/that game will run on my PC...am in question which games will run on my PC...
> 
> ...



I played max payne on a PIII 733 mhz. with 64 mb ram. so it should work in ur system too. the minus point is that i had to wait for about 20 minutes before the level got loaded.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 8, 2005)

moshel said:
			
		

> I played max payne on a PIII 733 mhz. with 64 mb ram. so it should work in ur system too. the minus point is that i had to wait for about* 20 minutes *before the level got loaded.




20 mins is too much. i played on nearly  same config  pIII 866 and 64 mb ram the loading time was 4-5 mins


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 8, 2005)

Yup! 20 mins is too much. I myself expirienced a maximum of 5-6 mins loading time on a similar rig. There must have been some bottleneck on the rig that you were playing. Or maybe higher resolutions and eye-candy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2005)

YOu will not believe it =.I played HALF LIFE2 on p4 1.5
intel d845glly 256mb sd ram AND AND AND onboard graphics.and enjoyed it.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey guys...
> 
> I am not here to ask that this/that game will run on my PC...am in question which games will run on my PC...
> 
> ...



Ok i can tell you which games you can play . But add atleast a 64 MB stick.
FIFA 2005
Fifa 2004
Max payne 2 (needs 128 mb ram imo)
Ut 2003
Counter strike 2
Nfsu1
Moto gp2
Quake3


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 14, 2005)

can i run ut 2004 on the following config
p4 2.4 ghz prescott, 512 mb ram, asrock 845gv mobo, onboard grafix, win 98se.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 15, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> can i run ut 2004 on the following config
> p4 2.4 ghz prescott, 512 mb ram, asrock 845gv mobo, onboard grafix, win 98se.


The only problem here could be your onboard video. Everything except is fine. Give it a try it could work in low settings.


----------



## elumalai (Jun 19, 2005)

somebody pls tell what r the games that r playable in the july DVD in my Pc.

Configuration goes here:

Celeron 850MHz, 128 MBSD, 810 onboard graphics, poor.......


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 19, 2005)

My configuration is:
P-4 2.36 GHz
128 mb ddr ram(266 mhz)
Intel 845 with onboard memory(no grafix card)

will these games run
Half life2
enter the matrix
POP : SOT


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 19, 2005)

No chance for EtM and SoT.

As for HL2, if you get another 128Megs of RAM, then maybe the game wmight run at low settings and low resolutions...no gurantee though.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 19, 2005)

well can anyone give me a game ..play on 1.6 ghz...224 mb ram and 32 mb video memeory(shared from ram)

sis 650


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 19, 2005)

Sure...PoP:WW, Hitman Contracts, XIII, Half Life 2, NFS UG 1 & 2, Manhunt, Halo....that gonna keep you busy for sometime. Do remember to update your SiS 650 drivers from SiS website.


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 20, 2005)

thnx 4 reply ctrl_alt_del 
u were right hl2 is asking 4 more ram.


will  POP WW run on my pc


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 21, 2005)

*i wanna run - pop sot, anyone knows how*

i installed Prince Of Persia Sands Of Time,but its not running, i have onboard graphics of 64mb (intel original board 845gvsr), 512mb ram n p4 2.4 processor. is it possible?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 21, 2005)

santu_29's thread { i wanna run - pop sot, anyone knows how} merged here...


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 21, 2005)

Santu, POP:SOT need a feature of your GFX card called Hardware Texture and Lighting which your onboard does not have. Try using a software called 3DAnalyser and play around with the settings to get the game running.  Many have gotten it to run this way. mind you the graphics will nowhere be as good as having a proper graphics card.


----------



## vinish_pavithran (Jun 22, 2005)

yes i have played the game on the system configuration with 128 ram and 1.6ghz 
and it runned smooth .
so no problems on 256 ram .bet u


----------



## bobbythomas (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Gamerz,
                 I am in a lil trouble of playing Max Payne 2.My comp config is 
 AMD Athlon2600(1.9Ghz)
NVidia Geforce Board with integerated MX graphics.
756 Mb ram with 32 mb shared Grahics.

         the problem is that,whenever the game starts my system gets restarted.Can anyone suggest an opinion.


----------



## truffsin (Jun 24, 2005)

My Config. is 

Intel Pentium 4 1.8 GHz

MotherBoard :- Kobian KOB P4M266a NDMx  (2 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Motherboard Chipset :-	VIA VT8751A Apollo P4M266A

RAM :- 256MB


Will Gta:San Andreas run on it


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 24, 2005)

bobbythomas said:
			
		

> Hi Gamerz,
> I am in a lil trouble of playing Max Payne 2.My comp config is
> AMD Athlon2600(1.9Ghz)
> NVidia Geforce Board with integerated MX graphics.
> ...



Your config. is enough for Max Payne 2, so no problem in that area.I guess, a reinstall of DirectX should solve the problem. Also try running the game at low settings (configurable from the launcher that comes up, when you click the icon).

GA


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

hi guys ! well i am planning to play UT-2003, UT-2004,Serious Sam 1 and 2, NHL 2005 on my PC but i dont know if these games will run smoothly on my PC or no!! Espically the UT series so plz help me out.. !!    

My PC configuration is:
Intel Pentium-4, 2.0Ghz on an Intel D865 GBF mobo 
with 40 GB HDD with nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 (256 MB) DDR RAM Graphics card and,
256 MB DDR(266) Hynix RAM.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 24, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> hi guys ! well i am planning to play UT-2003, UT-2004,Serious Sam 1 and 2, NHL 2005 on my PC but i dont know if these games will run smoothly on my PC or no!! Espically the UT series so plz help me out.. !!
> 
> My PC configuration is:
> Intel Pentium-4, 2.0Ghz on an Intel D865 GBF mobo
> ...



With 5200, every game will run, except Serious Sam 2 which is not released yet (so one can't comment on sys. req.).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey thanx  a lot Dude for ur advice......but can i run these games with the normal settings and graphics options or with lower graphics options !!


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 24, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey thanx  a lot Dude for ur advice......but can i run these games with the normal settings and graphics options or with lower graphics options !!



Ahh..I have not tried the games with 5200. But can tell for sure that they will run, as 5200 is quite powerful for the mentioned games.Try installing and keep raising the detail level and post the results here for everybody's benefit. 


GA


----------



## kaboodle (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey what's the min confi required to run UT2k4,Painkiller,Call of Duty and HL2?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 27, 2005)

kaboodle said:
			
		

> Hey what's the min confi required to run UT2k4,Painkiller,Call of Duty and HL2?


UT2K4, Painkiller and Call of Duty dont have very high system requirments. I played all 3 with my on-board GeForce 2 (32 MB). But for HL2, the sys. req. are quite high. I think you will need a 5200 minimum to play it. I played it on my 5700LE with the minimum settings and it was quite smooth.


----------



## tushar_novice (Jun 27, 2005)

Will san andreas run on
P3 1ghz
128 mb sd 133 ram
intel 810i gfx
I am asking this bcoz I played vice city and gta3 on it.

Also does San andreas comes in 6 cds????
My friend said that but the shopkeeper said it had 3 cds.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 27, 2005)

tushar_novice said:
			
		

> Will san andreas run on
> P3 1ghz
> 128 mb sd 133 ram
> intel 810i gfx
> ...



As far as I know, GTA:SA is DVD-only release.

GA


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm only the pirated comes in cds.. and 7 cds in total!! lol.. 

half life 2 will run even on a geforce 4 mx, though you wont be able to njoy the game as you would if you have a directx 9 enabled card..


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 29, 2005)

*BEST GAMES PLAYABLE ON p3 800mhz Gfx 2mx400 32mb!!DA BEST!!*

BEST GAMES PLAYABLE ON p3 800mhz Geforce 2 mx 400 32mb !!DA BEST !!


Games that will run good on this CONFIG !!! FPS STRATEGY 3rd PERSON !!! NETHING !!! I just dont know wat to play since i cant PLAY he Latest GAMES !!! TILL my new RIG is NOT UP AND READY TO TAKE THEM ON !!! 



THANK IN ADVANCE !!!




CHEERS !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 29, 2005)

Da best place to ask da question Niral. 

_Thread merged._


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: BEST GAMES PLAYABLE ON p3 800mhz Gfx 2mx400 32mb!!DA BES*



			
				King_Niral said:
			
		

> BEST GAMES PLAYABLE ON p3 800mhz Geforce 2 mx 400 32mb !!DA BEST !!


Warcraft 3, Homeworld 2, Half-Life, Championship Manager, Counter Strike: Condition Zero, Command and Conquer Generals(may run a bit slow).


----------



## kunwar (Jun 30, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> kaboodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


              
hl2 even runs on ge force 4 mx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
as 2 painkiller, it is very graphically intensive game!


----------



## kaboodle (Jun 30, 2005)

CZ won't be playable I think


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 1, 2005)

kaboodle said:
			
		

> CZ won't be playable I think


CZ will easily be playable. Sys Req are quite low for CZ.


----------



## godzi_85 (Jul 1, 2005)

if you have a geforce 2 mx/geforce 4 mx.. then you need not worry about games which were released until last year..cause until then most of them were playable..(exculing SC PT, deus ex 2) but most games released this year (including some released at the end of 2004) dont support mx 440... so i guess the time`s up for  mx series..


----------



## KoRn (Jul 1, 2005)

*how about dis game*

i have a p4 1.6Ghz,128 mb ram,intel 845 chipset wit a 32 mb graphics card,win xp.will nfsu 2 work .it works in my pc but very low movements.is there any way 2 change it become better.i put all the display S**** in the game to lowest and all.will it be better if i increase my ram.
  also,will gta vice city work perfectly.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 1, 2005)

two bottle necks. First your RAM. You def need to increase it. Second is your onboard GPU. Its crap. Vice City will work similar to NFSU 2. I seriously reccomend that you upgrade your RAM.


----------



## KoRn (Jul 1, 2005)

so if i increase my ram there will be a little better graohics.is dat it.


----------



## kunwar (Jul 1, 2005)

*lol*



			
				vinish_pavithran said:
			
		

> yes i have played the game on the system configuration with 128 ram and 1.6ghz
> and it runned smooth .
> so no problems on 256 ram .bet u




lol  
is it joking competition????????????????


----------



## KoRn (Jul 1, 2005)

*will nfsu2 work in dis config*

my cuz has dis confis will nfsu2 work:
 P4 2.63Ghz,256 mb ddr ram,80 gb hdd,win xp pro,intel 64mb graphics card(frgt the name).
   we tried installing it before but then it always prompted dat we should install direct x 9c(we had 9b).so we install 9c but still it prompted we required directx 9c.wats the prob.
NOTE: plese answer the first ques(URGENT)         8)          :roll:


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 1, 2005)

go to MyComputer->Properties->Hardware->Device Manager->Display Adapter and post wat u find there...

the game wont run very well even if u are able to start it up somehow


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

press
windows+r
type dxdiag

get the tests run of dxdiag and see if there is any problem


----------



## Charley (Jul 1, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> go to MyComputer->Properties->Hardware->Device Manager->Display Adapter and post wat u find there...
> 
> the game wont run very well even if u are able to start it up somehow



The same options were implemented here also and the game ran well here.. No hiccups here...


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the game should run fine on your PC. Try re-installing Direct X 9.0c or re-install the game.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 2, 2005)

can u guyz tell me which counter strike versions will run on the following config-
p3 667mhz,intel 810e mobo with onboard graphics, 192 mb ram.
also another one-
p4 prescott 2.4 ghz, intel 845gv mobo, 512 mb ram.


----------



## KoRn (Jul 2, 2005)

in the first configs: i think almost all the versions
in the second:all under low detail that is.
 LOL


----------



## tushar_novice (Jul 4, 2005)

tushar_novice said:
			
		

> Will san andreas run on
> P3 1ghz
> 128 mb sd 133 ram
> intel 810i gfx
> I am asking this bcoz I played vice city and gta3 on it.



I asked this bloddy f.u.c.k.i.n.g. question and nobody seems to answer.
I dont give a damn if it runs very very slow. I just want it to work.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 4, 2005)

watch what u say mate. People will reply to a question if they know the answer. Or if your so impatient call up the game makers and ask them to tell u what the system requirements are.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2005)

@tushar ... no way dude .... here are the minimum requirements :

1GHz Intel Pentium III or AMD Athlon Processor
256 MB of RAM
8 speed DVD-ROM Drive
3.6 GB of free Hard Disk space for a minimal install
64 MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers 
	("GeForce3" or better)
DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
Keyboard
Mouse

Windows 2000 Professional (Workstation) (plus Service Pack 1 or higher) plus DirectX 9
Windows XP (Home and Professional) (plus Service Pack 1 or higher) plus DirectX 9


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey, i dont care what system config you have, but if Vice City could run in that RIG, then even San Andreas will run.All the games in the series use the same graphic engine
Deathvirus said


> 64 MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers
> ("GeForce3" or better)
> DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card


 HAH,guys play GTA SA on Geforce MX 440 Pcs bro.Take a Look around!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 7, 2005)

it said geforce3 or better and i think geforce4mx comes after geforce3 !!!!!! hey i've seen the game on an mx4000 ...... it runs but at extremely low settings ... GTA : SA is much more graphics intensive than the previous titles .....


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 7, 2005)

chwamiki u meant the second config will run all the versions?


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 14, 2005)

will Flatout game run on p3 800, 256mb ram, geforce 4mx 440 64-bit 64 mb. i dont mind if it gives playable framerates(more than 25 fps) under low resolutions. 

to let you guys know doom 3 gave me 5 fps under my config.


----------



## kunwar (Jul 14, 2005)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> will Flatout game run on p3 800, 256mb ram, geforce 4mx 440 64-bit 64 mb. i dont mind if it gives playable framerates(more than 25 fps) under low resolutions.
> 
> to let you guys know doom 3 gave me 5 fps under my config.



what is the story of flatout?

lol  5 fps in doom 3.
it should be atlest 30 to say it "playable"


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2005)

the p3 800MHz processor is a real bottleneck ..... i dont think ull be able to get more than 5 fps ....


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 15, 2005)

Flatout is a racing game, if anyone has played this game please tell me if it is playable under my config posted above


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 15, 2005)

hey dont think that racing games require low hardware .... try *Juiced* and u'll know ..... not every racing game can run on low hardware configs .... and playing a simulation game with a max of 10fps is no fun ...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 16, 2005)

all games don't need 30fps for playablility/acceptable gameplay.
nfsu2 runs when even it is givging abt say 20-25fps

juiced runs even while gvging say abt 15fps or abv


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 16, 2005)

thats bcoz u never get anything more than 30 with vsync on i think ..... but i need atleast 35+ fps in a simulation game like nfsu2 for smooth driving ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*U2*

i run my NFS u2 on a p3 1ghz 256 mb ram, 128 mb geforce mx 4000 agp
(865 motherboard) but it runs snailishly even after killing the os.

does mb size of agp matter or not ????


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jul 18, 2005)

Brothers in Arms dsnt work with my fx5200
Gives an error: General Protection fault!

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 18, 2005)

changing the aperture size to 128mb should help ... dont set it to 256mb as this may result in an error .... nfsu2 is eating up ur system coz. ur card has no shaders ....


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 27, 2005)

will *battlefield 2* and *manhunt* run on this configuration

p-4 2.26 ghz
128mb(ddr, 266 mhz)
onboard intel 845 mboard(32mb)
*no grafix card


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 28, 2005)

forget about *bf2* ..... ur config is not even close to the minimum requirement ....

i'm not sure about *manhunt* though


----------



## Endorion XII (Aug 4, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi Gamerz,
> 
> Started this thread so that, there won't be any need to create  different threads for the latest/old games and thier playability.
> 
> ...





> You can try but I think you should be ready to face the consequences.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 4, 2005)

*ALREADY ANSWERED THIS QUERY*



			
				Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> Brothers in Arms dsnt work with my fx5200
> Gives an error: General Protection fault!
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


I think i have already answered this query in some of the thread. please do check the threads before posting in a query...... ut if u do not have the time.....i will tell u.....there r two installation in BIA... one from the cd and other fro mthe folder where u installed the game.... its ome exe or DOS file do not remember it now...... let me know if that worked....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

FIFA 2005- 
On p4 3.0 ghz,
512 mb ram,
geforce xfx 4 mx 4000 128mb agp,
onboard sound card,

The game runs but i can see only a chooped-into-half screen...


----------



## sanolution (Aug 8, 2005)

i need to know whwther HALFLIFE 2 and DOOM 3 runs on my config


PENTIUM 2.8 HT
512 RAM
INTEL 865 
EXTREME 2 

i had installed doom 3 demo and it ran pretty ok with all the eyecandy turned off ... i dont know bout halflife 2 i had the demo but it asked for a register from the net before playin ..... so i didnt bother ..... is their a crack for that ..... plz provide


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

dont request for illegal stuff on this forums mr.sanolution (san andreas?)

This forum must be kept as a legalone


----------



## sanolution (Aug 8, 2005)

ATLEAS I WANNA KNOW WHETHER HALFLIFE 2 RUNS ON MY SPEC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2005)

sanolution said:
			
		

> ATLEAS I WANNA KNOW WHETHER HALFLIFE 2 RUNS ON MY SPEC


Pretty Easily.Even the ram is quite sufficient.Just make sure you run it at standard 800x600 resolution.As for the demo,I didnt know even Demo's can be cracked  
HL2 requires a steam registration to validate itself and run the game.If you dont have an account it better you prepare one.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

Demos can be craked like BUBBLE BOBBLE 2, etc..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2005)

I guess i'm hearing the name for the first time.Btw i was referring to the main stream games.I have yet to see a Demo crack release.Before this leads to an off-topic Illegal Cr@p discussion lets just cut the talk short out here.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

K u r right coz we got warnin round the corners...

But runnin HL2 on 256 will heat up the sys too much wont it ?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 8, 2005)

> i need to know whwther HALFLIFE 2 and DOOM 3 runs on my config
> 
> 
> PENTIUM 2.8 HT
> ...



u should be able to play it at the settings it auto-detects ... dont try changing the settings .. if u do then the game will crash after evry load point ....

And dont talk about cracks in a public forum ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2005)

We r spreadin messages that even demos are not safe,,,


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 14, 2005)

my frnds config is:

p4  2.8 ghz, 128mb ddr (266mhz) with only 8 mb onboard memory, will increasin the ram to 256 mb extra and changing onboard memory to 32 mb do any benefit to games??

thnx


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 15, 2005)

> my frnds config is:
> 
> p4 2.8 ghz, 128mb ddr (266mhz) with only 8 mb onboard memory, will increasin the ram to 256 mb extra and changing onboard memory to 32 mb do any benefit to games??
> 
> thnx



he'll only be able to play the games he's currently playing now at better fps .. thats all....


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 17, 2005)

*Will DS II run on this?*

Hi Gamerz,

Will Dungeon Siege II run on my config.:

Intel 1.6 GHz
265 RAM
845GL

and if not, what should I increase to make it run okay?

GA


----------



## arunbj (Aug 27, 2005)

will enter the matrix run on any intel onboard graphics (845,865,915 etc....)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2005)

No the matrix won't run on Intel onboard gfx

I just played the Chronicle of Riddik demo found in chip may DVD

Settings

1024X768 2X AA, Application controlled Anistropic filtering, Shader Model 2.0 at 85 Hz refresh rate

During benchmark, it gave me an average of 35 frames on my FX5900XT, dam this game is taxing,

during heavy battle sceans, the frame rate dropped to 16 fps

Runnin P4 3.06 GHz with Gigabyte FX5900XT, 1 GB DDR 333 Memory & Windows XP SP2

The shadows are too dark, just like doom3, GeForce 6 series supports Soft shadows due to SM3.0


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

yes it will run but try to get a graphics cards atleast 64mb so that it runs smoothly


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 30, 2005)

> I just played the Chronicle of Riddik demo found in chip may DVD
> 
> Settings
> 
> ...



first of all ... COTR : EFBB doesn't support aa .. even if u force it ..... and u should be able to get better fps dude .... i get over 50 always with my 6600GT at 1280*768 with everything maxed out .... ofcourse with sm2.0 enabled ...


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 31, 2005)

hi all,

will nfs u2 or gta sa run on my system? my spec r as follows:

1.6 Ghz p4
256 ddr ram
32mb tnt riva pro

thanx in advance


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 1, 2005)

> will nfs u2 or gta sa run on my system? my spec r as follows:
> 
> 1.6 Ghz p4
> 256 ddr ram
> 32mb tnt riva pro



what onboard graphics do you have ???? i never saw it on a RivaTNT card .. but it sure runs fine on *Intel Extreme Graphics[/i] ie. on boards with 845 chipset ......*


----------



## PainKiller (Sep 1, 2005)

hey deathvirus

i got nvidia tnt riva pro with 32mb dedicated memory...will i be able to run nfs u2 and gta sa :roll:


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 256MB RAM with Intel 845GVSR 64MB Onboard Graphics with P4. Will Max Payne 2 run on my system?


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 1, 2005)

> I have 256MB RAM with Intel 845GVSR 64MB Onboard Graphics with P4. Will Max Payne 2 run on my system?



yeah it will run perfectly i've played it myself on 128mb ram intel845 32 mb onboard but dont go beyond 800x600 resolution


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 1, 2005)

> will nfs u2 or gta sa run on my system? my spec r as follows:
> 
> 1.6 Ghz p4
> 256 ddr ram
> ...


*

r u serious , will GTA SA run on intel 845 onboard grafix*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 1, 2005)

I ran GTA SA on 256MB RAM, Intel 845GVSR 64 MB It runs perfectly. It may run on 32MB Card.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 2, 2005)

> I ran GTA SA on 256MB RAM, Intel 845GVSR 64 MB It runs perfectly. It may run on 32MB Card.



i,m having 32 mb onboard intel 845, p4 2.26 ghz 256 mb ddr ram will it run??


----------



## PainKiller (Sep 3, 2005)

@navjotjsingh

i have completed maxpayne 2 on my tnt riva 32mb card n runs smoothly..so i guess it will run on ur pc as well

btw will gta sa n nfs u2 run on my pc???
p4 1.6 ghz/256ddr/tnt riva 32mb

reply asap


----------



## arunbj (Sep 3, 2005)

@painkiller 

Sorry boss but nfsug2 will not play (reaaaal pain) on Riva tnt, even nfsug1 will also not run.
My friend had same card and had to change his card to play it. 
U must have atleast Geforce 2.I think even GTA SA will not run but I am not sure.


----------



## arunbj (Sep 3, 2005)

GXSAURAV wrote



> No the matrix won't run on Intel onboard gfx



@GXSAURAV

 I just found out I can play Enter the Matrix on any intel mobo with onboard GFX. There is a patch for intel mobos on ATARI site. Hope it helps all the guys with intel boards[/quote]


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 4, 2005)

If I can play nfsu2 on Intel mobo then it should run on Riva tnt. GTA SA may run on 32MB Card. Also use the 1.01 patch from www.nomorehotcoffee.com It will run.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Will DS II run on this?*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi Gamerz,
> 
> Will Dungeon Siege II run on my config.:
> 
> ...



Has somebody played Dungeon Siege II ? Let me know, please!

GA


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 10, 2005)

Will Doom3 and Half life run on my config... See my Signature


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 11, 2005)

OOps missed the FSB ! sorry enoomai.

Well it suits the game well though high res wont be smooth ...

Yes it will run though not very smoothly but...(high res is not good ((800x600) is fine) )


----------



## enoonmai (Sep 11, 2005)

> Ur siggy says 800mhz (or is it underclocked ? from 2.4)



The 800 MHz is the FSB he is talking about. How on God's Earth can you UNDERCLOCK a 2.4 GHz CPU to 800 MHz, and even if such a thing WERE possible, why would anyone except a TOTAL moron want to do something like that. Do think before you post.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 11, 2005)

It is 800 MHz FSB and processor is 2.4 Ghz Northwood core.

I am correcting my siggy. And i can underclock my system to 833 Mhz and overclock to 3.01 Ghz. I usually undeclock my system when i leave it long time for downloads like overnight.. And clock it back to normal 2.4 Ghz when i am using it. And overclock it to 2.91 Ghz when i need to encode some videos...

@enoonmai and @QwertyManiac thank you for pointing the mistake in the siggy....

@enoonmai
You could have told your message little politely..... Please do not take in wrong sense...

Now again the same question will it run??????


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 13, 2005)

i have
 p3 933mghz with 256mbs ram and 64mb geforce4 mx 440 pci (with agp8x)card

will aoe3 demo run??


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 15, 2005)

can POP:SOT & WW be played on this config using 3D analyzer
P-4 2.26 ghz
128 ddr ram(266 mhz)
32 mb onboard


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 16, 2005)

hey aoe3 demo ran. see my review on page 5

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=249700#249700


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2005)

shivaranjan.b said:
			
		

> Now again the same question will it run??????


Again a small question Whats the entire specs?
If its in your Sig then its missing.  
Assuming you are on a Onboard Video memory then Doom 3 must run on a total low resolution and Hl2 might just pass on 800x600 delivering roughly 25-30 Fps.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 17, 2005)

@allwyndlima
see my rig config..

Intel Pentium 4 2.40C @ 800 Mhz FSB,On Asrock P4i65GV, 512 MB Transcend DDR 400 Mhz,160 GB Seagate SATA,120 GB Samsung PATA
GeForce FX5500 256MB,LG GCE-8525B,52x32x52x,Lite-On SOHW-1633S DVD Burner
Creative 2.1 Inspire Series,Syncmaster 17" 793MB

Regards,
Shiva Bond


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2005)

Perfect.The rig will easily be able to pull these games off at 800x600 resolutions.Though expect Hl2 to perform a lil better than Doom 3.


----------



## akshayasok (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a P4 3.00Ghz Intel Original Mobo with Intel Extreme Graphics 2 with 512 mb ram and 80 gb and i wanna know which all new games will run on it . I was able to HL2 above 100fps at 800x600 and it played pretty nicely. SO will i be able to play GTA SA , Dungeon Seige II , POP:WW, NFSUG2,Doom 3,TrackMania Sunrise and other new games i have the download links and some of their cds too so iwanna know which all ones i can downlaod or install


----------



## saketkutta (Sep 24, 2005)

Man the Driver 3 requirement Sucks
it needs a T&L capable card with pixel shading effets
"Run Shocked Shocked The Games will choke.....no no no not choke.....but will Freeze to death on such config.The whole system config is the Bottleneck pal better upgrade it or it wont so you any good for the latest games."

all game will run fine 
i have 600mhz 256ram and gf2mx except sot all will run


----------



## saketkutta (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Does Battlefield Vietnam Run n my configuration
P III 600
ram 256
video gefrce 4 mx 4000 128 mb
tht's all
bye
and checkt ut the new name of pop3
PRINCE OF PERSIA : THE TWO THRONES


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 26, 2005)

> Hey Does Battlefield Vietnam Run n my configuration
> P III 600
> ram 256
> video gefrce 4 mx 4000 128 mb



It should run .. but it'll be barely playable .....


----------



## pirates1323 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Which games I c play on XFX Geforce4 MX 4000 64 MB*

Ple... can anyone list all the new games tht I can play on my XFX Geforce4 MX 4000 64 MB...... including half life 2 and doom 3 ..... which I can play....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 1, 2005)

> the minimum specs are always misleading



Its meant to tell u the minimum where the game will give satisfactory results ....



> POP:WW does not need H/W T&L where in POP SOT needs it. So POP:WW runs does not gurantee POP SOT running.



WTF ??? both games require HT&L ... does PoP WW run on Intel Extremem Gpahics ??? No it doesn't .... PoP SoT requires Pixel Shaders .. while PoP WW doesn't ....


----------



## deadman.dinesh (Oct 9, 2005)

Intel 845gl dosent support pixel shading,so probability of the game working is very low.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2005)

> Intel 845gl dosent support pixel shading,so probability of the game working is very low.



The 845GL graphic adapter doesn't even support HT&L .... so even fewer games work on it ....


----------



## p_d5010 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Will F.E.A.R run on the following configurations?*

*My Current Configuration:*_
AMD 2000+ XP
384mb ram
Geforcefx 5200 128mb
Asus nforce a7n-266vm se

I was able to play demo in medium with shadows turned off and everything else in medium
*
When I upgrade my pc:*_
AMD 3000+
Asus A8N-E Motherboard
Geforce 6200 pcie 256mb

Can i play f.e.a.r in high graphics settings with all shadows turned on and everything set to high?

Also comes a question here is whether is it right to upgrade my pc now or should i wait some more months.



Please help friends......


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 19, 2005)

> When I upgrade my pc:
> AMD 3000+
> Asus A8N-E Motherboard
> Geforce 6200 pcie 256mb
> ...



No way dude .... also u need atleast 1.5GB of ram to load high res. textures ....

U'll need atleast a 6800GT to give u decent fps at high settings ... that too with soft shadows off ....


----------



## p_d5010 (Oct 20, 2005)

I thought that my upgrade configuration will be able to run F.E.A.R  . So can you please suggest me a budget pc to play this game in high settings? My budget only for cpu motherboard and graphics card is 17000. Please help.


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 21, 2005)

> Intel 845gl dosent support pixel shading,so probability of the game working is very low.



my config is p4 2.26 ghz 256+128 mb ddr ram with intel 845 chipset(no grafix card) i installed the demo of POP WW and it is running perfectly


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 22, 2005)

the latest game i know of to work on an 845 is  age of empires 3... ..


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 23, 2005)

DUde why are u persistent to play it on high.
With a 6200 u can play at low and even at medium althoug with some drop in frame rate


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 23, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> the latest game i know of to work on an 845 is  age of empires 3... ..


And Total Overdose as well. Runs beautfully.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 24, 2005)

> I thought that my upgrade configuration will be able to run F.E.A.R . So can you please suggest me a budget pc to play this game in high settings? My budget only for cpu motherboard and graphics card is 17000. Please help.



It'll run F.E.A.R. ... but not at high settings .. with a 6200 medium is enough ..... why don't you get a 6600 .. they cost really low now-a-days  ....


----------



## raj14 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes DeathVirus is right, there's hardly any diffrence bteween prices of 6200 and 6600. the 6600 has 8 Pixel pipelines, which translate into huge performance, the 6600 Sells for Rs.5,200 from XFX.


----------



## rentacoder (Oct 30, 2005)

ive got a celeron 2.4 ghz intel 845 or 865 mother board(not quite sure) with 512 mb ram ac97 audio(onboard), onboard dispaly 80gb harddisk running win xp sp2
will half life 2 run smoothly on my machine


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Run Smooth?    If you try to Run Half Life 2 on Intel i845 or i865 chipset, you would only see the 'LOADING' Sign, after which the game will return to Desktop. Half Life 2 requires a Hardware DX9 Supported Graphics Card with Atleast 128MB Video Ram and Pixel Shader 1.5+ Support. 
Miniumum Requirements of Half Life 2:
1.2GHz Processor
256MB Ram
Direct X 7 Level Graphics Card
Windows 2000/XP/ME/98
4.5GB Hard Disk Space
Mouse
Keyboard
Internet Connection Required

Recommended System Requirements:
2.4GHz Processor
512MB Ram
Direct X 9 Level Graphics Card (nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Or Higher)
Windows 2000/XP/ME/98
4.5 Hard Disk Space
Mouse
Keyboard
Internet Connection Required

These Requirements are taken from Half Life 2 Box Which i am holding right now! you can try to give a Blind shot and try to run the game with a Software Such as 3D Analyzer, but really that won't help, just get a FX5200, it costs a Puny Rs.2,200 and you'll be able to play Half Life 2@ 1024x768 High Quality.


----------



## rentacoder (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks raj.
is fx5200 an agp card?i dont have an agp slot.
what should i do?


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

yes FX 5200 is a AGP 8x Card, which will Scale Down and Run on a AGP 4x Slot as well. seems you have 'older' i845xx Chipsets, they didn't came with an AGP Slot. in this case, you have to upgrade your motherboard. worry not, nowadays you can get Excellent performing Motherboards at tasty prices, your main concern should be availbilty, you see nowadays Socket A (AMD XP series of Processors, e.g. 2200+) and Socket 478 (Intel Pentium 4 Prescott etc) processors have been discontinued and Both AMD and Intel are now focusing on AMD Athlon X2 and Intel Extreme Edition Processors respectivily, getting Motherboards which support older Celeron, Pentium 4 processors isa  tough task. your best bet is to get some from Lamington Road, that too i don't guarantee. it's likely, you would find Socket 478 MSI (Micro Star International) and some Gigabyte Boards There. which reigh from Rs.3,200 Onwards.


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 30, 2005)

hl2 runs on i845 chipset @ my frnd's place. all it needs is 256 megs of ram.(forget the smoothness bit though).u may also consider gettting a pci version(not pci-e) of fx5200 though availablity is a issue.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think PCI FX5200 even exist, besides, it's time the guy should update, on a i845 Half Lifge 2 won'r run, it will crawl, if that's your intention............


----------



## DKant (Oct 31, 2005)

No it runs pretty well actually with enough RAM, but with a nice dosage of graphical glitches (especially with the water and some of the more complicated textures that do refraction and all). Framerate would largely not be a problem but in large or complicated levels, there would be some stuttering. If gameplay is ur chief concern, no problemo. Otherwise, depending on how much cash u got, u can either get an FX5200 PCI as already suggested, or better still, upgrade!


----------



## raj14 (Oct 31, 2005)

I think the guy should choose Upgrade, unless he wants to play Powerpoint Slide Shows rather than a Movie! get a new Pc Bro!


----------



## asdf1223 (Oct 31, 2005)

u may also try getting a mobo on the ati 9100 igp chipset
like the gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT.it has the onboard equiv. of a 9200 and an agp 8x slot too leaving u decent upgrade option.
*www.gigabyte.in/products/motherboard-products/GA-8TRS350MT.htm
as for the pci fx 5200 here
Link


----------



## raj14 (Oct 31, 2005)

for the Price, the guy could easily get a Future Proof PCI-e Platform, i really don't see a point in investing a Dying Technology. if you want to get a Decent gamign rig Without breaking the Bank get:
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ "Venice"
Motherboard: MSI RS480
Ram: 512MB DDR1 400MHz Kingston Ram
Hard Drive: Hitachi HDS728080PLA380 80GB SATA HDD
Graphics Card: XFX GeForce 6600LE 128MB 
This Pc will let you run games at High Settings, since 6600LE has 8 Pixel Pipelines, same as 6600GT, If you wnat extract Extra Performance, Enable the Registry nVTweak, and Select "Detect Optimal Frequency" and Overclock the Card, and then get Smashing performance!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 1, 2005)

6600LE has only 4 pixel pipelines, it's SLI capable


----------



## raj14 (Nov 1, 2005)

6600LE has 8 Pipelines, the only diffrence present is low clocked Core and Memory. Core runs around 350MHz. while 6600GT's Core runs 500MHz.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 1, 2005)

> This Pc will let you run games at High Settings, since 6600LE has 8 Pixel Pipelines, same as 6600GT, If you wnat extract Extra Performance, Enable the Registry nVTweak, and Select "Detect Optimal Frequency" and Overclock the Card, and then get Smashing performance!



And only if life could have been this easy ......!!!!!

6600LE is even inferior to the 6600 ..... and no way can it perform like a 6600GT .... moreover ... the no. of pipelines is not the only factor behind good performance .....

A 6600 would the better choice in the current market ....


----------



## raj14 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm, actually i was refering 6600 (Not GT) as LE. you must've got confused, sorry my bad.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 6, 2005)

> Hmmm, actually i was refering 6600 (Not GT) as LE. you must've got confused, sorry my bad.



6600LE and 6600 are not the same ... the 6600LE cards are very rarely available in India ... they're more like a better 6200 .... 

A 6600 is really a good choice for now .... it can run all games at avg. res. at maxed settings with very good frame rates .....

The 6600's are all now SLi capable .... the 8x.xx series should implement them even on the driver level .... do you can even use two 6600's in SLi ......


----------



## roon294 (Nov 7, 2005)

i have intel 845 chipset,256 ram,win xp pro tell me can this games run on my pc?
1)pop-ww
2)pop-sot
3)doom 3
4)hl2
5)aoe III
6)gta5(very imp)
7)far cry
8)painkiller
9)constantine
please reply me about any of these games!


----------



## roon294 (Nov 7, 2005)

where can i get 3DAnalyser?and what its use?


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 8, 2005)

pop-ww-yes@very low settings
sot-4get it
doom3-no
hl2-640*480@15fps(max) (u might consider cheating against the strider coz its damn laggy that time)
gta5-640*480@very laggy(really kills the fun)
far cry-no(corrupted textures,dunno if any patch addresses this)
painkiller-decent
constantine-i dunno but u really wanna play this?


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> pop-ww-yes@very low settings
> sot-4get it
> doom3-no
> hl2-640*480@15fps(max) (u might consider cheating against the strider coz its damn laggy that time)
> ...


so gta5 will run smoothly at 640*480?


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 8, 2005)

not smoothly.the frame rate really drops in las venturas highways.it would be better if u get an agp card or pci card incase ur mobo doesnt have a slot.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont have an agp slot so i have to buy pci slot card ,which pci card should i buy?(not pci-e)


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

i heard that pop-sot is runs on intel845 onboard(64mb)by 3d analyser what can i do to run game by using 3d analyser
pop-ww is running but its slow(but its running is imp) can cod2 run on intel845?


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 8, 2005)

pci variants of cards upto fx5200 are available.just make sure u explain ur positon b4 u buy the card.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

around 6 to 8k


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

around 6 to 8k


----------



## roon294 (Nov 9, 2005)

can pop-sot runs using 3d analyser?
i able to play painkiller and lotr with 3d analyser!


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2005)

no cod 2 is not running i am having same config and i tried it i think it needs pixel shader support


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2005)

yes pop sot will run using 3d analyzer


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2005)

AOE 3 will also run on ur pc


----------



## roon294 (Nov 9, 2005)

sot runs smoother?


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM system with Intel 865. Wondering whether I can play Painkiller on it with the help of 3D Analyser or DXTweaker (or any other such funky tool) ? Has anybody tried it with success ? Please post a mini-guide or such.


GA


----------



## roon294 (Nov 10, 2005)

i have intel845,256 ram painkileer is running but somewhat slow.
yes it will run on ur pc as u have 1gb ram use 3d analyser and tick on emulate hwtnl.


----------



## Niranjan_Naik (Nov 11, 2005)

AMD Sempron 2500 64 BIT

ASUS K8V-MX, 512 DDR, GeForce FX 5200 256MB/128BIT.

Suppot HW T&L?

Pixel Shader 2.0?

& AOE 3, Quake 3, Fifa 2005, Midtown madness II & NFS 6. 

Right now Midtown Madness is running with a blurred screen .


----------



## Niranjan_Naik (Nov 11, 2005)

Driver Date is 29-10-04 So thats a prob?


----------



## flashfriend (Nov 12, 2005)

my config is
intelpentium4 cpu 2.40ghz
256mb ram 
32mb vedio card
can i play gta san andreas


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 12, 2005)

roon294 said:
			
		

> i have intel845,256 ram painkileer is running but somewhat slow.
> yes it will run on ur pc as u have 1gb ram use 3d analyser and tick on emulate hwtnl.



Thanks roon294. I will try and post the results.

GA


----------



## roon294 (Nov 12, 2005)

flashfriend said:
			
		

> my config is
> intelpentium4 cpu 2.40ghz
> 256mb ram
> 32mb vedio card
> can i play gta san andreas


read gta san andreas readme its requires 64mb video card


----------



## DKant (Nov 12, 2005)

> , GeForce FX 5200 256MB/128BIT.
> 
> Suppot HW T&L?



Yes, and a bit more than that.



> Pixel Shader 2.0?


Yup.

And all the games u listed but with the 'bling' turned down, depending on the age of the game. Heck u can even play QIV on it - depending of course on the framerates u can tolerate.

Abt the drivers, don't take my word for it but it _might_ not make a big difference since it's a dated card, but if ur on broadband, downloading 20 odd MB shouldn't be any trouble. If on dialup u can always get the drivers last provided on a Digit DVD/CD.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 12, 2005)

hey friends i found that pop-ww is runs very fast on intel 845 onboard graphics with driver ver 6.13.01.3485 its old but game runs very fast on it as compare to latest drivers of intel.
my friend has tell me ur sound driver is not up to date thats bcasuse latest driver slowdown my pc is that true?
my sound card is realtek-ac97 audio and its ver is 5.10.0.5300 where i can update it? i search everywhere but i cant find latest driver for my sound card please reply me if anyone knows!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2005)

My Config:-

Intel P4, 1.6 Ghz, 256 MB Ram
Mobo:- Vintron
Chipset:- VIA VT8751
No gfx card

WIll gta:sa run on my computer?


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

post ur card vram gta 5 supports 64mb vram cards!


----------



## coolendra (Nov 13, 2005)

NFS Mostwanted config........

Guys i have a P4 1.8 GHz 256 mbram win XP and intel motherboard wth onboard grafix

will this game run on my pc


----------



## DKant (Nov 14, 2005)

> Intel P4, 1.6 Ghz, 256 MB Ram
> Mobo:- Vintron
> Chipset:- VIA VT8751


Maybe, but that's a BIG maybe. It just about _ran_ on an 845 w/ a 2.4G procy and 1gig of RAM. So..u might get around 10 fps if ur lucky, if it runs in the first place. Tho be warned that I'm not aware of the capabilities of the VIA chipset u've mentioned..If u know how it measures up against the 845, u can extrapolate the results urselves.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 18, 2005)

For "Path Of Neo"

3.0 Ghz HT
512 MB 400 Mhz
800 Mhz FSB
GeForce MX 4000 128MB AGP 8X 
iNTEL 865GBF Mobo

So.... Will it work ?


----------



## ASH_DSG (Nov 24, 2005)

INTEL CEL. 2.53GHZ PROCESSOR 
ATI 9100 PRO IGP CHIPSET MOBO
256MB DDR RAM
IS ALL LATEST GAMES RUN ON THIS LIKE NFSUG2, GTASA, UT, AOEIII ETC..


----------



## Swap (Nov 29, 2005)

*What games can this run?*

As I impatiently wait for my notebook to come, I have a question!

What games can it run, GTA San Andreas, NFS??

Config:

*Mobility ATI Radeon X300 64MB PCI Express*
Centrino 740, 1.7 Ghz
768 MB DDR2 Ram


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 29, 2005)

yes it can run most games @ 800*600


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2005)

The 64MB VRAM is kinda low and it will run games only at low resolutions. Games like Doom 3 and Quake 4 will not run smoothly. NFS and GTA should be fine on low/medium settings.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 29, 2005)

NFS and GTA will run easily on your sys

but u cant run high end games !!! like doom3 etc ...


----------



## q3_abhi (Nov 30, 2005)

You can run new games at medium/low graphics.


----------



## Swap (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks guys, it can atleast run them  I can sacrifice the quality a bit for the sake of it!


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 3, 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> Anybody tried Constantine on 845GL? Please let me know!
> 
> GA



my friend tried on
p 4 2.8 GHz
1 gb ddr ram
intel 845 32 mb onboard

the game didn't run


----------



## arcticflare (Dec 3, 2005)

P4 - 2.8Ghz
512MB RAM
Intel 865gbf mobo

--->How well will nfsmw run compared to ug2 ?
--->Will aoe3 run smoothly?


----------



## Berry (Dec 3, 2005)

System requirement for all your gaming needs - PLAYSTATION 2 OR XBOX 360, OR PS3 (when it is released).


----------



## techgizmo (Dec 5, 2005)

*minimum congiguration for underground 2*

can anyone tell me the minimum configuration needed for running need for speed underground 2
i dont mind even if the graphics are moderate


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 5, 2005)

an 845 onboard plays it at low-mid settings pretty well


----------



## imported_Bharath (Dec 10, 2005)

845 GL is an average stupid motherboard, its best suited for office use and other occational purpose. 
For gaming, you need this--> Asus A8N-E 939 Proactive with SLi technology, Ofcourse u also need this, AMD Athlon 64/FX


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2005)

^Arent you forgetting something,Like the GPU perhaps.AFAIK the A8N-E is centered around the Nforce Ultra Chipset which aint got an Onboard Video.Evetually you'll need a good Graphic Card for Playing the Latest games.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 11, 2005)

> For gaming, you need this--> Asus A8N-E 939 Proactive with SLi technology, Ofcourse u also need this, AMD Athlon 64/FX



Not necessarily ..... a Athlon64 3000+ or a P4 3.0GHz processor bundled with 1 GB of ram ... a good pcie mobo from MSI or Asus with atleast a 6600GT can make up a good enough gaming rig .....


----------



## nitrous (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with deathvirus.

I have an AMD64 3000+(venice) , Asus A8N-E and 1GB DDR400 ram with 128mb 6600GT pcie card.

Its the best mid-range gaming rig


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey guys i'm planning to run the ps2 game wwe rawvs smackdown on my pc. I have emulator & bios, plugins, but will it run on my system?
2.6Ghz, 512MB RAM, 96MB Graphics card, no T&L support.


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 12, 2005)

guys i have a p4 prescott2.8ghz with 512mb ram and 865 gbf mobo with onboard gfx. will my comp be able to run nfs:mw as it was able to run nfsug2 at low settings??


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 17, 2005)

> guys i have a p4 prescott2.8ghz with 512mb ram and 865 gbf mobo with onboard gfx. will my comp be able to run nfs:mw as it was able to run nfsug2 at low settings??



NFS MW will definitely run in ur pc
 it is running smoothly on my pc @ 648x480 with medium details
my config is:
p-4 2.3 Ghz, 128 mb ddr ram,intel 845 with 32 mb onboard grafix.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi guys Ive the following config:
Sempron 2600+
512 DDR333
64MB MX440 8X
I want to know if the foolowing games would run on my system.
FEAR
POP Two Thrones.
Grand Turismo 4.
Chronicles of Riddick.
KIng Kong.
Far Cry Instincts.


Im able to play other games like NFSMW,COD2,AOE3, Far Cry1, etc. Quake $ is tad slow than Doom3 nd not as playable(low fps).
I just wanna know dat if these games would at least run(even at lowest settings) as some of the game refused to run like Seriour Sam2, Matrix Path of Neo etc. Has the official demo of POPTT released?


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 25, 2005)

hi aravind,
far cry instincts and gt 4 are xbox and ps2 exclusive.the original far cry will. fear im not sure. two thrones should work.and the demo hasnt been released yet. when it does it should come on the demo sticky.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 27, 2005)

hey guyz this is my config...
pentium 4 2.40 ghz
512 mb ddr ram(333 mhz)
intel inbuilt 82845g graphics card(64 mb)
(80+40 gb seagate hard disk->120 gb on the whole
lg dvd rom 16x
asus 24*10*40x cd writer..

will pop two thrones work on my system???which r the latest released games that will run on my system plz do lemme know thanks in advance..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

p4 2.4 ghz 
256 ram
845 gsvr mb 
80 gb hd

will nfs mw run ??????

aoe3 runs but during war of ships it gets hichups


----------



## neo_anderson (Jan 3, 2006)

my pc is this:
p4 2.4 ghz
nvidia geforce fx 128 mb
512mb ram

will nfs most wanted run on my pc?


----------



## neo_anderson (Jan 3, 2006)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> hey guyz this is my config...
> pentium 4 2.40 ghz
> 512 mb ddr ram(333 mhz)
> intel inbuilt 82845g graphics card(64 mb)
> ...



dude, get an ati or nvidia card, only then pop 2 thrones will work!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2006)

U can play NFS underground series and also most wanted at lowest setings. I think U can also play COD2 also at low quality. Upgrade to at least an MX 4000 or FX 5200, then ur config seems to be enough to play most of todays games.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 14, 2006)

> hey guyz this is my config...
> 
> pentium 4 2.40 ghz
> 512 mb ddr ram(333 mhz)
> ...



Well i think PoP Two Thrones will work on ur pc ..... but at extremely low settings ....

U should really consider getting a graphics card ... specially a 6200 .. the prices are quite low now-a-days ....

NOTE : A friend of mine ran it on the following config :

Intel Pentium4 1.8 GHz , Intel 845 mobo , 256 MB DDR266 ram ...

Runs a bit choppy but playable ...


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Jan 21, 2006)

neo_anderson said:
			
		

> player2k5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i hav got 
AMD 2000 xp
512mb ram
geforce 2 (32mb)  

will 2 thrones run


----------



## death (Jan 21, 2006)

*plz help!*

hi,  
My PC config is
AMD Athlon 1800+
256 Ram
Geforce4 MX 4000
120 GB

Will Doom3,NFSMW and Half Life 2 run on my PC


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 22, 2006)

Well the games will run ... but will be barely playable  ....


----------



## FATAL_ERROR (Jan 23, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well the games will run ... but will be barely playable  ....




My config is P4 2Ghz, intel 845GBV board, 256MB DDR, NVIDIA 5200 128mb card, but Matrix-PON crashes even on low settings, it is in minimum requirements of game and i tried everything. I even installed the new forceware drivers version 82.12 from NVIDIA. Plzzzzz Help...


----------



## death (Jan 24, 2006)

Which directX version do you have.

Install the latest one and enjoy.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 27, 2006)

> My config is P4 2Ghz, intel 845GBV board, 256MB DDR, NVIDIA 5200 128mb card, but Matrix-PON crashes even on low settings, it is in minimum requirements of game and i tried everything. I even installed the new forceware drivers version 82.12 from NVIDIA. Plzzzzz Help...



Hmm .. try other drivers .. specially the older drivers like the 76.44 .... Also make sure u've the latest patches for the game if any .... and set all settings to application controlled in the nvidia control panel ....


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2006)

i have a MSI RS480, 512MB transcend ram 3000+Amd 64 bit....can u please tell me if i can run FEAR AND COD2 with playable frame rates.......i am not a grapghics lover...means i can compromise on graphics for good frame rate......


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 30, 2006)

---nVIDIA geforce 5200 128
---AMD AthlonXP 2400
---512MB DDR 333
The games i want to play are-
1 Quake 4
2 Call of Duty 2
3 F.E.A.R
+  Will these games run at least at 800*600 
+  If anyone has played these games with the same     Graphics Card , please tell me.


----------



## U2 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey thinkers....raghav here!
ive got :-
-->3.00ghz intel processor HT
-->512 ddr RAM
-->Intel 865GBF mother board (on board grafix)
============================

CAN I PLY THE FOLLOWING GAMES & AT WHICH RESOLUTION :-
-->Doom3
-->2 thrones
-->Half Life 2
-->NFSMW
-->F.E.A.R 
-->Call of Duty 2 
-->Quake 4 
-->AOE III


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 1, 2006)

> ---nVIDIA geforce 5200 128
> ---AMD AthlonXP 2400
> ---512MB DDR 333
> The games i want to play are-
> ...



The FX5200 can manage Quake 4 and F.E.A.R. at the lowest settings for some playable fps ... Call of Duty should run at 800*600 in Directx7 mode ....


----------



## UNREAL (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey guys
I have a p4 1.5 Ghz pc with Intel 845WN m/b . I have 640 MB SD ram. Gigabyte Radeon 9600 PRO 128 mb VGA card. Can u plz tell me will games like quake 4, doom 3,h-l 2, battlefeild 2 ,pop series and BIA work ? If yes at wat settings ? Also tell me if the processor has speed lesser than recommend does the game stills work ??PLz reply soon.
Vaibhav


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes ur Pc will run quake 4 , doom3 and the other games u mentioned albeit at low to medium settings.
Well they wil be a bit choppy.
And as for recommended processor spd it doesnt matter 
considering u hab a decent graphics card.

MAn one of my computers has a PIII 800 mhz with 9200 with 128 mb ram and it runs everything man...


----------



## UNREAL (Feb 3, 2006)

thnks for replying mate !!!


----------



## siriusb (Feb 3, 2006)

@All,
You can check your configs here: *www.srtest.com/   to automatically know if it can play a particular or similar game.


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 5, 2006)

U2 said:
			
		

> Hey thinkers....raghav here!
> ive got :-
> -->3.00ghz intel processor HT
> -->512 ddr RAM
> ...



forget fear.
and to an extent Cod2 as well
the rest - probably at lowest and less than medium settings. or bring res down to 640-480.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 8, 2006)

Gamerz,

I want to try Serious Sam II, CoD2  and PoP:TT on this config:

Intel 3.0
945 GL
1 GB RAM

Has anybody made them work ? If yes, how well ? 

GA


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 11, 2006)

will age of empires III run on this configuration:-
intel celeron 700 MHz
256 sdram
intel 82810 graphics controller
windows xp sp2

i'm not sure that it will run, seeing the min. requirements but it ran without any problems on my friends system (700 mhz, 128 mb sdram)


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry AOE III wont run on a 82810 motherboard tough luck


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 12, 2006)

> will age of empires III run on this configuration:-
> 
> intel celeron 700 MHz
> 256 sdram
> ...



No way man ....

btw ... how ru able to run WinXP on that config.. Win98 will run way faster ....


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Plz help*

Hi there I wnated to know whether NFS UNDERGROUND 2 will run on my system>> 
My pc cofig. : MOBO: Intel 845 GV,
                               384 MB RAM, 
                               64 MB GRAphics. 
                               P4 2.4 GHz proc.


----------



## alanpaladka (Feb 16, 2006)

*NFS Game help*

Dear Friends,
Can I play NFS Underground or Most wanted in my computer.

My PC config is:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2.0GHZ
1GB DDR Ram
nVidia Geforce FX-5200 128MB(8X)

I am planning to buy one of these games.
I am asking you all this bcoz I am unable to play NFS2 on my new computer(it doesn't opens at all). It's working fine in my old computer.


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2006)

@alanpaladka wrong section to post. Please request all your "Will this game run on this configuration?" here

Reporting


----------



## mako_123 (Feb 16, 2006)

The game will run on your system but with the lowest setting .


----------



## death_2050 (Feb 16, 2006)

Will AOE3 will run on this config:

P4 1.5GHz
256 MB RAM
MX4000 128MB

plz reply.

Also plz tell why i am not able to select fog effect in NFS UG2.


----------



## alanpaladka (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys for replying and sorry for posting in wrong section.
Mods, please merge this topic with the correct section.  
Thanks


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: NFS Game help*



			
				alanpaladka said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2.0GHZ
> 1GB DDR Ram
> nVidia Geforce FX-5200 128MB(8X)
> 
> ...


----------



## alanpaladka (Feb 17, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> The game will run on your system but with the lowest setting .


Can you please explain me in details?
Thanks


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 17, 2006)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> mako_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with the lowest settings, but with medium, you can play smoothly.  Surely it won't stutter at all cause you have 1GB RAM.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 18, 2006)

Witha  gb of ram U can play even at high
I play it at 512 mb ram at high with minimum stuttering
So Be happy and go play


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Feb 26, 2006)

my config is 
AMD XP 2000+
512 mb ram
gfx 5200 128 mb ram

can i play the following and at what settings (low, medium)

1. doom 3
2. ut 2004
3. nfs MW
4. aoe 3


----------



## Mr.Cool (Feb 26, 2006)

nishant_garg89 said:
			
		

> my config is
> AMD XP 2000+
> 512 mb ram
> gfx 5200 128 mb ram
> ...



Yeah dude. You can play all those games to the best of my knowledge, but only at low resolutions and all eye candy  turned off.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 26, 2006)

> my config is
> AMD XP 2000+
> 512 mb ram
> gfx 5200 128 mb ram
> ...



doom 3 - lowest possible settings
ut 2004 - pretty high setings at 1024*768
nfs mw - low again
aoe 3 - medium ......


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanx people..


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Mar 4, 2006)

*Games*

I have the foll:

Intel P IV 630 3.0GHz with HT
512 MB DDR Ram
GeForce 6600GT with 128MB VRAM

Can my PC run the foll and at what setting?
1. Quake 4
2. Doom 3
3. FarCry
4. World of Warcraft

Also can my PC run Win Vista smoothly????


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 4, 2006)

> I have the foll:
> 
> Intel P IV 630 3.0GHz with HT
> 512 MB DDR Ram
> ...



Quake 4 : 1280*1024 , Medium Quality
Doom 3 : 1280*1204 , High Quality , 2x aa
Far Cry : 1280*1024 , High Quality , 2x aa
WoW : .......

Well ..... ur pc seriously needs more ram ..... the card is not meant to run with 512 MB ram .....


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 4, 2006)

p4 2.26 GHz
128+256 MB 266 MHz ddr ram
intel 845 64 MB onboard

will GTA SA and civilizations 4 run?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

Civilization will work somewat with the 1.52 patch that was specifically targetted for low systems
if u hab a 64 mb intel card it will barely run it thoughwith texture problems

U shud hab no problems with san andreas though


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 7, 2006)

*MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENT FOR F.E.A.R*

Hello guys i want to buy the above mentioned game.Is it worth the hype it created?Has it got replay value? Also my system configuration is
   AMD ATHLON 3200+ 939
    Msi rs 480
    512mb ram
     lg flatron.I have no graphics card so can my system be able to run the game smoothly?
     Thanks in advanse,


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENT FOR F.E.A.R*

FEAR is great game,it is a game which kicks ass of dooom3,hl2.u have onboard card. forget it running on onboard. dude i got 6600gt n fear nearly kills it. it reqiures atleat a 6800 to play at 1024x768 res. with 40 fps only.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 7, 2006)

First up ... F.E.A.R. need ram .. and loads of it .... 1 GB is just enough ... 2 GB is strongly recommended .... Now ... ur mobo has 9100 igp .... F.E.A.R. simply fries the 9200 ... so no way ... I'd suggest the following config to run it at 1024*768 , 2x aa , 16x af , high quality , no soft shadows ..... with vsync off : Intel P4 3.2 GHz , 1024 MB DDR400 , 6600GT , .......


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2006)

Thread merged here. Please use this sticky for all your questions on whether a particular game will run on your computer.


----------



## Siriusblack (Mar 8, 2006)

i've got the following

AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ 
1 GB RAM 400 Mhz Transcend
Leadtex PCX6800GS TDH EXTREME!!!!!1
ASUS A8N-e Mobo

Now tell me any game which wont run on this killer machine


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 9, 2006)

> i've got the following
> 
> AMD ATHLON 64 3000+
> 1 GB RAM 400 Mhz Transcend
> ...



Try the following :
(i) Boiling Point : Road to Hell
(ii) F.E.A.R. (a 1280*960 preferably with soft shadows on) .....

U'll see ..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2006)

*Will Half life 2 run on my computer*

Intel pentium 4 2.66GHz(EM64T),Intel 915GLVG mobo
512MB of 400MHz of RAM(single channel)
Windows xp sp2
Will half life 2 run on my system at decent settings? How about if i buy an extra 512 MB of RAM to run it in dual channel mode. Since my mobo doesn't have a PCI express x16 slot, i cant get a graphic card. I just have the onboard GMA 900 graphics card.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2006)

ya half life 2 will run on a 915 board albeit at low settings or even medium


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply buddy. Do you think i will be able to play it at atleast medium settings at decent frame rates if i buy additional 512MB of RAM?
                                 By the way, how many of you guys actually buy the licenced games? Since i have heard that this is a really good game and they will provide all the earlier half life games, i am thinking of buy an original game. What are your thoughts on this noble thought of mine :roll:    Do you think its a waste of money  ?


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 12, 2006)

*WHICH GAMES CAN I PLAY ON MY RIG*

i Have Intel p4 2.66 775LGA Sockect
Asus P5RD1- VM board having ATI xpress 200 onboard 
having radeon 9600 series
hav 512 (333) + 256 (266) = 768 ram but 128 is shared with board so total ram is 640 mb
SO tell me which games i would be abble to play with 
about 800*600*32 at medium setting.
Also tell wht shld i do to play at high games.
If graphics card upgrade then tell me which Pci- x 16 graphic card to buy ???
Thnx in advance


----------



## Hitman_47_Assassin (Mar 12, 2006)

*hi*

anygame dude.but don't expect too much with FEAR,QUAKE 4,doom3,farcry.u will run them but a low settings


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey man dont tell abt far cry..
i had played tht game at 1024*768 tht too very well...


----------



## Hitman_47_Assassin (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Tell me the settings,u cant play farcry at very high settings


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Hey Dude*



			
				Hitman_47_Assassin said:
			
		

> Tell me the settings,u cant play farcry at very high settings


I agree tht but at medium setting with 1024*768 u can play...
And i dont take games tht too seriously. only i want tht frames per seconds are good so tht i can easily responce to the games AI.
Hence i Posted tht *MEDIUM STTINGS*in my post.
Also wht shld i do for FEAR.
I can upgrade only one thing either RAm OR gRAPHIC CARD.-----> BUDGET 4000


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 12, 2006)

RAM .... more important in newer games .....


----------



## Hitman_47_Assassin (Mar 12, 2006)

Listen Buddy, Buy 512X4 DDR2 RAm running @ 533 Mhz
If you want to play fear very smoothly.
Total Cost : 10,000


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 12, 2006)

Boss My Board has only 2 ram slots.
So i hav to get 2x 1gb i suppose
too play Fear.
also my current ram will be waste then.....


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 13, 2006)

Dude Certainly u shud get Hl2
now since the platinum edition is here
U get CS SOurce And HL Source
So go ahead and buy HL2 
Sad u didnt buy it yet
So go ahead


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 13, 2006)

I guess already  a STICKY THREAD running for such kind of queries, then y start a new thread........ :roll: 



> Hey man dont tell abt far cry..
> i had played tht game at 1024*768 tht too very well...



If u know that u acn run far cry then i guess most of newer games u can run smoothly......exception FEAR  

And u r asking for suggestion w/o mentioning the budget......
If budget is not an issue then go in for 7800GT


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry wizrulz i clearly mentioned my budget ie 4000.
tht to only graphic card or ram any one of it i can afford
Plz dont get angry.
And i liked ur style of saying GO FOR 7800GT. 
Hahahahahah
I will definately buy it in my dream..
THnx


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 14, 2006)

> I will definately buy it in my dream


   

u can visit deltapage.com for latest prices and decide what to buy


----------



## srikanthgss (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

I have the following the configuration

Intel P4 2.8 Ghz,
256 Mb DDR RAM
Intel 915 GAV with onboard Intel 910 GL Graphic Accelerator
I have no separate graphic card.

Will I be able to play HL 2  or GTA SA?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes dude U will Be able to play them
But bro just search before this page only someone had asked this question
Hl2 will run in low or medium
While GTA:SA will be jus fine


----------



## g4m3rz (Mar 16, 2006)

my config is 

P4 1.8 GHz
512 Mb 266 Mhz ddr ram
Intel 845 GBV motherboard
Gforce Mx 420 64 mb 

will FEAR run on my system??


----------



## Ricky (Mar 19, 2006)

ATM I have following config

384 MB RAM
P4 : 2.5 GHZ (NO HT)
Board : D845GVSR
Graphic Card : None.

Well, not playing games but recently installed GTA sanAndreas and Heck.. it was not even playable. It was so jerky. I think lack of graphic card but if there is anyway so that I can make it playble (colors and depth is no issue) .

Also , can this rig can run Resident Evil 4 ? 
Or else .. suggest me any good recent strategic / mission : story based game that will do for around a year for me . (as I play 1 hr once a week) .
Must be playable on my computer.
though I can buy 1 GB ram for it but can't buy Graphic card as there is no option for it (My mistake)


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude abt Resident Evil 4 its not yetr released on PC so wait for its release.
And SA should run on ur computer pretty well.
Heck i played it on a PIII with onboard graphics.
Make all the settings  low and try.

Abt Any other strategic game 
First question is do you like Turn Based sTRATEGY
If yes then U can certainly try out Civ IV or 
Galactic Civilizations II ( will last u more than a year!!!)

Else There is a pretty good hybrid game around 
Space Rangers II ( dunno when it will come to india)
That will give u hours and hours of play
Check this for reviews 
*www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/920464.asp


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 26, 2006)

[Kind-of URGENT]
Game : Ultimate Spiderman
Genre : Adventure
D.O.Release : Nov 2005

System : 3.0 Ghz 512 RAM GeForce MX 4000 128 MB AGP Gphx card... so will it work or not


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes U can run it period


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2006)

thnx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey this Ultimate Spiderman ROXXXX *Spidey fanatic Qwerty* 

Digit's review is not a bit near to the gameplay experience this game gives! Should say its better than other games in terms of gameplay. In story line, I agree wid them, too many races :roll: and controlling Venom is every dark-minded power-hungry gamer's sweetest dreams, u shud jus see how much damage he inflicts just by jumping  will write a review once I complete it.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 31, 2006)

> [Kind-of URGENT]
> Game : Ultimate Spiderman
> Genre : Adventure
> D.O.Release : Nov 2005
> ...



Yes ..... it'll definitely run ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah it ran OK but cant get rid of those edgy comic cut-scenes


----------



## player2k5 (Apr 2, 2006)

will tomb raider legend run on intel 845 motherboard?i didnt expect angel of darkness to run but it did  run n that too very smooth  so can anyone make sure n tell me if itll run on the mobo


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 3, 2006)

Do u have a graphics card or not


----------



## player2k5 (Apr 3, 2006)

no i dont have a graphics card  but luckily most of de games run at low settings jus wanna to know if itll work or no...?


----------



## makarand (Apr 3, 2006)

my system config isas follows
2.66GHz PIV
512MB RAM
Intel GMA900
80 GB Hard Drive
Will FARCRY run on my system


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 6, 2006)

Yo farcry will run at medium or even high


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 6, 2006)

> my system config is as follows
> 2.66GHz PIV
> 512MB RAM
> Intel GMA900
> ...



Hmmm ... maybe at low/medium settings ... no aa .... and textures details to low .....


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Dude abt Resident Evil 4 its not yetr released on PC so wait for its release.
> And SA should run on ur computer pretty well.
> Heck i played it on a PIII with onboard graphics.
> Make all the settings  low and try.
> ...



Well man.. GTA-SA is not running at all.. I tried lowest, even lowered resolution.. its so jerky.. as if I am seeing a slow motion sequence.. 

is it that I need Graphic card..
well while playing ther is some HD activitis. not much but here is .. 
So .. do I need more ram.. or its a need of GRaphic card !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

[Kind-of URGENT]
Game : Tomb Raider : Legend
Genre : Adventure/Action
Others : Lara Croft  :drool:

System : 3.0 Ghz 512 RAM GeForce MX 4000 128 MB AGP Gphx card... so will it work or not


----------



## ashfame (Apr 10, 2006)

*gta san andreas*

I hav a P4 2.8Ghz with 256MB DDR RAM.
I run win xp sp2.
Anything that i can do to play gta san andreas and nfsmw on my PC.
Pl help, i am dying for it.


----------



## makarand (Apr 10, 2006)

i have PIV 2.67 GHz 512 mb ddr400 128 mb intel GMA 900
will Age of mpires run on my PC


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 10, 2006)

@ ricky
Well to run it smooth u have to get a graphics card
@qwerty
ya it will run but not too well it seems
demo ran fine on a geforce 2 mx fine at 800*600 so u shud hab no problems   
@makarand
at the baremininum my frnd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Darthvader, may Luke join your side and the force be with you


----------



## makarand (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

@Darthvader - Didnt work  Needs Px Shader 1.1 which I have as 0.0  Still, let the force be with you...


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 11, 2006)

How come I ran the demo with a geforce mx 2000
obviously that too has no pixel shader
Wat error are u getting

May the force be with u

P.S - do u have the latest forceware drivers
grab tat first
coz it worked fopr me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

It jus doesnt run, yeah I have the latest drivers, jus d/led 2 days back. Says 'Pixelshader not found' and Sysreqlabs reports I dont have a sufficient GPU to run it... lemme try again...


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey i jus checked gamespot theres a patch there
Give it a try


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok thanks will try and get back


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2006)

so I can't play game on it !

Anyways .. i dont' haev AGP slot in my board.. (again I confess.. its my mistake) ..
any other way to play it ?


----------



## funkiguy_me (Apr 14, 2006)

i have the conf
256 ram
1.7 ghz
intel 82845 GL Graphics controller
please tell me can i run san andreason my pc
i can hassle free run nfs u2 on my pc


----------



## ashfame (Apr 14, 2006)

My config.
P4 2.8Ghz (533Mhz) with 256MB DDR RAM (266Mhz)
and an intel desktop board D845GVSR.
My system reports shows this:
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
     on system           43168 KB
       - Features include up to 64MB of dynamic video memory allocation, 
         rapid pixel and text rendering, zone rendering cache, 
         and intelligent memory management.
I was able to run NFSU2 with medium graphics.
Can i play GTA SAN ANDREAS & NFSMW on it.
I don't have any graphics card  
I am looking forward to buy a 512MB DDR RAM slot, Will that help????


----------



## makarand (Apr 14, 2006)

I upgraded to ASUS P5GL MX mobo and 3.0GHz Pentium IV with HT.
With 512 MB Ram who will fracry and AOE III now run on my pc


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2006)

I have 6800GS PCI-ex 256MB with AMD 3000+ @ 1.9Ghz and 1GB DDR 400Mhz RAM (dual channel) and 450W PSU. Do you think Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion will run on my PC at 1024 X 768 with or without AA/AF?


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya I already Answered U digi 
No need to fret It will Pretty Fine with 8X Af or even 16 x Af


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ya I already Answered U digi
> No need to fret It will Pretty Fine with 8X Af or even 16 x Af



Sorry I did not see your post beforehand, thanks anyway...


----------



## geek_iit (Apr 16, 2006)

*Will Elders Scrolls.... Oblivion run on this system?*

I hv 256 MB RAM, Kingston 400 Mhz. If I use 6800 GT (128 MB) gfx card on my system, will the game run? I hv P4 2.8 Ghz and 915 MB.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely bro it will surely run  on ur specs since u hav quite a good card


----------



## senthilkumaran (May 1, 2006)

will doom 3 runs on my system 
my config is
pIV 2.4
256mb ram
82845glm onboard graphics
i have no seperate graphics card


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 2, 2006)

I played Max Payne 2 in almost the same config and it just worked fine.Just play the game with the recommended settings.


----------



## Nacromancer (May 3, 2006)

I think there sholdn't be any problem. But since you are starting with with Max Payne 2 then I assume that you will certainly want to play better games in future. So I would advice a grafix card. A 128MB Geforce FX 5200 shall do the trick. Please try 800x600 32Bit resolution for Max Payne to have better results.


----------



## trigger_happy (May 3, 2006)

HELP ME!!!
i think i have a "good enough" system but i cant seem to run many games!
My system specs are:
1 GB ram
P4 3.00 GHz with HT
i have a 256 mb Ge-Force 5200 XFX
I use XP pro.
I have the latest graphics drivers frm nvidia and direct x 9c

BUT STILL GAMES like:
AOE 3
Empire Earth 2(i know this 1 is old but it lags)
FEAR(runs well only at min settings)
LAG!! 

why cant i run them at max setteings without laggin (i mean AOE3 etc not fear)??  

i could run games like HL2 without a glitch, i even ran GTA SA.
What is causing these games to lag ??
PLZ HELP


----------



## Darthvader (May 3, 2006)

A geforce 5200 is simply not adequate moreover overburdened with tat 256 mb ram
Get a better card


----------



## trigger_happy (May 6, 2006)

Thank you darth vader, i will upgrade.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 6, 2006)

Max settings on a FX5200 is really not possible ... u'll need atleast a 7900GT or a X1900XT .... to play at medium settings ... u need atleast a 6600GT ..


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

it will run with low graphics performa


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

i too ve the gf 5200(256 mb) with new games becoming heavier the card sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

the 7900gt will set him back by 30k


----------



## siddharth_dare (May 7, 2006)

the game would run but its not worth running u get a phase difference by a full 180 degreees!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 10, 2006)

Yupp .. it'll .... coz it uses almost the same engine as PoP : WW ... and that runs on anything from 845 Extreme Graphics ...


----------



## zerohourkill (May 14, 2006)

yea it will run for sure, u'll just have to play on lower graphic quality settings...


----------



## alienspiesu (May 15, 2006)

*helppppppppppp...*

hey guys i hav most wanted installed on my system,
my sys con' is
AMD 2800 wit a 64 bit processor
64mb onboard graphcs card.. 
512mb of ram,
the game works but it CRASHES TO DESKTOP aftr ten min, i tried reinstalling n many othr thngs,, plsss help , wat do i di to make the game runnin,, cos im an avid nfs fan n till now i hav finished playin al NFS games except tis.. plssss help//


----------



## Depakjan™ (May 15, 2006)

will x-men 3 official game run on my pc....
My pc spec are....
1)256mb ram
2)64mb video memory
3)845gl chipset...


----------



## KANAK_X (May 19, 2006)

*Can I Add It...*

MY SYSTEM CONFIGURATION IS:--INTEL 3.0,512 MB RAM8.45GHz BOARD,80 GB HARD DISK.No additional GRAPHIC CARD/SOUND CARD.CANT PLAY NEED FOR SPEED:MOST WANTED.ITs A FREAKING ORIGINAL CD.
CAN I ADD nVIDIA or ATI GRAPHIC CARD ON MY MUTHERBOARD.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 19, 2006)

Not unless you have a AGP slot and most 845 mobo's don't.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 20, 2006)

i dun think it'll run that smoothly ..


----------



## samrulez (Jun 1, 2006)

trigger_happy said:
			
		

> HELP ME!!!
> i think i have a "good enough" system but i cant seem to run many games!
> My system specs are:
> 1 GB ram
> ...



AOE worked on mine with 256 MB ram,onboard graphics card.,,AMD 64 2800+


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 1, 2006)

> why cant i run them at max setteings without laggin (i mean AOE3 etc not fear)??





> i have a 256 mb Ge-Force 5200 XFX



Dude .. AoE 3 has a pretty damm good engine ... and that FX5200 will not be able to handle it at full settings .... even my 6600GT had a hard time at full settings during battles ...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2006)

my cofig is:
amd athlon 3000+
msi-k8nm100
256 ddr sd hynix 400mhz
80 gb sata
windows xp pro with sp2
onboard shared graphics of 64mb
combo drive

i am planning to purchase a game.i want something like max payne.i know most of todays games will not run on my config.pls suggest games suitable for my config.i am posting in gamerz section after a long time.pls suggest a good one


regards,
gary


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2006)

> my cofig is:
> amd athlon 3000+
> msi-k8nm100
> 256 ddr sd hynix 400mhz
> ...



Farenheit ..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2006)

^^^^
AHH
what he said??


----------



## cyrux (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Can I Add It...*



			
				KANAK_X said:
			
		

> MY SYSTEM CONFIGURATION IS:--INTEL 3.0,512 MB RAM8.45GHz BOARD,80 GB HARD DISK.No additional GRAPHIC CARD/SOUND CARD.CANT PLAY NEED FOR SPEED:MOST WANTED.ITs A FREAKING ORIGINAL CD.
> CAN I ADD nVIDIA or ATI GRAPHIC CARD ON MY MUTHERBOARD.



My friend has intel 2.4Ghz , 845 board, 256 Mb ram . He played nfs:mw. It took a lot of time between races to load but he was able to play it.

I suggest its some other problem. Try increasing the shared memory for graphics


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 3, 2006)

will Oblivion run on  AMD 3000+ , 1 gb ram , MSI rs-482ILD , ?

no dadicated grapics card  but FEAR run extremely well  . but Oblivion ...?


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

It will since it has the ati express 200 chipset which does support sm 2.0
But it will most likely lag a lot
So go get oldoblivion if ya really want to enjoy it .


----------



## Arthas (Jun 12, 2006)

Cpu: 1.5 Ghz
Ram : 384 SDRAm
Video: Geforce 5200 FX 
Video Memory : 256 Mb with Direct X 9 and OpenGl 1.3 Support
sound: doesnt matter

I just want to know for how many years will my computer will be able to crank up the latest games at the minimal settings.


----------



## Rupak_pro (Jun 17, 2006)

Dude,
I have the same config. and believe me the game runs smoothly on Win XP
on low graphics and at low resolution i.e.800x600.


----------



## executioner (Jun 17, 2006)

My configuration is:
intel 2.00 ghz processor
640mb ram
xp sp2
80gb hdd
intel 845gvsr mobo
intel integrated onboard graphics

I want to know will call of duty 2 run on my computer


----------



## executioner (Jun 17, 2006)

whenever i try to run it it shows:

configure.csv: using CPU configuration 2 GHz 512 MB
execing configure.cfg
configure.csv: using GPU configuration "*"
Measured CPU speed is 2.00 GHz
System memory is 638 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card is "Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller"
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 0.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't support alpha blending.
Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support alpha blending.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 17, 2006)

> My configuration is:
> intel 2.00 ghz processor
> 640mb ram
> xp sp2
> ...





> whenever i try to run it it shows:
> 
> configure.csv: using CPU configuration 2 GHz 512 MB
> execing configure.cfg
> ...



Well .. CoD 2 gives a hard times to even the 7900GTX .... moreoevr the 845 onboard graphics accelrator is dx7 based no way should it run CoD 2 ...


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2006)

i hav a p4 2.8ghz with Intel Sea Breeze D845GVSR @ 256mb ddr ram 266mhz.
can i play AOE3, farcry & nfsmw @ the minimal settings


----------



## forever (Jun 20, 2006)

hi guys, i have a p4 2.5 ghz processor and 2 rams ( 512 (333mhz)+128 (266 mhz)), well i dont have a graphics card only onboard , it is intel 82845gv model , so wanted to know if the '*'harry potter and the prsioner of azkaban*'' wuld run ok on my pc, im willing to play this game even on low resolution (which is the case with most games) and yes if i do stand a chance can some1 please tell a source where to download this game from,* i* *wuld really appreciate it *, thanks ...


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 21, 2006)

I know you people would read and start to laugh at reading this but I am seriuos.
My hardware specs:
700 Mhz Celeron 
intel 810e mobo
integrated graphix
256 SDRAM PC133 (old one)

OK..now my request to you all is please give me names of games that I will be able to play on this system(I wanted to use the word "RIG" here ..but I cannot shame myself more).
PS:Quake 3 arena,Microsoft FREELANCER, Max Payne 1 works fine on this.(ie with super low settings ...but I dont mind)
Actually what I want is names of those games which are more likely to be able to play on this will do.RTS,FPS will do.

Also when I play IGI (on XP pro) the games quits suddenly and BSOD of XP comes ON ....what to do ??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2006)

P IV - 3.0 Ghz (prescott) (Socket 478)
Graphic - GeForce MX 4000 128 MB
RAM - 512 MB

Game - Matrix: Path of Neo

Y/N ?

[Enter the Matrix, TR: LEgend worked fine... will this?]


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 21, 2006)

Matrix : Path of Neo is a crappy game ... i think it won't work on any MX card ...


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 22, 2006)

TSE - Oblivion

AMD AthlonXP 1800+
1GB DDR
GeForce 6600GT 256MB
Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 DE


----------



## Chirag (Jun 22, 2006)

^^ 
I don't think it will run
@gary-U can buy Fahrenheit a.k.a Indigo Prophecy. Really a nice game.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 23, 2006)

what do u meant it wont run ... if it runs on a 5700LE (albeit at low frame rates) ... i wanted to know the level of detail i can set it to b4 i go n get it.....


----------



## Chirag (Jun 23, 2006)

^^
I m really sry. I thought u had 6600. Forgot that gt part.oops. Anyways my frnd tried to run that game on 

Amd 2800+
Asus A8n-e
1GB DDR Ram
6600gt 256 mb pci-e
It ran fine on upper-low settings.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 23, 2006)

ohk ... thanks mate ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

@deathvirus_me - Thanks


----------



## thadhanihemant (Jun 28, 2006)

i just wanna know i m planning to buy cod2  &   oblivian 
so will it run on my sys smoothly or will it run it with some jerks,with the following config
p4 1.7
768mb rd ram
ati radeon 9200se 128 mb
lg dvd writer
intel 850 mv motherboard
with onboard sound card.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 28, 2006)

cod 2 will be retty jerky with a 9200 se will do in low settings
oblivion my dear will not run at all unless u use oldoblivion


----------



## n.regmi (Jun 28, 2006)

My configuration is:
intel P4 2.66 ghz processor
512 mb ddr ram
windows xp
200 Gb sata harddisk
intel 915 GAV mobo
Geforce 6600 gt 256 mb
5.1 speakers

Please suggest me some games which i can play smoothly on my computer.
I specially like racing and shooting games.

I want to play NFS Most Manted, so what upgrade is required to play Most Wanted smoothly at medium settings.

Will Vista run in my machine?
ty


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 28, 2006)

dude y fret u can play most wanted at high settings
and u can play all games now.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 29, 2006)

yes ... mostly all games will run fine ...  just increase your RAM form 512MB to 1GB if you dont want delayed load times or occasional jerks in high texture games or at high res.....


----------



## salils (Jun 29, 2006)

My conf. is
P4 1.8 Ghz
128 MB RAM
win XP
40 GB HDD
intel 845GEBV2 mobo

tell me some good FPS game which can run on this configuraion.......


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 29, 2006)

Half life 2 at low, doom3 at low, quake 4 at low ( all will jerk)


----------



## n.regmi (Jun 29, 2006)

Please suggest some racing  (except NFS Porsche )  and Puzzle games for my sister(6th grade).

p4, 1.5 ghz, 128 sd ram, 80 gb harddisk, intel D845GLLY onboard graphics, 2.1 speakers.

if possible then please list lots of  puzzle games lol
ty


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 1, 2006)

For racing
1> juiced
2> Outrun coast to coast
3> toca 3


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow ... with 128 MB SD RAM u can't get a god game running ...


----------



## n.regmi (Jul 1, 2006)

well SD RAM are hard to find and expensive


----------



## anandrules (Jul 3, 2006)

hey how will my config run games like COD2, FEAR, Oblivion and GRAW.
My specs
P4 2.1GHZ(OCED)
640 MB OF RAM(DDR)
SAPPHIRE RADEON X800 GTO 256MB 256BIT


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 3, 2006)

FEAR = Will run fine
Oblivion = OK
COD2 & GRAW = I dont know


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 3, 2006)

CoD2 and GRAW _ fine also

It is Oblivion which u shud be worried abt not being able to play with all bells and whistles


----------



## ravikiran (Jul 4, 2006)

I was going to upgrade my old CPU to Pentium D. I was informed by the hardware agent that there is no AGP slot in the motherboard provided for the Pentium D processor. But it's not necessary and as much of memory as necessary can be shared by intel graphics and one can play all the games.

Is it true? What is the meaning of sharing of memory?

If I go to AMD athlon 64 or AMD dual core, suggest me the best graphics card in the market in a budget of around 5000 - 7000.

Thank you,

amiably,
Ravi Kiran


----------



## anandrules (Jul 4, 2006)

anandrules said:
			
		

> hey how will my config run games like COD2, FEAR, Oblivion and GRAW.
> My specs
> P4 2.1GHZ(OCED)
> 640 MB OF RAM(DDR)
> SAPPHIRE RADEON X800 GTO 256MB 256BIT


well does not having hdr make a huge visual impact?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

> hey how will my config run games like COD2, FEAR, Oblivion and GRAW.
> My specs
> P4 2.1GHZ(OCED)
> 640 MB OF RAM(DDR)
> SAPPHIRE RADEON X800 GTO 256MB 256BIT



CoD2 , FEAR and GRAM ok ... Oblivion .. good luck with the tweaking ...


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 5, 2006)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi Gamerz,
> 
> Started this thread so that, there won't be any need to create  different threads for the latest/old games and thier playability.
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## AmbarD (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi guys 
Can someone tell me a good gaming comp for 30k?Or shud i wait for socket AM2 first(im gonna buy AMD)
i have shortlisted these

Asus A8N-e
1 gb ram(512X2)
xfx 7600GT gfx card
Amd athlon (3200+/3500+)
sony combo drive
and any good case

Is this ok for latest games?

Thanks


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

Well .. AM2 is not much a performance boost yet ... but i'd suggest u to wait .. coz the Reverser HT thingy will soon be unleashed ...


----------



## AmbarD (Jul 5, 2006)

How long will i have to wait????
or shud i go for the xbox 360 (but the games r too expensive.......)

tell me what to do

oh and is the BIG 6800GS better or the BIG 7600GT
just read the review on techtree.com n they say 6800 is good but is little outdated


----------



## anandrules (Jul 6, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> CoD2 , FEAR and GRAM ok ... Oblivion .. good luck with the tweaking ...


 Ok heres my updated specs-
p4 2.1 ghz(oced)
640 mb ram
Ati Radeon x800 XL 256mb 256bit

oblivion should now run better?( mayb only a little?)


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2006)

Noop ... still have to tweak it a lot ....


----------



## bizzare_blue (Jul 7, 2006)

Is my config enuf to play Hitman:Blood Money...

-> P4 3.0 GHz (HT) with 1 MB L2 Cache

-> ASUS P5GL-TMX motherboard with onboard Intel GMA 900 graphics and Realtek Sound..

-> 512 MB DDR RAM

-> 80 GB SATA HDD

-> Sony DW-Q28A DVD Writer


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2006)

on ur system blood money ll work with 3Danalyser.. surely/..
and am2 has 940 pins na... wat other major diff does it have....


----------



## anandrules (Jul 7, 2006)

I must stress this because people must be made to understand that if u wanna play today's graphics intensive games, a graphics card is a bare necessity. The rest of the system comes in second (although ofcourse if u have 128mb ram or a p3, then things are different) U need atleast a 6600GT if u want to play all games woth decent frame rates. Remember its ur graphics card which makes more fps, not ur processor. So whenever u buy a new comp, make sure u also get a decent card. Or better still if u have ne relaive in countries like US or canada, ask them to buy you one coz they r muuuch cheaper there.(less than half the price u pay here)


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jul 8, 2006)

I have P IV 2.4 GHz HT, XP SP2, Intel 865G motherboard, 256MB ram, and onboard graphics. I'm not able to play Recoil properly. The game loads, but there is no color. the textures are mostly white or gray and impossible to make out anything. i tried running it in compatibility mode for both 95 and 98 but no use. i got this same stuff when i had installed motocross madness 2 recently. i reinstalled the graphics drivers from intel installation cd. i dont know whats the problem. i've played this game 5 yrs back on a celeron, 810 chipset, with 128 RAM. Plz help....

I think this problem has something to do with Monster Truck Madness 2 that i'd installed recently. after a few days, MTM2 had this problem with grays and whites. after i pause the game and then return the colors and graphics used to run properly. i've uninstalled the game as of now. Strangely, I tried playing GTA vice city and i got an error regarding "ialmnrt5.dll display driver" not working properly and prompting me to restart the system. i got the driver error when played S.W.I.N.E. too. I somehow think this too is related to MTM2 since i've played GTA before without any problems.


----------



## MrAnderson (Jul 13, 2006)

Howzit people

My config is:
Pentium 4  2.8GHz
1024mb ddr ram
nVidia fx5200 256mb

Will games like F.E.A.R., Quake 4, Oblivion and HL2 run on this config and how well will they run

Thanx


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2006)

that FX5200 is holding u back ,.....


----------



## MrAnderson (Jul 14, 2006)

*But will they run*

But will they run on that config


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 14, 2006)

*game runs slow*

HI
my config is 
AMD 3000+ 939
MSI rs480 motherboard 
512 MB ram 
80 gb HDD

I ran Prince of persia the two thrones on it although the game runs fine it tends to run a bit slow (like everything is in slow motion ). this is specially noticeable in the cut scenes.I tried changing the graphics to the lowest possible setting also. any suggestions?


----------



## evil_maverick (Jul 16, 2006)

hey man!!
i got an amd 64 3200+(939)
512 md ddr(400)
msi k8ngm2il
80 gb hdd
the game runs fine in my system!!
i even played quake 4 !!
the settings were at medium detail,
and the res was at 1204*768
it ran fine!!
will go for a new graphics card soon!!
so which graphics card do u pplz suggest??(budget 5k)
chao !!
-----------------------------------------------------
"GAMING ADDICTION .. BETTER THAN DRUG ADDICTION"


----------



## halo1 (Jul 17, 2006)

hey can i play games like mafia and nolf 2 with INTEL GMA900,P4 2.66GHz,512 Mb ram.
I recently installed nolf 2 but i was not able to play the game because  of some kind of error message like "Error initialising the renderer.You need a videocard  
that supports hardware TnL" .please reply


----------



## evil_maverick (Jul 17, 2006)

hey halo!!
i think u shud turn off "hardware t&l" from the settings!!
then ithink yr game shud run fine!!
chao..
!!!


----------



## mostwanted (Jul 17, 2006)

it will..........but it wont run good enough


----------



## gags987 (Jul 30, 2006)

will tefollowing games run on my config. i.e. 
intel p4 2.4ghz
256Mb Ram
intel D865Gbf mainboard
nVidia Geforce 6200.
 The games are
  UT-2004-5-6
  Call of duty 2
  need for speed mw
  doom3
  quake4


----------



## UNREAL (Jul 30, 2006)

All the games u have mentioned shud work on ur System !


> UT-2004-5-6



There is no * UT 2k5 or Ut2k6 * ! After 3 yrs UT 2k7 is gonna be released At the end of the YEAR !


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 3, 2006)

will FEAR and ES Oblivion work on the foll?
Compaq Presario SR1930IL 
Intel Pentium D Processor 820 with EM64T, Dual-core (2 x 1 MB L2 Cache, 2.8 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, Dual-core); 512 MB PC2-4200 DDR2 SDRAM (533 MHz); Integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Graphics (32 MB Dedicated Graphics Memory, ATI HyperMemory Technology Up to 128 MB); 160GB SATA HDD; LightScribe 16X Double Layer(8.5GB) DVD+RW/+R Writer

AND

Compaq Presario SR1702IL 
AMD Athlon™ 64 Processor 3200+ 2.0GHz (up to 2000MHz, with HyperTransport Technology); 256MB (2 x 128MB) DDR1; 80GB Ultra DMA; Integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 200 HyperMemory Graphics (with up to 128MB of video memory)


----------



## nix (Aug 4, 2006)

hey guys which trackmania game will run on my pc. it has this config:
p3 800mhz
256MB ram
nvidia geforce 5500[pci-interface] 128MB g-card
40GB hard disk
so far the games that i ave been able to play are:
half life 2, medium-low settings
painkiller-ran good 
max payne 2
mafia
cod
nolf spy in harms way...and others...


----------



## Pandie (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm having problems with NFS:HP2 & GTA:SA, my set-up is as follows:

Intel P4 1.7
Intel D845WN mobo
1GIG SDRAM, 400MHz FSB
EVGA GeForce 6200 256mb DDR AGP 8x
Sound Blaster Audigy LS 5.1
40GIG Samsung HD/5400 rpm with WIN XP home (upgrade) + SP2
80GIG WD Caviar HD/7200 rpm with WIN ME + SP1
Samsung DVD/R 16x
LG CD/RW 48x24x48x
500 watt ATX power supply

I've doubled the memory from 512mb, the XFX GeForce FX 5200 128mb DDR AGP 8x was replaced and the stock 180watt power supply has been removed.

NFS:HP2 - the screen freezes up for a few seconds and un-freezes during game play.
GTA:SA - the scenery in the distance is invisable and at times I catch up to the invisablity areas, the game play slows down and the audio for all vehicles disappears the longer I play.

Any ideas on a solution?

Thanks!


----------



## kamjag007 (Aug 5, 2006)

is there any way Splinter Cell Chaos Theory will work on a Geforce4 MX 440SE 128MB, i heard if you change back to older drivers for the card it may work but i cant seem to find them. It gives a shader model error.


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 12, 2006)

hi guys,

what r the config reqd. for prey. is it run in my config.i think more ram reqd.
 quake 4 does not run in my config ....


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 12, 2006)

u need 2 GB Ram for VERY good performance and also a graphics card minimum like 7600GS
this wud cost u 15k


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

@coolsunny, Man get a graphic card for the latest games!


----------



## icecool (Aug 12, 2006)

*What the hell is wrong with Penumbra?*

digit provided penumbra in this months edition.the game installs properly .But when i run it ,it runs well till the story ends but just as the intro story finishes the game closes by itself.YYYYYYYY????????
My config

P-4 3.00gigs
512 MB ram
Intel 915G motherboard with 128 MB onboard graphics memory


----------



## Ben Jacob (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah might be with poor graphics and effects that harm your PC

You should youse a compatable graphic card for better perfomance
_______________________________
geforce fx 5700le
XFX 7900GT
ATi Radon 3500


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 20, 2006)

will devil may cry 3 for pc run on onboard 845gv graphics with 512mb ram and 2ghz proccy?


----------



## UNREAL (Aug 20, 2006)

i hope so man .............


----------



## Austin06 (Aug 24, 2006)

HP dv5200TX
Graphics :
Nvidia GeForce Go7400
Up to 128MB discrete + 128MB shared memory for >= 512MB system memory

umm.. do u think i can play games like quake 4?

n do u think that i can play all games on this lappy in general (i dun mean literaly all games but a majority of 'em?)....

P.S : Intel 1.73GHz Duo core processor, 1GB (2X512) RAM (667 MHz), 100GB HDD (5400rpm)....


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 24, 2006)

kamjag007 said:
			
		

> is there any way Splinter Cell Chaos Theory will work on a Geforce4 MX 440SE 128MB, i heard if you change back to older drivers for the card it may work but i cant seem to find them. It gives a shader model error.



SC chaos theory wont run in ur PC because gforce mx dont have pixel shader support and the game requires it, u need to have at least gforce 5 series card


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 24, 2006)

You can go measure out your "rig's" performance, see if it can run a game or a program here - *www.systemrequirementslab.com. Just click the Can you run it button, then choose a game/program in the next page, then you'll get the results after a brief test.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

AmbarD said:
			
		

> will FEAR and ES Oblivion work on the foll?
> Compaq Presario SR1930IL


FEAR will run smoothly on ur PC with Dual Core, provided that you set all the Graphics Settings to MINIMUM in the game.

About Oblivion, i dont have any idea. Sorry.

I dont think FEAR will run on this PC, Compaq Presario SR1702IL (only 256MB RAM)


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 9, 2006)

Fear and oblivion will run on both the machines at the lowest minimum


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2006)

I am having problems running Grand theft auto on my laptop  It is a Lenovo R52 wit celeron 1.5 GHZ and 512 MB RAm any suggestions?


----------



## Stalker (Sep 10, 2006)

^^what kind of problems??


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 10, 2006)

1> which GTA
2> post ur dxdiag or gib ur gcard's name


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 12, 2006)

GTA 3 ... the problem is that the game is running very slow. it frames even at the lowest settings ..

I am not sure about the graphics card ... the vendor says it is an onboard one


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 12, 2006)

then on a celeron turn down all the performance


----------



## Stalker (Sep 13, 2006)

Will rainbow six : lockdown work on the foll config smoothly??
1.67 Ghz P4, 256 RAM, 128 mb Fx5200


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 16, 2006)

ya definitely


----------



## baccilus (Oct 5, 2006)

My system:
Intel pentium 4 2.66 GHz, Intel 945 chipset ASRock mobo, 512*2 DDR2 RAM running at 533 MHz( NO GRAPHIC CARD)
Which all games will i be able to play on this? How about FARCRY, Blood Money,POP series etc etc. I love FPS games but Quake 4 ran poorly


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 7, 2006)

that says it all 
U will be able to play all of the current games but poorly.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 29, 2006)

WEll..... 

One thing is for certain that never trust those darned system requirements....
Mp2 will definitely run... and so will lots of other games!!!
i remember having run Doom3 on a friends system with just 384mb ram and onboard 845 graphics with no card whatsoever!!!!

So you see, its just a matter of trying it out.


----------



## viruses (Nov 10, 2006)

have a pentium processor 2.4 ghz,256mb ram,80gb hard disc,and
intel(r)82845/G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics conrtoller.
it says memory size is 64mb.

1.does it mean that i have a 64mb graphics card?

ok i have this configuration will the game hitman-contracts run for me,will the game fear run for me.
thank you.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 15, 2006)

u hav an onboard controller . U cant dream of FEAR on it. 

64 mb means , 64mb of ram can be shared for graphics . ( i dunno , usually 8mb gets shared ) .  Anyway , whatever may be the shared graphics mem , u cant get better performance as the onboard has limited features. so how much mem u have doesnt matter that much in onboard . If at all , there is an increase in performance , its only because u added more RAM and not because shared memory incerased. 

If u want to play games , buy a graphics card.


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

So my config is

1> Intel Pentium D915 (2.8 Ghz 2x2 mb L2 cache)
2> Intel D102GCC2 mobo with ATI radeon 200 or something like that
3> 512 mb DDR2(will make it 1 Gb in few days)

Will i be able to play NFS carbon on this config n GTA san andreas?


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 19, 2006)

yup you can play them at low settings


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2006)

U can play GTA San Andreas.

But for NFS Carbon, am not sure u will be able to play it.


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi,
Here's my configuration:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
2 GB DDR2 RAM
160 GB Samsung SATA
ASUS MoBo with Intel 945 Chipset

Will Farcry work on this config?
My friend tried v1.0 on similar config but on medium settings, the screen was bluish. Will patching the game with 1.4 patch help?


----------



## Chaitanya Mella (Dec 11, 2006)

hi

I have a system with the config

Intel core duo 1.6GHz
512 MB DDR2
Intel 945GM chipset with onboard Graphics card
Directx 9.0c

Will the games hitman contract and hitman blood money run on my system?


----------



## caleb (Dec 11, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> So my config is
> 
> 1> Intel Pentium D915 (2.8 Ghz 2x2 mb L2 cache)
> 2> Intel D102GCC2 mobo with ATI radeon 200 or something like that
> ...


 The onboard ATI Radeon chipset on your mobo is a pretty decent one (as it allows upto 256mb for graphics) You can play GTA San  Andreas in medium settings...NFS Carbon will run on low settings. But instead of upgrading to 1GB ram you are better off investing in a Graphics card for slightly more than the RAM price XFX7300LE costs only Rs.2700 it is a good economical option than to upgrade to 1GB ram UNLESS you are upgrading the ram for a very specific purpose...but your main aim is games than go for a graphics card
__________


			
				Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Here's my configuration:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
> ...


 With or without the patch FARCRY will work on your system on medium settings....with regards to your friends "blusih screen", can you specify what do you mean by "similar config" i.e. are you saying it is EXACTLY the same config as yours or are you taking about yoru friend having the same chipset?


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 12, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> With or without the patch FARCRY will work on your system on medium settings....with regards to your friends "blusih screen", can you specify what do you mean by "similar config" i.e. are you saying it is EXACTLY the same config as yours or are you taking about yoru friend having the same chipset?



Exactly the same config as mine...
When the game was played without the patch on low settings, there was a problem of missing textures for the ground. When the settings were cranked up to Medium, the screen became bluish. Is the patch really gonna help in this or is it just for the multiplayer game?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 16, 2006)

*My System:*
P4-2.4Ghz
512MB SD RAM
Intel 845GVSR motherboard with 64MB AGP
Intex Sound Card.

Will Need for Speed Most Wanted run on my PC?


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it will run for sure....
But it would be better if u go to

www.systemrequirementlab.com 
and run the test there.....


----------



## mazy (Dec 18, 2006)

it would run fine im using it nearly at same config


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 26, 2006)

Also try *gameadvisor.futuremark.com/


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2006)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> *My System:*
> P4-2.4Ghz
> 512MB SD RAM
> Intel 845GVSR motherboard with 64MB AGP
> ...



Yes it will run on 845 integrated graphics.
But u wont be able to see all those eye candy.
Play it on 640x480 and low settings.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 27, 2006)

Who needs the eye candy! I can handle games at low settings!


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

Then it should not be a problem for u to play NFS MW


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep NFS Most Wanted will run, probably with little eye-candy but @ 800x600 resl.

give a look here-> *Advanced Game Tweaks*.

change the value of "ParticleSystem" from "0" to "1" in the registry to enable Sparks/smoke...


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 4, 2007)

Wel anti-aliasing is used for smoothing the jagged edges


----------



## Chaitanya Mella (Jan 6, 2007)

When I tired playing Delta force xtreme it said TnL required. Will 3D analyzer solve this problem. I have an Intel Duo core processor 1.6 GHz with Intel GMA 950, 512 MB ram 80 GB hard drive.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 11, 2007)

My PC config is:
P4  2.66Ghz
Mother Board: intel 915GVWB
RAM :256MB
onboard graphics & sound.
then which game run on this configuration?

call of duty 2?
Farcry?
Half-life 2?
splinter cell?
F.E.A.R?
NFS carbon?

?????????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2007)

chitvan said:
			
		

> My PC config is:
> P4  2.66Ghz
> Mother Board: intel 915GVWB
> RAM :256MB
> ...


i'm sure, FEAR, NFS Carbon will not run.

i too have almost same config.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'm sure, FEAR, NFS Carbon will not run.
> 
> i too have almost same config.



But what about Farcry,Half-life 2 & splinter cell?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 12, 2007)

*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

check this link guys... u will get the answers urself


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok............i have a 5200FX 128MB G C 
will these run.........
1. Vegas
2. Double Agent
3. GRAW
4. Chaos Theory
5. Oblivion


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2007)

^^wel...i hv a fx5200 &
1.Vegas...i really don't think so...its unreal 3 engine
2. double agent....requires shader model 3 ....6200 onwards
3. GRAW....6200 onwards
4. chaos theory......damn smoothly..@800 high settings
5. oblivion......will run, patch to v1.1 & use very low quality mode
__________


			
				chitvan said:
			
		

> But what about Farcry,Half-life 2 & splinter cell?


 
dunno abt FarCry, but HL2 & splinter cell runs even on 845..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok , fine..............but plz. confirm on Vegas.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2007)

sorry dude

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas Download Minimum System Requirements


Supported OS:Windows XP (only) 
Processor4 3Ghz or AMD equivalent 
RAM:1024 Mb 
Video Card:128MB, *Shader Model 3 and DirectX 9.0c *compatible...which means 6200 onwards
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c 
Peripherals Supported:
Mouse, keyboard, headsets, Xbox360 Controller, etc. 
Multiplay: 
Local area network (LAN) and/or 128kbit Cable/DSL connection for online game


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

or , tough luck 4 me .


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2007)

crap....isn't there a way to emulate shader model 3???


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yes , nice one.................
__________
but i think theres no way we can run them on 5200FX


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 19, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> crap....isn't there a way to emulate shader model 3???



yes deassmble them to pixel shader 1.1 .... try googling for it....... or wait some time if the game gets popular enough them somebody will probaby do it ... by then you can just download then.........

For example when i tried playing oblivion for the first time even with low quality and grass off and distant buliding off and leaves off and trees off it gave me a crappy frame rate on FX5200 after waiting for some time i learned that there was a patch availabe to force pixel shader 1.1 model on oblivion.. so i downnload it and played most part of the game using that patch... but something about the game it make you wanna upgrade so i upgraded .........

peace
raj


----------



## Stalker (Jan 19, 2007)

^^well i'm aware of the oblivion patch 1.1 & oldblivion........but haven't heard of this for other games. 
Also Hitman blood money v1.2 patch allows pixel shader 1.1 instead of 2.0
u can force the card to use 1.1 shaders by using Rivatuner.....but doesn't work in most cases


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 26, 2007)

My system config. is much old. please tell me which games i will be able to play

PIII 866MHz
384mb SDRAM
sis630 onboard graphics

please suggest game that i will be able to play (on very low setting) .


----------



## anarchy0x (Jan 31, 2007)

hi i have-

intel 865 GBF (with AGP slot)

2.8 GHZ HT CPU

1024 MB DDR RAM



if i buy the 7800 GS AGP 256 MB will i be able to play games like DOOM 3, FAR CRY, FEAR 



yes i know u ll say yes but ..



*i wana run all thse games at max/ultra high settings with AA enabled*



will my 2.8 GHZ HT CPU b a bottleneck?
__________
cmon i really need to know this..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 7, 2007)

I WANT TO KNOW WHETHER POP:WARRIOR WITHIN , PAINKILLER,UNREAL TOURNAMENT 2004 WILL RUN  ON MY PC  WITH THE FOLLOWING CONFIGURATION 
         INTEL P4  2.93 GHz
         256 MB RAM
         Intel 845GL Onboard Graphics

                  WILL THEY RUN AND HOW NICELY?


----------



## akshayt (Feb 7, 2007)

@anarchy0x, the CPU will bottleneck but you may be able to play some/quite a few games of 2004 or before at 10x7/12x10 with max/near max settings with 2x/4x AA, infact most if not all of them.


----------



## Stalker (Feb 7, 2007)

@amrawtanshx
POP:WW - will run at low detail.....
Painkiller-dunno
UT2004- shud run smoothly at low settings


----------



## Sanchit (Feb 10, 2007)

Will Hitman : Blood Money & DOOM3 run on this configuration -
Intel 3GHz HT
Intel 865GVHZ
512 MB RAM
Intel Extreme Graphics 2


----------



## Yad (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a laptop with pentium M 1.5 Ghz and intel 915gm chipset.
It has 256 MB DDR2 400 ram. If i put 512 mb ram more will i be able to play doom3 and nfs most wanted comfortably?


----------



## Stalker (Feb 11, 2007)

Sanchit said:
			
		

> Will Hitman : Blood Money & DOOM3 run on this configuration -
> Intel 3GHz HT
> Intel 865GVHZ
> 512 MB RAM
> Intel Extreme Graphics 2



Hitman : Blood money - no
Doom3 - yes, but with low frame rates...gfx may also appear strange


----------



## Sanchit (Feb 12, 2007)

thnx


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 
AMD Sempron 1.60 GHz
768 MB DDR RAM [64 VGA Shared]
VIA/SiS UniChrome Pro IGP On Board Graphic[DirectX 9.0b compatible]
Can i play NFS carbon on it?


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 13, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I have
> AMD Sempron 1.6GHz
> 448 MB DDR +64 VGA Shared
> VIA/SiS UniChrome Pro IGP On Board Graphic
> Can i play NFS carbon on it?


Nfs carbon doesn,t run on anything less than a 128 mb card like fx5200.It will only start with cars in all white.however you may be able to run nfs most wanted .


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 17, 2007)

Yad said:
			
		

> I have a laptop with pentium M 1.5 Ghz and intel 915gm chipset.
> It has 256 MB DDR2 400 ram. If i put 512 mb ram more will i be able to play doom3 and nfs most wanted comfortably?



Even with 256 mb u will be able to play since 915 gm has inbuilt shader 2 support.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2007)

can you please tell me how to use 3danlyzer or some other software to run devil may cry 3 on my PC? My config
intel pentium 4 3ghz
intel orignal 915 mobo (on board graphics)
80 GB SATA
512 MB RAM

thanks


----------



## mawerickin (Feb 22, 2007)

i have 

pentium d 2.8 4mb l2

1gb ram kingston

7300le gforce card 256

will i be able to run aal games at higest settings


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 22, 2007)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> can you please tell me how to use 3danlyzer or some other software to run devil may cry 3 on my PC? My config
> intel pentium 4 3ghz
> intel orignal 915 mobo (on board graphics)
> 80 GB SATA
> ...



IF u are sure u have a 915 board then dmc 3 should run fine. I have even played it on a geforce 4 then watt the heck?

Hav u actually tried playing it
Go haead

@mawerickin No you will not be able to run all games at the HIGHEST settings
But Medium settings with good eye candy will be possible.
And its mostly future proof until dx 10 only games hit the market.
So be assured tat it will run CRYSIS also. So cheers!!!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried running the game .......the game just gives a error with the message to send it to microsoft.......any suggestions ....by the way I am using the onboard graphics ......the game runs fine on motherboards having an ATI or Nvidia onboard solution....

Help me guys


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2007)

How can that be coz i ran it on a 915 onboard graphics.
Well do one thing get 3d analyzer from
www.tommti-systems.com/main-Dateien/files.html
and then put on emulate hw tnl and try


----------



## herc (Feb 28, 2007)

i hav p4 2.4 256 mb ram mx4000(o/c) itried to run carbon the game loaded perfectly but i cudnt see any video the audio was playing smoothly...will this problem solve if i inc. ram to 512???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just to say i played most wanted very smoothly with 1024*768 res. at first level graphics settings. plz reply soon.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 28, 2007)

Nope Carbon needs Shaders which mX series does not have. U can run it on a geforce 4/3 non MX card so ram upgrade wont do u any good. Get a graphics card upgrade , Sorry


----------



## herc (Mar 1, 2007)

Are u sure abt this? bec. it means an acute overhauling of my system...ill hav 2 change evrything..... m/b  cpu  ram   hdd   power supply  
Can any1 tell me wht will i get if i try to sell my config below..(from experience)
P42.4ghz
845 gigabyte m/b
mx4000


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2007)

200% sure man mx wont work
It will run with 3d analyze but the game will look like this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkJosnINxh0


----------



## spikygv (Mar 2, 2007)

hello , i have p4 3GHZ HT 1024mb ram , 915G onboard . I want to run matrix the path of neo.
Once i double on the icon , i get back to the desktop . Its not running . How do i use 3d analyser ?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 2, 2007)

get 3d analyser enter id of a 5900
Tick emulate hw tnl


----------



## spikygv (Mar 3, 2007)

i'll try


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 7, 2007)

*Splinter Cell, Rainbow Six and Elder Scrolls*

My sys config is:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 
ASUS A8N VM
Palit X1600 Pro 256 MB
1 GB 400MHz RAM

Which of the folowing games will work on my PC:
1. Splinter Cell Double Agent
2. Rainbow Six Vegas
3. Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

@ayushsobti
All of those mentioned game will run on ur PC. But Double Agent will have to be played at lil lower setings.
Also try Rainbow Six:Vegas. It a good game but one thing:-it uses unreal 3 engine, so much heavier than all games listed by u, but sure u can play smoothly on 1024*768@med, with most options disabled on ATI control panel.


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks aravind, it was helpful. what about elder scroll IV:Oblivion?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

It would surely run fine. Dun enable HDR, but u can enable Bloom whickh is much lighter than HDR.
U Shouldn't eneble these settings in any game if u feel the game lags:
HDR aka dynamic lights
Soft Shadows
transperency antialiasing
V sync

if still lags then disable Bloom nd lower some quality like foliages, weather, texture, shadow quality, shadow update, reflections, reflection update etc.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 8, 2007)

hey pals last day i installed NFS Carbon onmy system. 
my specs are amd 3500+, a8n-e, transcend ddr1 512mb, 7600gs 256 pci-e.
the game is running smoothly at lowest settings. if i increase the ram will i be able to play @ highest possible resolution?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello guys.I want to know whether Nfs-underground 2 & Nfs - most wanted run on this system.

>Intel P4 2.0 Ghz
>Via onboard graphics
>768 Mb ram(64 Mb shared by graphics card)


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2007)

@sysfilez a 7600 gs can run carbon on high on abt 1280x1024 
Wat res u wanna play at 
Get a gig more of ram if U wanna play at 1600x1200

@coolgs What is ur motherboard chip


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a MSI PM8M-V mobo.It has a VIA/S3G Unichrome pro IGP chip.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2007)

Try it with 3d analyze though i doubt it will run since s3 unichrome is a old 2d chip


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2007)

From where can I get 3d analyze.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2007)

thru *GOOGLE*....Ofcourse

Download link - 3D Analyze


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 12, 2007)

tick emulate hw tnl or use  software tnl and put on device id and vendor id of a geforce fx 5900 which is given below in 3d analyze


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok 
AMD 64 AM2 ATHLON 3600+
512DDR2 533 Mghz
256MB Geforce 6200

will i be able to play farcry and most importantly FEAR.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2007)

Of cource u can play FarCryat somewhat gud quality. @1024*768 @med.
One of my friend has 6100 with shared 128MB mem, 512 DDR 400 nd Athlon 64 3000+ proccy nd he plays at 1024*768 with most setings from med to high.

But u will have to scale down quality much more in Fear despite of ur gud proccy. Ur GPU is weak. Maybe a Gcard upgrade is fine if uve budget.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

I ended MAX PAYNE 2 on same configuration. But i had to lower the graphics a bit. Rest works fine. I have even played Prince Of Persia: Warrior Within and Prince Of Persia: The Two Thrones on the same configuration.


----------



## Yad (Mar 28, 2007)

will nfs carbon work on this config.
intel pentium m 1.5 ghz
768 mb ddr2 3200 ram
intel 915m mobo with onboard graphics?


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 28, 2007)

wwe raw on
Intel P-3 866  Mhz on mercury 815 mobo.
384 MB SDRAM
nvidia  FX 5200 128 MB
creative live! 5.1 Audio card with inspire 5200


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

Yad said:
			
		

> will nfs carbon work on this config.
> intel pentium m 1.5 ghz
> 768 mb ddr2 3200 ram
> intel 915m mobo with onboard graphics?


 if you have onboard Intel GMA900/950, then NO!, you cant run NFS Carbon.


----------



## Yad (Mar 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> if you have onboard Intel GMA900/950, then NO!, you cant run NFS Carbon.


can i use 3danalyser to run it


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

well as far as we come to know based on what other members have said ... carbon on on-board grafix of intel (nvidia) doesnt work ... u may try to use 3danalyser and if lady luck smiles onu u will be able to run the game ... well playing it will be entirely different thing offcourse


----------



## DDIF (Mar 30, 2007)

I have 
AMD Sempron 1.60 GHz
768 MB DDR RAM [64 VGA Shared]
VIA/SiS UniChrome Pro IGP On Board Graphic[DirectX 9.0b compatible]
Can i play *Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow* on it?


----------



## wnns13 (Mar 31, 2007)

Will i be able to play this game:

Thief 3 and Splinter Cell Chaos Theory 

My System:
Nvidia Geforce Mx 4000 PCI (not Express!) (I am getting a ATI Radeon 9250- -PCI (Not Express)
256 Ram
Intel Celoron 2.93ghz

Thank You In Advance

Edit:
And Can i Play NFS Carbon With 256 ram?


----------



## alexsylvester07 (Apr 4, 2007)

*some help please!!!*

hi,
I have a acer 5571ANWXMi laptop, with c2d processor(T2050), Intel950 GMA, running on XPSP2. Although i am not a hardcore gamer, i tried installing IGI2:covert strike and it works well. Any one has any suggestions on what type of games this config. would support.


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## funkd up (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars will run decently on this configuration:

1.47 Athlon XP 1700+
640MB PC2700 RAM
GeForce 6200 AGP4x
Creative SB Audigy

I know I meet the minimum requirements for the DVD drive as well, but I'm just worried about the CPU. I can overclock it to 1.54ghz, making it an 1800+.  and of course that would be stepping up the FSB and speed up the RAM/GPU, but I'm not sure that would matter... feedback much appreciated 

I'd download the demo, but I'm on 56k.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 5, 2007)

@ Mani : no way

@wnns : yup with a radeon 9250 and 256 mb sys ram carbon will run just fine

@alex  : all games with 3d analyzer emulate hw tnl ( even oblivion)

@ funkd : Yup medium or even some settings high is just fine , just keep shadows low


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:  "yup with a radeon 9250 and 256 mb sys ram carbon will run just fine"

YAY Carbon Will Work! 

Do You Know What GFX Settings? Does it Have to Be 640x480 with Low GFX Settings or like 800x600 and med or High?

and does Visual Treatment Over Bright and Shadows on NFS MW need Pixel Shader 2.0? 

Thank You In Advance


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 7, 2007)

i Dont actually remember the settings coz it waz my old card.
What i do remember is that i ran it at high with 1024*768 but i think motion blur was disabled


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> i Dont actually remember the settings coz it waz my old card.
> What i do remember is that i ran it at high with 1024*768 but i think motion blur was disabled


You'r Replying to Me Right?
 You not Replying to funkd up right?

Thanks


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 8, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I have
> AMD Sempron 1.60 GHz
> 768 MB DDR RAM [64 VGA Shared]
> VIA/SiS UniChrome Pro IGP On Board Graphic[DirectX 9.0b compatible]
> Can i play *Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow* on it?


no as the graphics card does not support pixel shader 1.1


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup i am replyin to u only winns


----------



## aytus (Apr 11, 2007)

can my system run farcry,   doom3, thief 3 

i hav p4 2.4ghz 400mhz fsb... northwood
133mhz ddr 256mb ram
845gl onboard 
thnx 

and guys is there any way i can upgrade my gfx as my mobo dosent hav any agp or pci express slots .. all i hav is the onboard pci slots .. (those which are used to hold modems) thnx


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 11, 2007)

i have a p3 1ghz 128mb ram system with an 810e mobo
counterstrike 1.6(with bots) gives 18 fps . is there any way i can increase it to a playable level with system tweaks or a gfx card under rs 1000


----------



## xbonez (Apr 11, 2007)

aytus said:
			
		

> can my system run farcry,   doom3, thief 3
> 
> i hav p4 2.4ghz 400mhz fsb... northwood
> 133mhz ddr 256mb ram
> ...


on ur current sys config, u will definitely not be able to play far cry. doom3 might work. not sure about thief3
as for ur gfx card, the best gfx cards are made for agp or pci-e slots only. ui think some gfx cards for pci slots were also made but only a very few of them and they give quite poor performance


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 14, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> i have a p3 1ghz 128mb ram system with an 810e mobo
> counterstrike 1.6(with bots) gives 18 fps . is there any way i can increase it to a playable level with system tweaks or a gfx card under rs 1000



NO ONE ????


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 14, 2007)

Well drop the detail levels to low and put res to 640*480


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

Race : The WTCC official game.

On this config.

Gigabyte 8ld533 motherboard (Intel 845 with integrated graphics.)
265 MB ram.
2.0 Ghz processor.

I thought that if NFS:MW is running on my PC it should run too...


----------



## herc (Apr 18, 2007)

my friend has a intel845 mobo wid onboard graphics....wid 768 mb of ram...only the graphics part is not good enough in the game..sumtimes it slows down a tad too much...i had looked into the cabinet the other day and found a blank socket for attaching an AGP port...is this possible...can it be done...plz help.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 18, 2007)

if there is an AGP port why cant a Gcard be attached.
Obviously u can get a AGp card ( not a PCI - E btw)


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Can Someone Tell Me a List of Games that Would Work Good on a ATI Radeon 9250 PCI 128 mb card and 256mbs of System Ram?

Thank You in Advance

Ohh and Is There a Way To Get Battlefield 2 To Work?

ohh and does any one know the system requirements for Driver Parallel Lines for PC??


----------



## dashingdhruv (Apr 19, 2007)

Will F.E.A.R.,Cricket 2007,Q4 run on this config smoothly,
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
Core Processor 3800+
2.0GHZ
1GB RAM(2*512)
XFX 7600 128 MB Card
Loada of free space


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 21, 2007)

dashingdhruv said:
			
		

> Will F.E.A.R.,Cricket 2007,Q4 run on this config smoothly,
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
> Core Processor 3800+
> 2.0GHZ
> ...



Not Sure But i Would Think so Thats a Kick-Ass Computer!
and Isint Q4 on the Doom 3 engine?


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol u must be kidding
u have a 7600 of course it will run

as  for winns : 
i will tell u the games that wont run
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_computer_games_that_require_Pixel_Shaders
checkthis site : those which require sh 2.0 and 3.0 wont run


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

dashingdhruv said:
			
		

> Will F.E.A.R.,Cricket 2007,Q4 run on this config smoothly,
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
> Core Processor 3800+
> 2.0GHZ
> ...



Yes you can run at high setting. If you can get 8800 GTX you can play at ultra high settings.


----------



## Stalker (Apr 21, 2007)

herc said:
			
		

> had looked into the cabinet the other day and found a blank socket for attaching an AGP port...is this possible...can it be done...plz help.


 
no....although it may appear that u can just put a AGP slot there, i think the mobo will not hv the required circuits,controllers for the functioning of an AGP slot......


----------



## dashingdhruv (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys.........


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 24, 2007)

something for my fran : his system conf is like this:
                                                              Pentium 1.6 GHz
                                                              256 RAM
                                                              Intel 845GL Onboard Graphics


now the problem is he wants to install blood money:hit man ...... will his system support the game...... what is the min req to run this game


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

Nope
shader 1.x minimum required


----------



## herc (May 1, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> no....although it may appear that u can just put a AGP slot there, i think the mobo will not hv the required circuits,controllers for the functioning of an AGP slot......


 
so if not then are the intel ppl stupid or wht? why hav they put tht empty slot there in the first place..?


----------



## chicha (May 1, 2007)

I have the following card GeForce 6200 256MB DDR, and 512 DDR2 @ 433Mzh 
and AMD 3600+ AM2 is this good enough to play good games and good res?


----------



## Darthvader (May 2, 2007)

at 800*600 with low details yes


----------



## hahahari (May 6, 2007)

Will the whole of POP series run on my PC if so which will and which wont.Pls help


p4 2.4
mx4000
1gig 400mhz RAM
enough freespace.

I need them running only at low setting(800*600 or so) am not a very HARD CORE gamer.

thnx


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 6, 2007)

POP:SOT itself wont run on an MX4000  Get a pixel-shader card and perhaps you can run them all then ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 7, 2007)

^^ But I have a 845. And I can run first 2 games easily even on 256 RAM.

So my question Will Resident Evil 4 run on my PC.
Intel845.
256 RAM,
HDD Space enough...
AC97 Audio onboard
____________________

The official site say this requirement :
System Requirements:
Supported OS: Windows® 2000/XP (only) 
Processor: 1 GHz Pentium® III or AMD Athlon" (or better) 
RAM: 256 MB
Video Card: 128 MB DirectX® 9.0c-compliant AGP or PCI Express graphics card (256 or higher for High Graphics Detail support) (see supported list*)
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compliant (or better)
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c or higher (included on disc) 
CD-ROM: 12x or faster
Hard Drive Space: 1.2 GB minimum
Peripherals Supported: Gamepad
_____________________________________

This requirement is similar to NFS : MW.
And I can play that game. Can I play this game too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 7, 2007)

My POP:SOT didn't run on my Mx4000, so saying that it wouldn't.


----------



## chicha (May 12, 2007)

Can i play AA(America's Army) on this config?

AMD Athlon AM2 3600+
512 DDR2 533
256 Geforce 6200

And is it online or single player?


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> Can i play AA(America's Army) on this config?
> 
> AMD Athlon AM2 3600+
> 512 DDR2 533
> 256 Geforce 6200



Yes,you can play AA


----------



## oromis (May 15, 2007)

i have a P4 208 Ghz, 512 ddr RAM, 
80 GB hDD
on board grafix (intel 915g mother board)


will, prince of persia t2t work on mine? and what about splinter cell chaos theory/double agent?



cheers!


----------



## Vivek788 (May 16, 2007)

i have p4 2.4 Ghz,512 mb ddr RAM,Intel 845GVSR board...on XP Sp2
Will C&C Tiberium Wars work smoothly for me?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 16, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> i have p4 2.4 Ghz,512 mb ddr RAM,Intel 845GVSR board...on XP Sp2
> Will C&C Tiberium Wars work smoothly for me?



That is why they are demos.


----------



## vishalaksha (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Constantine on 845GL?*

yes it work on intel 845gl


----------



## prasad_den (May 20, 2007)

HI all,
I have a P4 2.4 Ghz 512 MB RAM, system with intel 845 GVSR MoBo having onboard graphics.. No separate GFx card.. Will Half Life 2 Episode One run without problems in my PC.. with at least moderate settings...??



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is why they are demos.


Then whats the point of this whole thread..??


----------



## Vivek788 (May 21, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is why they are demos.



What demos?I mean the full version game...I didn't understnad what you meant by demo.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 25, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> HI all,
> I have a P4 2.4 Ghz 512 MB RAM, system with intel 845 GVSR MoBo having onboard graphics.. No separate GFx card.. Will Half Life 2 Episode One run without problems in my PC.. with at least moderate settings...??
> 
> 
> Then whats the point of this whole thread..??


Nope never on 8XX u at least need 915


----------



## Artemis (May 27, 2007)

*Will Warcraft game run on this configuration?*

hey guys will Warcraft-3 run on P4, 256 DDr 333mhz Ram with onboard graphics and on AMD 2200+ M, 512 DDR ram

i mean will it run with acceptable frame rates?

can i play Warcraft multiplayer in two laptops connected by Wi-Fi or not?


----------



## fun2sh (May 30, 2007)

hey guys will TOMB RAIDER LEGEND run on this config
Pentium D 2.8Ghz, 512mb DDR ram, VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP onboard graphics,motherboard ASUS P5VDC-MX


----------



## ComputerUser (May 31, 2007)

Will POP:Two thrones run on this config :

Pentium D 2.8GHz
Intel 865G graphics controller(onboard graphics)
512mb RAM


----------



## Manshahia (May 31, 2007)

I hav 
* Pentium D 3.0 GHz
     Intel 945G Original..
     512 MB Ram
*

Can anyone plz suggest some good games which i can plzy on my system without and problem??


----------



## shady_inc (Jun 4, 2007)

i have 1 gb ddr ram.
2.4 ghz celeron processor
geforce 7600 gs {though the card gives some problems.

what games can i run on this config?

how about HL-2 and Doom 3??


----------



## trigger_happy (Jun 5, 2007)

u most certainly can run hl2 and doom 3... go enjoy yourself!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

with a 7600GS and 1gb ram u could even play games such as FEAR and stalker


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everybody.
I don't have any gfx card or onboard gfx. I have just onboard 32 mb video memory. Thats why I cann't play latest games on my pc. But I have played Hitman 3 (all gfx disabled), NFS MW (all gfx disabled), Commandos 3 DB, FIFA 07, Cricket 07.

VIA mobo (very old) p4m266 or something
p4 1.8
992 mb ddr 333 (1gb-32mb for video)

can i play Commandos Strike force, Max payne 1/2, Hitman Blood money or sugget me a different games which will play on my pc.
thanx


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All. I Have Just Joined This Forum.
My Warm Greetings To All Of You.
 
I Have Just Upgraded My Machine.my Machine Specs Are:

C2d E6400 @3.2 Ghz
Asus P5B Deluxe Mobo
2*1 Gb Kingston Ddr2 Ram
Xfx 7900 Gt 256 Mb PCI E Graphics Card

Please Let Me Know If I Would Be Able To Play F.E.A.R., Oblivion,
Farcry,DOOM-III,Splinter Cell Double Agent,NFS Carbon With Full
Graphics And Special Effects.

One More Thing.if I Get Two 8600 GT Graphics Cards,will my system be able To run DX10 Games At Full Throttle??


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

^^yes for FarCry, DOOM III and NFS Carbon. most probably yes for FEAR and aplinter cell. also. i think no for oblivion.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2007)

God of War 2 on Geforce4 MX4000 128MB????


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^yes for FarCry, DOOM III and NFS Carbon. most probably yes for FEAR and aplinter cell. also. i think no for oblivion.


 

OK THEN WHAT FURTHER UPGRADATIONS I WILL NEED TO PLAY OBLIVION?
WELL,ANOTHER GRAPHICS CARD WILL SERVE THE PURPOSE??
I WILL ALSO LIKE TO PLAY CRYSIS.HAS IT BEEN RELEASED??I ALSO WANT TO
HAVE THE SYSTEM SPECS.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2007)

Please type in small case..it looks as if you are shouting.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 8, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Please type in small case..it looks as if you are shouting.


 
sorry for that.it wont happen again.nyway,ny suggestions for my query?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2007)

^^crysis hasn't released yet and when it does its gonna be pretty good looking. its dx10 game, u'll need a dx10 gfx card and preferably 2gb ram


----------



## nvidia (Jun 9, 2007)

4gb for excellent performance but 1gig is enough


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^crysis hasn't released yet and when it does its gonna be pretty good looking. its dx10 game, u'll need a dx10 gfx card and preferably 2gb ram



Crysis can be run in DX9 too


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

^^well maybe but i'm not too sure


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 11, 2007)

is the price of 8800gts & 8800gtx going to fall in india??ny news??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2007)

@xbonez
Crysis' min requirement is 512 MB ram and 128MB 6200 card. And with a 7900GT and 2GB one can play @ 1280*960 max.
Just get into crysisonline forums.
The developers says-the game wud appear just as fine in DX9 cards, as it looks on a DX 10 card. The videos first leaked was all from PCs running DX9 cards.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

@aravind

thnx for that info.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

hi guyz.

i m playing DOOM-III n with antialiasing on at 8X,the game is hanging a bit.
i hv XFX 7900GT 256MB PCI-Express card.
should i turn off antialiasing??


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 15, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi guyz.
> 
> i m playing DOOM-III n with antialiasing on at 8X,the game is hanging a bit.
> i hv XFX 7900GT 256MB PCI-Express card.
> should i turn off antialiasing??


What are the other settings? The frame rates you get depend on the whole combination of settings you configure, not just AA. Dont run it on Ultra-High quality mode.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> What are the other settings? The frame rates you get depend on the whole combination of settings you configure, not just AA. Dont run it on Ultra-High quality mode.


 
my settings are all at max

i hv 1GB ram.
c2d e6400.

resolution is also max.

n hanging means after every 30-40 secs,just a jerking like feeling.

can u please explain to me the role of 'antialiasing' in a game??


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 15, 2007)

Anti-aliasing is used to smooth out lines in a game. You may have noticed in gamed without AA that the straight lines appear jagged. AA is used to correct this. Since u have a 256MB gfx card, running ultra-high settings is not recommended. Thats actually meant for 512MB gfx cards. What you can do is reduce the AA to 4X and AF to 8X and also maybe play around with other settings.


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello Digisters,

Have been staring at list of sections to find where I'm gonna have to post this, but finally, decided on what my main purpose was, who'd know best and here I'am! 

Getting a new comp...mainly for gaming/3D applcns/Photoshopping..

Intel E6600
Motherboard... Which chipset should i go for? 975X? 965? Can you recommend the ideal one?
2GB DDR2 667
Graphics card.. big question again.. 8800 GTS 320 MB enough? Does it fall within 15k?
And the rest, anything will do..

Now will this fit within a budget of 60k?

Why i'm not mailing Agent 001, is, he is a busy person. I need to buy mine within a week before my Dad changes his mind 

@mods: Sorry if i'm posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 16, 2007)

Can anybody please tell me which newer games will run on my pc?
My configuration is:-
NVIDIA GEFORCE 440MX AGP 8X
1.7 GHZ Intel CPU
256 MB 133Mhz SDR RAM
it doesn't matter if they run at low settings.


----------



## Liggy (Jun 16, 2007)

check this site out  *www.systemrequirementslab.com/bonus/t/home.tmpl?PHPSESSID=6a33c01159a17882e079b58ea0998894


----------



## chicha (Jun 22, 2007)

my pc specs 
are 

AMD 64 AM2 athlon 3600+
1 Gb DDR2 @ 533.
256 Geforce 6200

i like fps games and some games like SWAT( Played all of them).
could please suggest some games that fall under these two catogories?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Voldy (Jun 24, 2007)

MY PC  configuration is 
 Intel Pentium 4 2.26ghz
  Intel845 graphic controller and have 32mb video ram
128mb ram
runs XP pro with sp2
  so please help me will i be able to play POP: the two thrones on my PC  i have played previous versions of POP:WW also have SOT but doesnt try it 
Please help me i am also go to ign.com and  ihave seen sys. req. of POP:the 2 thrones  and it says that it will run on 256mb ram and graphic board whose have 64mb video ram.so please help me.


----------



## hahahari (Jun 24, 2007)

my config

Mx4000        yeah I know LOL
1 gig RAM
P4 2.4


the game needed:STALKER

will it work?thnx guys


----------



## Stalker (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl *Minimum* System Requirements:

Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2) / Microsoft® Windows®  2000 SP4
Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz / AMD XP 2200+
512 MB RAM
128 MB DirectX® 8.0 compatible card / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 5700 / ATI Radeon® 9600
DirectX® 9.0 compatible sound card 

so....it wont run
just upgrade ur gfx card inorder to play this game


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah! it will but sluggish. Bringing the system down, making it go down to its knees. Better get a gfx.


----------



## hahahari (Jul 5, 2007)

so what abt

Company of Heroes?

I know no support for the MX series but will it run bcs I have seen some games which actally dont support but run


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2007)

^^CoH requires a pixel shader 1.1 compatible card...it WONT run on Geforce MX...



> 1.1 SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> 
> MINIMUM
> 
> ...


----------



## hahahari (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok thnx a lot


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 6, 2007)

hey Company of heroes runs well in my PC........i  got NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series.......so enjoy : )


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2007)

suggest some games for my lappy, any something like max payne or GTA series 
	
	



```
Intel core 2 dou T5300
2Gb ddr2 667
windows vista
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset FamilyManufacturer  Intel Corporation  
Video Card Chip Type  Intel(R) GMA 950  
Video Card Memory  224.00 MB
```


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ hitman 1,2, halo, mafia, painkiller wit 3da,


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

Please guys tell me, my nephew is a big FAN of NFS, we bought him, NFS UG2 and Most Wanted, Carbon is in line as not availble in Kolkata store... some problem with their CopyRights ...

Tell me few games like NFS, where one can drive Hell !!! without damenging the car  see I downloaded him the game called Colin McRae Rally 2005 from IndiaGames.com but Cars getting messed up 

anyway pls recomend some... he would play in x1600 Pro 256MB ... 

I am pretty dumb when comes to gaming


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> anyway pls recomend some... he would play in x1600 Pro 256MB ...


Toca Race Driver 3
Test Drive Unlimited
Track Mania United
Half Life 2, Episode 1
Far Cry
Hitman Blood Money
Fear
GTA San Andreas


----------



## chicha (Jul 12, 2007)

my pc spics....


AMD AM2 3600+ ATHLON.
DDR2 1 GB 2*512 @ 533.
Geforce 6200 256MB.


will i be able to play god of war one and two?
what kind of game is that?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2007)

^God of War is an action-adventure game and it is made only for Playstation 2.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 12, 2007)

^ is it a good game?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't played it yet but i heard it is the best console game.


----------



## Who (Jul 13, 2007)

put simply if you have a PS 2 , & you haven't played God of War 1 & 2 , then you have waste your money on PS 2 ( Trust me both games are that good).


----------



## chicha (Jul 26, 2007)

my specs.....
AMD AM2 Athlon 3600+
2*512 DDR 2 @ 533
Geforce 6200 @ 256...


can i play RainBow Six vages......


----------



## Stalker (Jul 26, 2007)

maybe...........but with heavy lag


----------



## Chirag (Jul 26, 2007)

^^
Yea it lags badly. I got 1 gb ram, 6600gt 256 mb, 3200+ still lags badly.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2007)

Configuration:
P4 2.0 GHz
768 Mb of Ram(64 MB shared by GFX)
Via Unichrome Pro IGP onboard

Which games can it run?
I have played GTA-vice city,San andreas,NFS U1.
Will nfs underground 2 & most wanted work.
Plz tell me other games which will work.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 27, 2007)

^

Yeah u can run NFSU2 and NFSMW.


Other games that u can play on ur config:

Max Payne 1 & 2
Hitman 1,2 & 3
Cricket 2002,2004,2005 & 2007
Serious First & Second Encounter
Call of Duty 1


----------



## comrade (Aug 1, 2007)

any one got a clue to run nfs high stakes on vista 64?


----------



## DDIF (Aug 5, 2007)

I have this configuration:
*AMD Sempron 2800+ (~1.60 GHz)
768 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM
VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP Onboard GFX (64 MB)*
These Configs meet Reccomended System Requirements for playing "The Plan" but it sucks on Splash Screen.
Tell me Some more games like Hitman Contracts, Max Payne II and Splinter Cell I.
I'm Attaching my *DxDiag* File for more info to You!


----------



## floyd80 (Aug 5, 2007)

Please help me out!!
My specs are Q6600 + 2 gb ram + win XP  but a shitty graphic card 8500gt planning to upgrade soon

Can I play these games

NFS carbon
Splinter cell chaos theory
Virtua Tennis 3
Also please suggest what other FPS or racing games I games I can play.
Thanks in advance appreciate all the help.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 5, 2007)

floyd80 said:
			
		

> Please help me out!!
> My specs are Q6600 + 2 gb ram + win XP  but a shitty graphic card 8500gt planning to upgrade soon
> 
> Can I play these games
> ...



Yes you can play these games. And you can easily play most games available today.


----------



## floyd80 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot appreciate it


----------



## New_Gamer (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a new gamer and would appreciate if you can give me some pointers on what other games I could play on my current system. I have already played some games without any problems what so ever. And they are: Return To Castle Wolfenstein, MOHAA, Max Payne. I play only Action/FPS Games. Thanks in advance

OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
RAM: 512MB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
DirectX: 8.1


----------



## REY619 (Aug 5, 2007)

My system config is : - 
Intel 82845, P4 1.6ghz processor, 256MB RAM, with DX9.0c and SiS 300/305 32MB graphics card.. 
Is counter Strike 1.6 supposed to work on it??
Thanx..


----------



## Stalker (Aug 5, 2007)

@REY619
ofcourse.... 

@New_Gamer

DX 8.1??? install 9.0c

I had that card few years back.........
try
UT2003(gfx might be bad though) , Quake 3, Unreal tournament, Freedom Fighters, Hitman: Silent assasin, MOHAA : Spearhead & breakthrough, PRoject IGI.....not sure whether IGI 2 will work, Half-life, Half-life 2(YES! It works...........at very low fps though),Delta Force:Black Hawk Down, etc etc...........


----------



## jigu (Aug 6, 2007)

HELLO NEW GAMER, 

  YOU NEED TO INSTALL DIRECTX9c.

  YOU NEED TO BUY NEW GRAFIC CARD IF U WANT SOME NEW GAME.

  BUT NOW U CAN PLAY  NFSU2, SPIDERMAN 1, TOMB RAIDER CHRONICLE,1,2
  & LATEST TOMB RAIDER ANNIVERSARY.   NEWLY RELEASED PIRATES OF THE CARRA. AT WORLD'S END.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 6, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> @REY619
> ofcourse....


Thanx! I tried to run CS 1.6 and its working... 
But there is one problem, The menu options are not visible... They are either incomplete or completely blank and i am unable to understand which option should be used for what... See the screenshots you might be able to understand....

*img154.imageshack.us/img154/3739/cs1kg0.th.jpg

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/3151/cs2ff3.th.jpg

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/3006/cs3gp9.th.jpg

Everything is blank or incomplete.. What could be the problem and how can i solve this please.
Thanx...


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi!! rey619 may be this game need a little higher system config............better upgrade it.....


----------



## REY619 (Aug 6, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> Hi!! rey619 may be this game need a little higher system config............better upgrade it.....



I found the solution, in the games video options, i changed the display mode from OpenGL to software and everything is visible and game is running superfast...


----------



## New_Gamer (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi again,

Thanks to you Stalker and Jigu for taking your time to post some of the selected games for my system. I have bought Delta Force: Black Hawk Down, but unfortunately it couldn't work on my system. I did play it on my laptop, though. Anyways, you both recommended to get DirectX 9.0. Is there any way I can buy it in a retail store and install it. The reason I'm asking is because I have a modem 56K and downloading it would take forever. And as for buying a better graphics card, I wouldn't know where to begin opening my system. Thanks again.


----------



## DDIF (Aug 7, 2007)

How much will a 128MB AGP GFX Card cost?
It should support pixel shader and open GL drivers and must be DX9.0c compatible.
Coz my current config
_"AMD Sempron 2800+ (~1.60 GHz)
768 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM
VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP Onboard GFX (64 MB)"_
do not allow me to play any good game!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 8, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> How much will a 128MB AGP GFX Card cost?
> It should support pixel shader and open GL drivers and must be DX9.0c compatible.
> Coz my current config
> _"AMD Sempron 2800+ (~1.60 GHz)
> ...



ATI provide good AGP cards...and if u r NVIDIA fan than u can go for any model....depends on ur budget...


----------



## DDIF (Aug 8, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> ATI provide good AGP cards...and if u r NVIDIA fan than u can go for any model....depends on ur budget...


I don't know much about GFX Cards. I like games but i'm not a hardcore gamer. So could you please suggest me a card as follow:

128 MB Video Memory
DirectX 9.0c Compatible
Should Support OpenGL Drivers
Should Support Pixel Shader 1.1 or More
DirectDraw, D3d

Tell me how much will it cost for both ATI and nVidia?
From where i can order it?
Remember i have an old MOBO MSI/VIA K8MM-V 7142


----------



## chicha (Aug 9, 2007)

most importantly you should check if your mobo supporsts AGP 8x or 4x.
if it is very old it could be 4x if it is relatively new then it wil support 8x.
the next is you should make sure that you do not bottle neck the pc. make sure you have enough RAM and enough juice on your processor, only then you can look at a graphics card.

i think nVidia card is good. the low end ones are better than the low end ATI cards.
that is what i have heard and seen in few cases.

this is my specs
AMD athlon 64 3600+
2*512 DDR2 @ 533
AGP 8x Geforce 6200 256 mb.


 i tried to play moha series and to my utter dissapointment it did not play.
when i open the game it hangs and i have to restart the pc.

what do i do?
this happens to only me. i never was able to play any of the  moha series, the old pc i had too did not play that game.plz help


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 9, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> most importantly you should check if your mobo supporsts AGP 8x or 4x.
> if it is very old it could be 4x if it is relatively new then it wil support 8x.
> the next is you should make sure that you do not bottle neck the pc. make sure you have enough RAM and enough juice on your processor, only then you can look at a graphics card.
> 
> ...


yaa i agree with u Chicha but 1 query i dont think ur mobo support AGP 8x  it should be PCI-e slot check tht and let me know coz i'm also usin' 6200TC PCi-E...........and till now i have no compliant except this card is getting old so i'm changing it 2 8600GT 256MB



			
				ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I don't know much about GFX Cards. I like games but i'm not a hardcore gamer. So could you please suggest me a card as follow:
> 
> 128 MB Video Memory
> DirectX 9.0c Compatible
> ...



tell us about ur explansion slot whether its AP 8x or PCI-e 16x


----------



## chicha (Aug 10, 2007)

MSI K8MM-V (MS-7142-010) Socket 754 ATX Motherboard, Dual DDR400, AGP8X, SATA RAID, VGA & LAN, 6ch Audio 

MSI K8MM-V based on VIA K8M800-CE chipset supports Socket 754 AMD 64 / AMD Sempron CPU. VGA, LAN, maximum 2GB dual channel memory. MSI K8MM-V definitely a value gamer motherboard. MSI Part No: MS-7142-010. 

Features: 9.44 in.(L) x 7.68 in.(W); Micro- ATX, 2 DIMMs w/ DDR 400 upto 2 GB, 1 AGP 8X; 3 PCI; 8 USB, 6 Ch. Audio; 10/100 LAN; RAID; SATA; ATA133, S3 Graphics UniChrome 2D/3D Graphics with motion compensation assign upto 64MB of video Memory, Live Update; Fuzzy Logic; PC Alert. 

Specifications: CPU: Supports 64-bit AMD Athlon 64 processor (Socket 754), Supports 2800+, 3000+, 3200+, 3400+, 3700+, Supports Sempron 2600+, 2800+, 3000+, 3100+, 3300+. Chipset: VIA K8M800-CE Chipset: HyperTransport connection to AMD Next Generation of CPU, 8 or 16 bit control/ address. data transfer both directions, 800/600/400/200MHz "Double Data Rate" operation both direction, _AGP v3.0 compliant with 8X transfer mode, On-board Graphic shared up to 64MB. VIA VT8237R Chipset:_ Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode EIDE controller, Integrated dual channel native Serial ATA/RAID controller that will supply 150MB/s and support RAID 0, RAID 1, ACPI & PC2001 compliant enhanced power management, Supports 8 USB2.0 ports. (Rear x4/ Front x4). Main Memory: Supports two 184-pin DDR SDRAMs up to 2GB memory size, Supports


----------



## DDIF (Aug 12, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> yaa i agree with u Chicha but 1 query i dont think ur mobo support AGP 8x  it should be PCI-e slot check tht and let me know coz i'm also usin' 6200TC PCi-E...........and till now i have no compliant except this card is getting old so i'm changing it 2 8600GT 256MB
> 
> 
> 
> tell us about ur expansion slot whether its AP 8x or PCI-e 16x


It has 1 AGP 8x slot and 3 PCI slots.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> It has 1 AGP 8x slot and 3 PCI slots.



well if ur budget is 7k+ than u can go for 7600GT 256MB tell us if u want any more help.........


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 14, 2007)

suggest sum different kinda games for this config:

Vista Ultimate
2 gb ram ddr2 600megahz
160 hdd
Intel Xeon 3.0 ghz
512 mb ati readon


----------



## hahahari (Aug 14, 2007)

*gaminggang.com/forums/

this place has a feature with which U can chech if ur PC can handle a game.Its called

TEST UR RIG.!!1


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

you can test your RIG here too

www.systemrequirementslab.com


----------



## hahahari (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes true but U can make use of the feture on my forum.U get everything in one place now dont u?


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 17, 2007)

hey frndz bought STALKER yesterday and happy that its runnin' well on my PC........


----------



## New_Gamer (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks in advance. Can anyone else suggest what other games I can play on my system? I am considering (but not completely sure if they will work on my PC) buying: 
1. Enemy Engaged: RAH-66 Comanche vs. Ka52 Hokum
2. No One Lives Forever
3. Aliens versus Predator 2
4. Crimson Skies
5. Ground Control
6. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon (list whichever series I can run on my PC)

My System Specs:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
RAM: 512MB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
DirectX: 8.1


----------



## REY619 (Aug 20, 2007)

CAn someone tell me if SWAT4:Gold Edition work on this config: -
XP SP2, P4 1.6GHz, 256MB RAM, SiS 300/305 32MB Graphics card and DirectX 9.0c??
Please.. thanx...


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 20, 2007)

New_Gamer said:
			
		

> Thanks in advance. Can anyone else suggest what other games I can play on my system? I am considering (but not completely sure if they will work on my PC) buying:
> 1. Enemy Engaged: RAH-66 Comanche vs. Ka52 Hokum
> 2. No One Lives Forever
> 3. Aliens versus Predator 2
> ...



I don't think Ghost Recon will run on your PC coz on 512MB RAM it will cry & BTW dx8.1 people here are disscusing bout Dx10.1 so better upgrade it to dx9.0 for gud gaming.........sorry can't help more..................wait for other to reply ur query........


----------



## DDIF (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay thanks all.
Hey Chicha you have complete info on my mobo, so can you please tell me that will POP :Two Thrones work on it?
What about Hitman Blood Money and Tomb Raider Aniversary?

One of my friend has an extra 128MB XFX 6200A AGP8x Mem 533Mhz GFX Card.
He is ready to sell it for Rs. 3000, But i don't know whether it will support:
HW T&L
Pixel Shader 1.1
Vertex Shader 1.1
DX9.0c
*Can you post the specs about this card?*


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Okay thanks all.
> Hey Chicha you have complete info on my mobo, so can you please tell me that will POP :Two Thrones work on it?
> What about Hitman Blood Money and Tomb Raider Aniversary?
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me he's selling the card to u for Rs3000 cause u can get a 7300 for just a bit more which will perform better.The specs of this card are as follows
Shader Model-3.0(Both Pixel and vertex)
DirectX 9.0c compliant
Supports Hardware transformation and lightning.
This card costs less than Rs1900.
U can look for choto_cheeta review of 8400GS which will perform better and will come under ur budget-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## DDIF (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me he's selling the card to u for Rs3000 cause u can get a 7300 for just a bit more which will perform better.The specs of this card are as follows
> Shader Model-3.0(Both Pixel and vertex)
> DirectX 9.0c compliant
> Supports Hardware transformation and lightning.
> ...


I checked that, its a coll option but that card which Choto Cheeta tested is PCI-E compatible and i only have PCI and AGP 8x slots.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I checked that, its a coll option but that card which Choto Cheeta tested is PCI-E compatible and i only have PCI and AGP 8x slots.


U can get 6200 256Mb AGP or the 7300GS 128Mb AGP version.These cards will not only come under ur Budget.


----------



## milan (Aug 22, 2007)

hi 
i purchased my pc in 2005.It's configuration is follows

pentium 4 2.4 GHz
1 GB ram
82845 mercury prescott motherboard with 8x onboard agp
Seagate baraacuda 80 GB harddisk

the problem is that recently i purchased the pc game spiderman 2 the movie version  and i was unable to play the game.I get some error msg saying no graphics card dectected.So for this will i have to buy a graphics card.If yes my budget is around 2500 .plz suggest me the recent graphics card wihin my budget basically the low end graphics card.And to that using the same i can be able to play doom 3,just cause,miami vice,punisher,hitman blood money,prince of persia (series),mafia 2 and almost all recent games.
plz suggest me....


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

milan said:
			
		

> hi
> i purchased my pc in 2005.It's configuration is follows
> 
> pentium 4 2.4 GHz
> ...


The games u have mentioned are not recent but old.I suggest u go for the Nvidia Geforce 6200 256Mb or Nvidia Geforce 7300GS 128 Mb both from XFX.Both come in AGP versions.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 22, 2007)

milan said:
			
		

> hi
> i purchased my pc in 2005.It's configuration is follows
> 
> pentium 4 2.4 GHz
> ...



u can go for nVidia 6200 or better increase ur budget and go for Nvidia 7300 better than 6200........


----------



## DDIF (Aug 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> U can get 6200 256Mb AGP or the 7300GS 128Mb AGP version.These cards will not only come under ur Budget.


Hey bro can you please post their details?


----------



## milan (Aug 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The games u have mentioned are not recent but old.I suggest u go for the Nvidia Geforce 6200 256Mb or Nvidia Geforce 7300GS 128 Mb both from XFX.Both come in AGP versions.



using Nvidia Geforce 6200 256 mb card can i be able to play all recent games too like spiderman 3 pc game and ultimate spiderman ,superman,batman,john woo much awaited game stranglehold etc....



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The games u have mentioned are not recent but old.I suggest u go for the Nvidia Geforce 6200 256Mb or Nvidia Geforce 7300GS 128 Mb both from XFX.Both come in AGP versions.




using Nvidia Geforce 6200 256 mb card can i be able to play all recent games too like spiderman 3 pc game and ultimate spiderman ,superman,batman,john woo much awaited game stranglehold etc....


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

milan said:
			
		

> using Nvidia Geforce 6200 256 mb card can i be able to play all recent games too like spiderman 3 pc game and ultimate spiderman ,superman,batman,john woo much awaited game stranglehold etc....


They will run very slow.I mean very slow.



			
				ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Hey bro can you please post their details?


Shader Model 3.0,DirectX 9.0c,hardware transformation and lightning and available in AGP Flavour.

Check prices here-
*www.deltapage.com/graphic.htm


----------



## gurujee (Sep 2, 2007)

Am i able to run GTA:San Andreas on this config.

1.1ghz
20gb(4.87gb * 4 partition)
256mb ram
intel onboard 32mb graphics
dvd rom


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

gurujee said:
			
		

> Am i able to run GTA:San Andreas on this config.
> 
> 1.1ghz
> 20gb(4.87gb * 4 partition)
> ...


From ur config it seems u have a very old mobo for GTA-SA u'll need better mobo chipset like intel 915.So u cannot run this game.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 2, 2007)

gurujee said:
			
		

> Am i able to run GTA:San Andreas on this config.
> 
> 1.1ghz
> 20gb(4.87gb * 4 partition)
> ...



SA runs OK on 845 / 865 (if thats ur Mobo).
btw, if i remember correctly, GTA:SA takes abt 4.3+ GB space, u r going to have to merge two of ur partitions.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 2, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> SA runs OK on 845 / 865 (if thats ur Mobo).
> btw, if i remember correctly, GTA:SA takes abt 4.3+ GB space, u r going to have to merge two of ur partitions.


thanks for the info...
btw, my partition is of 4.87gb, isn't sufficient to run the game without merging.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2007)

What Games Can I Play On This Config :-

C2d E4300
Intel D946gzis ( 256 Mb V Ram )
1 Gb Ddr2 Ram

I LIKE Sports,missions,racing Games


----------



## REY619 (Sep 6, 2007)

Can MAfia run on this cOnfig.......??
P4 1.6Ghz, XP SP2, 256MB RAM, 32MB VRAM, Intel i845 mainboard...??
Thanx.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> SA runs OK on 845 / 865 (if thats ur Mobo).
> btw, if i remember correctly, GTA:SA takes abt 4.3+ GB space, u r going to have to merge two of ur partitions.


GTA SA requires atleast PS 1.1
845 and 865 don't have any.



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> Can MAfia run on this cOnfig.......??
> P4 1.6Ghz, XP SP2, 256MB RAM, 32MB VRAM, Intel i845 mainboard...??
> Thanx.


U should atleast go for 512 MB if u wish to run mafia as it consumes a lot of ram due to its large environment.I once ran mafia on such config,yes with 256MB ram.


----------



## fallin_a (Sep 6, 2007)

pIV 2.4 ghz
865gbf
1gb ddr
(no graphix card)

is it possible to play half life 2 n doom 2/3 in dis config...

plz tel me games of combat/shootin sort compatible wit abov config. intrstd in fast ones, but hate max payne, hitman typezzz... i prefer somethin of de sort of freedom fighters or around it... im jus enterin into gamin world, so #$#$#@

plz suggest...


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Again, 

I am thinking to buy *Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix*. Will this game run smoothly on my system? 

 My System Specs:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
RAM: 512MB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
DirectX: 8.1


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2007)

New_Gamer said:
			
		

> Hi Again,
> 
> I am thinking to buy *Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix*. Will this game run smoothly on my system?
> 
> ...


 
well, i've played SOF2 with that same card, almost same proccy(P4 1.6) & 384 mb RAM..........@ medium settings......quite smooth.
But the game is one of the longest i've played....2 CDs but *51 Levels*!!!



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> GTA SA requires atleast PS 1.1
> 845 and 865 don't have any.


Are u sure?? i remember my friend playing it on his 845...  & some others playing it on 865...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

I want to run few games like:

NFS UG 2
GTA SA 
NFS MW 

The Configuration is:

AMD Sempron 2800+ 1.6 GHz, 256 KB L2 Cache
512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM
OnBoard Graphics with 64 MB (Via)

I Dont want any eye candy, i want them to rum smooth.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 15, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Are u sure?? i remember my friend playing it on his 845...  & some others playing it on 865...


Minimum requirement for GTA SA is Geforce 3 which has pixel shader 1.1 as standard.

My internet connection is having a lot of problems.Is always down during eves and mornings.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

@gigacore
NFS UG 2-definitely
GTA SA -I don't think so.
NFS MW-no(seems like you are outta luck MW is such a cool game)


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 15, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> well, i've played SOF2 with that same card, almost same proccy(P4 1.6) & 384 mb RAM..........@ medium settings......quite smooth.
> But the game is one of the longest i've played....2 CDs but *51 Levels*!!!




Hi Stalker,

It's hard to find someone who has/had the same old card. Would it be too much to ask if you could post a list of the FPS/Action Games you played on your system with TNT2 card. I mean only the old classics games. Thanks in advance. 

Reminder:
I've already played: Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Medal of Honor Allied Assault, Max Payne, IL2 Sturmovik.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 17, 2007)

New_Gamer said:
			
		

> Hi Stalker,
> 
> It's hard to find someone who has/had the same old card. Would it be too much to ask if you could post a list of the FPS/Action Games you played on your system with TNT2 card. I mean only the old classics games. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


 
*1. Max Payne 2* @ low....YES! it works......i had completed that game using the TNT2 
*2. MOHAA : Breakthrough* (3rd expansion to MOHAA) ...worked smoothly, never tried *Spearhead*(2nd Expansion), but i guess it should work smoothly
*3. Delta Force : Black Hawk Down* @ low
*4. Unreal Tournament* ......UT2003 looks faded.
*5. Quake 3 Arena / Team Arena*
*6. Warcraft 3 & Frozen Throne* (strategy)
*7. Commanche 4*
*8. NFS 6 : Hot pursuit 2*
*9. Half-Life 2* @ minimum.....5-20 fps normally, so i expect EP1 also to work.
*10. Freedom Fighters*
*11. Deus Ex*
*12. Hitman : Silent Assassin* 
*13. Project IGI : i'm going in*
*14. Rainbow Six 3 : Raven shield *(Not sure, but mostly i think i've played it on the TNT2) // But Rainbow Six 1,2 work fine..
*15. Ghost Recon *(The first one)
*16. GTA : Vice City*
*17. LOTR: Fellowship of the ring *(Not sure)
*18. Rise of Nations*
*19. Spiderman 2*

will add more if i remember ...


----------



## omdhar (Sep 17, 2007)

I have my system based on 
C2D E4300, 
ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, 
Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 
400 W Powersafe SMPS. 

        I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. 

Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 17, 2007)

omdhar said:
			
		

> I have my system based on
> C2D E4300,
> ASUS P5B-MX/wifi,
> Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667,
> ...



You can start with NFS series,Farcry,POP Series


----------



## bikdel (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys can u tell me one thing......

I had this configuration

Intel Celeron D 2.26 ghz
512 MB DDR 400 mhz
80 Gb Seagate Barracuda Sata HardDisk
INtel D865GVHZ motherboard

One of my friends Had an ECS P4m800m MOBO And 128 Mb/128 Bit Geforce Fx 5200
He offered to exchange my intel mobo for the above mobo and agp card both ause he had a typical fascination for intel brand name... hehe

his board n agp card are in perfect working condition and i have overclocked the card to 350 mhz core, 1050 mhz memory...

Now what i wanna know is that was my earlier integrated grafix better than this card ??? i dont think so but considereing the fact that u guys mention so many games that work woth those onboard grafix but none with my geforce FX 5200...

so i think that i did not do much good exchanging it...

or have i misunderstood?

can u guys please mention some titles that work at bearable frame rates with my card.... i wont waste money on something that doesnt work on mine...

Also can u give me a link to the specifications of intel onboard grafix core speed ,etc..... so that i can compare my earlier IGP with the AGP


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 17, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> *1. Max Payne 2* @ low....YES! it works......i had completed that game using the TNT2
> *2. MOHAA : Breakthrough* (3rd expansion to MOHAA) ...worked smoothly, never tried *Spearhead*(2nd Expansion), but i guess it should work smoothly
> *3. Delta Force : Black Hawk Down* @ low
> *4. Unreal Tournament* ......UT2003 looks faded.
> ...



Thank you so much for the time you have taken to make that list. I should remind you for about couple of games you listed. Max Payne 2 requires DirectX 9.0 even for Minimum Requirements (which I don't have). And, GTA: Vice City (Same Thing). As for Half Life 2, you mentioned to play it at minimum of 5-20 fps. How do you set your system for that?

Again, Thank you!

 My System Specs:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
RAM: 512MB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
DirectX: 8.1


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 18, 2007)

Can I Play This Games :-

Nfs Carbon
Gta Sa
Madden 08
Spiderman 3

Can Any 1 Recommend Good Action Game 

SYSTEM Specs :-

Core2duo E4300
1 Gb Ddr2 Ram
Intel Org 946gzis 
On Board 256 Mb Vram


----------



## Stalker (Sep 18, 2007)

New_Gamer said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the time you have taken to make that list. I should remind you for about couple of games you listed. Max Payne 2 requires DirectX 9.0 even for Minimum Requirements (which I don't have). And, GTA: Vice City (Same Thing).



well, install DirectX 9.0c. I had done the same when using the TNT2.



			
				New_Gamer said:
			
		

> As for Half Life 2, you mentioned to play it at* minimum of 5-20 fps*. How do you set your system for that?



well i said
"*Half-Life 2* @ minimum.....5-20 fps normally"

I meant i played HL2 at *minimum* detail at abt 5-20 fps (poor performance especially outdoors), but remember i played HL2 with *256 MB 133Mhz SDRAM*, so in your case there will definitely be a performance boost.

@bikdel

FX 5200 is wayyyyyy better than the crappy 865 integrated gfx


----------



## bikdel (Sep 18, 2007)

guys can you give me a link to the list of all games playable on GEFORCE FX 5200?? plz im dyin to buy games but not sure which will work


----------



## Stalker (Sep 18, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> guys can you give me a link to the list of all games playable on GEFORCE FX 5200?? plz im dyin to buy games but not sure which will work



I also happened to have a FX5200 on my other system
which genre are u interested in?? (racing / fps / sports etc..)

1. Half-life 2 & EP1
2. Quake 4 & Doom 3 
3. NFS:MW & NFS:C(shader detail at low, no motion blur in Carbon)
4. Call of Duty 2
5. F.E.A.R. (Make sure u turn the 'DX8 Shaders' option on)
6. Splinter Cell:Chaos Theory (dont try Double Agent though) 
7. FarCry
8. Halo 
..................................etc ....


----------



## bikdel (Sep 18, 2007)

thanx.... im intrested in FPS like quake, n doom..... n happy that quake 4 n doom 3 work......

do these games work at a minimum of 800*600 resolution?..
besides i have overclocked my card to 350 mhz from 250mhz.....


i liked the F.E.A.R trailer too but dint know that it would work.....


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 18, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> well, install DirectX 9.0c. I had done the same when using the TNT2.



Hi Stalker,

Is there any way I could install DirectX 9.0b from other game to my system and still use it for other games, even after uninstalling that same game that DirectX 9.0b came from, for my system. Will it work by any chance? Or is it that it's ONLY included to play that same game DirectX 9.0b came with? The reason I'm asking is because I have a Modem 56K and downloading it from the Microsoft would take forever. Thanks for any comments 

 My System Specs:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
RAM: 512MB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
DirectX: 8.1


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 19, 2007)

dude if you installed some dx version while installing some game then it remains in your system even if you uninstall the game.And if you can't download DX then purchase magazines like digit they usually provide latest directx updates.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2007)

Can I Play This Games :-

Nfs Carbon
Gta Sa
Madden 08
Spiderman 3

Can Any 1 Recommend Good Action Game 

SYSTEM Specs :-

Core2duo E4300
1 Gb Ddr2 Ram
Intel Org 946gzis 
On Board 256 Mb Vram


----------



## bikdel (Sep 19, 2007)

@ clmlbx.... yeah u can but NFS C wont have any of it's visual appeal and Madden 08 works like hell......

Or action... id recommend Far Cry and DOOM 3 for you


@ New Gamer....

man just install direct x 9.0c... u can download it 4 free from microsofts website....... man u need that DX to run all games at least 3 years old...


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 27, 2007)

I just bought the new game Hitman 2: Silent Assassin. While installing the game on my system, the following error occurred. "An I/O error occurred while installing a file. This is normally caused by bad installation media or a corrupt installation file." If you have any suggestions what so ever, please help. Thanks!

 My System Specs:
 OS: Windows XP
 Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
 RAM: 380MB
 Hard Drive: 80GB
 Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
 DirectX: 8.1


----------



## New_Gamer (Sep 28, 2007)

New_Gamer said:
			
		

> I just bought the new game Hitman 2: Silent Assassin. While installing the game on my system, the following error occurred. "An I/O error occurred while installing a file. This is normally caused by bad installation media or a corrupt installation file." If you have any suggestions what so ever, please help. Thanks!



You don't have to answer to the above question. I finally installed the game after many attempts.

I have another matter to discuss about "Hitman 2: Silent Assassin" After playing a H2SA movie and setting the configs. to even the lowest, the game still cannot load. It comes to the same point of a load (about 80%) and crashes to the desktop. What are my options to solve this matter? Please help. Thanks in advance.

 My System Specs:
 OS: Windows XP
 Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
 RAM: 380MB
 Hard Drive: 80GB
 Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
 DirectX: 8.1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

will bioshock and manhunt 2 run on my pc?

@new gamer.
if the game is pirated then surely it is the game which is faulty.
if its genuine,try formatting ur OS.
i have no other suggs.
but if u own a pirated one,i sugest u ki genuine le hi lo.
and why silent assasin.buy contracts.
as blod money will not run on ur PC,get hitman contracts.
and the second prob might be the direct X.
try updating to 9.0c from the MS site.

@clmlbx u can play carbon,SA,
forget about Spiderman 3.
BTW its a gud game.
dunno much abt maden 08.
buy a graphix card and SM3 will run on ur pc.
gud action game for ur pc wud be serious sam 2,call of duty 2,farcry,X men legends 2 (a bit of RPG),Halo,battlefield 2,driver 3,Mafia etc.

can ne body suggest me gud noo games.
any genre except adult games.
16+ games and 18+ games from action only.


----------



## Who (Sep 29, 2007)

bioshock will run like malai  i played it with max settings on 1024 x 768 the gameplay was very smooth. haven't played manhunt 2 so can't tell about it but it should run fine.


 also for good games, system shock 2 , splinter cell 3, mafia, F.E.A.R, doom 3, chronicals of riddick : escape from the buthers bay , pick one all of them are very good games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks dude smit.
what abt Tiger woods 08?
and obscure 2?


----------



## New_Gamer (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
I might be in a wrong forum to ask this kind of a question, but I wouldn't know the first thing where to go to ask it anyway. So, I'm gonna post it here just in case. In the last few days I went through a hell with my machine reformatting, reinstalling, configuring, etc.  the game won't play because of an error. I reinstalled Return to Castle Wolfenstein and happened to discover a problem with the game. The error that shows is with OpenGL. "GLW_StartOpenGL - could not load OpenGL subsystem." Before reformatting, I had[FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]played RTCW with no problems what so ever. Now, when I reinstalled it, this error comes up on the screen "GLW_StartOpenGL - could not load OpenGL subsystem" What is the problem and how can I solve it? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks

P.S. I reinstalled Max Payne, it works just fine.

 My System Specs:
 OS: Windows XP
 Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
 RAM: 376MB
 Hard Drive: 80GB
 Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
 DirectX: 8.1


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 8, 2007)

Will this rig be able to play games like crysis, GRAW 2, DIRT?

OS: Windows XP
Processor: Pentium 4, 3.0GHz
RAM: 1.5 GB
Hard Drive: 80GB
Graphics Card: XFX GeForce 8600 GT


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

Dirt-yes
graw2-yes
crysis-not sure.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

Crysis - Yes


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok kinda embarrased ( have a vanilla PC)

AMD 4400+
Asus M2A- VM ( with on board radeon x1250)
1gb x 2 
19 inch widescreen

Can i play FIFA 08 ( presumably with everything turned off ) ? 
i wanna play at 1280 x 1024  !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 12, 2007)

@avikchaks
most probably yes, coz it[X1250] handles Fifa 07 with ease at even higher setings.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 13, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> Can i play FIFA 08 ( presumably with everything turned off ) ?
> i wanna play at 1280 x 1024  !



Yes! my friend plays FIFa08 on a ATi x200


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

will crysis work on my PC?
2 GB ram and 8600 GTS.
dual core 3.6 Ghz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^hmm..only processor is a bottleneck.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 13, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> will crysis work on my PC?
> 2 GB ram and 8600 GTS.
> dual core 3.6 Ghz



ofcourse


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 13, 2007)

Age of EMpires III Asian Dynasty

GeForce FX 5200 256 MB

512 MB Ram

AMD Sempron 2500

Will it run with eye candy turned on?


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanx guysfor the replies

will get FIFA 08 in a couple of days . Got one more to ask 


AMD 4400+
Asus M2A- VM ( with on board radeon x1250)
1gb x 2 667
19 inch widescreen


Will AOE -3 run on this piece of crap


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 18, 2007)

@ Avik. Offcourse it will.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 20, 2007)

Indigo Prophecy
Call of Duty 2
Prince of Persia [all]

My system:
2.4 Ghz Celeron
1 Gb DDR 400 RAM
64 Mb Intel 845G

Don't mind playing at low settings.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 21, 2007)

guys wanted to ask one thing...

Will FiFA 2008 run @ 1024x768 on the below config???

Intel Celeron D 2.4 Ghz
1 GB DDR 400
Geforce FX 5200 128 MB


----------



## spikygv (Oct 21, 2007)

yup . ur sig is pretty good , hehe.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^ talkin to me.. eh?

and i wanna know wether my system can run Bioshock...

Imready to use anything, lowest settings, 3d analyser to emulate sm 3.0, etc...

i just want it to giv ~15 fps @ lowest!!

Intel Celeron D 2.4 Ghz
1 GB DDR 400
Geforce FX 5200 128 MB

any way to make it work.. ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

there is one way.
Buy a new gfx card.maybe 7900 or 8 series.
mann u expect bioshock to run on 5200?it is too old a card to run bioshock.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

@bikdel : play games like max payne,delta foce like me.poor me.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 21, 2007)

okay man i new that people will recommend such things, but this thread is to know whatever ur PC can run or cannot run... there are other threads to talk about upgrades dude...

Also tell me a way to use 7900 or 8 series in 
AGP 8x...lolz...hehe

@The Devil Himself

ohh poor me.. so i got companions....

anyways can you tell me ur rig?? you must be having a better card then my 
FX 5200 TE..(TE for Tortoise Edition)... lolz


----------



## Stalker (Oct 21, 2007)

@bikdel

there is a third-party patch to make bioshock run on SM2 cards (such as FX5200) ....google it..


----------



## bikdel (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks man.... knew there was a way out....

but sm 2.0 wont do alli guess, on my card, frames are sure to lag...

lemme see what i can do...

@ STALKER

is providing link to patches illegel... no no i dont want you to put it here but i have seen that no body actually puts links to patches on the forum...

(SORRY mods, havnt read the rules properly!!!)


----------



## Anindya (Oct 27, 2007)

Just now i installed Command and Conquer General but when i am starting the game it is hanging! Whats the problem. It shows everything is alright. The system config is E6420, Asus p5bvm,160gb HDD, 1gb Ram @ 667mhz, xp-sp2. Thank U.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^it should work.It runs perfectly on my system.
Do you have original copy of the game?(its one of the games I have an original copy of)
BTW excellent game.


----------



## Anindya (Oct 27, 2007)

no buddy not original one

Its working!!


----------



## littlegoku (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is my PC's config:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
1 GB Zion memory,
Asus EN8600GT 512 MB.

Will Crysis work on my PC?Actually I didnt got vista.So no dx10.I played Lost Planet in 800*600 with all effects ON/High without any problems.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 30, 2007)

Plz suggest me some of the newest games that can b run in my pc configuration of

AMD athlon XP 2400+
1GB Ram
Geforce FX 5200


----------



## shuvro_basu (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

My PC config is as under:
C2D @ 2,66 Ghz
512 MB DDR2 @ 667 Mhz
160 SATA
FX5200 with 256 MB VRAM (AGP)

I know that I cannot play most DX10 games or some of the latest DX 9.0c games too.

I would like to know if I could play the demos of Crysis or BioShock at the least?

Also what would be a good combo (mobo+gfx) within 7-8K that I can get to increase the performance. I heard that nVidia has releaed 8800 GS on AGP? Anyone know / heard about it? Performance, price?

Thanx in advance.....


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 30, 2007)

Plz suggest me some of the newest games that can b run in my pc configuration of

AMD athlon XP 2400+
1GB Ram
Geforce FX 5200


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi guyz. Just want to make sure will these games run on my system or not :

Medal Of Honour Airbourne
HL2 Episode 2 ( Episode 1 runs in 1440 * 900 with everything max.)
Assasin's Creed
Crysis ( I really doubt )
Call Of Duty
Jericho
Gears Of War

My system :

C2D E6400 @ 3 GHZ
2 GB Corsair Dominator PC 8500
XFX 7900 GT 256 MB

I want to make sure all the games shud run at 1440 * 900 with almost everything maxed out.

Wht upgrade is needed, if any?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

BULLZI lol you have a good card.

Medal Of Honour Airbourne - Yes @ max.
HL2 Episode 2 - Yes @ everything maximum
Assasin's Creed - Yes (System req. is not yet out though)
Crysis ( I really doubt ) - Yes @ medium settings & 1024x768 resolultion
Call Of Duty - Lol Yes 
Jericho -Yes 
Gears Of War - Yes


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 31, 2007)

wht is needed to make the resolution to 1440 * 900 with possibly everything maxed?

i am having doubt coz some games will be in DX 10.
By Call Of Duty I meant Call Of Duty 4, i played COD 2 previously .


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

Graphic Card


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 31, 2007)

which one to choose? i dont think i really need tht GTX, really waste of money for gaming at 1440 * 900.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 31, 2007)

Plz suggest me some of the newest games that can b run in my pc configuration of

AMD athlon XP 2400+
1GB Ram
Geforce FX 5200.
Plz tell me a website relating abt. this

.


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 31, 2007)

refer to systemrequirementlabs


----------



## Devrathnd (Nov 1, 2007)

Will this run GTA SA

AMD athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2.19 GHz
MSI k9ngm2
768 MB of ram
256 for video


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

yes i will


----------



## Devrathnd (Nov 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> yes i will


but it is giving this error

AppName: gta_sa.exe	 AppVer: 0.0.0.0	 ModName: gta_sa.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 000dd5a3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

cannot help.some other xperenced guyz mite help


----------



## bikdel (Nov 1, 2007)

@devrathnd

re-install it....

if its pirated then i think thats the problem......


----------



## hahahari (Nov 4, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> okay man i new that people will recommend such things, but this thread is to know whatever ur PC can run or cannot run... there are other threads to talk about upgrades dude...
> 
> Also tell me a way to use 7900 or 8 series in
> AGP 8x...lolz...hehe
> ...



you want company?How abt me with a blazing hot mx4000 

ok not anymore got a 8600GT


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2007)

i have the folloeing config
AMD athlon x2 4000+
1 GB ram 
160 GB hard disk drive
asus m2a vm 


plz name the games i can play
thank u


----------



## karankaranrai (Nov 14, 2007)

MY config-
intel core 2 duo e4400 2 ghz
mobo- intel d945gcnl
transcend 2 x 1 gb ddr2 mb ram
250 gb hdd
big geforce 8600 gt 512 mb ddr2 ram
viewsonic 19" wide screen lcd monitor
windows xp sp2
directx 9.0c

at what settings can i run-
medal of honor-airborne
crysis
UT3 (demo running at max at 1440x900)
bioshock(" same ")
assassin's creed nfs- pro street
orange box
gears of war


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

^^
Medal of honour @ high - medium in 1440x900
crysis @ medium in 1024 x 768, IMO set post process to low 
bioshock- high 
UT3 - same as demo
nfs pro street - high @ 1440x900
OB-yes, very well @ high and widescreen 
gears of war- i dunno


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Nov 24, 2007)

MY System config-
CPU- intel pentium D 3.6(4MB L2)
MB- intel Dg965RY
RAM- 1 ddr2 (667)
HDD- 160gb  hdd
GPU- Geforce 8600 gt 512 mb ddr2 ram
Monitor- viewsonic 17" (wide) 

at what settings can i run-

call of duty 4


----------



## hahahari (Nov 24, 2007)

Ashutosh Malik said:
			
		

> MY System config-
> CPU- intel pentium D 3.6(4MB L2)
> MB- intel Dg965RY
> RAM- 1 ddr2 (667)
> ...



the highest.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2007)

My config is 

AMD 3600+
Asus M2NPV VM with nVidia 6150
512 x 2 667 mhz(128 mb shared as VRAM)
160 GB Sata II 

can i run Crysis   
just playable fps ... dnt mind playing at 640 x 480 with everything low ...

 can it run crysis ??


----------



## Aone (Dec 5, 2007)

which gfx card is good enough to handle games like stalker,fifa08,pes08,elder scrolls oblivion..can anybody tell price of card and a good gamepad brand and price pls.. my current config is dualcore2.66ghz d101gcc wth atixpress200series chipset no gfx card only onboard..1.5gb ddr1ram333mhz 120gb hdd..will this config enough to run above mentioned games...


----------



## hahahari (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont think it will run Stalker but I suggest U go for a MID range card if you just want to run them like 8600GT [Its PCI 16 x] and if you want to go for ati I suppose its a bad idea since games run better on Nvidia cards 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 5, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> My config is
> 
> AMD 3600+
> Asus M2NPV VM with nVidia 6150
> ...


No, you need a better gfx card.


----------



## Aone (Dec 5, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> I dont think it will run Stalker but I suggest U go for a MID range card if you just want to run them like 8600GT [Its PCI 16 x] and if you want to go for ati I suppose its a bad idea since games run better on Nvidia cards
> 
> Hope it helps.


thx mate,gforce8600 is it around 6k Rs.does the soccer games require gamepads?i played fifa 07 till this day no problems but pes games and racing games runs swift with gamepads (i heard saying). can anybody tell...


----------



## hahahari (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont think pads give better speed but maybe better experience?? i think thats more likely.


----------



## chicha (Dec 8, 2007)

this is going to be my sys soon(1 week)
AMD Athlon X2 4400.
2*1 DDR2 @800
Asus M2N4-SLI
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3.

could i play games like
cod4
stalker
oblivian
hl2 ep2
fear
crysis
pro street
ut 07


and at what res?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^wow.oblivion+crysis at 1200ish resolutions at med. settings,all others at high settings.

BTW how much that 8600gt costs you?


----------



## chicha (Dec 8, 2007)

Upto Rs 6000 inclusive taxes.
SP road bangalore.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 8, 2007)

@harryneopotter
have heard that crysis can be launched on 6100 onboard gfx. But im not sure if ull get playable frames even at lowest res, ie 800*600 in Crysis.
U need to tweak nvidia driver setings for max performance, ie turn off every detail u see there.
And also turn every options off in Crysis except physics[depends on proccy, so can be set to high].
Also update forceware to 169 beta from nvidia site.

I have run crysis at low on X1250 onboard gfx @ 800*600.


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 9, 2007)

I tried running crysis on Pentium D 2.8ghz, 1GB DDR2 - 266Mhz, 7600GT. At low settings its smooth but not worth it. Farcry looks way better at very high settings and gives 100+ fps on this config. Thats why Australian IGN gave lower rating to the crysis and mentioned that other games look better and are smooth on mid configs.

How is Gothic 3 running on your systems?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

@adithyagenius
what? at low setings?
Ive finished Crysis on my 7600GT @ 1152*864 med~high smoothly and it lokks much much better than FarCry @ 1280*960 very high 4X AA.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi...may as well jump on the bandwagon:

ASUS G1S Laptop
Core Duo T7500 2.2 GHz
2 GB RAM 667 MHz
120 GB 5400 rpm SATA HDD
nVIDIA 8600m GT 256 MB GDDR3 gfx
8x DVDRW combo drive
15.4" screen at 1680x1050 resolution
integrated Wi-Fi, Bluetooth etc etc etc...

Soo..will this run the following games, and if yes, please specify settings (resolution, detail etc)

Crysis
Bioshock
Neverwinter Nights 2
Assassin's Creed (once it comes out for the PC)
Oblivion
Orange Box stuff
*PCSX2 based emulation of FFX, FFXII, Kingdom Hearts, Kingdom Hearts 2 etc*


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2007)

Bioshock works on my 8600 GT (PC NOT MOBILE) at highest res,details,settings,AA 
crysis : maybe @medium if it can run medium-high res in 7600gt !
yes, orange box @highest settings + res


----------



## New_Gamer (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,
After receiving an answer here that I can play this game on my system, I waited a long while searching where I could buy the game. The game I wanted to play is Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix. And finally today I received it in my mail. One concern though. I opened the box and discovered that the manual says Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix while the CDs are read Soldier of Fortune II: Gold Edition. Should I be concerned? Is this really the game that I needed to receive or was there a mix up with packaging? If anyone had played Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix, could you please let me know asap? Thanks in advance. 

 My System Specs:
 OS: Windows XP SP1
 Processor: Pentium 4, 1.8GHz
 RAM: 376MB
 Hard Drive: 80GB
 Graphics Card: 4x AGP 3D nVIDIA TNT2 M64, 32MB videoRAM
 DirectX: 8.1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 11, 2007)

Gold edition is the means some 'spcl editon' nd the Double Helix is the neme of the game.
There is no probs with da package.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi guyz,

I tried two games yesterday nite :
1) Jericho
2) Crysis

Jericho was quite smooth. The game autodetected everything max. out at res 1440*900. It was just like a piece of cake .

Crysis was not like that at all. The game autodetected settings at 1024*768 with every options medium on my 7900 GT 256 mb. Even the ultra high option was disabled by default.
I changed the res to 1440*900 and changed everything to high. The intro of the game only ran and just before the starting the game crashed and an error report came from explorer . 
Wht will be the ideal settings to play this game with as much eye candies on as possible? I really liked the action at the very beginning.
Do i need more ram/processor speed? [ mine e6400 @ 2.13 GHZ rite now with 2 GB ram). or simply a gpu will do?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ultra high settings are only available in DirectX 10 mode with a DirectX 10 capable graphics card in vista.
Don't even bother running this game on vista with very high cause u can hack the game files and enable XP very high.
For your config try setting everything to medium and shaders to high and see how the game runs.Alternately goto tweakguide and learn how to tweak crysis to the max for your 7900 GT.256MB is low for this game.This game even slows down the 8800Ultra at very high.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

I have:
core2duo 2.66ghz
asus en 8600 GT

please tell me
which game is better :
hitman : blood contacts
or timeshift ?


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 11, 2007)

thanx Harvik.
i ll try out tonite.
do u think i can play at 1440*900 resolution?

offtopic :
I liked the appearence of Jericho pretty much. Graphics is really good. Moreover, I like such games which has a team for u to lead and also u can select various characters as ur wish. U hv to do some planning as the leader regarding the situation.
Previously, I played Desert Storm, Hidden & Dangerous and I liked those games very much.
Hope, Jericho will not let my hopes go down.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 11, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I have:
> core2duo 2.66ghz
> asus en 8600 GT
> 
> ...



its hitman : blood money and hitman : contacts. personally, i don't like the hitman series. they're way too tough and are all about stealth. so i'd suggest timeshift


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 11, 2007)

I havent seen TIMESHIFT.
Bt I liked Hitman Bloodmoney very very much. U have to do a lot of brainwork to clear the levels. And as XBONEZ said, the game is 99% of stealth and rest action , really good graphics and everything is realistic. U really need to be a 'Silent Assassin' .


----------



## assasin (Dec 11, 2007)

can any1 tell me if Crysis will run on 6200 AGP ,512MB ram and P4 2.4GHz???


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^Yes it'll but i wonder how slowely 

BULLZI
You can try 1400*900 but you might consider turning volumetric effects off.It just makes the sky clear and reminds us of a clear day.
Alternately look for a tweak to enhance performance in DirectX 9 at 1400*900.
This resolution is pretty high for crysis.
My brother used to play at 1024*768 with 4x AA with a single 8800GTS 640MB now he plays at 1280*1024 with SLI.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 11, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^Yes it'll but i wonder how slowely
> 
> BULLZI
> You can try 1400*900 but you might consider turning volumetric effects off.It just makes the sky clear and reminds us of a clear day.
> ...


 
CRYSIS:

What about my config????? how wil the full version run on my poor config????? any patches or tips to improve performance?????


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^U have ATI Radeon X300 GFX onboard which has shader model 2.0 while crysis requires shader model 3.0.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 12, 2007)

harvik, 
poor performance in medium settings too at 1440*900 .
its playable but still some hick ups and seems that the game is running slow.
even at 1368*something(i dont remember the true value), the hickups can be seen.
settings - everything medium with shaders high.
i want smooth experience and thts why i stopped playing it.
waiting for new gfx card to play it decently .
by the way, ny new driver for 7 series cards to boost performance in gaming??

offtopic :
i still cant see my thread in the baazar section.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

BULLZI
Nvidia have stopped concentrating on the performance GF 7 as they are now more concentrating on GF 8 and after sometime will on GF 9.
Did you try changing the shader quality to medium.I told to keep the shaders at high because the change in Visual fidelity is high only when you change shaders.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 12, 2007)

I think its better to buy a console than to upgrade the pc every year.
get an xbox 360 or PS 3 

a pc gets outdated as soon as u purchases it


----------



## Yogesh Sarkar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a C2D E4500 2.2 ghz
2x1 GB DDR2 667 MHZ RAM 
Gigabyte GA-945GCMX-S2 mobo with onboard graphics. 

Any chance it would run Prostreet, halo 3 or cod 4?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 13, 2007)

Onboard graphics is bottleneck for you...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@Harvik780
hi buddy, Crysis needs only SM 2.0. Min req is ATI 9800 Pro with Sm 2.0.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

^^OH just forgot.Its because nvidia's SM 2.0 is not used by any games today because of its poor performance.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@Harvik780
i think the only nvidia Sm2.0 card is FX 5900.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

No the only nvidia card with Hardware SM 2.0 is FX5900.I had a GF 5200 and it supported software SM 2.0 processed via GPU.


----------



## Yogesh Sarkar (Dec 13, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Onboard graphics is bottleneck for you...



I know, but I am stuck with it for a while. Any idea it what all games I would be able to play with it?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 13, 2007)

Yogesh Sarkar said:
			
		

> I know, but I am stuck with it for a while. Any idea it what all games I would be able to play with it?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74976


----------



## Yogesh Sarkar (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks faraaz


----------



## jeffrain123 (Dec 15, 2007)

can i play nfs pro street on my rig?

CORE 2 DUO E6300 @ 1.86GHZ
2GB DDR2 @ 667MHZ
256MB ONBOARD GRAPHICS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2007)

^^
yes at low to med settings.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2007)

my sys specs are below : 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2.0Ghz
Asus A8N-VM Nforce 6100 mobo
Sapphire Radeon X1600PRO 256MB GDDR2 Gfx card
2 GB 400MHz Transcend RAM in dual-channel
250GB WD HDD (8mb cache) + 80GB Hitachi HDD

I consider the rig is pretty decent. i play games such as FEAR (all three) at medium to high settings and other games such as crysis, bioshock etc.
I played MostWanted at everything set to high and Carbon also with almost everything at high, both at 1024x768.
 However, to get playable framerate in Pro Street, i'm having to pull down the resolution to 800x600 and switch off most effects such as smoke, world lighting, car details etc..is Pro Street really so gfx intensive, or is it some other prob??


----------



## faraaz (Dec 15, 2007)

@xbonez: It's not graphics intensive...merely rushed.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 15, 2007)

@xbonez :
i can play pro street @ highest settings + resoulutions
that is coz u have DDR-2 GFX card. get a ddr-3 gfx card


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2007)

^^whats ur config?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 15, 2007)

@xbonez
try updating ur catalyst. Also turn AA nd AF to low or 2X. Its enuf

PS is not at all heavy considering games like Crysis n Bioshock. I played PS on ma rig @ max @1280*960 with 2X AA.
Crysis is at least 3X heavier than PS


----------



## DDIF (Dec 30, 2007)

I wanna play Crysis, Halo 2 and Call Of Duty 4.
Will my system Run these games even at LOW settings.


> Asus M2A-VM
> AMD Athlon X2 4000+(2.10GHz OC to 2.30GHz)
> 1 GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667MHz
> 250 GB Seagate SATA-II
> ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 30, 2007)

@ManiDhillon
Halo2 nd COD4 ok, but Crysis crawls at tha boards onboard fgx. I tried woth everythin low. The game gives same fps at 800*600 and 1024*768 when everythin is at low. SO try customizing the confog file. im sure it ll make it much smoother.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2007)

@aravind....crysis runs on my sis much better than PS...this is odd. in PS i have to run at 800x600 with everything low or off to get just about 25-30FPS. i play crysis at 1024x768 with things at low or medium and get about 40FPS...


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Any1 tried crysis on ati hd 2600 xt

agp 512 mb


----------



## kayos (Jan 2, 2008)

WIll cod4 crysis UT2k4 or 3 run on my hardware..
PC CONFIG:
CPU: C2D E6750 @2.66Ghz w/o OCing
MoBo: DG33FBC
Grafix Card: XFX GEForce 7300GS
250Gb SATA
2X1Gb 667Hz
17" Flat Screen

and how is it gaming wise?? will most of latest game run on it??


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2008)

except for the gfx card, its pretty gud. go in for the 8600GT for about 5.5k and u'll have a gud gaming sys capable of playing most new games at high or medium


----------



## vishalaksha (Jan 4, 2008)

I am purchasing a DELL laptop with graphics card GE Force 8600M GT of 256 MB, core 2 duo 2.2 GH, 2 GB RAM, will Call Of Duty 4 work on it....?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 4, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^whats ur config?


Core2duo 2.66 GHz
ASUS EN 8600 GT 512 MB DDR3
2 GB DDR2 RAM


----------



## hunk_freak (Jan 4, 2008)

which games i can play no matter old or new my config is laptop
celeron 1.6 ghz 700mb of available ram onboard gfx intel 915gm its with windows xp pro please tell what all games i can play good old games i know its crap config but still if anyone can help me it will be so nice of him thanks


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Core2duo 2.66 GHz
> ASUS EN 8600 GT 512 MB DDR3
> 2 GB DDR2 RAM


 
Whats the cost of 8600 GT 512 MB DDR3..??
how much more than 8600 Gt 256 MB


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 4, 2008)

kayos said:


> Whats the cost of 8600 GT 512 MB DDR3..??
> how much more than 8600 Gt 256 MB


about 200-300 bucks more than 256 MB....
note : 512 MB DDR3 cards r not available easily everywhere i think....
though i got 512 mb ddr3 here in daman


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> about 200-300 bucks more than 256 MB....
> note : 512 MB DDR3 cards r not available easily everywhere i think....
> though i got 512 mb ddr3 here in daman


 
i guess finding it here in delhi shudnt be a problem .. what say??
and is it better than 256 in all respect?? i mean 200 300 is nothing but it has no demerits right.. 
just asking because why wasnt ppl recommending it then??

btw.. i liked HP series.. happy with ending and 7th book . big fan of JoKeR.. 

and heres one more problem . .i am continuosly posting but my post count is stuck at 10 .. lol


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2008)

post count is switched off in certain sections of the forum such as gaming, chit chat etc..


----------



## omegagamer (Jan 6, 2008)

Will Age of Mythology run on my configuration
It is in My Signature


----------



## hahahari (Jan 6, 2008)

^thats an antique machine


----------



## omegagamer (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah
Never upgraded it since I bought it around 6-7 years ago


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 6, 2008)

@omegagamer
 I think u can run AOM, Coz one of my friend tried it on his P3, but he had 96MB Ram. In AOM, turning the gfx details to low makes very much deiiference in game, even the menu changes nd the game become extremely light.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 7, 2008)

can the games of The Orange Box be run on this config:
amd x2 3600+
ram 1gb (128mb dedicated to gfx)
mobo is amd690v wid onboard gfx


----------



## faraaz (Jan 7, 2008)

@varunprabhakar: Yes, but REALLY slowly...something like 8-12 fps depending on the resolution and settings...and since it doesn't have a hardware T&L engine or (upto date) vertex shaders, it wont look pretty.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

@faraaz
X1250 has hw Tnl nd SM 2.0.
It performs better than the dedicated card X300 with SM 2.0 from ATI itself.
And HL2 engine being very scalable, at reasonable med quality with AA nd AF off.
Coz, it easily handles Source with latest patches @ 1024 med. Source has HL2 engine, nd with latest patches, it uses all features[gfx related] in HL2 EP1.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 7, 2008)

Really? Hmm I'm impressed then...game on dude...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 7, 2008)

@ aravind_n20
i didnt understand a thing u said


----------



## faraaz (Jan 8, 2008)

@varun: He used abbreviations...for your convenience:

HW TnL -> Hardware Transform & Lighting Engine
SM 2.0 - Shader Model 2.0... refers to the version of vertex shaders used in the card
AA - Anti Aliasing
AF - Anisotropic Filtering

The rest is easy though, yeah?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 8, 2008)

so this means i can play orange box games or not ? :/


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@varunprabhakar
Yes, u can run the game. But set the video quality details to low nd set most of them to off from within the game.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2008)

most probably u can


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 9, 2008)

Can I Play Cod4,pop Two Thrones On 

C2d 4300(1.8 Ghz)
1 Gb Ddr2 Ram 
Onboard Graphics( D946gzis)

It Has :- Sm 2.0,dx 9.0c Support And 256 Mb Vram.

If Not Any Action Games


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@clmlbx
i doubt bot COD4, but POP T2T will surelly run with med quality


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

will nfs pro street work on 1gb ram? no grfx card


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@apacheman
which is ur mobo?


----------



## hahahari (Jan 9, 2008)

I have never played Halo on my PC, but is it worth it to start from the first game now??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

^^
halo :combat evolved was a gr8 game.played it 4 years ago but i still remember that how good a game it was.do play halo.halo2 is wastage of time.Halo 3 roxx but u need a xbox360


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 9, 2008)

which grafx card is needed to play crysis, farcry, doom 3 in a p4 2.4 865gbf 1gb ddr.. in medium configs, and the price of it

are these new games the agent for new grafic card sales?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

^^
ASUS EN8600 GT-7K
or POV 8600GT-5k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 9, 2008)

^^how come POV 8600gt is for 5k?I bought this for 5.2k recently.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

^^
rough idea diya tha bhai.
i know u got looted


----------



## spikygv (Jan 9, 2008)

yo , but 865gbf has only agp slot. so a hd 2600 or 7900GS is better


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 9, 2008)

for agp 7900gs wud cost too much get a 7600gt tht will suffice ur needs..


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

yes but 7900gs is better performance....


----------



## s_lord (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a PC with 
OS-vista ultimate 32bit
CPU-pentium D 3 Ghz
Memory- 1GB
Video -intel 82945G onboard 

Is there any way to make Bioshock run on it ????


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

most probably it won't run at all or it'll run pathetically...its voz of ur onboard


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@s_lord
the system seems ok. U just need to get a gfx card, al least for 2.5k.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

off topic:

@dOm1natOr : pls mention ur prev uname in either ur status msg or sign for a while


----------



## Net007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Processor - AMD Athlon 64 2800+  1.81 GHz

RAM - 448 MB

Graphics card - On board VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP  64 MB shared


Is it the Game "Transformers" will run on this configuration?


----------



## hahahari (Jan 18, 2008)

Guys, I have finished 

Crysis
Orange Box
Timeshift
Moha
COD4

And I have Bioshock and GOW and Jerico

But wat options do I have now other than the above 3???

REgards looking for good games


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2008)

hahahari said:


> Guys, I have finished
> 
> Crysis
> Orange Box
> ...


walk outside for a real sports


----------



## hahahari (Jan 18, 2008)

^Yeah done with badminton, cricket and Football. so.............


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2008)

hahahari said:


> ^Yeah done with badminton, cricket and Football. so.............


try rugby


----------



## hahahari (Jan 18, 2008)

^yeah indeed.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 18, 2008)

hahahari said:


> Guys, I have finished
> 
> Crysis
> Orange Box
> ...





common guys some proper recommendations?


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ 
Play Bioshock, Gears of War, forget about Jericho

Some games you can try:
Unreal Tournament 3
The Witcher
AOE3 Expansions
Portal / Team Fortress / HL2 Episode 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
HAlo 2
Enemy Territory : Quake wars


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

Did you try TimeShift?
Edit : Forgive me i didn't read the previous post.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ i tried that and it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## hahahari (Jan 18, 2008)

*Enemy Territory : Quake wars*

does it have a engrossing singleplayer? and a long one?


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ No. But the bots are pretty good. & no again, there are few maps...i think only 12 (huge ones). 
Review: *www.1up.com/do/gameOverview?cId=3140558
Its got 9 / 10 from Games For Windows / 1up. 

Is Timeshift really that good?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

You might find the gameplay repetitive but the time powers you have can make your gameplay interesting if you use them.
Like when u stop time and move from one place to another the enemy may say "He Teleported" or u could just stop time and snatch away his weapon.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> u could just stop time and snatch away his weapon.


I thought this was possible only in rajnikanth movies


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

hahahari said:


> common guys some proper recommendations?


s.t.a.l.k.e.r 
if u do want to play for months, just dont make a rush to the end.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2008)

i tried playing stalker but somehow just didn't like it....however its supposed to be pretty awesome...i guess the gameplay is a little slow for my liking


----------



## hahahari (Jan 19, 2008)

Guys how ant Rainbow 6 vegas??


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

xbonez said:


> i tried playing stalker but somehow just didn't like it....however its supposed to be pretty awesome...i guess the gameplay is a little slow for my liking



yeah may be u like serious sam  kinda head banger fantasy game


----------



## DDIF (Jan 21, 2008)

DOMINATOR said:
			
		

> Halo2 nd COD4 ok, but Crysis crawls at tha boards onboard fgx. I tried woth everythin low. The game gives same fps at 800*600 and 1024*768 when everythin is at low. SO try customizing the confog file. im sure it ll make it much smoother.


I tried all the low settings in COD4 but it is just giving me 8-9 FPS and I've latest display drivers!
What about Stalker and TimeShift for me? Can my PC handel these games!


> Asus M2A-VM
> AMD Athlon X2 4000+(2.10GHz OC to 2.30GHz)
> 1 GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667MHz
> 250 GB Seagate SATA-II
> ...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah may be u like serious sam  kinda head banger fantasy game



ha ha...very funny
i prefer games like F.E.A.R., COD 4, GRAW etc.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 23, 2008)

My Config is:
| AM2 4000+ 
| MSI K9AGM2 
| AMD 690 Onboard Graphics
| 1GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM

I now have these games running good: CS 1.6, AoM, UT2004, NFS MW

Can anyone please suggest any more good LAN games for this config.

Thank you.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 23, 2008)

Guild Wars will run awesome on it...


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey i installed call of duty and tomb raider came bundled with digit dvd. on my comp.. but wen i tried to play the game. i had a peculiar prob. game responds very slow. 
wen i moved the mouse to turn the character. the move look like i m watching slow motion.
my config..
AMD 4200+
asus m2a-vm. shared 512mb 0f my ram to it
umax 2x1gb ram
seagate 250gb 7200 rpm hard disk


----------



## coolendra (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi guys....
I have these two machines in my mind to purchase...

*HP Pavillion dv9704tx*

# Intel® Core 2 Duo processor T7250 (2.0GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2)
# Intel ® PM965 (Crestline PM), Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945BG Network Connection
# 20484MB DDR2 667 (1024MBx2DIMM)
# 250GB Hard Drive 5400rpm
# DVD+/-RW Drive (Super Multi DVD Writer Dual format, Double Layer) Light Scribe
# 5-in-1 Digital Media Reader Slot (SD, MMC, SDIO, MS, Mspro, xD)
# 17" TFT WXGA LCD Brigtview Wide Screen
# Nvidia NB8P-SE( Geforce 8600M GS) with 512MB of dedicated video memory


nd the

*Dell XPS 1530*


# 2.0 GHz Core 2 Duo T7250 processor, Santa Rosa chipset
# 2GB DDR2-667 SDRAM
# 250GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
# 15.4-inch WXGA (1280 x 800) CCFL glossy screen
# "Crimson" red paint
# Slot-loading dual-layer DVD±RW drive
# NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT with 256MB GDDR3


can u all please tell me....which all games can i play with the following 2 machines

will buy either 1 of these 2...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Hi guys....
> I have these two machines in my mind to purchase...
> 
> *HP Pavillion dv9704tx*
> ...


i (my dad) recently got this laptop.

i'm able to play DiRT at full rsnl.(	1440 x 900) with medium gfx. settings, plays smooth. & with its HDMI port (its in DELL too) i can play on my TV too

its Widescreen is nice.

DELL has upper hand with the 8600 M *GT* but small screen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2008)

i have a PC with 1GB RAM,7600 GS,P4 dual core 3.0 ghz.Will crysis run on it?


----------



## amitash (Feb 24, 2008)

crysis will run on it...but barely...like all low settings at 800x600 resolution or somethin like tat...it barely runs at 35-38 fps on all hi except shadows and post processing on my 8600GTS(512mb ver) and Q6600...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2008)

^^
why did u  but a 8600 GTS with Q6600?u shud have bought at least a 8800GT.I too bought a 8800 GTS 512 G92 with my Q6600!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

@Sunny1211993
why dun u use one of ur 8800GTS with the 3.0Ghz dual core PC?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @Sunny1211993
> why dun u use one of ur 8800GTS with the 3.0Ghz dual core PC?


yaar it will be a huge bottleneck and moreover i dont have a good SMPS for that PC to be able to run 8800GTS 512


----------



## amitash (Feb 25, 2008)

im plannin to get an 8800GT and maximus formula mobo soon...


----------



## hellgate (Mar 3, 2008)

hey guys will Assassin's Creed run on my HP DV2701TX.
Config:
C2D T5450 1.67GHz
2*1GB DDR2 667
8400GS 128MB DDR3

will bw getting Creed 2morrow but i'll get the new mobo & proccy only on sunday (already hav a spare 8800gts 320mb so game ill run).
but i wanna start plying from 2morro itself.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 4, 2008)

ok.got the game and its running fine in my lappy.


----------



## neo_anderson (Mar 9, 2008)

hi, my laptop is hp pavilion dv2119tx with geforce go 7200, vista 1gb ram, core2duo centrino, will these run on it:

Medal of Honor Airborne
Stranglehold
Bioshock
Crysis

pls pls someone do reply...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok here is my system :

Core2duo
Nvidia ASUS EN 8600 GT (factory OCed)
1 GB RAM

Pls suggest some good games ..
I will get orange box tomorrow.
I want to know how is Gears of War.
Also which game of UT should i start with ? I have never played Unreal Tournament Before.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2008)

^Gears of War is awesome. 
Also try:
DiRT (Racing Game)
Assassins Creed (When its out)


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

ok thanks for your recommendation.
Will get GoW and will try Colin McRae : DiRT
1 thing - When i tried dirt demo i didn t like it... will the full version better than Demo ? coz the graphics werent soo good in the demo


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> 1 thing - When i tried dirt demo i didn t like it... will the full version better than Demo ?



Yeah it is.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

sugg me some games guyz,im bored of blic 05,urban terror and FIFA08
my config- 4 GB DDR2 800mhz RAM
8800 GTS 512 G92 SLI
Q6600


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 19, 2008)

^^
Try Flatout 1,2 . Its a nice racing game plenty of destructive racing fun
     Gears Of War
     Timeshift  . 		An interesting time-shifting mechanic and fun-to-shoot weapons


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Far cry problem?*



vamsi104 said:


> I have a geforce fx 5700le 128mb card,
> When I tried to run farcry,it was just horrible.
> can any one suggest the required settings for smooth running of it .
> 
> can any one please give me some info about how anti-aliasing works in a 3d game?



see ya , don't use Anti-Alising on FXseries , degrades the performance. You will have to suffer quality for that.

Have you people come to know requirenments OF *GTA IV* 
my system:
Intel Pentium IV 2.5 Ghz
Nvidia 6200 tc
512 mb ram


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 21, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> ^Gears of War is awesome.
> Also try:
> DiRT (Racing Game)
> Assassins Creed (When its out)



Hey DiRT is not gonna run smooth.
Same for Assassins Creed as req. are quite high
Go for atleast 2 GB RAM


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi pals,
suggest a good games for my system
my system:
Intel Pentium IV 2.5 Ghz
Nvidia 6200 tc
512 mb ram


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> Hey DiRT is not gonna run smooth.



It will run smooth in few tracks



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> Same for Assassins Creed as req. are quite high



Nope, Assassins Creed requirement is not high. I have seen people playing it on 1GB RAM, Intel C2D E4500,8600 GT @ Max. settings.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hii all..

Here's my system config:

Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4Ghz..
Intel DG33FB mobo
3 GB Dynet 667 Mhz RAM

which racing and mission games would run fine on my system ??..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 25, 2008)

^
Give some details about your onboard Graphics also

Well these games will definately run
NFS U1,U2,MW
Flatout 1
IGI 1,2
Medal Of Honour Allied Assault 
Call Of Duty 1,2


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'v got G33 Chipset with 256 MB onboard


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 6, 2008)

GTA4 is coming and i have a **** PC, celeron 1.7 ghz  

GTA San Andreas runs smoothly on it, will GTA4 work there ?


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 7, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> GTA4 is coming and i have a **** PC, celeron 1.7 ghz
> 
> GTA San Andreas runs smoothly on it, will GTA4 work there ?



patience pal let gta4 release for pc


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

can i run NFS latest version?


> Amd Athlon 64 3000+
> MSI- K8mm-v
> 1 Gb DDR 400MHZ
> Nvidia 6200 128MB


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 7, 2008)

^^
Yes it will run fine at 640*480 @60 Hertz  2xAA
                             800*600@60 Hertz  No AA


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

Not Acceptable, very now res

How about the carbon?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont worry about the resolution it looks pretty fine .... (U can also try 1024 *768 with no AA) BUT still 640*480 with 2xAA and settings med-high looks better.

I have completed nearly 70% of the game at this res.

Give it a try ,with 2xAA IT looks pretty good (cars and roads)

For Carbon lowest wud be 800*600 with 2xAA AND 1024 * 768 with no AA


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Dont worry about the resolution it looks pretty fine .... (U can also try 1024 *768 with no AA) BUT still 640*480 with 2xAA and settings med-high looks better.
> 
> I have completed nearly 70% of the game at this res.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will download & test the Demo first
then buy the game


----------



## evil_maverick (Apr 7, 2008)

my config--
amd x2 4400 (2.3 ghz)
2 gb (800 mhz)
xfx geforce 8400 gs 512 mb,

can any 1 tell me how well will i be able to play crysis,gears of war,cod 4,splinter cell dbl agent??
thanx!!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 7, 2008)

yes , but in low settings. .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 7, 2008)

evil_maverick said:


> my config--
> amd x2 4400 (2.3 ghz)
> 2 gb (800 mhz)
> xfx geforce 8400 gs 512 mb,
> ...



For Crysis u can play at 800*600 at 2XAA (med-high)  without any glitches
               or               1024*768 at 2XAA (low)

For COD 4          play at 1024 * 768 at 2*AA (med-high)  without any glitches

Haven't played the other two but GOW SUD work fine at 800*600 at 2XAA (med-high)


----------



## mikeon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey I am planning on getting a asus m2a vm with integrated 690g (radeon x1250) graphics, how well would it play Gta 3, vice city, san andreas ? can I play them all at 1024x768 at highest settings ? Anyone tried it ?

Also would I be able to play COD 4 and pro street reasonable well ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 10, 2008)

Radeon x1250 on board graphics has pixel shader 2.0 so you can play games which support pixel shader 2.0.

GTA 3,VICE CITY will work absolutely fine but San Andreas will work nicely at 1024 * 768 at 2*AA (med-high) with 1GB Ram.

COD4----------------800*600 AT 2xAA (1GB Ram)

Pro Street-----------640*480 at 2xAA   60Hz         1GB Ram
              --------------------- 800*600 AT 2xAA  60Hz         1GB Ram


----------



## Aone (Apr 10, 2008)

i hve intel dual core d101ggc motherboard with ati xpress200 chipset and 1.4GB of ram..no gfx card i thought onboard gfx is enough to run GTA SA but it doesnt run smoothly.Whole game "RUK RUK KE JAATA HAI" fifa series,some other latest games runs without any difficulty.what is the reason?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 11, 2008)

Aone said:


> i hve intel dual core d101ggc motherboard with ati xpress200 chipset and 1.4GB of ram..no gfx card i thought onboard gfx is enough to run GTA SA but it doesnt run smoothly.Whole game "RUK RUK KE JAATA HAI" fifa series,some other latest games runs without any difficulty.what is the reason?



At what settings are u playing the game ???

One of my friend is playing it with onboard gfx  ATI x200 at 800*600 At 2xAA(Anti Aliasing).(512+256)ram.

You can disable AA to increase FPS.


----------



## Aone (Apr 14, 2008)

anti aliasing disabled and now i turned into low settings no probs though..thx..


----------



## vinit suri (Apr 16, 2008)

hey guys i have a pentium core 2 duo 3.0 Ghz 
intel DQ35JO motherboard
intel GMA 300 onboard graphics card with 384 mb memory
3 gb ram

will need for speed carbon nd prostreet work on my system?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 21, 2008)

Can i play Driver 3 and will True crime streets of new york work on X1250 ?


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

deadman.dinesh said:


> Intel 845gl dosent support pixel shading,so probability of the game working is very low.



pixel shading is really not an issue. Games like crysis will run without DX10 or unified shader.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 29, 2008)

vinit suri said:


> hey guys i have a pentium core 2 duo 3.0 Ghz
> intel DQ35JO motherboard
> intel GMA 300 onboard graphics card with 384 mb memory
> 3 gb ram
> ...



They will work without any hassle.


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

originally posted by mikeon--

Can i play Driver 3 and will True crime streets of new york work on X1250 ?


Yes you can! Depending on your other stuff, you will be fine for GFX at least!
If you have more than 512MB RAM and a P4 3.0GHz Processor, you will be fine!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Try Flatout 1,2 . Its a nice racing game plenty of destructive racing fun
> Gears Of War
> Timeshift  .         An interesting time-shifting mechanic and fun-to-shoot weapons


Arre,I have alredy played these games on my PC.
My Brother has the PC with the config i posted.
I have 8800GTS SLI 4GB RAM and Q6600


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2008)

My configuration is:-

*Intel 2.80 GHz processor*
*742.2 Mb RAM*
*XP SP2*
* 80GB HDD*
* Intel D915GAV motherboard*
*Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset) Video Card
* 
I want to know will *Call Of Duty 4 : Modern Welfare* will run on my pc or not.


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> My configuration is:-
> 
> *Intel 2.80 GHz processor*
> *742.2 Mb RAM*
> ...


 
You will need to get a good graphics card from nVIDIA or ATI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> My configuration is:-
> 
> *Intel 2.80 GHz processor*
> *742.2 Mb RAM*
> ...


my friend managed to allot 224 mb ram to the GMA 900 and with a bit of tweaking, run COD4 at the bare minimum. But its not worth it.

So Simple Answer: *NO*


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

koolkid bro if you want to play that game then its time u buy a decent graphic card from ati or nvidia.otherwise there no fun even if u manage to run the game.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2008)

My configuration is:-

* Intel 2.80 GHz processor
742.2 Mb RAM
XP SP2
80GB HDD
Intel D915GAV motherboard
Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset) Video Card*

I want to know whether these games will run on my pc or not:-



*Hitman : Blood Money*
*Godfather*
*Mafia I*
*Mafia II*
*Civilization IV*
If yes then OK and if No then plz suggest what I have to do to make all these game run in my pc.


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2008)

^
Hitman Blood Money - Won't work. Require shadermodel 2.0
Godfather - Will work
Mafia - Will run fine.
Mafia 2 - Game is not yet released. 
Civilization 4: Will work.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 11, 2008)

what about:-

1. NFSS
2. NFS :Carbon

will they run on my pc ???


----------



## arcticflare (May 12, 2008)

• Windows Vista® Home Premium (SP1, 32-bit version)
•Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T8100
  2.10GHz, 3MB L2, 800MHz FSB
•Mobile Intel® PM965 Express Chipset

Memory
•Configured with 3GB PC5300 DDR2 SDRAM
•400GB using two Serial ATA hard disk drives;
  Primary+Secondary drive: 200GB (5400rpm) + 200GB(4200rpm)
•ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3650 with 512MB DDR discrete graphics memory, plus up to 767MB dynamically allocated shared graphics memory using ATI HyperMemory™ technology.

Total Available Graphics Memory 1279MB


Will the following games work with decent frame rates?

Halo 2
Crysis
Far Cry
NFS MW
Half life 2 etc...

Is this configuration future proof


----------



## Cool G5 (May 12, 2008)

System Specs :
WINDOWS XP SP2
P4 2.0GHZ
768 MB RAM
Zebronics 7300 GT 512 MB AGP Card

Which of these games will run ??
1)NFS Prostreet
2)Crysis
3)Bioshock
4)COD 4

Suggest some games which will be playable on the above config.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2008)

*My configuration is:-

Intel 2.80 GHz processor
742.2 Mb RAM
XP SP2
80GB HDD
Intel D915GAV motherboard
Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset) Video Card*

Which of these games will run ??

1) NFS ProStreet
2) Crysis
3) Bioshock
4) NFS Carbon
5)  Halo 2


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 16, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> System Specs :
> WINDOWS XP SP2
> P4 2.0GHZ
> 768 MB RAM
> ...


 
All the above games will run . But ur Processor will bottleneck it
Try  upgrading to E4500 .(atleast)


----------



## jigu (May 20, 2008)

First Thing, 

Anyone Explain What Is Meaning Of Making This Thread??????????????

U Guys Don't Know About Site????

JUST GO TO

WWW.SYSTEMREQUIREMENTLAB.COM

CLICK ON 'CAN U RUN IT'

INSTALL-->YES

SELECT GAME FROM LIST U WISH TO COMPARE WITH UR SYSTEM.

THAT'S IT. 



Cool G5 said:


> System Specs :
> WINDOWS XP SP2
> P4 2.0GHZ
> 768 MB RAM
> ...


YR GFX CARD IS GOOD. COD4 SHOULD RUN FINE. BUT OTHER 3 GAME REQUIRE 

P4 2.8GHZ & 1 GB RAM SO YR GAME PLAY WILL BE LAPPY.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 20, 2008)

Jigu that site is awesome man.
See what the message comes when i clicked on "Can u run it"





> We could not determine your exact system so we can't tell if your computer can run this product. Please review all the information below in the details section to try and make the evaluation yourself.



So, in short a bakwaas site. Try urself before recommending it to anyone.


----------



## jigu (May 21, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Jigu that site is awesome man.
> See what the message comes when i clicked on "Can u run it"
> 
> So, in short a bakwaas site. Try urself before recommending it to anyone.


FIRST THING. 

I M USING IT FOR 2 YEARS & 1000% CORRECT ANALYSIS.

I THINK U HAVEN'T FOLLOW INSTRUCTION.

WHEN U SELECT GAME & CLICK ON 'CAN U RUN IT'

IT WILL ASK U TO DOWNLOAD ACTIVEX CONTROL--> DO IT

AGAIN CLICK ON 'CAN U RUN IT'

IT WILL ASK U TO INSTALL SOFTWARE-->DO IT. & FINALLY

SHUT YR MOUTH UP & LEARN SURFING PROPERLY & THEN ADD COMMENT.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 21, 2008)

jigu said:


> I M USING IT FOR 2 YEARS & 1000% CORRECT ANALYSIS.
> SHUT YR MOUTH UP & LEARN SURFING PROPERLY & THEN ADD COMMENT.



Well there many games which run on comp with specs less than those mentioned.
(Like Doom 3 on 845 set with 256 mb ram,Godfather on 845< and etc.)
It only tests for that particular configuration.
In short 'not always trustful'


----------



## saqib_khan (May 21, 2008)

@Jigu
I m doing correctly as u have mentioned above.

And i know surfing for more then 5 years.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 22, 2008)

@ khansaqib101

Just download and install Java Runtime on ur pc and then try 'Can You Run It?'
Now it will work properly.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 22, 2008)

@amrawtanshx

I do have Java Runtime on my PC..


----------



## Davidboon (May 25, 2008)

i have a branded lenovo ideacentre pc with intel core 2 duo 4500 processor, 768mb ram,256 mb shared onboard sis 3+ graphics,250 gb hdd,a broadband connection
what games can run smoothly on my pc ,maybe old or latest.


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

@Davidboon
how can we say like that? Specify the games u had like to play!


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 29, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> i have a branded lenovo ideacentre pc with intel core 2 duo 4500 processor, 768mb ram,256 mb shared onboard sis 3+ graphics,250 gb hdd,a broadband connection
> what games can run smoothly on my pc ,maybe old or latest.



Well ur sys has ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro Graphics Chipset. 
So it sud run games fine.

Try     
    COD 4
    Crysis
    NFS ProStreet etc.                                         @ low settings  


    POP Series 
    NFS Series
    Mafia
   Gun                                                                                          @High Setting 
   Unreal Tournament
  Fifa 08,
  Cricket 07
  Tomb Raider Series


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

hey man i ProStreet runs on low settings than forget Crysis and COD4!


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 31, 2008)

paranj said:


> hey man i ProStreet runs on low settings than forget Crysis and COD4!



Low settings for Crysis ,COD 4and Prostreet.

High Setttings for  rest mentioned


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^^nope did u play Tomb Raider Legend at HIGH? with a HD2400? lol


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 31, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^^nope did u play Tomb Raider Legend at HIGH? with a HD2400? lol



I am playing Tomb Raider Anniversary @ 16 xAA      Isnt that high ????
                                                        @ 1024 * 768 resoltion.   (which my monitor supports).

Though I dont have it,except for the resolution all the settings are maximum.
And the game isnt that graphically taxing....


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

Any current game that would *NOT* run on my current config......except maybe Crysis on it full glory...


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Friend Crysis dsent run on full glory on even a C2Q eXtreme and 9800GX x 2. How can u play it at full glory with a 8800GT 512 MB. I own the ditto same version. I play on all high at 1440x900. Do read some articles before u say that.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^^Friend Crysis dsent run on full glory on even a C2Q eXtreme and 9800GX x 2. How can u play it at full glory with a 8800GT 512 MB. I own the ditto same version. I play on all high at 1440x900. Do read some articles before u say that.



Well I think I placed Crysis as an Exception.......too bad you can'nt even understand simple plain eng...........


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

^ soryy i am a fool. did not read it completely duh!  sorry mate. Crysis is quite dumb


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^ soryy i am a fool. did not read it completely duh!  sorry mate. Crysis is quite dumb



using sarcasm simply confirms your inablility to comprehend plain logic........ u amuse me......


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have
P4 HT 3.0 GHz
760 MB Ram
Onboard graphics.....
Win XP


I wanna play Call Of Duty 4..........


I will upgrade my ram to 2GB....and i know i need to upgrade my card......

so please can u recommend me a good card that will run this game, maybe not at high but give good feel about it........
budget< 6,000


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 3, 2008)

My system conf 
2.8Ghz P4 HT
865 mobo 
512MB Ram 
Onboard graphics ..

I need to know few games which will run on this system.Please suggest games which are adventure based and fps type.They should just work.AA and all those glitter not required 

Thanks


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

@neelu09
Nope COD4 wont work cause it will give a message saying "Video Device Not Recognized" and will shut off. For 6000 i recommand getting  a XFX 8600GT 256MB GDDR3.

@indian_gamers.
865 mobo? It has horrible graphics but what can we do? Play games like POP series and NFS Underground 2 or something. Try FarCry too and Doom 3 also. I suggest u a comlete system upgrade.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ thanks for the quick reply.

I know 865 is old ...but no moolah to upgrade at present..

Are there any games like COD kind which can be played on my system.Remember resolution/glitz/details .... not much required.I have played Freedom Fighters on it ... seemed just good.


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

Call of Duty 2?

P.S. - Name some games which i can run easily


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ wohi toh problem hai yaar.There are a million games out there and I dont know where to start to find the games which I can run...

Any war games ..?? I have played commandos 1,2,3.They are RTS but..what about fps war games post 2000 which will run easily on my system.

Anyways thanks for the help ...


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 3, 2008)

thnx.....samosa for quick for quick reply.......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 3, 2008)

indian_samosa said:


> Are there any games like COD kind which can be played on my system.Remember resolution/glitz/details .... not much required.I have played Freedom Fighters on it ... seemed just good.



The games i remember are.....

COD 1
IGI 1,2       (Tactical Shooter)
Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault  (Must Play)
Battlefield 1
Project Eden
Delta Force Black Hawk Down
Ghost Recon
Counter Strike Condition Zero

Gta Vice City  (Must Play)
FIFA 05,06
EA Cricket Series
Brain Lara Cricket 05
Doom 3
Max Payne 1,2
Total Overdose      (Must Play)
Undying   (Must Play)
NFS Series TILL Most Wanted
Pop Warrior Within      (Sands Of Time wont run without 3D Analyser)
Half Life 2   (Must Play)
Painkiller


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ I ll try them out.Thanks.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 3, 2008)

@Indian Samosa

I had the exact same config and that thing wouldn't run a damn. U can make it run NFS UG2 at a pretty low setting that too with stuttering graphics.
NFS MW: Nah.
Don't even try playing HL2.
Far Cry is out of the question.
Doom 3: Forget it.
Couldn't even get to play DeusEx invisible War.
AOE3: Too slow.
POP(WW): Not sure.

The other games mentioned by amrawtanshx might work, I'm not sure though.

P:S: This processor heats up quite a lot doesn't it.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ yeah it really does heat up a lot.For me it was like normal running temperatures when one day I stumbled upon an OC site and I got shocked when people mentioned their cpu temps like 38 and 45 ....I said to myself WTF!Mine idling itself is 50 on stock cooler.

Today while browsing I checked COD4 screenshots on gamespot......And now I will stay depressed for 2 days flat.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 4, 2008)

arcticflare said:


> @Indian Samosa
> 
> I had the exact same config and that thing wouldn't run a damn. U can make it run NFS UG2 at a pretty low setting that too with stuttering graphics.
> NFS MW: Nah.
> ...



Have you actually tried these games   ?????

I had lived with that config for 2 years.The games mentioned are tried and tested.
NFS MW takes about a minute to load ,but after that it is very playable.

Half Life 2,Doom 3 do work. 
Doom 3 even works fine with 256 MB Ram.
POP WW does work too.
I havent mentioned Far Cry .

Even Godfather works.Doesnt that surprise you ????
But is pretty bad to say the least.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 4, 2008)

I have tried NFS:MW,UG2,GTA 3,Vice City and San andreas, and FarCry with a 6800GT but not on the onboard graphics.The card went dead after few days . But personally I am not that much into car games.I just tried them to see how the 6800 handled them.And I absolutely loved the way the games looked on it.I will definately try the other games. ...


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I've tested, HL2 runs like Dave(maybe Dave looks better).
MW crashed.
DeusEx 2 failed to load(1000 bucks down the drain)
I'm still surprised at DOOM3 being playable.

I had the exact same config...

Yeah forgot, Halo will work fine though.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 4, 2008)

try this link all of you..it has quite a few games in the database and will tell you if you can run the game or not...
*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

^^that link says that i will have an awesome experience with Crysis but my proccy is bad for COD4. lolz i was lolling. Though I play both games very well. COD4 maximum everything and Crysis all high and no AA. lolz lolz


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 5, 2008)

arcticflare said:


> Yeah I've tested, HL2 runs like Dave(maybe Dave looks better).
> MW crashed.
> I'm still surprised at DOOM3 being playable.



Well thats strange.
I and a couple of my friends in 05 completed NFS MW,Doom 3 @ that config that too with 256 MB RAM.
NFS MW took exactly 1 min. to show the startup screen but after that it was fine.
Though minimum requirement for DOOM 3 was 384 MB RAM but still it worked for us.

Half Life 2 was odd to play with kinda disgusting graphics but still we managed.
(But wasn't that bad when u are comparing with DAVE)


----------



## chicha (Jun 5, 2008)

assassin's creed on this pc at 1024*768 and all set to high or medium

AMD x2 4800 Athlon
2*1 GB transcend @ 667
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3

and also right now i am playing rainbow six vages(1) and i have played all the previous installments of the rainbows six, ans you might have guessed i like such games can you suggest me few more of such shooters?

and also what is the latest version of SWAT?


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

yes AC will run at ALL high at 1024x768

SWAT 4 is the latest version.

Try Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1&2


----------



## chicha (Jun 5, 2008)

paranj said:


> yes AC will run at ALL high at 1024x768
> 
> SWAT 4 is the latest version.
> 
> Try Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1&2



 finished swat 4 too. i liked swat a lot, played warfighter 1 too have to try 2.
though i am not sure which version i played.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

SWAT 4 is boring. DL(downloaed)   GRAW 1&2 and see which u have played


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

cdef239 u are posting crap on every thread. Please get out of here.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2008)

which 3D games can be played on Intels C2D 2.4GHz and DG33 motherboard?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

many^

onboard? 

NFS MW: 
 HL2.
Far Cry 
Doom 3: 
 DeusEx invisible War.
AOE3: 
POP(WW):


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, onboard ofcourse.

Thanks.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to play Call of Duty 2. Will this game run on foll. confi:
      MB: Dg965ry
      Pro:  Pentium D  3.4(Dual Core) 
      RAM: 1 GB (667)


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jun 11, 2008)

Guys i Have ASUS P5 KPL VM motherboard G31 chipset
C2D E7200 2.53 GHz
2 GB 800MHz Transcend RAM DDR2

Can i play the following games:

Call of Duty 2
Rainbow 6 Vegas
Bioshock
NFS Carbon


I would like to know wether there are any driver updates for my chipset as there are in G965 chipset?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Yep u can at low settings.
@ashutosh Yes u can play cod2


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

@ashutosh 
Try low settings and medium details or vice-versa !

@mandeep_m91
yes sure u can play those and highly suggest that if u can get a dedicated graphics card, u'll be able to play every game at high in the market. u have got a really good system. if u want to a graphics card than ask us! By the way currently these games will work as i said to ashutosh. But on COD2 u can pull off high easily


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes I m planning to buy a gpu card for my pc.
I have a low budget of 5k and planned to buy EVGA 8600GT which is available for 4k in Delhi. But i was told that the prices gpu cards will reduce by the end of this month. Im just waiting if the price of 9600GT comes down to nearly 6.5k


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^^that wud be a long waitttt. Go for the EVGA or shell out some more money!


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not able to run these games. Whenever i launch the exe, it encounters an error and the closes down.
Same with NFS Carbon, Bioshock and Rainbow six Vegas.
Have not tried COD2 yet.


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^^oh i get it! They require Shader Model 2.0 which Onboard dosent have. Bad luck dude  Buy a gfx card. Thats all i can say. U will make a good gaming rig.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 14, 2008)

I want to play crysis game on my laptop, my laptop configuation is 
AMD64 1.73Mhz
1gb ram
Vista home basic.
Nvidia 7510m geforce onboard chipset

Can i able to play it and please suggest good action games for 
this configuation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys..
after long time..i want to start with games..again...
please refer me games like IGI-2, delta force-BHD..ya those gud mission types
though my configuration is low...

CONFG~:
MOtherboard intel 845
512mb RAM
XP SP2
P4 2.0 Ghz

hope to see some gud games..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 16, 2008)

^^
Try 
COD 1
Battlefield 1
Medal Of Honor Allied Assault
Total Overdose....(Nice game....And great graphics for 845 board)
Max Payne 1,2
Mafia.


----------



## rkvic19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guyz....need some suggestions:

My [old] PC specs are:

Intel 82845G ( onbord gfx & no added gfx card)
 P4 2.4 Ghz
512+128 MB ddr RAM
I m just tabulising my queries..
#What are best fps playable on this PC?
#What about "Gears Of War"?
#NFS most wanted?
#Best possible bike racing game..
#Any great game that you may suggest......


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2008)

My config
intel q6600 2.4ghz
2gig kingston 667mhz
intel dg33 mobo with onboard gma3100(it supports shader model 2.0 but lacks hardware transform and lighting)->the CULPRIT!
Xp pro sp3 and vista home basic both 32 bit.
What games will i be able to play at 800x600 in the following categories
bike race
car race
fps
adventure
will i be able to play any of the splinter cell games

btw i will be getting the hd 4850 in a 2 to 3 months then i dont think there will be any problems


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 5, 2008)

@ rkvic19

#What are best fps playable on this PC?

*Doom 3
Half Life 2*

#What about "Gears Of War"?

*No chance*

#NFS most wanted?

*Yes ... Loading will take time but after that its playable.*

#Best possible bike racing game..

*Motocross Madness
MotoGP 2*

#Any great game that you may suggest.....

*GTA Vice City 
Mafia
Constantine
Total Overdose (Just give it a try .... Excellent game for this motherboard )
Call Of Duty 1
FIFA 05 
Cricket 05 ,07 ,Brain Lara 05
*


----------



## rkvic19 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks amrawtanshx

Can anyone suggest if  I can run 

*America's Army: Operations & which version.
*Far Cry
*UT 2004
*Colin Mcrae's Rally 2005

*
My PC's config on post # 1004*



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> Try
> COD 1
> Battlefield 1
> Medal Of Honor Allied Assault



Which one of these is the best (on graphics and gameplay..ofcourse) ?

And whats Battlefield 1----> Battlefield Vietnam OR Battlefield 1942....and more playable ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 8, 2008)

Medal Of Honor and COD 1 are similar in graphics and gameplay.
Both are WorldWar games ...(I liked both)
So ur choice ... 

Battlefield 1 is Battlefield 1942 .Its pretty playable.
And Battlefield Vietnam is too ugly for 845 set .(Personal experience)


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Can i run
sbk 08
moto gp 07
driver 4 parallel lines
my config is in post #1005
everything in vista is rated at 5.9 except the graphics aero and gaming


----------



## rkvic19 (Jul 8, 2008)

rkvic19 said:


> Can anyone suggest if  I can run
> 
> *America's Army: Operations & which version.
> *Far Cry
> ...



What about this query?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 8, 2008)

@ rkvic19  &  @  Utkarsh2008 

Try ... 

*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

This should answer most of your queries.


----------



## rkvic19 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya dude..i know that site...
It doesn't pass my PC in even a single game..don't have any clue about that  !
Well, thanks!


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ I've one intel 845G based mobo.
No you can't run :

*Far Cry
*UT 2004
*Colin Mcrae's Rally 2005

Also you can't run the following games as suggested by amrawtanshx :

Doom 3
Half Life 2
NFS most wanted

BTW, thanks  amrawtanshx for the link : *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am seriously bored now so can anyone suggest games that will run in my config......

Processor:1.8 Ghz intel dual core
Graphics:Intel 82945G express chipset family,128 MB
RAM:1 gb
OS:Win XP SP 3
Direct X: 9.0c
Hard Disk Space:160GB


also is DirectX 10 available for XP............is it worth installing and is it easy to uninstall


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 10, 2008)

topgear said:


> Also you can't run the following games as suggested by amrawtanshx :
> 
> Doom 3
> Half Life 2
> NFS most wanted



Even I had that mobo few years back.
These mentioned games are tried and tested and I hav recommended it to people n no. of times.
Doom 3 even with .... 256 MB Ram 
Add to that Godfather ...That to RUNS on 845 ....But it isn't that playable


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 10, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Hi,
> I am seriously bored now so can anyone suggest games that will run in my config......
> 
> Processor:1.8 Ghz intel dual core
> ...


 

GTA San Andreas will run of your computer with low requirements, MAFIA thats my fav. game u can play also, Desert Storm series, Cricket if u like sports games . . .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 11, 2008)

^^
Add POP T2T 
Tomb Raider Legends 

And read above posts to find sumthin useful for yourself.


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello friends,
                    I have a p3 pc 800Mhz and 256 mb ram. So which 2d,3d  games i can play   on this pc at lowest settings.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2008)

*Could my system is enough to play GTA4...if it's PC version is released*

Hi friends,
Juz luk @ my PC specs in my signature.. Is it enough to play most new games and esp GTA4(if announced).. I worry about the stmt that some new games may want Dual Core or Core2Duo to play? Is it true?...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Could my system is enough to play GTA4...if it's PC version is released*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Hi friends,
> Juz luk @ my PC specs in my signature.. Is it enough to play most new games and esp GTA4(if announced).. I worry about the stmt that some new games may want Dual Core or Core2Duo to play? Is it true?...



You're sys config is  more than enough to play GTA4. It's just that these games'll run better on Core2Duos.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Ya! his gfx card is enough to run GTA4.
But if he can upgrade to latest c2d's he will get much better performance


----------



## skippednote (Jul 20, 2008)

Is gta IV out for pc and wat are its requirements


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 21, 2008)

No....GTA 4 isn't out for PC yet. 
Will take time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2008)

Will u please suggest me a c2d processor for playing GTA4 and my budget is around 5k.. Or else i keep my old P4 HT procy with me n play n get a gud performance!!!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 22, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Will u please suggest me a c2d processor for playing GTA4 and my budget is around 5k.. Or else i keep my old P4 HT procy with me n play n get a gud performance!!!!



For 4.7k ...
E4500 is a good deal.

For 5.4k
E4600 is available.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks friends...


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2008)

will gta 4 run on this confriguration

256 MB DDR1 PC 3200 Ram
256 mb fx 5200 graphics card
intel 845 gv original motherboard


----------



## nvidia (Jul 27, 2008)

^^Impossible.. And GTA4 isn't out for PC yet.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2008)

@ rohitshubham
You need to invest in a complete new rig dude.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi friends
Since my cousin took his 8800GT from me and i wanna buy a gfx card.. My budget is around 5k..The gfx card should able to play GTA IV (If announced) and Crysis like Games.. So please suggest me one.. Gimme ATi Solution and nVIDIA soution tooooo......


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2008)

add Rs. 1500 more & get Palit 9600GSO 384MB ddr3 edition.

But as of now the best vfm gfx card is ATI 4850 ( Rs. 10000-11000)


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 1, 2008)

topgear said:


> add Rs. 1500 more & get Palit 9600GSO 384MB ddr3 edition.
> 
> But as of now the best vfm gfx card is ATI 4850 ( Rs. 10000-11000)



How abt 3850 and 2700 cards.. And i want to know is it  worth to buy a 9500GT card now...(around 5k)


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

get 3850


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 1, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> get 3850



Price and which brand i go...


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2008)

3850 512MB ddr3 should be around 11000 bucks.
@ Rs. 5000 9500 GT is a very good card.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

????  3850 for 11k ????

Dude .. even 4850 512 DDR3 is selling <10k ....... where have u been for the past few months ?? In a Submarine or what ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

I too am buying one 4850 sooner or later.Does it have Dx10.1 support?And please suggest a good 20"+LCD (HD) within)15K.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hi friends
> Since my cousin took *his* 8800GT from me and i wanna buy a gfx card.. My budget is around 5k..The gfx card should able to play GTA IV (If announced) and Crysis like Games.. So please suggest me one.. Gimme ATi Solution and nVIDIA soution tooooo......





Sunny1211993 said:


> @Rajkumar,LOL cousin took away 8800 GT.What next,a C2D?People these days are growing weird!



check it again


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 2, 2008)

^^
Thanks,read something entirely different in a jiffy


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes it will run but on low settings 512 mb ram should make it better


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 6, 2008)

will spiderman 3 work?
256 MB RAM
80 GB HDD
Pentium 4 Processor 515
2.93 Ghz,1 MB L2 cache
Integrated Intel GMA 900 Graphics with up to 128MB dynamic video memory


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> will spiderman 3 work?
> 256 MB RAM
> 80 GB HDD
> Pentium 4 Processor 515
> ...



May be but with some hiccups....and 512MB RAM may be good..


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 6, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> will spiderman 3 work?
> 256 MB RAM
> 80 GB HDD
> Pentium 4 Processor 515
> ...


 
most probably should work fine..everything else seems fine except the RAM..why dont you go for 512..that will surely suffice


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

@Pritish,Maybe but be ready for lags!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought a new 7600GS as i low with my budget....(I just now bought a PS2..So running outta money)..for 1250rs i got the Zebronics7600GS.. My worry is some of my friends said me that GTA IV can only be played by the 8xxx series cards and not even playable with the 7xxx cards.. Is it true?...


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> ????  3850 for 11k ????
> 
> Dude .. even 4850 512 DDR3 is selling <10k ....... where have u been for the past few months ?? In a Submarine or what ?



LoLz, I was not in a submarine. I was near you & every other members in this forum 

I've quoted the prices from theitware

I didn't say it's exactly 11000 bucks
so it could be anything from 10000-11000

for example : I'am quoting some prices from theitwares : ( for 1st august) I've saved those pages 

MSI  	 RX3850  	512MB GDDR3  	10300
GeCube  RX3850PRO  	512MB GDDR3  	11500

Now Gecube is selling for Rs. 9450

Also I've suggested about 4850 many times. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=904185&postcount=1029


> But as of now the best vfm gfx card is ATI 4850 ( Rs. 10000-11000)


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2008)

Intel C2D E7200
Palit 9600 GSO 384mb
2GB Ram
LG 19"inch LCD

some suggest a few good games to play on this rig


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

OK,here you go:
1.Devil May Cry 4
2.Call Of Duty 4
3.Gears of War
4.GRID
5.Assasin's Creed

Try these!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Intel C2D E7200
> Palit 9600 GSO 384mb
> 2GB Ram
> LG 19"inch LCD
> ...



Crysis
Bioshock
DMC4
GOW2
And le old Far Cry
GTA SA
and so on...
First try these and after then some new games like gta4 will be released and u ready to play that too....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

GOW2?As Far as I know this game ain't out yet.
Crysis won't perform well on this card.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2008)

for gamming, XP or Vista?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Vista anyday
Dx 10 ownz!


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 8, 2008)

Will Harry Potter And the Order of the Phoenix run on the below config,

Intel Dual Core 1.8 ghz
1 gb ram
Intel 82945G express Chipset family, 128 MB
DX 9.0c
200gb hdd.

I checked in systemrequirementslab.com: there it said my config doesn't match the min. requirements because i did not have *Video HW Transform & Lighting *which is required for the game. But i downloaded the demo version and it worked (if not perfectly). There was no place in the demo where the game got stuck or crashed or stuff.
plz help.

URGENTLY


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

^^if demo worked then the game wud obviously work  sum parts may result in dropped FPS but its ok ..... BTW dnt trust systemrequirements.com 

i think it wud not run bcoz u dnt hv a dedicated gfx card and ur onboard is also pretty outdated


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 8, 2008)

Well once and for all there is no certainity until you try out the game. Because it has happened with me that the demo worked but the game didnt, with some FIFA games. Anyways more likely than not your in luck... But thats at best a speculation.  Do inform us if the full version works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

Will Crysis works on my PC?...
My Specs in my Sig...
If yes, then at wat settings....!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ i THINK it will work, better try out the demo coz Crysis is the only game whose and demo and game are optimised nearly the same  ..

d/load it (demo) and try it .....

I think it wont work and if it dz, at lowest settings


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^ i THINK it will work, better try out the demo coz Crysis is the only game whose and demo and game are optimised nearly the same  ..
> 
> d/load it (demo) and try it .....
> 
> I think it wont work and if it dz, at lowest settings


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Will Harry Potter And the Order of the Phoenix run on the below config,
> 
> Intel Dual Core 1.8 ghz
> 1 gb ram
> ...




Dude, I run it on a P4 wih 6200TC and 512MB DDR RAM, and the game totally works, without stops and stutters. Don't fret, happy playing.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 9, 2008)

256 MB RAM
80 GB HDD
Pentium 4 Processor 515
2.93 Ghz,1 MB L2 cache
Integrated Intel GMA 900 Graphics with up to 128MB dynamic video memory

will crysis and nfs carbon work??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Crysis -- NOT AT ALL
Carbon - nope


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 10, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> 256 MB RAM
> 80 GB HDD
> Pentium 4 Processor 515
> 2.93 Ghz,1 MB L2 cache
> ...


 
Crysis ... No chance.
For Carbon u need 512MB RAM.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 11, 2008)

Intel Dual Core 1.8 ghz
1 gb ram
Intel 82945G express Chipset family, 128 MB
DX 9.0c
200gb hdd.

Need For Speed: Carbon........will it work? how 'bout Pro Street.

And what is PoP:T2T


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

^^PoP will work but i doubt about Carbon.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 11, 2008)

^^i dunno abt carbon but pro street will definitely not work.

can i play FIFA 09 on this PC?
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
1.81 Ghz
2*512 MB RAM
Gainward 6600 GT 256 MB graphics card


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 11, 2008)

OK But i want the full form of PoP: T2T...........i've never heard of it......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

POP T2T works.
NFS Carbon works.

But NFS Pro Street wont work.
U need a graphics card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

PoP: T2T means Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 11, 2008)

Are u sure PoP and Carbon will work...............coz systemrequirements.com says otherwise

oh, and will Virtua Tennis 3 or Top Spin 2 or Top Spin 3 work on my config:
Intel Dual Core 1.8 ghz
1 gb ram
Intel 82945G express Chipset family, 128 MB
DX 9.0c
200gb hdd.

i dont think it will coz maybe it requires an
independant card?

if so can u tell me a good card for say 5k


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

^^
Its tried and and tested.
I dont just recommend anything .
systemrequirements.com checks minimum requirements only ... But there are games that run fine even on low configurations.

Virtua Tennis 3 and Top Spin 3 wont.
Get an XFX 8600 GT or ATI HD 3650. (Both should be less than 5k indivually)
Both these cards are pretty decent for nice gaming.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

@lethalweaponforever
I'm sure PoP:T2T will work but i dougt Carbon as you are on onboard and thus, it will give problem. As for Top Spin and Virtua Tennis 3, NO it won't work. Upgrade your PC.


----------



## vijubizz (Aug 12, 2008)

Can your computer run that game?
Automatically analyze your computer in just seconds,Go to this link here


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 12, 2008)

fifa 09 specs havent been released yet. i guess ill have to postpone my question to a later date.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

vijubizz said:


> Can your computer run that game?
> Automatically analyze your computer in just seconds,Go to this link here



This has been mentioned 100 times in this thread.
And again I will mention that many games run on configuration even lower than specified minimum requirements.

So .. if anyone has tried wih a lower config. he can help any other person ... With the same config as his.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

^eXperience is more useful than systemrequirementslab.com which reallu sux. It sometimes is wrong. It said that I can run Crysis at high or something and I will have problem running Call of Duty 4


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^eXperience is more useful than systemrequirementslab.com which reallu sux. It sometimes is wrong. It said that I can run Crysis at high or something and I will have problem running Call of Duty 4



Thats why....
I count on experience.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is something for u boys to ponder bout.....

I got the entire Pop collection.

The two thrones worked even though with medium config.

But the 1999 version Prince of Persia 3D didn't

How Come


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Even if u are on a 945 set ... POP T2T works and POP Sands Of Time will not work.(If no extra card)
Cuz SOT requires a graphics card or better onboard (Means its mandatory for it to run) ..
whereas for T2T does not.

For POP 3D .. I think it does not work on XP & Vista ... Works on 98.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Warrior Within Works like a beaut in 800*600 but there are no sounds in the Cutscenes


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Must be an installation fault/CD corrupt then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Well Warrior Within Works like a beaut in 800*600 but there are no sounds in the Cutscenes


  You sure it's not a rip?


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 20, 2008)

I DUNNO........................AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH.......................I HAVE NEVER IN MY 17 YEARS OF EXISTENCE ON THIS PLANET BEEN CHEATED BY A LOUSY GAME SELLER..........................*AM GOIN TO TEAR HIM FROM LIMB TO LIMB AND BLOW HIS HEAD INTO OBLIVION*


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
U doing it the gamer's way ...


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> fifa 09 specs havent been released yet. i guess ill have to postpone my question to a later date.




Well you dont even have to doubt it. I mean FIFA's minimum requirements have always been pretty low; and the game is highly scalable;
Let me tell you something; FIFA 08 worked on my friends onboard @ Lowest setting; his was Intel 865G  Worked bit better when he got a 945. And its simply amazing to see my old FX 5200 pull through FIFA 08 and it feels/looks good enough for my card.  Im pretty damn sure that 2009 will work even in mine; So I doubt why it wont work in yours; though you wont be able to play @ high; thats for sure as this time, I heard; they're really killing us with Grafix!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2008)

Config :
P4 2.0 ghz
768 mb ram
7300gt 512 mb agp

Will any of the foll run?
1) crysis
2) bioshock
3) assasin creed
4) flatout
5) oblivion 4
6) dirt
7) half life episode 1 & 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Config :
> P4 2.0 ghz
> 768 mb ram
> 7300gt 512 mb agp
> ...



1) Yus, at all low settings at 800x600. But the game will crawl.
2)Yus, low settings, 800x600. Will give 10-15FPS
3)Yus, low settings, 800x600, 15-20. 
4)lowest settings, 800x600, 15-20FPs or more.
5)Yus. easily low settings, 800x600 at a healthy FPS. 
6)Yus, lowest settings at lowest res. with a crawling gameplay 
7) Definetly.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Config :
> P4 2.0 ghz
> 768 mb ram
> 7300gt 512 mb agp
> ...



I think most will work on lower res and graphics
I can instead recommend you with similar games
1) Call of Duty 2
3) POP Series
4)Flatout - yes u can, I think u should be able to play flatout 2 and flatout ultimate carnage as well.
6) ColinMcRae 2005
7) Half life - yes  u can play them all.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

I will suggest more --

1) Doom 3
2) COD4 (yus, it will work. Dont worry.)
3) GTA:SA 
4)Devil May Cry 4 (will work too, dont worry  ).
5)FEAR
6) Splinter Series except Double Agent.
7) Hitman (all)
8) NFS;Carbon, as i know u have played NFS;MW very well.

Try this games out.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

You can also play Far Cry and you can very well play NFS : Undercover


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

^Yus, true.

FarCry is too good to give up.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Will try farcry.
Btw splinter cell double agent did work on my system at a good frame rate & resolution.

Is fear worth playing?
Thanks for listing the additional games.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Will try farcry.
> Btw splinter cell double agent did work on my system at a good frame rate & resolution.
> 
> Is fear worth playing?
> Thanks for listing the additional games.



Yus, FEAR is worth your time.


----------



## send2sidz (Aug 23, 2008)

my config...
amd X2 64+3800+
asus m2n mx motherboard
2GB DDR2 667 ram
nvidia 7300gt card
soundblaster live 24 bit sound card
360 GB 7200 rpm


suggest games.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

send2sidz said:


> my config...
> amd X2 64+3800+
> asus m2n mx motherboard
> 2GB DDR2 667 ram
> ...



All games released on this planet cause you have a dedicated GPU  Sh1t why do always people come running here asking which games they can run . Tell us specifically which game you want to play or atleast which type of game you want to play.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 24, 2008)

Guys i got FarCry and when i installed it on my pc it started perfectly but during the game the land is all blue no grass and water is visible. This also happened with hell in vietnam.
By the way i have a acer 4520 lappy with following specs :-
amd atholon x2  1.7 ghz
1gig ram
160 gig hdd
nvidia 7000m integrated
i have played games like most wanted and carbon pop t2t call of duty but they did show such problem.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Guys i got FarCry and when i installed it on my pc it started perfectly but during the game the land is all blue no grass and water is visible. This also happened with hell in vietnam.
> By the way i have a acer 4520 lappy with following specs :-
> amd atholon x2  1.7 ghz
> 1gig ram
> ...



No problem with ur hardware so don't worry. Patch the game (1.1 , 1.2 , 1.3 , 1.31) and should go away .


----------



## skippednote (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No problem with ur hardware so don't worry. Patch the game (1.1 , 1.2 , 1.3 , 1.31) and should go away .



awesome man thanks dr help i used the 1.4 patch and it worked nicely


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard somewhere that GTA IV requires atleast Geforce 8 series of cards.... 
Is it true?
Can i able to play the game at low settings? (See my siggy for my sys spec..)

Please let me know the fact....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> awesome man thanks dr help i used the 1.4 patch and it worked nicely



Oops! Sorry I forgot that there is a 1.4 patch which gives the cumulative effect of all the patches. Thanks to you for correcting me . Anyways, enjoy the game.



rajkumar_pb said:


> I've heard somewhere that GTA IV requires atleast Geforce 8 series of cards....
> Is it true?
> Can i able to play the game at low settings? (See my siggy for my sys spec..)
> 
> Please let me know the fact....



No, it has nothign to do with the series. It needs shader model 3.0 and AFAIK, 7600GS has SM3.0 and yus, you will definetly pull off low on 1024x768 resolution .


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No, it has nothign to do with the series. It needs shader model 3.0 and AFAIK, 7600GS has SM3.0 and yus, you will definetly pull off low on 1024x768 resolution .



Yup.. i even able to play that game @ low settings....
But anyway i throw this card after few months as i buy this card only for my uncle(but i used it currently).. And my budget at that time may be 5k or more...
I think i can buy 9600GSO(Yep.. for 6.5k...i managed it) and will play the game with all eye candy turned on....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No, it has nothign to do with the series. It needs shader model 3.0 and AFAIK, 7600GS has SM3.0 and yus, you will definetly pull off low on 1024x768 resolution .



Even 6200 LE has SM 3.0.
So these cards will run the game


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Even 6200 LE has SM 3.0.
> So these cards will run the game



Yus but the game might crawl


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 27, 2008)

hi
will harry potter 5 run on my pc
i have
1) 256 mb Ram
2) Nvidia fx5200 PCI
3) intel 845gv Chipsets


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

^^
I doubt no


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

rohitshubham said:


> hi
> will harry potter 5 run on my pc
> i have
> 1) 256 mb Ram
> ...



It will run..... crawling gameplay .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

It won't.All newer EA games ask for minimum 6200 or 6600 cards.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2008)

@KPowerMania: Why you change ur siggy man... Thats really nice one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

^


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 28, 2008)

hi will crysis run on one of my freind's computer(ultra high )
1)2*2 GB DDR3 RAM
2)Windows Vista Ultimate
3)Nvidia GeForce 280GTX
4)Intel Q6600



Is there any game which will not run good?


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Dave?  Man that isnt a question to ask. Crysis will run pretty well  @ 1080p in that rig.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2008)

For all your config needs, visit this site:
*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
Run the applet
Select the game from the Menu (updated frequently)
It'll say if your system config has passed the minimum requirements or recommended requirements (recommended= maximum eye candy )
And what should be done to make the game playable in recommended/minimum requirements (whichever test your PC failed in )


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> For all your config needs, visit this site:
> *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
> Run the applet
> Select the game from the Menu (updated frequently)
> ...


That have been discussed more than 1000 times and that website is not so accurate.... OK... It tells that my system meets only min req to play FarCry but i run it with all maxed at high res.... Verry buggy site....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> That have been discussed more than 1000 times


;P
Just thought it was worth reminding you'll (I did mention it earlier)
But yes its too buggy
Even so
Ideal for new/n00bies


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ;P
> Just thought it was worth reminding you'll (I did mention it earlier)
> But yes its too buggy
> Even so
> Ideal for new/n00bies



So, its better play the demo first and if it works then go for full version.... This is a best practice....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

*Windows Vista Ultimate / Windows XP Professional* (I have both in the same Hardisk)
*2 GB RAM
Intel Pentium 4 3.00 GHz
Intel 82865G Graphic Controller

Will Call Of Duty 4 : Modern Welfare Run in my PC.
*


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
Try this site first 

But from what i can fathom,
It should work as smooth as makhan in medium settings


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Windows Vista Ultimate / Windows XP Professional* (I have both in the same Hardisk)
> *2 GB RAM
> Intel Pentium 4 3.00 GHz
> Intel 82865G Graphic Controller
> ...



*  “Min Specs” *


CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) 64 2800+ processor or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
Harddrive: 8GB of free hard drive space
Video card (generic): NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 6600 or better or ATI(R) Radeon(R) 9800Pro or better
 *“Recommended Specs” *


CPU: 2.4 GHz dual core or better is recommended
RAM: 1GB for XP; 2GB for Vista is recommended
Harddrive: 8GB of free hard drive space
Video card: *3.0 Shader Support recommended*. Nvidia Geforce 7800 or better or ATI Radeon X1800 or better

Since u dont have SM3.0 supported dedicated gfx card... No.. It won't run on ur PC...


ATi X800 or higher

According to CoDUtility.com via CharlieOscarDelta.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

I managed to run GTA:SA in this setting so will COD:4 not run..??


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I managed to run GTA:SA in this setting so will COD:4 not run..??


I even play GTA:SA with my onboard VIA Unichrome Pro IGP with 64MB VRAM and 192MB of RAM...(32MB Shared).. with a better gameplay....Dont compare cod4 with gta:sa!

COD4 is such a new game and it needs a dedicated gfx card with SM3.0 support to play the COD4.. So try to get a low end card like 8600GT for 3-3.5k to enjoy playing cod4 in ur PC... Or get 76/79GT used cards for as low as 1.5k.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I managed to run GTA:SA in this setting so will COD:4 not run..??



hmm.. as far as my eXperience goes, COD4 requires SM3.0. Even if you have a 780G mobo from AMD it will refuse to run bcoz of the lack of SM3.0 but it will run on a mere 6600GT .


----------



## skippednote (Aug 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hmm.. as far as my eXperience goes, COD4 requires SM3.0. Even if you have a 780G mobo from AMD it will refuse to run bcoz of the lack of SM3.0 but it will run on a mere 6600GT .



what you sayin man Motherboards based on Amd 780g have a Shader Model 3.0 and support DX10.0. By the way he would be able to play cod 4 at ultra low settings


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hmm.. as far as my eXperience goes, COD4 requires SM3.0. Even if you have a 780G mobo from AMD it will refuse to run bcoz of the lack of SM3.0 but it will run on a mere 6600GT .



Not correct.
It even runs with SM 2.0


----------



## skippednote (Aug 30, 2008)

/\
Hahaha.....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 30, 2008)

^^
Cant understand your reson for laughter.

BTW,I have played it with 6200LE on 945,8800GT on 945 & onboard graphics of RC410M.
And RC410M has SM 2.0


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it is payable if i use *3D-Analyze*


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 30, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Is it is payable if i use *3D-Analyze*



I dnt think so....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

my brother cancelled COD4 

Ok so..


*Windows XP Professional*
*2 GB RAM
Intel Pentium4  3.00 GHz
Intel 82865G Graphic Controller

Will all these games run in my pc or not:-
*

_*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*_
_*Mafia*_
_*Half-Life 2*_
_*Need For Speed : Carbon*_
_*Need For Speed : Pro Street*_
_*Halo 2*_
_*Resident Evil 4*_
_*Gears of War*_
_*Quake 4*_
_*Assassin's Creed*_


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> my brother cancelled COD4
> 
> Ok so..
> 
> ...



1. Yes
2.Sure.
3.Might run at low.
4. Yes @Ultra low
5.No
6.Dunno .
7. No
8. No
9.Yes @Low.
10. Can run and cannot run. Havent tested it with your hard to spell IGP .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

And what for Call of Duty 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Cod3 isnt released for PC sadly. Only consoles .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

Call of Duty 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Hell yeah .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2008)

will run fine....
ok so i will play that


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Ya, its a nice game .


----------



## skippednote (Sep 1, 2008)

@krazzy 
did u try COD1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 2, 2008)

nope..


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Try it before playing any other game from cod series


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> nope..



Why don't you buy a graphic card, It will solve your and others all the problems. Just check the game by its date of release. About 99% games launched before 2006 will easily run on your pc.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 7, 2008)

XP SP3
Intel 82945G graphics chipset
Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
2 gb RAM

Will these run
1. Counter Strike( Any version)-first time im playing it
2. Warcraft 3: With highest expansion pack-first time again( and by the way which is the latest expansion pack?)
3. Half-Life 2
4. NFS: Carbon( is it good?)
5.Latest Call of Duty.


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 7, 2008)

My Specs:

Intel 865G Onboard Graphics 64 MB

Pentium 4 <2.4 GHz>

1 GB RAM

160 GB Sata HDD

I want to run the old game Prince of Persia : Sands of time , Warrior Within 



lethalweaponforever said:


> XP SP3
> Intel 82945G graphics chipset
> Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
> 2 gb RAM
> ...



1.wil run
2.will run (frozen throne)
3.yes
4.dont know
5.yes


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

^^Sands of Time = NO

Warrior Withing = Yes @ all settings low


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 7, 2008)

R u Sure CoD 4 will run in
XP SP3
Intel 82945G graphics chipset
Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
2 gb RAM

absolutely sure?


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 7, 2008)

I am not sure COD4 will ever run on that! I have the same configs. except that i have a 2.25 GB RAM. I think COD4 requires a video card!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

It requires SM2.0/3.0

AFAIK it wont run .


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 7, 2008)

an 82945G Chipset has pixel shader 2.0

i know this for sure
so it should run shoudn't it?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes COD 4 atleast requires a graphics card.
So it wont run.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 8, 2008)

How bout in this config: will the games below run 
XP SP3
Intel 82945G graphics chipset
Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
2 gb RAM

Will these run
1. Counter Strike( Any version)-first time im playing it
2. Warcraft 3: With highest expansion pack-first time again( and by the way which is the latest expansion pack?)
3. Half-Life 2
4. NFS: Carbon( is it good?)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

All games will run

but from No.2 onwards, all will run @lowes settings 

No.1 Counter-Strike Condition Zero will work fine @Medium


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 8, 2008)

when u say lowest will i get a good frame rate at those settings......

i can tweak the graphics using 3D-Analyzer( Works for NFS: MW)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

ya u will get good FPS at lowest......


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 8, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> How bout in this config: will the games below run
> XP SP3
> Intel 82945G graphics chipset
> Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
> ...



Hmmm...., Counter Strike and Half Life will work, however slowly. Warcraft 3 will work, but i didn't get frozen throne and the next expansion pack working. But Warcraft 3 : Reign of Chaos works fine even with the best settings. NFS Carbon is good, but requires a video card!


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:
			
		

> Windows XP Professional
> 2 GB RAM
> Intel Pentium4 3.00 GHz
> Intel 82865G Graphic Controller
> ...


1. Dunno
2. Yes
3. Dunno
4. No
5. No
6. No
7. Yes(Ran on Intel 82845G/ Via Unichrome using 3dAnalyser, the game is a bad port  )
8. Dunno
9. No
10. No



			
				lethalweaponforever said:
			
		

> Will these run
> 1. Counter Strike( Any version)-first time im playing it
> 2. Warcraft 3: With highest expansion pack-first time again( and by the way which is the latest expansion pack?)
> 3. Half-Life 2
> ...



1.Yes
2.Yes
3.Yes
4.Yes
5.No AFAIK.

PS: @lethalweaponforever; ahem! what do you tweak in 3dAnalyser for NFS:MW? It should run by default isnt it?


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 9, 2008)

@ironmanforever: Ya dude! NFS:MW does run by default but at low graphical settings....When i say tweaked it, i meant that using 3d analyzer i made it run at a greater resolution(1028 * 768) in good graphics( Over bright and Rain effect excluded) at good speed

oh and what is AFAIK


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

As Far As I Know (AFAIK).


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2008)

[Offtopic]
lethalweaponforever => noob of the week   
[/Offtopic]


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah Very Funny


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 10, 2008)

@ IronManForever ..
What's so noobish if someone doesn't know full form of AFAIK ???


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

[OT]@amrawtanshx => Man, was kidding.  Even I have been called a noob in similar cases. And I love pranks and jokes, so thought a little spice would go a long way.  [/OT]

amrawtanshx => noob of the day for such noobish question..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
Looks like u are pretty fond of rewarding titles to other ... Which actually suit YOU.
Looks like you are the biggest g33k in da world.

I got something for you .... Hope U enjoy.

*img154.imageshack.us/img154/1417/younooblt6.th.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Isn't this going a lot off topic....!!

Do MMORPGs like Gothic 3 and Hard To Be A God require video cards??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Ya.


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Will the new coming games require dx10?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Not for sometime......they will run on both the platforms....i.e. Dx9 and Dx10 .


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess that's because of the failure of vista??

Will DX10 be integrated with XP?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Isn't this going a lot off topic....!!
> 
> Do MMORPGs like Gothic 3 and Hard To Be A God require video cards??



Thanks to IronManForever .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

@Dragoon

^^Not bcoz of the failure but bcoz people will take time to completely shift to Dx10 ...

[offtopic] After a lot of time, we got a sensible discussion in the Gamerz section......thanks buddy  [offtopic]


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

[offtopic]Don't mention it....!![/offtopic]

I heard that the license registration of XP has been extended by Microsoft, does that mean that they will bring dx10 to xp soon?
[offtopic]I downloaded xp pro sp3 a few weeks ago.[/offtopic]


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^XP is EOL and no further updates will be released for it........


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Will *Spore*, *Sims2*, *COD4*, Dark Sector work on my PC?

_Intel_ *Core 2 Duo* E4300 @ *1.80 GHz*.
Windows *XP* Pro SP3
*2294 MB* RAM
_Intel_ *82945G* Express Chipset Family


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
COD 4 wont run.


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

What about Dark Sector?

Its graphics look too much that it requires a video card to handle it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Dunno about that game......infact, I heard about it for the first time


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry dude, I didn't check it right.
That game is not for PC.

What about Merceneries 2?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Isn't this going a lot off topic....!!





			
				Dragoon said:
			
		

> [offtopic]Don't mention it....!![/offtopic]
> 
> I heard that the license registration of XP has been extended by Microsoft, does that mean that they will bring dx10 to xp soon?
> [offtopic]I downloaded xp pro sp3 a few weeks ago.[/offtopic]



Well, doesnt suit someone who starts and ends his post with Offtopic.



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> Thanks to IronManForever.


You'll know that I aint that bad. 

Ontopic => Well, when new DirectX is released, games released are always made such that they support both versions and hardware, but offer better visuals for newer DX version and hardware. Even DX 9 hardware(not 9.0c hardware but older) supports some low-end DX10 games AFAIK, such as NFS PS. (Not crysis of course.)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I'm so sorry dude, I didn't check it right.
> That game is not for PC.
> 
> What about Merceneries 2?



It requires SM3.0


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I'm so sorry dude, I didn't check it right.
> That game is not for PC.
> 
> What about Merceneries 2?



I am getting it ..
Then only will be able to tell.

But I dont think it will run.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 12, 2008)

will crysis warhead run on
core 2 duo e4500
2gb ram
ati x1550


----------



## skippednote (Sep 12, 2008)

Will stalker and cod4 run on my pc.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

prateekdwivedi1 said:


> will crysis warhead run on
> core 2 duo e4500
> 2gb ram
> ati x1550



ya but on medium-low settings.



bassam904 said:


> Will stalker and cod4 run on my pc.



STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl - yes on lowest settings.
COD4 - dunno.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

I was shocked to read the Hardware Requirements of GTA 4... Yep... Here is the list i found from link in the GTA Heaven thread...
Dual Core processor or better
2GB RAM
*18GB*(What they gonna do with 18GB!!!!!) free HDD space
*512MB* Direct3D 10 or Direct3D 9 Compliant Card...

and i dont know exactly what is the Minimum Requirement to Play this as i only have a 7600GS 256MB DX9 card....
And a p4 HT proccy......
Obviously i have 2GB RAM....

I gotta change my proccy and my gfx card tooooooooo........... atleast 10k.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I was shocked to read the Hardware Requirements of GTA 4... Yep... Here is the list i found from link in the GTA Heaven thread...
> Dual Core processor or better
> 2GB RAM
> *18GB*(What they gonna do with 18GB!!!!!) free HDD space
> ...



Dude, its a sandbox game and it has a lot of texture and stuff and thus it will require space.....remember GTA:SA ?? It was one of the first games to come out on DVD while others still continued to be launched on multiple discs .

Ya, you seriously need a upgrade.

Consider the MSI P45 Neo-F + E7200 + Palit HD4850 .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Consider the MSI P45 Neo-F + E7200 + Palit HD4850 .


5.5k+5.2k+10k = 20.7k

Its above my budget... May be like this one...
I spend a max of 12k on my upgrade.. 
So a proccy+GPU around 12k... Proccy - E7200..And GPU-????????Gimme some options around 6-7k....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^How about the Palit 9800GT ??

E7200 + 9800GT will be fine .


----------



## skippednote (Sep 15, 2008)

Will i be able to run timeshift at mid settings on my pc


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^How about the Palit 9800GT ??
> 
> E7200 + 9800GT will be fine .


OK... Consider this...
P4+HD4850 vs E7200+9800GT

Which one performs better?
I vote for first one....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Will i be able to run timeshift at mid settings on my pc



I doubt that.
U can run it at low only IMO.
It requires a lot of features.

But still give it a try.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OK... Consider this...
> P4+HD4850 vs E7200+9800GT
> 
> Which one performs better?
> I vote for first one....



I for the second coz P4 will be a serious bottleneck.....hey, why not get a HD4850 for your Rig2 with a E4500....you can upgrade the CPU later as E4500 will be good with the HD4850.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
Correct.
P4 will be seroius bottleneck.
In COD4 it shows the bottleneck aspect .... So in newer games u know what to eXpect


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I for the second coz P4 will be a serious bottleneck.....hey, why not get a HD4850 for your Rig2 with a E4500....you can upgrade the CPU later as E4500 will be good with the HD4850.


Yep...
E4500+P5N-MX+HD4850 ~ Think works fine in my case
P4+945GCPE+7600GS~ Impossible.. coz 945GCPE has no PCI-E slot......
So,
P4+945GCPE+Onboard IGP ~ Means left 7600GS unused...

So confused....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yep...
> E4500+P5N-MX+HD4850 ~ Think works fine in my case
> P4+945GCPE+7600GS~ Impossible.. coz 945GCPE has no PCI-E slot......
> So,
> ...



What will you do with it anyways ??? It's old, weak and beaten. Either sell it or keep it in the showcase as memory .

Go for the first one, you wont be dissapointed .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> What will you do with it anyways ??? It's old, weak and beaten. Either sell it or keep it in the showcase as memory .
> 
> Go for the first one, you wont be dissapointed .





You want that 7600GS left unused...
Nah... i get a new mobo with a PCI-E slot under 3k and fit 7600GS+P4 with that... But not now.. Until then it must remain idle.....


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 17, 2008)

XP SP3
Intel 82945G graphics chipset
Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
2 gb RAM

Will Half Life 2 Orange Box run on that........

well i still have the game, installed it....the menu is loading but i cant launch the god damned game. whenever i go to new game option and click on the first chapter nothing happens


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> XP SP3
> Intel 82945G graphics chipset
> Pentium DC 1.8 Ghz
> 2 gb RAM
> ...


@low settings...


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 20, 2008)

My friends pc:-intel pantium 4,512 ram, onboard graphics. Will code of honor 2 will run on his machine.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Crysis900 said:


> My friends pc:-intel pantium 4,512 ram, onboard graphics. Will code of honor 2 will run on his machine.


U kidding.....
Dont dreaming w/o a graphics card.....


----------



## NauticA (Sep 26, 2008)

*T8100 processor 2.1 Ghz
2 Gb ram
Ati X2300

world in conflict?*


----------



## mrintech (Sep 26, 2008)

*How to Analyse your PC Configuration whether it can Run a Particular Game?*: 

*tech-baby.co.cc/2008/09/12/analyse-your-pc-configuration-whether-it-can-run-a-particular-game/


----------



## skippednote (Sep 26, 2008)

will i be able to run gears of war. let it be the lowest settings.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

NauticA said:


> *T8100 processor 2.1 Ghz
> 2 Gb ram
> Ati X2300
> 
> world in conflict?*



yup.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 26, 2008)

why dont you guys just go here and check for yourself 

*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

_


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> why dont you guys just go here and check for yourself
> 
> *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
> 
> _


Dont refer that site as it's very buggy......


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mobo : Intel 865G
Gfx    : Intel 82865G Graphics Controller
Processor : P4 2.4 GHz
RAM : 1 GB

I Want to Run
1.Far Cry
2.COD4
3.Assasin's Creed
4.PoP:T2T
5.NFS : MW & Carbon

Can I run these Games Even @low settings


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ I think no.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

^^NFS MW yes at lowest setting

I ran it on 845 on my friends comp.


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 26, 2008)

How Much FPS Did u get
What Bout WC3:RoC & TFT


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

Aakash14 said:


> Mobo : Intel 865G
> Gfx    : Intel 82865G Graphics Controller
> Processor : P4 2.4 GHz
> RAM : 1 GB
> ...



1. Nope
2.Not at all
3. No way!!
4. Nope
5. Yes and No (MW - yes, Carbon - no)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 27, 2008)

@Aakash14

1.Far Cry ... It can
2.COD4 ... No
3.Assasin's Creed .. No
4.PoP:T2T ... Yes
5.NFS : MW & Carbon .. Yes n Yes


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> @Aakash14
> 
> 1.Far Cry ... It can
> 2.COD4 ... No
> ...



Far Cry -->> NO. I wasnt able to play it with my previous card, the FX5200 then HowTF will he play it with 865 IGP 

PoP: T2T -->> Yes, he can play it. I realized it now. But, he will need some software to emulate SM2.0 and such sh1t.

NFS MW and Carbon --> NFS MW will run at 25FPS on lowest setting and lowest res. but Carbon will crawl. Again experience. I have tried to run both with my previous FX5200 and beleive me, Carbon crawled while MW was playable well and good.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 27, 2008)

I played  Far Cry with my previous FX 5200 at medium settings at 1024x768. It gave me smooth 60 FPS. But i had overclocked it a bit. 290/420.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I played  Far Cry with my previous FX 5200 at medium settings at 1024x768. It gave me smooth 60 FPS. But i had overclocked it a bit. 290/420.



I forgot to say that I had a P4 1.8Ghz and 512MB DDR 333Mhz RAM


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Far Cry -->> NO. I wasnt able to play it with my previous card, the FX5200 then HowTF will he play it with 865 IGP
> 
> PoP: T2T -->> Yes, he can play it. I realized it now. But, he will need some software to emulate SM2.0 and such sh1t.
> 
> NFS MW and Carbon --> NFS MW will run at 25FPS on lowest setting and lowest res. but Carbon will crawl. Again experience. I have tried to run both with my previous FX5200 and beleive me, Carbon crawled while MW was playable well and good.



What I have written will work.
Carbon wont crawl .. It will work.
No need to emulate SM2.0 in T2T ... iT will work.
Farcry CAN work ... I am not sure about it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> What I have written will work.
> Carbon wont crawl .. It will work.
> No need to emulate SM2.0 in T2T ... iT will work.
> Farcry CAN work ... I am not sure about it.



aah! yes.......PoP : SoT needs emulation so you are right. Silly me!

But still I have doubt regarding Carbon and FarCry coz he has a 865 IGP .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 28, 2008)

^^
Carbon will work.(My friend with 845 ran it on 512MB RAM)
But I am not sure about Farcry.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Carbon will work.(My friend with 845 ran it on 512MB RAM)
> But I am not sure about Farcry.



Oh fine then. Experience is the greatest teacher .

If Carbon runz then FarCry must run....


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 29, 2008)

Carbon requires a video card.
Check it here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_speed_carbon


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Carbon requires a video card.
> Check it here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_speed_carbon



I ran this game with my D101GGC board which had a ATi X200 Onboard GFX with a E2160 and 1GB RAM... 
So, a 128MB Onboard along with a 512MB(+) RAM will suffice to run the game smoothly at low-med settings at 800x600 and low at 1024x768 resolution.... Even i ran NFSro Street with my 7050 Onboard IGP..... Gives a manageable FPS at low settings...

So, Carbon may ran if his IGP has atleast 128MB memory.... but atleast a 512MB RAM was needed to make the game not crawl....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 29, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Carbon requires a video card.
> Check it here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_speed_carbon



There are many games which run even if they required a card.
BTW .. I have disscussed this thing many times before in this thread

Offtopic : Post in other sections other than Gamerz ,Chit Chat .. to increase your post count.


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

can crysis run on 8400gs and 8600gt ? what resolotions are expected


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

On 1024 x 786 at mid settings


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> can crysis run on 8400gs and 8600gt ? what resolotions are expected



8600GT -> Medium/High on 1024x768
8400GS -> Low on 1024x768


----------



## REY619 (Sep 29, 2008)

People this is the config of my new Dell Studio 15.....


> Intel C2D T5850 2.16 GHz, 3GB 667 MHz Dual channel DDR2 SDRAM, 256 MB ATI MobilityRadeon HD 3450 graphics card...


Will these games run? Also will they run smoothly or with hiccups etc..

```
1. GTA:SA
2. NFS MW/Carbon
3. CoD4
4. Far Cry
5. Crysis
6. Counter Strike:1.6/Source/CZ
7. Quake 4/Unreal Tournament
8. SD vs RAW 2008
9. Battlefield 2
10. Medal of honour (Pacific assault/allied assault/airborne)
```
Also please suggest some good Army/Racing/action games which will run on the above config...
Thanx..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

^^Yus,


----------



## REY619 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ Whoa!! All of them?? 
Thanx..


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 30, 2008)

SD vs RAW? When did that come to PC? Or r u saying emulator?


----------



## REY619 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ Damn!! lol yes.. didnt noticed.. just wrote the games on the top of my head at that time... 
I have one more question though.. will the above written games run on Vista.. ??
thanx.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

REY619 said:


> ^^ Damn!! lol yes.. didnt noticed.. just wrote the games on the top of my head at that time...
> I have one more question though.. will the above written games run on Vista.. ??
> thanx.



ya coz u have a good enuff dedicated GPU.


----------



## sagar_jxd (Oct 2, 2008)

yes it will run in my opinion but not too smoothly 
it will hang at some places or will run slow slow..........


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

^^That problem will only persist for Crysis.


----------



## sagar_jxd (Oct 2, 2008)

REY619 said:


> People this is the config of my new Dell Studio 15.....
> 
> Will these games run? Also will they run smoothly or with hiccups etc..
> 
> ...





yes these games will run smoothly ur laptop configuration is enough to make it run smoothly

u need some new good games u shuld check out 
"GRID" Fantastic game (Racing)


----------



## REY619 (Oct 2, 2008)

sagar_jxd said:


> yes it will run in my opinion but not too smoothly
> it will hang at some places or will run slow slow..........


Which game you talking about? I dont think all of them... 


sagar_jxd said:


> yes these games will run smoothly ur laptop configuration is enough to make it run smoothly
> 
> u need some new good games u shuld check out
> "GRID" Fantastic game (Racing)




Yup thanx.. Will check out GRID too.. 



KPower Mania said:


> ^^That problem will only persist for Crysis.


Yeah, i will try tweaking the settings to squeeze the max of he system.. 
Also can u suggest some other Survival Horror games? My main concern is their compatibility with Vista...


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2008)

He is talking about the game played through emulator.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 7, 2008)

Guys will REsident Evil 4 work on Vista?
Config is -
Intel C2D T5850 2.16GHz, 3GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 256 MB GPU, 250GB HDD.

My only concern is its compatibility with Vista.

Thanx.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

REY619 said:


> Guys will REsident Evil 4 work on Vista?
> Config is -
> Intel C2D T5850 2.16GHz, 3GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 256 MB GPU, 250GB HDD.
> 
> ...


Sure it would.....


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

i hav a lg lapyop with the following config 
4gb ram core 2 duo t5750 2.ooghz processor ati mobility radeon 256mb 2400hd graphic solution 
can i play crysis ,fear ,hellgate london etc on it? if yes at what resolutions


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

anmol singh mzn 2008 said:


> i hav a lg lapyop with the following config
> 4gb ram core 2 duo t5750 2.ooghz processor ati mobility radeon 256mb 2400hd graphic solution
> can i play crysis ,fear ,hellgate london etc on it? if yes at what resolutions



Yup.

Crysis -> low/medium with no AA on 1024x768
FEAR -> Medium with no AA on 1024x768
Helgate London -> Same as Crysis.


----------



## Aakash14 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mobo-Intel 865
Gfx-Onboard IGP
Proccy-Intel P4 2.4 GHz
Game--- World of Warcraft


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Sounds ok...... will run on low I think.

For 4.5k, you can buy a 7300GT 512MB grafix card.


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

can the following games run on hp dv5 laptop with config:
4gb ram ; 2.4ghz dual core t7350 processor ; nvidia 9600m gt gfx solution ?
crysis ,fear ,hellgate london, gow, diablo2  etc
if yes at what resolutions


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Yup all will run.


Crysis --> Medium/Low with no AA on 1024x768
FEAR -> Medium/High with no AA on 1024x768
Hellgate London --> Medium with no AA on 1024x768
Gears of War --> Low/Medium with no AA on 1024x768
Diablo 2 --> High with no AA on 1024x768


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

My config:
Intel Core2Extreme(Duo) 2.4Ghz
2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Intel motherboard(Dunno which one)
AMD Radeon 2600 Pro 256MB DDR3
Windows XP SP2

Wanna play Flatout Ultimate Carnage,Frontlines Fuel Of War,COD4,Crysis Warhead.
I know these games would run but what kinda performance can I expect from these games?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Wait.........WTF.....you have an Intel Core 2 Extreme on a 945 mobo..... now how the **** is this possible ??

Anyways, all will run.

Cod4 -> Max, 2xAA......on 1024x768
CW -> Mainstream with Motion Blur off , no AA.... on 1024x768
F:FoW --> Medium, no AA..... 1024x768
FUO --> High, no AA...... 1024x768


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
See,I am not sure about the mobo coz Apple doesn't disclose that info.
Mostly they use 945 so I mentioned it.
Anyways Post edited.


----------



## neo_anderson (Oct 13, 2008)

hey all,
my brother is all talking about  new pc games "Crysis Warhead" and "Assassins Creed", i just wanna know if someone can tell me if it will run on the following config. just to state, gears of wars doesn't run on it, very very very very slowly and bad graphics.....

HP pavilion dv2119tx
2 gb ram
geforce go 7200
vista
1.6 ghz core2duo

pls can some1 help???

also COD4 ran fine on his laptop....


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

@Aakash14
For 4500, u get a 7600GT card, from XFX....



neo_anderson said:


> hey all,
> my brother is all talking about  new pc games "Crysis Warhead" and "Assassins Creed", i just wanna know if someone can tell me if it will run on the following config. just to state, gears of wars doesn't run on it, very very very very slowly and bad graphics.....
> 
> HP pavilion dv2119tx
> ...


It will run at low settings with no AA or AF whatever it is.....


----------



## constantine (Oct 13, 2008)

y 7600gt for 3.9k u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 isint tht better?? or 9500gt for about 4 k 

neway 
can i play crysis on an xpertvision 8600gt 256mb ddr3 

@1024*768 res 
and no aa 
in high or medium??
will it work well (no lag) ?

and sunny u hav a freakin core to extreme and a crap ass card like AMD Radeon 2600 Pro 256MB DDR3 ?? why??
couldnt u get urself a gtx 280,or gtx 260 or 9800gt/gtx or a 9600gt at the minimum.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

constantine said:


> y 7600gt for 3.9k u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 isint tht better?? or 9500gt for about 4 k


Dude, he just ask for a AGP card.. tats y i suggest him the 7600GT......


constantine said:


> neway
> can i play crysis on an xpertvision 8600gt 256mb ddr3
> @1024*768 res
> and no aa
> ...


----------



## cool_n (Oct 18, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> @ironmanforever: Ya dude! NFS:MW does run by default but at low graphical settings....When i say tweaked it, i meant that using 3d analyzer i made it run at a greater resolution(1028 * 768) in good graphics( Over bright and Rain effect excluded) at good speed
> 
> oh and what is AFAIK



how can i run nfs mw [full version] on my pc using 3d analyser . i hav pentiumD running @ 3ghz, 512 ram . I have played nfs:mw demo using 3d analyzer but nfs mw full version
is not running with 3d analyzer . How can i run this . help plz.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 18, 2008)

Resident Evil 4 not working on 
Core2Duo E4500, 946GZ, 3GB RAM....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

that game needs a 6600GT or higher class of GPU....no candies for IGPs....

Anyways, the game sux on PC


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

constantine said:


> and sunny u hav a freakin core to extreme and a crap ass card like AMD Radeon 2600 Pro 256MB DDR3 ?? why??
> couldnt u get urself a gtx 280,or gtx 260 or 9800gt/gtx or a 9600gt at the minimum.


Please refer to my siggy for that.You might get a clue of what I'm actually talking about.


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 21, 2008)

will rise of nations : throne and  patriots run on P3 866 Mhz, 384 MB Ram, AGP Fx5200 with OS being windows 2003?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 21, 2008)

any1 here running Mercenaries 2 on a nVidia gfx card (DX10 mode i.e in Vista).
cud u plz confirm if the game performance takes a hit when water effects r enaled?
the game's performing like sh!t on my 4870 Sonic when water effects is enabled.
so just wanted to confirm whether its a ATi only prob.
thnx.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 22, 2008)

^^
It runs ~30 FPS when it is enabled.And sometimes even below that.
Its a buggy game


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

REY619 said:


> Guys will REsident Evil 4 work on Vista?
> Config is -
> Intel C2D T5850 2.16GHz, 3GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 256 MB GPU, 250GB HDD.
> 
> ...



see , the notebook only is meant for daily usage and its highly not recommended for the gaming and multi tasking , if u want gaming go for alien ware -----------> one more thing all the notebook user thing that they ve 3 gb ram , so that they can play higher games , not like that -----------> the 2008 games are fully CPU and GPU dependent games



hellgate said:


> any1 here running Mercenaries 2 on a nVidia gfx card (DX10 mode i.e in Vista).
> cud u plz confirm if the game performance takes a hit when water effects r enaled?
> the game's performing like sh!t on my 4870 Sonic when water effects is enabled.
> so just wanted to confirm whether its a ATi only prob.
> thnx.



hey same thing happen to me , the game is not running good , i turned on the water effects and all to high then 1024*768 ,, resolution 

the game is sooo slow ,, what is reason



RaghuKL said:


> will rise of nations : throne and  patriots run on P3 866 Mhz, 384 MB Ram, AGP Fx5200 with OS being windows 2003?




sure it has to ,,, but try to add p4


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ 
thx for info


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

now Mercenaries 2 is running perfectly 4 me even with Water effects enabled.


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 27, 2008)

what are the recommended system reqs of diablo 2 and gears of war


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 28, 2008)

no idea about diablo 2 but gears of war needs high end system ie if you want to play with high setting

minimum requirements
OS: Windows Vista or Windows XP
Processor 2.4+ GHz Intel; 2.0+ Ghz AMD
RAM 1 GB
Hard Drive 12 GB free hard drive space
Video Card NVIDIA GeForce 6600+, ATI X700+


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's my PC:-
Processor-Intel Core 2 Duo E4400(2.0 Ghz Clock core speed, 2MB L2 Cache, 800Mhz FSB)
RAM-Kingston ValueRAM (PC2-5300, 1GB,DDR2SD, forgot the frequency(may be 667Mhz))
Motherboard-ASRock ConRoe 1333-D667(details follow
                      Intel 945G Chipset (945GA2 Northbridge, ICH7 southbridge)
Graphics card- Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family(251MB RAM(64 dedicated), Shader Model 2.0.

Could someone please tell me if Hitman: Blood Money will run on it? Also about PoP:TTT?
I tried to find out Sys reqs for the games but they did not mention anything about my motherboard).


EDIT: @anmol singh mzn 2008:-
Here's the sys reqs for Diablo II as stated in the readme(should run(nah, fly!) if you can run WinXP):-


> CPU: Diablo II requires a Pentium-compatible 233 MHz processor or better.
> 
> Memory: 32 MB of RAM is required for Single Player mode. 64 MB of RAM is required for Multiplayer mode. Open Battle.net game Creators and TCP/IP game Hosts: 128MB RAM recommended (256MB RAM in games with over 4 players).
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

POP:TTT will work, damn it worked on 845 too


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Here's my PC:-
> Processor-Intel Core 2 Duo E4400(2.0 Ghz Clock core speed, 2MB L2 Cache, 800Mhz FSB)
> RAM-Kingston ValueRAM (PC2-5300, 1GB,DDR2SD, forgot the frequency(may be 667Mhz))
> Motherboard-ASRock ConRoe 1333-D667(details follow
> ...



Blood Money --> no way dude!
PoP:TTT --> yup!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Blood money = will run on low settins
POP T2T= high


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Nov 1, 2008)

hey guys really serious problem
i've got core 2 duo e4500,2gb ram,x1550 512 mb graphic card and want to play crysis warhead at whatever quality but just want to play it.
i installed it and the setup ran smooth also on starting the intro loaded along with the menu the game loaded with the cutscenes and even started up.i could see my shooting pointer the minimap and the objectives and also hear sounds perfectly but lol no graphics.all the settings were totally low and still i could see nothing of what was around me.please help.is there a problem in my system or anything else pleas do help


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

The game should work properly at low mid settings. Try to update your graphics drivers it might help....!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2008)

/me config:
Nvidia 7300GT 512MB (had to give 8800 back to dad's office )
ASUS P5GC-MX mobo
C2D E4500
2048 MB RAM

Which of the following games will work at what settings:
1)FarCry 2
2)Crysis Warhead
3)Blood Money


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> /me config:
> Nvidia 7300GT 512MB (had to give 8800 back to dad's office )
> ASUS P5GC-MX mobo
> C2D E4500
> ...



1) Low/Medium on 1024x768 with no AA
2) Lowest on 1024x768 with no AA
3) Medium on 1024x768 with 2xAA


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

Crysisran at medium with AA


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Resolution ? Coz my friend was unable to play at Medium with 2xAA on 1440x900 with his 8600gt


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

1024*768....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

:O:O then there is some problem with my friend's PC.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Nov 3, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> The game should work properly at low mid settings. Try to update your graphics drivers it might help....!


thx dude


----------



## ashu@digit (Nov 6, 2008)

My pc configuration :
 	Processor: Intel Pentium D Dual Core 3.4mz
 	Board: Intel DG965RY
 	Ram: 2GB(667)
 	GPU: Palit HD4670  
 	Display : ViewSoniq 17” Wide


 	Pls tell me COD4 will run on it and other games like Crysis , etc.. ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Yep, it will run @ med settings...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

Refer to post #1265 for my config
Will it also run:
1) CoD4 ?
2) Flight Simulator X ?(my brother is an aircraft buff )
 3)Halo 2 ? (is it only for Vista   )
Also at what settings?


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

yup all of them...

You know what ? I was a ble to play COD 4 on my intel GMA x3000  at medium settings, 800x600

And there is a fix for XP AFAIK for Halo 2


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 6, 2008)

^^
All will work fine on 1024*768 ... No AA.
For COD4 play on 1024*768 ... All Lowest to get ~80FPS ... Yes Its tested.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Will it also run:
> 1) CoD4 ?
> 2) Flight Simulator X ?(my brother is an aircraft buff )
> 3)Halo 2 ? (is it only for Vista  )
> Also at what settings?


1. Yes, everything at low
2. @low settings
3. @low-mid settings


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Man


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

Fallout 3 on Intel 965? Any idea how good it would run?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^Lowest... I doubt wether it will run at all .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Fallout 3 on Intel 965? Any idea how good it would run?



no good luck for you unless you pop in a graphics card


----------



## ajit456 (Nov 11, 2008)

MY config is 
Core 2 Duo 2.Ghz, 2MB Cache
3GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 8400m GS (Yea, its a lappy HP DV 6910TX)
Vista Home Premium

Can i run these following games?
* Crysis
* Assasin's creed
* DOOM 3
* HL2
*Farcry  2
*FEAR
*Also suggest some FPS games that will work in my lappy*

I got few probs in these following games ..Guys, pls suggest some solution

POP-T2T : GFX is really coming well.But watever i change (lowest to highest settings), gameplay is slow....no stuttering but it is too slow to play

Farcry : Everything went well (loading, menu, intro cutscene) till i went into the game. I am not able to get GFX inside the game, Everything is blue...no water, sky, green grass......etc..

GRAW 1: I am able to play the game....No stuttering inside game....but sometimes loading takes too much tym and the system hangs........otherwise, its runnig smooth


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

ajit456 said:


> MY config is
> Core 2 Duo 2.Ghz, 2MB Cache
> 3GB RAM
> Nvidia Geforce 8400m GS (Yea, its a lappy HP DV 6910TX)
> ...


Crysis - Yup @ very low and game may crawl....
AC - Nope
DOOM3 - @Very Low
HL2 - @Low
FarCry2 - May work but like a Slideshow....
FEAR - I doubt that....



ajit456 said:


> I got few probs in these following games ..Guys, pls suggest some solution
> 
> POP-T2T : GFX is really coming well.But watever i change (lowest to highest settings), gameplay is slow....no stuttering but it is too slow to play
> 
> ...


 
FarCry - It will run smooth on ur lappy..Try updating ur drivers and check for any patches for tha game.....

GRAW1 - God, this game is a real res hungry game..So no wonder it took such long loading time...


----------



## ajit456 (Nov 11, 2008)

@rajkumar_pb
Sry i forgot to say that my gfx card is 256MB GDDR2 .....Will this make any difference?...
Totally disappointing....ithought atleast FEAR will work....IS 256MB 8400m GS GFX card such a crap?
U didn't say wat to do with POP-T2T..my card shd handle it well....i think prob is with Vista...Some suggestions here plz?
*CAn u suggest some games (Shooting games) that i can play in my lappy w/o any hiccups?*
And Thks for the reply, man.......


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

@ajit456
Man, the 8400M GS Gfx card u mention was too weak, and nowadays that card was only considered when one s decide to buy a HTPC....Its a poor performer in games...

If u came across this thread u may see so many users struggle even with their 8600GT which is far more powerful than this 8400GS...

That too in lappy...Sorry d00d..You have to sacrifice eye-candy and even the performance....

I suggest you to play some old games with some good frame rates and enjoy ur time...

Games like GTA : 3,San Andreas,Vice City.
Serious Sam series.
FarCry -> Download some patches and apply it...Sure it will work on ur lappy...
NFS : MW,Carbon.
And some games released in 2005....


----------



## ajit456 (Nov 11, 2008)

nyway thks for the help dude.......


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

For farcry download the cumulative patch 1.4 from their site and the game will run flawlessly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Will Spider Man 3 friends Or Foes run here:-
Intel 845 onboard graphics 128 mb,
1 gb ram,xp sp2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Nope.


----------



## Anurg (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Guys I Have
XFX 8600 GT XXX Edition
Amd Athlon 64 3000+
2GB DDR 400 Mhz Ram

Will CrysisWarhead,Need For Speed Undercover,Fallout 3 run smoothly on my PC and at what settings


----------



## baccilus (Nov 15, 2008)

All the games will run but at medium settings at 800*600 resolution. The next time you upgrade, upgrade your CPU. It would have been a bottleneck even for an 8500GT. Most of the new games use dual core CPU's now.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 18, 2008)

hi friends, could COD 5 World at war PC, runs on this config:
ram-2gb ddr(400)
processor= P4 HT 3.06 Ghz
Motherboard= Asus P5-RD1Vm with 128 Mb's onboard graphics...(i have read that 256 is needed)

Xp sp2


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope .....


----------



## mayhbp (Dec 1, 2008)

hello people,

will the new prince of persia run on this config with these settings.

dual core 2.4 ghz intel, 
intel 945 mobo
2gb ddr2 ram
xfx 9400gt 1gb ddr2

with settings
res--1024x768
trilenier filtering
0 AA
and medium to high settings


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

mayhbp said:


> hello people,
> 
> will the new prince of persia run on this config with these settings.
> 
> ...



I cant confirm but I will say it will pull it on 1024x768 @low and 0xAA as your card is pretty weak. But it will be able to play it nonetheless.


----------



## gamermj (Dec 3, 2008)

hi!
i have a intel D946GZIS motherboard

i'm looking to buy a 9500gt graphic card and wanted to know if the board is compatible?

all the other components are compatible with the card

thanks for your help!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

^^Yup its compatible.


----------



## gamermj (Dec 3, 2008)

thnx!

also, i'm hoping i'll b able to run games like assassin's creed on med settings with this. True?

i got a:
intel pentium D 3.4ghz
2gb 667mhz ram


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

^^Ya it will be able to pull off med on 1024x768 with no AA.


----------



## kanishka (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello,

I have configuration:

Mobo:Intel DP35DP
CPU:Quad core q6600
MEMORY:4GB RAM 667 MHz
Graphics Card:Nvidia 9800 GTX 512 MB

I wanted to know that would i be able to run crysis warhead at high graphics with 1024x768 resolution or higher??

AA=2x

also other games like Far cry 2 on full graphics,COD5 etc


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

kanishka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have configuration:
> 
> ...



Yup, Crysis on Gamer @that res with 2xAA

Far Cry 2 on Very High/Ultra High @1024x768, no AA

CoD5 .. max settings, 1024x768 and 4xAA will work nice


----------



## kanishka (Dec 4, 2008)

hey thanks for the information Mate.

I wanted to know that do you have any idea how much FPS i'll be getting?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

kanishka said:


> hey thanks for the information Mate.
> 
> I wanted to know that do you have any idea how much FPS i'll be getting?



umm.. i dunno exactly but the gameplay will be smooth. You might encounter a lil stuttering in Warhead at some areas with Ice, etc where you will have to tone down the AA. FC2 is very well optimised and you wont have a problem. Same with CoD5.


----------



## kanishka (Dec 4, 2008)

hey i have got 9800 GTX+ .

Is there any difference between the two?

I mean is GTX + better than GTX? 

and would Warhead work without lagging in GTX+ ??

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dare devil (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a PC with the following config. 

Intel C2D 4500 2.2GHz 
Abit IP 35 E
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz(1GBx2)
160GB SEAGATE SATA HDD 
Galaxy 8600GT 256MB DDR3 
400 watts Antec SP PSU
DELL SE198 WFP 19" LCD
Win XP SP2

Will the following games run smoothly on my PC ?
1)GTA 4
2)COD 5
3)POP 4
4)Left 4 Dead
5)Dead Space


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

kanishka said:


> hey i have got 9800 GTX+ .
> 
> Is there any difference between the two?
> 
> ...



Still you can expect a lil lagging in the icy outer areas. Otherwise it will be butter smooth. And ya, 9800GTX+ is considerably better than GTX .



dare devil said:


> I have a PC with the following config.
> 
> Intel C2D 4500 2.2GHz
> Abit IP 35 E
> ...



1) Yes. 1440.900, no AA, low Draw Distance and med details should give u smooth gplay but the game itself is buggy and laggy

2) Yes. 1024x768 should pull off high but @1440x900, high/med with no AA.

3)Yes. 1440x900, high details... no AA.

4) Yes. High Details @1440x900 with no AA.


----------



## dare devil (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a PC with the following config. 

Intel C2D 4500 2.2GHz 
Abit IP 35 E
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz(1GBx2)
160GB SEAGATE SATA HDD 
Galaxy 8600GT 256MB DDR3
DELL SE198 WFP 19" LCD
400 watts Antec SP PSU
SLK 3000B Cabinet 

I will upgrade my 8600Gt to HD4850 and 400w PSU to CorsairVX450 to run GTA 4 and other new games.

Will my C2D 4500 and Abit IP 35E able to handle the 4850 without any issues?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

dare devil said:


> I have a PC with the following config.
> 
> Intel C2D 4500 2.2GHz
> Abit IP 35 E
> ...



Yup they will. BTW, try OCing ur CPU coz ur mobo is a really good over-clocker. Check out the Hardware section for other info.

Buy the HD4850 without a second thought. It will boost your gaming performance by quite a margin.


----------



## Shyanne (Dec 5, 2008)

I did not realize picking a PC game could be so difficult, started out simply wanting to pick some games for my son and husband for Christmas, then found out they may or may not work on their computers.  After searching the net for answers, and coming up empty, I decided to post here, I hope I am in the right place!

Both computers run Windows XP (fully updated)
One has an Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family
One has an Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics controller

Neither computer is over 2 years old and each has plenty of RAM, etc.

Will the PC game 'Crazy Machines' run on the 82845G computer?
Will the PC game 'Medal of Honor Airborne' run on the 82945G computer?

If these games will not work, can someone suggest something that will.  Son is 16 and enjoys building things, and hubby is a gun nut, loves the history of wars, and is not into science fiction type games.

Thanks for any help you can give this weary Santa!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2008)

my friend has the following spc:

Pentium D 2.80ghz
1gb ddr ram
160gb segate HDD
nvidia geforce 7300SE

is that capable of running Assassins creed 

@

600X480
No AA
all settings to low

thaks


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> my friend has the following spc:
> 
> Pentium D 2.80ghz
> 1gb ddr ram
> ...



yup but the game will look crap.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you tell me the average FPS. Or is there any demo available?


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2008)

> hi friends, could COD 5 World at war PC, runs on this config:
> ram-2gb ddr(400)
> processor= P4 HT 3.06 Ghz
> Motherboard= Asus P5-RD1Vm with 128 Mb's onboard graphics...(i have read that 256 is needed)
> ...


My config is C2D T5450,2GB RAM,XP SP3Inspiron 1420. will COD5 run on my system?
if not, which action games will run? Please suggest some.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2008)

Go to this website & check for yourself :
*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Will *Fifa 09* run in my configuration or not ???

*Intel® Desktop Board D915GVWB Motherboard
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Service Pack 2
Pentium4   2.80GHz
2 GB RAM
No Graphic Card*


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Will *Fifa 09* run in my configuration or not ???
> 
> *Intel® Desktop Board D915GVWB Motherboard
> Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> ...



It should run.


----------



## viswanathgs (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are my system specifications:
Processor: Intel Pentium D 2.67 GHz
RAM: 2GB
OS: Vista (SP1) and XP (SP3)
Graphics Card: nVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 512MB

Will GTA IV run on my PC?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 12, 2008)

YEs, lower settings, and try on XP first with 1024x728 resolution.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 16, 2008)

hi frndz....
as i am not a gaming freak but likes to play for spending tym.....
so can u plz tell which new games can i play with my this configuration.........
suggest me some strategy and GTA type games.....

My config:
Intel  PI945GZD motherboard,
Intel(R) 82945G express chipset family, with 128MB onboard graphic card
MS windows XP pro sp2,
Pentium 4 3.0GHz HT,
1 GB ram,
160 GB HD,
but no seperate graphic card......

thnx ........


----------



## ravinash99 (Dec 17, 2008)

my pc has


amd quadcore processer
nvida 9500 gt
4 gb ram 
320 hdd


can i run prince of persia warriorwithin im my pc?

the game installs properly.... after that its says that my processer is unkown to it
pls help
pls



thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

ravinash99 said:


> my pc has
> 
> 
> amd quadcore processer
> ...



It will run it without breaking a sweat.

The game is not recognising your CPU coz its newer than the game itself .


----------



## Renny (Dec 18, 2008)

Will GTA IV run on this system?

AMD Athlon 3000+ @2GHz
1GB DDR1 RAM
Onboard VIA S3 Unichrome Pro IGP


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Will GTA IV run on this system?
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000+ @2GHz
> 1GB DDR1 RAM
> Onboard VIA S3 Unichrome Pro IGP



Dont even think installing it.. especially with that VIA IGP.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

i haven't played crysis when it was launched as i did not have the requisite hardware. now my system config is--ASUS P5kc m/b
                                    --intel core 2 quad q9300(2.5ghz)..
                                    --1x2gb & 1x1gb ddr2 800mhz ram
                                    --palit hd 4850 512mb(standard non OC'ed)

will i be able to run crysis at full settings without any stuttering or freezing?please reply soon as i will be getting the game in a day or two.

thank you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya you can. But iss game ne bade baro ko mat diya hai


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Ya you can. But iss game ne bade baro ko mat diya hai




did it run at full settings on the 8800gtx?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> did it run at full settings on the 8800gtx?



No. Only the GTX280 and HD4870x2 and HD4850x2 is capable of doing that.

You will be able to handle it easily at High, 2xAA @1440x900 or lower res.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I only saw GTX280 tri-sli and HD4870X2 CrossfireX with a i965 Extreme @ 3.6GHz handling CRYSIS at full settings 1920x1200. 2560x1600 doesn't run well at all due to CPU limitation or some other factor.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yeah, I only saw GTX280 tri-sli and HD4870X2 CrossfireX with a i965 Extreme @ 3.6GHz handling CRYSIS at full settings 1920x1200. 2560x1600 doesn't run well at all due to CPU limitation or some other factor.




But i heard or read somewhere that CRYSIS ran at full settings on the 8800gtx ultra..so that isn't true...


----------



## Gaurav_rip (Dec 20, 2008)

I recently bought a LAPTOP wid the followin config

Laptop Model:HP  dv5 series-1135
CPU: Intel Centrino 2 (Core 2 Duo) P8400@2.26
GPU: nVidia GeForce 9600M GT 512MB dedicated (Total Available 1790MB)
RAM: 3GB RAM 
I dunno abt the mobo ...

Can u plz suggest me what performance can i get and which all games can be played on gud graphics from the list suggested below? 
I am goin to buy some games in a few days and here's the tentative list of games:

Crysis/Crysis Warhead
Prince of Persia(the new series,released on 5th Dec)
COD :WaW
Fallout 3


Also if u can suggest me some really good games that i can try out then plz give me sum suggestions.. (FPS,RPG,Strategy,Racing)
Also although the game is goin to be released later this year but can i get a picture of at what settings will the game Diablo 3 run on my laptop??? I really want to play that game..


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2008)

You can play all of the above mentioned games.

Here try these also :
GTA 4
Devil may cry 4
Crysis
FEAR Perseus Mandate
STALKER Shadows of chernoyl
Stalker clear sky
Far Cry 2
NFS Undercover
NFS Most Wanted
Brothers in Arms Hells highway
Quake 4
Doom 3


----------



## armageddon09 (Dec 20, 2008)

Could you guys suggest me some good Tactical Shooters to play on my laptop which has Intel 945GM onboard graphics ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 21, 2008)

^^Wrong place to post that one! Anyway, try Max Payne, LoS: Vietnam, CoD 1.

Oh, as for my question, heres my monster(Kindly ignore the squeaks... and the size... and the attitude... and the looks..., it IS a monster):-

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E4400(2.0 Ghz Clock core speed, 2MB L2 Cache, 800Mhz FSB) (too late an advice, I've already bought it!*sigh*)
*RAM:* Kingston ValueRAM (PC2-5300, 1GB, DDR2SD)
*Motherboard:* ASRock ConRoe 1333-D667 details follow
_Chipset-_ Intel 945G Chipset (945GA2 Northbridge, ICH7 southbridge)
_Graphics card-_ Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family(251MB RAM(64 dedicated), Shader Model 2.0) (Yes, onboard!)
_Sound Card-_ Realtek HD Audio
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar WD2000JS-60NCB1 (200GB, SATA II, 7200rpm)(Lots of free space)
*Optical disk drives:* LG DVD ROM/CD RW DVD combo drive
*Mouse:* Intex optical mouse(3 buttons and a wheel, *sigh*)

The question: Will *Grand Theft Auto IV* run on this? I know I'm expecting too much! I don't require flashy reflectins and stencil shadows, will it simply run credibly at a decent FPS?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry dude gta 4 requires pixel shader 3.0 or higher while you got only 2.0 
Every thing is fine for a entry level comp


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Wrong place to post that one! Anyway, try Max Payne, LoS: Vietnam, CoD 1.
> 
> Oh, as for my question, heres my monster(Kindly ignore the squeaks... and the size... and the attitude... and the looks..., it IS a monster):-
> 
> ...



No dude, GTA4 wont run .


----------



## armageddon09 (Dec 21, 2008)

Will I b able to play Full Spectrum Warrior and Rainbow Six Vegas on onboard Intel 945GM graphics ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> But i heard or read somewhere that CRYSIS ran at full settings on the 8800gtx ultra..so that isn't true...


Running even a 9600GT can give 2-3frames,8800GTX mite have given no more than 10 frames.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Running even a 9600GT can give 2-3frames,8800GTX mite have given no more than 10 frames.




so what graphic card can actually run crysis at full settings?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

GTX 280 THE BEAST


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

1 GTX280 cant cut it but 3 GTX280s in Tri-SLi can run Crysis on max when coupled with an i7 or Core Extreme proccy. Even 2xHD4870x2 can do it .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> 1 GTX280 cant cut it but 3 GTX280s in Tri-SLi can run Crysis on max when coupled with an i7 or Core Extreme proccy. Even 2xHD4870x2 can do it .




what kind of game is this?i hear its not as good in terms of gameplay..crysis should be banned


----------



## amogh (Dec 21, 2008)

hi i have compaq presario sr1722il
with 2 gb ram ddr2
XFX 8600 gt graphic card
one 750gb hard disk and other 80gb
pentium 4 2.93 ghz
will call of duty world at war will run on my pc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2008)

^^
Yep,it will at medium to high settings.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2008)

^^
At optimization?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 22, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Hey 767hsm.221bx you choice is dull. Crysis is one of the best sci fi game around. It rockz in everything



Dude, you cant comment on anyone's choices. Remember when I said that you ought to be insane coz you are liking Undercover, you were agitated. Same will happen with 767hsm.211bx. Its his choice so let him stick with it. What if I imprison you in a room and make you listen some songs that you dont like and I like then comment that your choice is dull.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

He he  sorry i forgot about that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> so what graphic card can actually run crysis at full settings?



None, with GTX280 Tri SLi and 2X HD4870X2 CFX, at 2560x1600 and full settings, the CPU ran into a bottleneck giving only 13fps, and the CPU was a Corei7 965 @ 3.7GHz!!!!!!!

However the same config at 1920x1200 was able to give appreciable 40+ frames per second.


----------



## Gaurav_rip (Dec 22, 2008)

thnx topgear i ll try dem out
but i ve another question
What do u expect abt diablo 3????
I knw its a little too soon but can sum1 plz gimme a picture of how will the gameplay be like on the followin config laptop...

Laptop Model:HP dv5 series-1135
CPU: Intel Centrino 2 (Core 2 Duo) P8400@2.26
GPU: nVidia GeForce 9600M GT 512MB dedicated (Total Available 1790MB)
RAM: 3GB RAM 
I dunno abt the mobo ...


----------



## amogh (Dec 22, 2008)

*hey i have compaq presario sr1722il
with 2GB ddr2 ram
xfx8600gt graphic card
pentium 4 2.93 ghz processor
750gb +80gb hardisk*
will i be able to play following games
spiderman web of shadows
_Call of duty world at war
Gta 4 _
assassin creed

and at what settings


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

What's ur monitor resoultion?
if 1024x728, then full res., medium settings, 4-8x AF, 0AA


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

you can play the games except gta4 games but i dunno what settings you can play spiderman on...cod WAW should run at med-high settings....assassins creed also at med-high...and gta 4...well your processor just doesnt cut it...i just got the game and on the box it sais minimum core2duo 1.86Ghz or athlon X2 required.


----------



## amogh (Dec 22, 2008)

hi i have COMPAQ presario SR1722il
17 inch crt monitor
2gb DDR2 RAM
XFX 8600 GT 512mb ddr2 graphic card
750gb hard disk
pentium 4 2.93 ghz processor
wiil these GAMES run on my system
CALL OF DUTY WORLD AT WAR
ASSASIAN CREED
GTA 4
SPIDERMAN WEB OF SHADOWS
and tell me that can my processor run games with minimum pentium d as requirement 
TELL ME ON WHAT SETTINGS WILL THESE GAME WILL RUN


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 23, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> hi frndz....
> as i am not a gaming freak but likes to play for spending tym.....
> so can u plz tell which new games can i play with my this configuration.........
> suggest me some strategy,action,shooting and GTA type games.....
> ...



Can anyone help me........??


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 23, 2008)

amogh said:


> hi i have COMPAQ presario SR1722il
> 17 inch crt monitor
> 2gb DDR2 RAM
> XFX 8600 GT 512mb ddr2 graphic card
> ...



Sorry but your CPU is a HUGE bottleneck. All this games require a Dual Core (Pentium D and above) to run properly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

^but they will run at extream low settings. Try one by one. Codww is sure to run.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> Can anyone help me........??



Try AOE III it shud work, and also u can try COD 2.

Listen, google once with games working on Eee PC, all those games will work(and there r many such lists)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> why did u  but a 8600 GTS with Q6600?u shud have bought at least a 8800GT.I too bought a 8800 GTS 512 G92 with my Q6600!!



Yo, He's having Core i7 Rig!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

^Yup and he'll ad a new gpu then l8er


----------



## /< ! /< ( ) (Dec 27, 2008)

hi 
intel celeron CPU 430 @ 1.80GHz
intel 82945g express chipset family 
_*1GB DD2 ram *_
>>>>>> 1.Spliner cell 2.splinter cell double agent 3.splinter cell chaos theory 4.splinter cell pandora tomorrow ????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

May be you can try sp2& chaos theory & pandora tomorow. Double agent wont run coz it requires a gpu


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 27, 2008)

Chaos Theory works widout CPU on Celeron??


----------



## stormgrab (Dec 28, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> to bypass the hw t&l use 3danalyze



Can you please elaborate and teach all of us who dont know how 2 bypass how to do it???


----------



## srinivasdevulapally (Dec 29, 2008)

config:
AMD Sempron
NVIDIA Ge Force 6500 SE
1 GB RAM


Wanna play GTA San Andreas in that..? Will it run?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2008)

srinivasdevulapally said:


> config:
> AMD Sempron
> NVIDIA Ge Force 6500 SE
> 1 GB RAM
> ...



Shud run, although the procc is the culprit here.

Try Liberty City Stories and Vice City, u'll be able to njoy those games more cuz of lesser demand


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

comp@ddict recommended a Xpertvision 9500GT @3.7K. I am planning to buy it soon. I just wanted to check which games can i run on my pc:-

Intel D915GAV mobo
P4 2.8Ghz  procy
512DDR Ram
160GB Seagate @7200RPM
Onboard Graphics
Samsung SyncMaster 793s

For ur reference:-

Level 1 - GTA SA
Level 2 - FIFA 09
Level 3 - Sims 2
Level 4 - NFS Most wanted
Level 5 - PES 09
Level 6 - NFS Carbon
Level 7 - NFS Prostreet
Level 8 - Vista
Level 9 - GTA 4
Level 10 - Crysis

What do you think????


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2008)

with 9500GT, all of them.

Onboard: 
NFS Most Wanted
Sims 2


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

sa_still_rocks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> comp@ddict recommended a Xpertvision 9500GT @3.7K. I am planning to buy it soon. *I just wanted to check which games can i run on my pc*:-
> 
> ...



Lolz  Is that a game ?

Jokes apart - Buddy if you want to play games flawlessly add atleast another 
1GB of Ram & if you want to play games in vista then opt for 2x 1GB ram.


----------



## xingles (Dec 30, 2008)

your computer is too low setup. a lots of games can't run.


----------



## chicha (Dec 30, 2008)

AMD X2 4800 Athlon+
Gigabyte GA M571 SLI S4 mobo.
2*1GB @ 667 Transcend
XFX 8600GT DDR3 256 MB


can it play GTA4?
and at what settings...

what upgrades can i do with the same mobo?
is my mother board good for games?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes it will run just fine at low settings. Go for it. If you want to play at high then get a Geforce 9800gt or GTX 280. or ATI radeon HD 4850.

@:-comp@ddict


> Chaos Theory works widout CPU on Celeron??


NO,at least p3


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

Q) will any game work on the geforce 7300 go
A) no it the worst gpu ever >.<


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

thnx jojo for the info.

@jck
Okay it's not the worst, a 6200TC is more worse.

Abut games, u heard of flash games? They are gr8 fun nowadays!


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

chicha said:


> AMD X2 4800 Athlon+
> Gigabyte GA M571 SLI S4 mobo.
> 2*1GB @ 667 Transcend
> XFX 8600GT DDR3 256 MB
> ...



You could be able to play GTA4 at low setting.
You should upgrade your Gpu.
Palit 9600GT Rs.5800 or Palit HD 4850 Rs. 9500.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 30, 2008)

GTA4 requirements :-

Supported Operating Systems are:

	Windows Vista (plus Service Pack 1)	
	Windows XP (plus Service Pack 3) 
		plus DirectX 9
		plus Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5


Minimum Hardware Requirements:

	Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
	Memory: 1.5GB 
	Free Hard Drive Space: 16GB 
	Video Card: 256MB NVidia 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900
	DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
	Keyboard
	Mouse


Recommended Hardware Requirements:

	Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
	Memory: 2GB (Windows XP) 2.5GB (Windows Vista)
	Free Hard Drive Space: 18GB
	Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870
	DirectX 9 compatible Surround Sound Card
	Keyboard
	Mouse

Other Requirements: 

	Initial activation requires internet connection; Online play requires log-in to Games
	for Windows - LIVE and Rockstar Games Social Club (13+ to register); requires disc
	in drive to play (unlimited installations); software installations required including
	Sony DADC SecuROM, Adobe Flash, DirectX, and Microsoft's .NET Framework,
	Games for Windows - LIVE, and Internet Explorer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> GTA4 requirements :-
> 
> Supported Operating Systems are:
> 
> ...





The era of Dual-cores are over  Now, it's the era of Quad-cores , eh Psycho???


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

Not so soon, Dual cores will continue for some more time, tis is only the first quad core optimized title


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2008)

I also agree that dual core will continue for atleast 2 years.
Is not Unreal Tournament 3 is also quad core optimized ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2008)

No it's dual-core optimized *Sigh*

No it's dual-core optimized *Sigh*


----------



## rock_on (Jan 1, 2009)

Help me out

Will orange box run on my pc

Detailed configuration:

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
Card name: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82845G/GL Chip
         DAC type: Internal
  Display Memory: 64.0 MB
384 kbps airtel unlimited broadband connection

???????????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2009)

^no chance. If you wanna play games get a gfx card and get a new rig.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 1, 2009)

hiya guys.....i was checking out some review regarding GTA IV i saw some videos in which it ran on P4 630 configuration.. i think it ran on this system because of hyperthreading present in P4...i know many of these could be fake!!!!  but if it runs there is a slim chance for p4 630 people who have a good graphic card but on p4 proccy...so guys what do u say bout it????


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

What Gfx card do you Have ? Hoow much ram do you have ?

If you really want to to know If that game will run n your rig then why not give it a try.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 1, 2009)

hey topgear was it for me???


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

ya. certainly thats for you


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 2, 2009)

few days before i had p4 based system...now recently switched to C2D system e7300,g33,2gb,250gb,hd4830,bijli cab, vs 19' monitor. 
but why are u asking????


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2009)

So jus to say that GTAIV will run ^^ on that PC.

But can I ask one thing. What was the price of the HD4830?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2009)

It's Rs. 6,300 here in B'lore. And is Crysis optimized dual cores or quad cores???


----------



## rock_on (Jan 2, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^no chance. If you wanna play games get a gfx card and get a new rig.



You talking to mate??.Its fine really am a console gamer so I dont need a new rig.Orange box was the only game I wanted on pc cos controls of valve games suck on consoles.Am not getting a new gfx card for 1 game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

Crysis is optimized for nothing. Just play it at the settings it is playable.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

^lol thats true.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 2, 2009)

@ comp@ddict 
didnt get u??
hd4830 prices in mumbai are still near...8k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2009)

> It's Rs. 6,300 here in B'lore.
> 8 k in Mumbai u say



Hmm, I wanted to confirm the prices.
Cud u tell me the brand name too, I'll add it here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218&page=1

or post the brand and the prices here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218&page=8


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 3, 2009)

Yo, CompAddict I made a mistake, LOL. Today I confirmed it. I went to the shop & asked him the price of Sapphire Radeon HD4830 512MB, he told me it's Rs. 7,850!! and of course it would become Rs. 8k if we add VAT!! And do you want to know the price of ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ [not AMP!]????


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey comp@ddict,

You said that the 9500GT would run on my pc but my local dealer says that it may or may not be supported by my mobo as it has DDR2 VRAM.

And how much VRAM did you tell? 256 or 512??
 I get the card here @6K. Fair deal??????


{offtopic}Should I upgrade to 1.5GB Ram@1.6K or buy a new HD(2X80GB) @1.8K??

Rig:-Intel D915GAV mobo
P4 2.8Ghz procy
512DDR Ram
160GB Seagate HD
Onboard Graphics
Samsung SyncMaster 793s

{/offtopic}


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 3, 2009)

It doesn't matter what kind of RAM the GPU uses. You just need to have a PCI-Express x16 slot for it to work. Forget DDR2, even a GPU with DDR5 RAM can work with your PC.

Definitely upgrade your RAM as 512 MB is too little for gaming.
Not point in spending 1.8K for a 80 GB HDD when a 250 GB one costs only 300 bucks more.


----------



## devaj (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there experts, This is my computer configuration got by using cpuz and gpuz utilities:    CPUZ: *i39.tinypic.com/33jtgte.jpg *i43.tinypic.com/jtqy36.jpg *i43.tinypic.com/z09sg.jpg *i43.tinypic.com/ifydzt.jpg*i42.tinypic.com/345ivwy.jpg    GPUZ: *i43.tinypic.com/95pveu.jpg   Motherboard does not support ddr2.NO graphics card.    Please do tell me what needs to be upgraded or changed as after reading this thread I know I won't be able to play the latest games (please do correct me if I am wrong).Do I need to buy something new,say graphic card or motherboard.Which graphic card shall be best for this config.And lastly do I stick with this motherboard or buy a new one.​


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

What kind of graphic extension Slot your mobo has ? I mean Pci-e ( PCI express ) or AGP.

If your mobo has pci-e then You can go for Palit 9600GT or Palit HD4850 cards.

If it only has AGP then the best you can get is palit 7300Gt.

If your mobo has a agp slot I would strongly recomend for a whole system upgrade.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 4, 2009)

@ devaj

I have played a lot of games on ATI Radeon X200 graphics(through onboard graphics  ) (in 06/07)
COD 4 , Crysis , Prince Of Persia :The Two Thrones , Just Cause ,The Godfather .

These games were pretty playable.I used Pentium D n 2 GB RAM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo, CompAddict I made a mistake, LOL. Today I confirmed it. I went to the shop & asked him the price of Sapphire Radeon HD4830 512MB, he told me it's Rs. 7,850!! and of course it would become Rs. 8k if we add VAT!! And do you want to know the price of ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ [not AMP!]????


No I'm okay wid HD4830 price, thanks a ton

I'll add it 



> Motherboard does not support ddr2.NO graphics card. Please do tell me what needs to be upgraded or changed as after reading this thread I know I won't be able to play the latest games (please do correct me if I am wrong).Do I need to buy something new,say graphic card or motherboard.Which graphic card shall be best for this config.And lastly do I stick with this motherboard or buy a new one.


Chill, jus tell as already mentioned PCIE or AGP slot, wich one do u have?



> {offtopic}Should I upgrade to 1.5GB Ram@1.6K or buy a new HD(2X80GB) @1.8K??


The rAM



> Hey comp@ddict,
> 
> You said that the 9500GT would run on my pc but my local dealer says that it may or may not be supported by my mobo as it has DDR2 VRAM.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
1. Stay away from that dealer, and 6k mate, he's LOOTING YOU WITH THat.

2. It will be supported by the mobo no matter what bcuz it has PCI-E Slot.

3. Don't pay a buck over 4k for a 9500GT.

4. Tell me the other cards he has. AND AGAIN, dun pay 6k for 9500GT, that's the price of the 9600GT!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2009)

Yo! Comp, My cousin's confused with which GPU to buy. Which's better XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB or Sapphire Radeon HD4850 512MB Dual-slot cooler. It terms of performance. He's not worried about the price. But only he's worried that which is having better performance. Please tell me as I have to tell him which one to buy!!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to interupt your discussion people , but i have a nooby question to ask

Will GTA 4 run on this config ??

C2D 1.8Ghz 
8500GT 512MB [Hybrid card]
3GB DDR2 ram

I know this is badly outdated but i am stuck with this for the next few months atleast

If i can run it how far can i tweak the gfx settings , without making the game look like a slide show ?
1)low settings
2)medium
3)somewhat high


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> sorry to interupt your discussion people , but i have a nooby question to ask
> 
> Will GTA 4 run on this config ??
> 
> ...



CPU's OK to run GTA IV. GPU's the culprit, but it should be able to play GTA IV at ultra low settings . RAM's great! . I will surely be a little faster than slideshow even on low settings. Better upgrade to a better CPU- C2D E7300@2.5GHz=Rs. 5.3k I think!!& GPU- ATi Radeon HD4670 or NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT=Rs. 6k



Phantom Lancer said:


> sorry to interupt your discussion people , but i have a nooby question to ask
> 
> Will GTA 4 run on this config ??
> 
> ...



CPU's OK to run GTA IV. GPU's the culprit, but it should be able to play GTA IV at ultra low settings . RAM's great! . It will surely be a little faster than slideshow even on low settings. Better upgrade to a better CPU- C2D E7300@2.5GHz=Rs. 5.3k I think!!& GPU- ATi Radeon HD4670 or NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT=Rs. 6k


----------



## devaj (Jan 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> What kind of graphic extension Slot your mobo has ? I mean Pci-e ( PCI express ) or AGP.
> 
> If your mobo has pci-e then You can go for Palit 9600GT or Palit HD4850 cards.
> 
> ...


Thankyou all for your great response.(sorry for the late post,was busy with a friend of mine who was facing a family problem).The mobo manual says that I have only one PCIE_16_1(PCI-ECLK,100Mhz) SLOT AND 3 PCI SLOTS (PCICLK,33Mhz).It also says that it could support dual channel memory (have 2 memory slots,out of which one already has 512mb ddr2 400mhz transcend ram).Please also do advise on the ram upgrade.I rest the case upon you experts.Would Palit HD4850 be supported by my mobo or is it going to be bottlenecked by the cpu,ram or something else.(please do let me know if you need additional information).GOD bless​


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> CPU's OK to run GTA IV. GPU's the culprit, but it should be able to play GTA IV at ultra low settings . RAM's great! . I will surely be a little faster than slideshow even on low settings. Better upgrade to a better CPU- C2D E7300@2.5GHz=Rs. 5.3k I think!!& GPU- ATi Radeon HD4670 or NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT=Rs. 6k



If i go in for an upgrade i have to overhaul my whole system as i still use a legacy mobo [946 chipset] . If i do any minor upgrades it ll ofcourse  be outdated quickly what with corei7 and pcie2 cards looming in the horizon [Not to forget SandyBridge based processors and PCIe3 mobos standing in the queue ]

       Ok then looks like i ll have to wait for an upgrade before playing this game 

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo! Comp, My cousin's confused with which GPU to buy. Which's better XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB or Sapphire Radeon HD4850 512MB Dual-slot cooler. It terms of performance. He's not worried about the price. But only he's worried that which is having better performance. Please tell me as I have to tell him which one to buy!!



9800GTX+ & HD4850are neck to neck in terms of performance.
*Get sapphire HD 4850 dual slot cooler.*
Why don't your cousin opting for HD4870 - It's better than 4850or 9800GTx+



devaj said:


> Thankyou all for your great response.(sorry for the late post,was busy with a friend of mine who was facing a family problem).The mobo manual says that I have only one PCIE_16_1(PCI-ECLK,100Mhz) SLOT AND 3 PCI SLOTS (PCICLK,33Mhz).It also says that it could support dual channel memory (have 2 memory slots,out of which one already has 512mb ddr2 400mhz transcend ram).Please also do advise on the ram upgrade.I rest the case upon you experts.Would Palit HD4850 be supported by my mobo or is it going to be bottlenecked by the cpu,ram or something else.(please do let me know if you need additional information).GOD bless​



Your mobo has one pci-e ( PCI express slot ).
So you can use any pci-e card available out there.

Are you sure it's DDR2 ? What is the maximum amount of ram your mobo supports. If it supports 2GB then get 2x 1GB module. Or else get atleast a single GB ram module.

You can go for palit hd4850. Upgrade your Ram.



Phantom Lancer said:


> If i go in for an upgrade i have to overhaul my whole system as i still use a legacy mobo [946 chipset] . If i do any minor upgrades it ll ofcourse  be outdated quickly what with corei7 and pcie2 cards looming in the horizon [Not to forget SandyBridge based processors and PCIe3 mobos standing in the queue ]
> 
> Ok then looks like i ll have to wait for an upgrade before playing this game
> 
> Thanks



Better hardware are always coming out. What you bought today will be faded out sometime.

PCI-E 2 is now de-facto but that doesn't offers great perf over pci-e 1 or 1.1.
Regarding PCi-e 3 they will not come out anytime sonn ( not for atleast 1 year ). Will you wait for 1-2 year to play GTA4. Modern Days HW are enough to run games like GTA4.

Upgrade your GPU to HD4850 like card  & you will be enjoy to play the latest & upcoming games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 5, 2009)

Will GTA IV run on P4 3GHz,2GB,7600GT machine?..This one is my bro's machine which i currently borrow from him as mine went kaput


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 5, 2009)

> Better hardware are always coming out. What you bought today will be faded out sometime.


Yeah Def



> PCI-E 2 is now de-facto but that doesn't offers great perf over pci-e 1 or 1.1.


How can u say that !
PCI-e 2 has double that bandwidth [rate od data transfer]
PCi-e 3 will have double that off pci-e2 



> Regarding PCi-e 3 they will not come out anytime sonn ( not for atleast 1 year ). Will you wait for 1-2 year to play GTA4. Modern Days HW are enough to run games like GTA4.


Oh i can wait ! ..... In a year i ll be working so finally i can realize my dream of building the ultimate gaming rig [take it with a pinch of salt] 



> Upgrade your GPU to HD4850 like card  & you will be enjoy to play the latest & upcoming games.


Would nt my current processor bottle neck the performance ?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 5, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:
			
		

> Will GTA IV run on P4 3GHz,2GB,7600GT machine?..This one is my bro's machine which i currently borrow from him as mine went kaput


At lowest, yes. Bottlenecks are both CPU and GPU; especially for a game like GTA IV.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

GTA IV :-

Minimum Requirement :-

2.0Ghz C2D or equivalent AMD
1GB RAM (1.5GB for Vista)
256MB 7900GT or equivalent ATi
13GB HDD


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Yeah Def
> 
> *How can u say that !
> PCI-e 2 has double that bandwidth [rate od data transfer]
> ...



Theoretically  PCI-E 2 offers double the bandwidth of PCI-E 1 or 1.1
But in reality ( Gaming & Benchmarks ) it offers 5-10% more performance improvement.


----------



## devaj (Jan 6, 2009)

> Your mobo has one pci-e ( PCI express slot ).
> So you can use any pci-e card available out there.
> 
> Are you sure it's DDR2 ? What is the maximum amount of ram your mobo supports. If it supports 2GB then get 2x 1GB module. Or else get atleast a single GB ram module.
> ...


SORRY MY BAD,have 2 ddr1 memory slot.Out of the 2 one is occupied by a 512 mb 400mhz ddr1,The max. that the motherboard can take is 2gb of ram (it is mentioned on the mobo manual).Please advise,should i scrap the 512mb ram and add 2x1gb ram or should  i just add only 1gb ram to the existing 512mb making the total 1.5gb(no dual channeling support-also please do clarify does dual channel makes the memory more faster).Thanks a lot for your time and support.GOD bless.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2009)

If you will not upgrade to a new rig in upcoming 2 years then buy 2x 1GB ram.

Dual channel improves performance by 10-40% ( varies from app to app )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2009)

Yo! TopGear. My MoBo's having PCIe 1.1, and Crysis is giving 32fps. Will PCIe 2.0 improve the performance???


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> GTA IV :-
> 
> Minimum Requirement :-
> 
> ...


 
WTF!!!
So if i repair my machine only i can able to play it in med settings... Thats awkward.. Anyway i try to repaur my system ASAP and then lay my hands on GTA IV.. Anyway KPower, Hows the game? And abt the gameplay.. (Sorry if the qn seems OFFTOPIC)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

^^Its better than any GTA game gameplay wise. 'Nuff said .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 7, 2009)

But wid hell lotta problems


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo! TopGear. My MoBo's having PCIe 1.1, and Crysis is giving 32fps. Will PCIe 2.0 improve the performance???



Not much. It will give you 2-3 fps more .
( Note : you may not get any fps improvement at all )


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> Not much. It will give you 2-3 fps more .
> ( Note : you may not get any fps improvement at all )



so is PCIe2 and 3 suppose to be a marketing gimmick ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2009)

Can not say about PCI-E 3
But  PCI-E 2 doesn't offer great perfromance ( or double performance ) over PCI-E 1.0 or 1.1

Though every new standard comes with some new features rather than performance so it's really not a marketing gimmick ( take it with a pinch of salt )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2009)

Yo! TopGear, How's your view of Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway??? I thought of buying that game . Will that game work on this config.:
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.0GHz@3.2GHz, 2GB RAM 533MHz, Intel DG101GGC, NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT 512MB.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 8, 2009)

^^
Game will surely work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2009)

ThanX . And how's that game


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> Theoretically  PCI-E 2 offers double the bandwidth of PCI-E 1 or 1.1
> But in reality ( Gaming & Benchmarks ) it offers 5-10% more performance improvement.



ok after doing some research i finally understood .....

-->"Theoretically  PCI-E 2 offers double the bandwidth of PCI-E 1 or 1.1" 

Thats also true Practically 

-->"But in reality ( Gaming & Benchmarks ) it offers 5-10% more performance improvement."

Upto the 8 series i can confidently say that there is no difference in the performance in games btw pcie and pcie2.
This is because the current cards do not need that much bandwidth ....

~Its a classic case of Over production and Under consumption~

So the extra bandwidth that pcie2 offers goes underutilized , hence there is no performance difference .

But future cards are likely to change that albeit slowly 

PCie3 is a more efficient and may result in cheaper mobos due to faster bus speeds
But Efficiency of pcie2 and 3 slots will totally depend on video card manufacturers , only if they make cards that utilize the extra bandwidth can it give an actual performance boost in game .


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

@nvidiageek :-

Amazing. I had posted a review sometime back. I loved it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for being little offtopic,
@nvidiageek
me having the almost same rig as urs.How do u overclock in intels board? Overclocking p4 will produce betr results? Pls reply me in overclocking thread.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2009)

> Overclocking p4 will produce betr results?


 Not a good choice
It's anyway a heater


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 9, 2009)

ajai5777 said:


> Sorry for being little offtopic,
> @nvidiageek
> me having the almost same rig as urs.How do u overclock in intels board? Overclocking p4 will produce betr results? Pls reply me in overclocking thread.



AFAIK, you cant OC on an original Intel board.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 9, 2009)

BUT nvidiageeks p4 on intels board (same as of me) OCed to 3.2 from 3ghz HOW??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2009)

This s my configuration P4 3.06GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT.After i install GTA IV, click the Launch GTA IV it shows an error says FATAL ERROR . I suspect it may be because of short of minimum requirements. Am i rite?
I dont have Service Pack 3 installed on my system. Does it neccessary to play the game?

I also heard that the game will run on 7600 cards but with lot of hiccups,but i dont care about that. Please let me know whats the problem.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

^^What about this, is ur copy of the game original?

If not, when u asked for it.

If yes, y did u buy this game when minimum is a 7900GT?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2009)

ajai5777 said:


> BUT nvidiageeks p4 on intels board (same as of me) OCed to 3.2 from 3ghz HOW??



It's easy just know the PLL number of your MoBo. And download SetFSB and increase it by just 5fsb. Don't increase the FSB too much!! Your system might hang 



Psychosocial said:


> AFAIK, you cant OC on an original Intel board.



Yes, we can! . Really . I O.Ced the P4 HT to just 3.2GHz. It [Intel MoBo] can't take too much O.Cing


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> This s my configuration P4 3.06GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT.After i install GTA IV, click the Launch GTA IV it shows an error says FATAL ERROR . I suspect it may be because of short of minimum requirements. Am i rite?
> I dont have Service Pack 3 installed on my system. Does it neccessary to play the game?
> 
> I also heard that the game will run on 7600 cards but with lot of hiccups,but i dont care about that. Please let me know whats the problem.



You will get that error without SP3. SP3 is required to even launch it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^What about this, is ur copy of the game original?
> 
> If not, when u asked for it.
> 
> If yes, y did u buy this game when minimum is a 7900GT?


 
Yes,my copy of game is original..

I just dont want eye candy. I want to play that.Just it.So that i purchased the game.



Psychosocial said:


> You will get that error without SP3. SP3 is required to even launch it.


 
Oh ! Finally what i suspected was true? But the SP3 was 316MB and i have to download it to play the game. Anyway i'll download SP3 and give it a try.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

ajai5777 said:


> BUT nvidiageeks p4 on intels board (same as of me) OCed to 3.2 from 3ghz HOW??


Software OC.

I did that too, but past 3.2GHz, unstable



rajkumar_pb said:


> This s my configuration P4 3.06GHz,2GB RAM,7600GT.After i install GTA IV, click the Launch GTA IV it shows an error says FATAL ERROR . I suspect it may be because of short of minimum requirements. Am i rite?
> I dont have Service Pack 3 installed on my system. Does it neccessary to play the game?
> 
> I also heard that the game will run on 7600 cards but with lot of hiccups,but i dont care about that. Please let me know whats the problem.



Well, there must be a problem in ur downloaded installation files.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jan 11, 2009)

will Counterstrike: Source; Condition Zero; CS1.6; Battlefield 2; Call of Duty 4 run on my 128MB Intel 82945G Chipset, 3 GB RAM, 2.0GHZ C2D E7200??  Can u suggest any other FPS's tht will run??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

One sugegstion, dun let that rig go waste, buy a gfx card

And for the games, try COD 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

lethalweaponforever said:


> will Counterstrike: Source; Condition Zero; CS1.6; Battlefield 2; Call of Duty 4 run on my 128MB Intel 82945G Chipset, 3 GB RAM, 2.0GHZ C2D E7200??  Can u suggest any other FPS's tht will run??



CS 1.6 will run

Source will run


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jan 11, 2009)

ok so CS 1.6, source and CoD2 will run?? Urgent reply plz!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But wid hell lotta problems



I dont wanna pick a fight with you but have you played it yet ? I did not find ANY damn problem in the game. It runs fine on Med/High and looks spectacular. Sure AA had given it a better touch but still it's not a big fault. Atleast I dont care for the graphics when I am being shot at by a truckload of goons .


----------



## skippednote (Jan 11, 2009)

@lethalweaponforever

Try Urban terror 4.1 if you want to play MP.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally after i instal the SP3 the game works fine. Its doesnt let my expectations down and eventhough without eye candy i love this game..

Sure GTA 4 rocks and worth wait..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes it is a rocker, and the game works even faster on a x64 XP to say the truth, much faster than any tweaked Vista x64 ULTIMATE too


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jan 14, 2009)

will CoD 2 run on my 128MB Intel 82945G Chipset, 3 GB RAM, 2.0GHZ C2D E7200?? Can u suggest any other FPS's tht will run?? Medal of honour??


----------



## skippednote (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe on the lowest settings


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 14, 2009)

CAn i runCall of Duty 2 on



> Amd Athlon 64 3000+ @2.0Ghz
> MSI K8mm-v
> 1GB RAM
> NVdia 6200Geforce 128mb



?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2009)

lethalweaponforever said:


> will CoD 2 run on my 128MB Intel 82945G Chipset, 3 GB RAM, 2.0GHZ C2D E7200?? Can u suggest any other FPS's tht will run?? Medal of honour??


It'sa 2.53GHz C2D E7200, check again.

And no, try adding a 5-6k gfx card and the rig will jump alive.


----------



## dm31993 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have a intel 945 gma express chipset
1 gb ram
win xp sp3
dual core 1.8
 will i be able to play
spider man friend or foe 
and nfs carbon


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

dm31993 said:


> i have a intel 945 gma express chipset
> 1 gb ram
> win xp sp3
> dual core 1.8
> ...


None, dun try, it'll only be a disappointment.

Try other games, like Splinter Cell upto Chaos Theory shud work on ur comp easy.



gary4gar said:


> CAn i runCall of Duty 2 ?


Easily, njoy, it's n awesome game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Will Fallout 3 work on this *sigh* configuration?

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 1.93 Ghz
1 GB DDR 400 Mhz RAM
XFX Nvidia GeForce 6600GT 256 MB (SM 3.0)

I don't mind playing at the lowest resolution there is. I'm used to it


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, but try some tweaks from this site, the game roared to life on MY comp after doing the advanced tweaks.
*www.tweakguides.com/Fallout3_1.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

^Thanks a lot.


----------



## dm31993 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a intel 945 express chipset , win xp , dual core 2.0 , 
1 gb ram 
will TEST DRIVE UNLIMITED  or GRID or DIRT WILL RUN
plz tell bcoz m a pc game racing fan


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt GRID, rest at lowest, but it's only a maybe.


----------



## gpriceshop02 (Jan 28, 2009)

*All hardwares problems resolved*

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

^^^Whad do u mean???


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 1, 2009)

Was intending to play GTA IV... my specs being
Core 2 duo 1.8ghz
1gb ram
8600gt 256mb

would i be able to ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 1, 2009)

^ 1GB = No GTA4

C2D <2.0GHz = no GTA4


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ What Do You Mean By That ??????
many people have reported that it can run on even P4 630....!!!!!!!!!
so why not on C2D<2.0 ghz?????????????????


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 2, 2009)

Will gta 4 run on my rig?
P4 ht 3ghz
2gb ddr1
9500GT 512 DDR2


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it will run though I'm not sure. Why not just give it a try ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 2, 2009)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ What Do You Mean By That ??????
> many people have reported that it can run on even P4 630....!!!!!!!!!
> so why not on C2D<2.0 ghz?????????????????


Yeah, a P4 with 2GB RAM, RAM matters, well it will run, but expect stuttering.



ajai5777 said:


> Will gta 4 run on my rig?
> P4 ht 3ghz
> 2gb ddr1
> 9500GT 512 DDR2


Yes, but google and try some tweaks, will help a lot.


----------



## gurujee (Feb 3, 2009)

tomb raider:underground in

core2duo t5450 1.66ghz
1gb ddr2
gma x3100 384 ram shared


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Was intending to play GTA IV... my specs being
> Core 2 duo 1.8ghz
> 1gb ram
> 8600gt 256mb
> ...


Just get another 2GB DDR2(as the prices are dead low) and sure ur rig will run GTA4 smoothly at low-mid(think so, but not sure) settings... 



ajai5777 said:


> Will gta 4 run on my rig?
> P4 ht 3ghz
> 2gb ddr1
> 9500GT 512 DDR2


Sure will play at lowest settings.
I play it with my config P4 HT @ 3.72GHz
2GB DDR2
7600GT...
And it give a steady 15-18 fps at lowest....
It gives u a steady 20+ FPS (think so) as u have a 9500GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 3, 2009)

gurujee said:


> tomb raider:underground in
> 
> core2duo t5450 1.66ghz
> 1gb ddr2
> gma x3100 384 ram shared



Not so sure. Try and see.


----------



## morega (Feb 6, 2009)

*Hello everyone!*
This is my system:
MoBo -> Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L
CPU -> Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5300 (2,6 GHz)
GPU -> Geforce 9500GT, 512Mb DDR3 (by Gigabyte)
Memory -> 2x2048 DDR2 at 800 MHz, dual channel (Kingston)
OS -> Win XP SP3 (So i can use only 3,25 Gb RAM)
~~~
Q -> What games could be a trouble for my PC? I mean, cannot be played at least 25FPS on low settings, without OC .

*Thank you!*


----------



## kartik_extreme (Feb 7, 2009)

Well it depends on the resolution you are playing at. If u r happy playing at 800x600 (or low) then ur system is sufficient for most of the current games except CRYSIS : Warhead.
If u like quality stuff (1600x1200, AA on, AF on, max details) then ur system is not a monster for current dx 10 games. It is quite mid-low powered rig.
Also u'll be bottlenecked by ur CPU for current games like:
- CRYSIS : Warhead
- GTA IV


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 7, 2009)

U can play all 2007 games with considerable quality and settings and some of 2008 games too.
Just more than 2xAA will take a huge hit. Also it depends a lot on ur reso.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 9, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Was intending to play GTA IV... my specs being
> Core 2 duo 1.8ghz
> 1gb ram
> 8600gt 256mb
> ...


 
What about Left 4 Dead on this Pc guyz ..


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> What about Left 4 Dead on this Pc guyz ..



Left 4 Dead System Requirements :

Minimum:
Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz 
Memory: 1 GB 
Graphics: 128 MB, Shader model 2.0, ATI 9600, NVidia 6600 or better
Hard Drive: At least 7.5 GB of free space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

Recommended:
Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz
Memory: 1 GB 
Graphics: Shader model 3.0, NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better


----------



## pickster (Feb 12, 2009)

okay, i was thinking about getting a macbook.
the config will be :
1] CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz / 1066MHz FSB / 3MB shared L2 cache
2] Memory : 2GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM
3] HDD : 250GB Serial ATA, 5400 rpm
4] GPU : NVIDIA GeForce 9400M with 256MB of shared DDR3 SDRAM

What kinda games will it be able to play? What about games like GTA IV, GoW, Mirror's Edge, COD 4 & 5, etc?
if it doesnt play the new ones on really high settings, its fine by me.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

Why you are getting a macbook ? I don't know if those games have a Mac OS version.

Get a laptop from dell or MSI with 9600M GT. You will be able to play the above mentioned games.


----------



## pickster (Feb 12, 2009)

No, no..
i'm gonna install windows and play games on XP / Vista.
Just wanted to know how they would run on that config.

The other option is a Dell Studio 13 with the specs :
1] CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo P9500 2.53GHz / 1066MHz FSB / 6MB Cache
2] Memory : 4GB 1067MHz DDR3 SDRAM
3] HDD : 320GB (7200 RPM) SATA Hard Driv
4] GPU : 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 9500M-GE with Hybrid SLI Technology

But it has been said that the 9500M GE is not a true 9500 GS and its performance is not that good.

Anyway, it would be great if you could tell me how the aforementioned games would run on either.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude the games will run but 9400GT would give you jerky frame rate in games.

So it's better for you to opt for a 9600M gt based lappy. I'm talking about this lappy:
*www.msicomputer.com/NB/product_spec.asp?model=MS-1722-ID1

Dell also has one XPS M1530. But it's price is much higher than MSI.

That dell lappy is a good option two. since it has sli it will perform better than 9400.


----------



## pickster (Feb 12, 2009)

that lappy is 17". i dont want one that big. i cannot lug around a laptop too big.
the max i can go is 15" while 13" is preferable.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup, MSI and others give 15.4" or 14.1" lappy's for 65k with 9600MGT, excellent options.


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 17, 2009)

What other laptops have the 9600M GT?? Damn Dell doesnt have any!


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

Dell XPS M1530 comes with 9600M GT.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

hey dude....am also trying to find a good laptop for gaming (under 50K) ....the ones I am choosing between are ....dell studio 15, The MSI GT627, and the Zenith director plus ultra ...you can see the thread below for all the discussions that have taken place.....


check this thread out for laptops *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107265


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 19, 2009)

_Dell XPS M1530 comes with 9600M GT.

_Dell XPS 1530 doesnt have 9600 man....it's got the 8600M GT. It's inferior to the 9600 by a good margin.

I found out that HP has a few pavillion series laptops with the 9600M GT but I have been told (by a few people) that HP hardware usually breaks down after a year or so, right after the warranty is over.  Is that true?_ 
_


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ You said it right. XPS m1530 comes with 8600M GT.

But take a look @ this :
*www.xpbargains.com/index.php/send_deal/99853


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ You said it right. XPS m1530 comes with 8600M GT.
> 
> But take a look @ this :
> *www.xpbargains.com/index.php/send_deal/99853



That's a typo man.
_Dell Home: XPS M1530 laptop T8100 15.4in 4GB 320GB 9600M GT webcam $1049 shipped

12/12, 08  Exp: 12/12, 08  Lowest Price: N/A history 	Vote   Talk(0)
Store Rating:   Product Reviews: rate it

Part of today's 12 days of deals. Dell Home has the Dell XPS M1530 laptop w/ Core 2 Duo T8100 2.1Ghz, 15.4in screen w/ 2MP Webcam, 4GB, 320GB, Slot load DVD+-RW, 256MB N*VIDIA GeForce 8600M GT,* Intel 802.11g, fingerprint reader, Vista Home Premium, 2yr Warranty for only $1499 - $449 off (exp 12/13 5:59 AM) = $1049 w/ free shipping.
_


I dont think dell have the 9600M GT. I've checked everywhere. Their US site, Indian site, UAE site. It just aint there.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Thanks for your efforts... really appreciate it.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me minimum hard disk space required for Crysis? On various sites its 6GB, some place its 11GB. So can anyone confirm? I have low HDD space remaining, and i want to order the game. Also, is internet connect required to install/play? If required, does it require broadband?


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

CVrysis Sytem Requirements :

Minimum Requirements

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista), Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2
GHz for Vista), AMD Athlon 2800+ (3200+ for Vista) or better
RAM: 1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or better
VRAM: 256MB of Graphics Memory
*Storage: 12GB*
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible
ODD: DVD-ROM
OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Vista
DirectX: DX9.0c or DX10


Recommended Requirements

CPU: Core 2 Duo/Athlon X2 or better
RAM: 1.5GB
Video Card: NVIDIA 7800 Series, ATI Radeon 1800 Series or better
VRAM: 512MB of Graphics Memory
*Storage: 12GB*
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible
ODD: DVD-ROM
OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Vista
DirectX: DX9.0c or DX10


----------



## alekh_khanna (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
My frnd is havng Acer 4720 with Xp Pro.. i know it hasnt got a decent config but he wants some games for playing along.. i recommended Max Payne series, GTA VC.. bhut he needs more.. any help guys..??
TIA..


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 24, 2009)

topgear said:


> CVrysis Sytem Requirements :
> 
> Minimum Requirements
> 
> ...


 
does it really take 12 GB? or is it recommended free space? and what about internet connection.


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 24, 2009)

hey Dudes,
Today I will get my new system assembled. I have placed the orders.

my specs are:
processor: 2.8 ghz COre 2 Duo, E7400
mobo: Intel Original G31PR board
mem: 2 GB Trancend 800 mhz

Any body knows what games I can play smoothly on this specs. Even Old Titles are welcome (...for a while till i get a GPU).

hey Dudes,
Today I will get my new system assembled. I have placed the orders.

my specs are:
processor: 2.8 ghz COre 2 Duo, E7400
mobo: Intel Original G31PR board
mem: 2 GB Trancend 800 mhz

Any body knows what games I can play smoothly on this specs. Even Old Titles are welcome (...for a while till i get a GPU).


----------



## techani (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi guys I hope u gamers will help me out about the choice of games for this config too.

I have -

CPU - C2D 6420 - 2.13GHz
Ram - 1GB
MB - Asus P5B-VM
Hdd - 200GB
OS - XP HOME SP3
Graphics Card - Default but updated.
Sound card - Default but updated.

Can u people suggest *racing*, *military fps*, *strategy* games for this config?
I will buy certain games only after getting ur help.
Plz dont ignore me.
Thank You....


----------



## techani (Feb 28, 2009)

Plz Help me guys....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Made Man
Indigo Prophecy
MoH Allied Assault
COD 2
Devil may cry 3
NFS Most Wanted
Juiced


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2009)

^^Is Juiced a good game?? What 'bout Midnight Club: Los Angeles??


----------



## i_the_gaming_master789 (Mar 1, 2009)

My pc specs::

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 (2.67GHz)
Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L Motherboard
2GB DDR2 Ram
Graphics OnBoard : Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family

Plz suggest some gud games ....plz plz plz


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

> ^^Is Juiced a good game?? What 'bout Midnight Club: Los Angeles??


You bet. I completed both the editions. Juiced & Juiced 2:Hot Import Night.
Haven't played midnight club.



> My pc specs::
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 (2.67GHz)
> Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L Motherboard
> ...


See my post above.


----------



## m@sterchief (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Suggest some Games with a comic sense?*

my pc config is:
intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz
intel G31PR original Mobo
2 GB Ram

This is the 2nd time i am posting my specs in this thread Dudes. Kindly suggest some Games with a dash of Humor. ..like Neighbours from Hell series, Simpsons Hit & Run. 

They shud be playable on my specs


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2009)

Try SIMS 2..


----------



## m@sterchief (Mar 4, 2009)

ok we have sims 2, Neighbours from Hell, Simpsons Hit & Run

plz add the titles to the list


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 5, 2009)

Postal 2. Its a mature game though, has got lot of sick humor


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Will *Call Of Duty 2* run on my configuration:-
*
Intel D915GVWB Motherboard
Windows XP Professional + Service Pack 2
Intel Pentium4  2.80 GHz
2 GB RAM
No Graphic Card*


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Will *Call Of Duty 2* run on my configuration:-
> *
> Intel D915GVWB Motherboard
> Windows XP Professional + Service Pack 2
> ...



It might work. But i think u will have to use 3dAnalyze to force Software TnL.

For a list of supported games for 915, check out *groups.google.com/group/intel9x-gaming/browse_thread/thread/1e86bbd88962a05c


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what a *pixel shader* do....??? Why is it really required...??

I hav just installed,
EA's burnout Paradise the ultimate box
but it gives an error "This m/c does not support shader model 3, which is reqd to run this game."

Now, my pc's config match perfectly to the game's min system req except "pixel shader 3".....i hav checkd nd found that mine have pixel shader 2.0

Now is there any solution.......any kind of s/w or some tool.......
plz help me out guys.....!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Buy gpu and enjoy the game. Some emulators are present but they are never work.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 6, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> Can anyone tell me what a *pixel shader* do....??? Why is it really required...??
> 
> I hav just installed,
> EA's burnout Paradise the ultimate box
> ...


 
No way other than getting a new GPU, say atleast 6600GT or higher.
And its a must play game and dont miss it...


jojothedragon said:


> Buy gpu and enjoy the game. Some emulators are present but they are never work.


+1


----------



## amogh (Mar 11, 2009)

hi i have a compaq presario sr 1722il with 2.93ghz cpu, 2 gb ddr2 ram, 80gb and 750 gb hdd, xfx 8600gt graphic card overclocked to gpu clock to 568 mhz , memory to 435mhz, i have a 17 inch crt monitor 
i want to know on want settings can i play crysis warhead with best frames per second 
and what other games i will be able to play on my machine
thanks in advance


----------



## dm31993 (Mar 11, 2009)

my comp specs are

win vista 
1.5 gb ram
intel 945 express chipset

can i play civilization4 or warhammer 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

> hi i have a compaq presario sr 1722il with 2.93ghz cpu, 2 gb ddr2 ram, 80gb and 750 gb hdd, xfx 8600gt graphic card overclocked to gpu clock to 568 mhz , memory to 435mhz, i have a 17 inch crt monitor
> i want to know on want settings can i play crysis warhead with best frames per second
> and what other games i will be able to play on my machine
> thanks in advance


Yes you can play this game in mainstream gfx setting.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 15, 2009)

will bully scholarship edition run even on minimum settings
1) 384 mb ram
2) nvidia fx5200(256 mb)
windows xp sp3

and what is it's minimum requirements?????????


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 18, 2009)

rohitshubham said:


> will bully scholarship edition run even on minimum settings
> 1) 384 mb ram
> 2) nvidia fx5200(256 mb)
> windows xp sp3
> ...


 
I dont think so, here are minimum requirements:

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 3 GHz or Athlon Equivalent
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 4.7 GB Free
Video Memory: nVidia GeForce 6600/7300 or ATI Radeon X1300 (Shader Model 3.0)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive 

Btw how did GTA:San Andreas work on ur PC? I think Bully uses same engine as that of GTA:SA


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 18, 2009)

i was playin ascension to the throne... ad in the middle only were alexander goes to arrogath to the aid of eneya has to fight to free the troll commander the game is just exiting... its inexplicable absolutely witout ne reasons... ne sugestions???


----------



## ahmdatef (Mar 18, 2009)

I have Pentium4 3 GHz 2 m cash
2 giga RAM
Intel g31 Onboard Graphics

Will fifa manager 09 run on it ?

thank you


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I dont think so.. Why dont u check it by urself?


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Mar 22, 2009)

My config.....
Gigabyte GA G31M S2L
Palit HD 4670
2gb Ram
Intel Dual Core E5200 2.5 ghz

Will....
Mirror's Edge
Crysis
GTA 4
NFS: Undercover
COD 5
Left 4 Dead
run???

and how future proof is my config...


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

All of the above games will run on your rig.


----------



## anjum_raihan (Mar 23, 2009)

GameAddict said:


> Hi Gamerz,
> 
> Started this thread so that, there won't be any need to create  different threads for the latest/old games and thier playability.
> 
> ...


The game will run fine, only in certain level it will be slow. Its playable otherwwise


----------



## pickster (Mar 23, 2009)

anjum_raihan said:


> The game will run fine, only in certain level it will be slow. Its playable otherwwise



wtf dude...
that was the FIRST post on the FIRST page...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2009)

^^


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

He's new here i suppose... dont pick on him guys


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 23, 2009)

> C2D E7200 2.53Ghz
> 2 GB memory 800Mhz
> XFX 630i mobo



Will NFS most wanted run smoothly on my config


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2009)

NFS MW will run at low settings on that rig.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Mar 29, 2009)

alo!!! 
Can anyone suggest some good racing games for me that'll run on my HD4670.....am a racing addict, plan to enter the WCG in tht category


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted
GRID
Flatout ( All of them )
GRID
Colin Mcrey Rally
DIRT
Burnout Paradise The Ultimate box
Race Driver: GRID


----------



## ivanmatz (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Will this game run on my current configuration?*

My sepcs..
Intel Pentium D 2.80GHz Processor
Intel D102GGC2 Motherbord
Windows Vista Ultimate O/S
XFX NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 512MB DDR2
2GB Ram



are these games gonna work
*
GRID
GTA 4
Crysis*

thancx


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Will this game run on my current configuration?*



ivanmatz said:


> My sepcs..
> Intel Pentium D 2.80GHz Processor
> Intel D102GGC2 Motherbord
> Windows Vista Ultimate O/S
> ...



Everything at lowest settings at a resolution of 1024x768.. May be you try to push them to medium settings to check whether it works or not..If the FPS drops out more then revert it back to low settings and you may get a steady 30+ FPS....


----------



## ivanmatz (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Will this game run on my current configuration?*



rajkumar_pb said:


> Everything at lowest settings at a resolution of 1024x768.. May be you try to push them to medium settings to check whether it works or not..If the FPS drops out more then revert it back to low settings and you may get a steady 30+ FPS....





and what about an upgrade this PC is 3yrs old i am thkin of changing my processor and motherboard
i would be usually using ADobe CS4, C++ and games like GTA 4 
what say?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Will this game run on my current configuration?*

@ivanmatz

Ask this question in "Basic Guide to Purchase the System" thread with ur budget mentioned or PM to anyone who you know or want to....


----------



## technopunk (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it will run but the processing will be a little slow.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my config:
2 GB RAM
nVidia 7300GT Gfx Card with 512 MB Memory

I tried running Burnout Paradise.
My display adapter kept crashing at all resolutions above 800*600.
Even at 800*600, the graphics are worse than Pac-man 
Is Burnout too much for my system?

Also, will it run CoD5 and HAWX?


----------



## raghavpande123 (Apr 12, 2009)

i am playing ac these days i completed 2 memory blocks successfully then i went to third block. when i went to jerusalem the game bugs i am running a E2200 2.20ghz + 2.21ghz dual core processor nVidia geforce 8400 gs on 2gb ddr3 ram with pixel shader 3.0 is there a problem with my graphics card or i have got a corrupted copy of the game?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 12, 2009)

Why has nobody answered my query?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Here's my config:
> 2 GB RAM
> nVidia 7300GT Gfx Card with 512 MB Memory
> 
> ...


Even I have the X2300, but it worked the first time with medium settings, next time, it didn't start, loading is the thing I get to see.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a humble laptop with Go 7150M + 1GB ram.. What games can i play without baking my lappie to death?..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 16, 2009)

Games older than 2006, try 

-Half Life 2
-Halo Combat Evolved

Tell me your preferred genre.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Apr 17, 2009)

@comp@ddict
Thanks man.. i would be more comfortable with first person shooters.. I want to gradually go for other genres.. which is your fav btw..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

^^Well, for FPS, the Call Of Duty series is the best. You can try COD 2, it's run smooth.

Half Life 2 is a must. These games will keep you busy for quite some days.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2009)

Why hasnt anyone answered? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1088124&postcount=1527


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Here's my config:
> 2 GB RAM
> nVidia 7300GT Gfx Card with 512 MB Memory
> 
> ...



*Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box*

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: 1 GB (1.5 GB for Vista)
Hard Drive: 4 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB graphics card compatible Shader Model 3.0
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Call of Duty: World at War*

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 3 GHz/AMD 64 3200+
Memory: 512 MB (1 GB for Vista)
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 6600/ATI Radeon X1600)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X.*

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP SP 3/Vista SP 1
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2 GHz/AMD Athlon 2000+
Memory:1 GB on Windows XP/ 2 GB on Windows Vista
Hard Drive: 7 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB - Shader Model 2.0*
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

so the above games should run but at very low setting & resolution


----------



## normandy (Apr 25, 2009)

hey guys....i found that resident evil 5 is releasing on pc...so would it work on my pc???

intel dual core 2.66 ghz
1.5 gb ddr2 ram
nvidia geforce 8400 gs 256 mb


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Still they haven't yet released official System Requirements...So no idea..But i guess you'll able to play as it will not be a resource hungry one like Crysis...(Think so)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I play Endwar on my PC 
Configuration
Intel 965RY mobo
Intel E4400 2.00GHz
8500GT 512 MB card


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2009)

Here you go :

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO E4400 @ 2 GHz/AMD Equivalent
Memory: 1 GB/2 GB Windows Vista
Hard Drive: 10 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 7800 GT/ATI Radeon X1800XT)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz/2.5 GHz AMD Quad-Core Phenom X4 9850
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 10 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (Shader Model 3.0+)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

**Supported Video Cards at Time of Release
ATI® RADEON® X1800XT / X1900XT / HD 2000 / 3000 / 4000 series
NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 GT / 7950 GT / 8 / 9 / 200 series*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## anshul (May 29, 2009)

there's a website 
*www.systemrequirementslab.com
this website installs a small plugin on your PC and you can test whether the games listed there would work on your PC or not...and if not then what component is lacking.....

The list is good...except it takes time for latest games to find there place there.......


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ what kind of post is this in the thread like this. Next time post in relevant section.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey I have
P4 3.06 GHz
2GB DDR2 Ram
ATI x200(shader model 2.0) integrated graphics 256MB

can I run the following games:
COD - Modern Warfare and World at war
Tom Clancy Rainbow six vegas

I have played GRAW, UT2008, NFS Undercover, FIFA 09 on this config..
and also recommend me sum good games that i can play on my PC


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

^^^I don't think so.

But try 
- Half Life 2
- COD 4
- Brother in Arms: Road to Hill 30
- Enemy Territory: Quake Wars


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^I don't think so.
> 
> But try
> - Half Life 2
> ...



I have completed 
Half Life 2
BIA: Road to hill 30 and Earned in blood
I also played demo of COD4 a year ago


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

Then try ETQW

And if all else fails, try Urban Terror

It rocks!


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got a 2GB RAM, Palit HD 4670 and a Dual Core E5200 2.5 Ghz to top it up.....Can i run Prototype and FUEL at highest settings or maybe at high??!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

what is the resolution of your monitor? If you can set it at 1280x800 or below, yes you can play those games at high settings.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 8, 2009)

Tom.Clancys.H.A.W.X
will this run on my lappy
c2d 1.66ghz, 2 gb ram, xo sp3, 384 mb shared video memory
inspiron 1420
direct x 9c

if nt, then what else can i run?

my dxdiag details


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/8/2009, 11:32:30
       Machine name: ANI
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Inspiron 1420                   
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A10
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2038MB RAM
          Page File: 472MB used, 3458MB available
        Windows Dir: D:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_0C
   Display Memory: 384.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4864 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-9860-F921ADC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2A02
        SubSys ID: 0x01F31028
      Revision ID: 0x000C
      Revision ID: 0x000C
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SigmaTel Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7616&SUBSYS_102801F3&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: sthda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.5515.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 10:24:34, 1222840 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: SigmaTel
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SigmaTel Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: sthda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.5515.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/10/2007 10:24:34, 1222840 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2835
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Dell Touchpad
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 6/25/2007 18:53:10, 155136 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 6/25/2007 19:51:10, 100418 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 7/2/2007 13:29:22, 159744 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 6/6/2007 16:44:44, 49152 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 7/7/2007 14:40:56, 1499136 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 4/27/2006 10:24:12, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 6/6/2007 17:10:02, 69632 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 6/24/2007 18:59:36, 217088 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 9/19/2006 23:55:20, 45056 bytes
| Driver: hidfind.exe, 9/8/2006 15:10:22, 40960 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 5/22/2007 14:18:56, 50736 bytes
| Driver: ApMouCpl.dll, 1/31/2007 10:48:00, 696320 bytes
| Driver: DellTPad.exe, 7/4/2007 12:59:04, 5099520 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 11/2/2006 08:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A2, 0x0001
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 34.5 GB
Total Space: 70.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9160821AS

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 2.5 GB
Total Space: 11.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9160821AS

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 18.5 GB
Total Space: 70.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9160821AS

      Drive: F:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T21N
     Driver: d:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Network Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_02\4&AB208E&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_0C\3&61AAA01&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_0C\3&61AAA01&0&10
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:54, 150528 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:02, 1615808 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:00, 2575360 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 8/24/2007 10:55:58, 2096 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 8/24/2007 12:06:38, 26160 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igmedkrn.dll, 8/24/2007 11:22:44, 1174000 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igmedcompkrn.dll, 8/24/2007 11:22:44, 104636 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:22, 102400 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:38, 48128 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:38, 245760 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 204800 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 122880 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:02:32, 520192 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:18, 208896 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 135168 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:01:12, 135168 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:32, 163840 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:01:12, 159744 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 3293184 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 131072 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 159744 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 188416 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 184320 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 155648 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 131072 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 126976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 176128 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 163840 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 180224 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 163840 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:48, 24576 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:07:46, 2400256 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:07:44, 1527808 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4864.dll, 8/24/2007 11:29:00, 147456 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_0C\3&61AAA01&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&F9
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24960 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 96512 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&D8
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 144384 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2849&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E5
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2845&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E3
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E1
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E0
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&D7
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 30208 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&EF
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 30208 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&D1
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&D0
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&EA
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E9
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&E8
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 20608 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2828&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&FA
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24960 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 96512 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&F8
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 37248 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_F2\3&61AAA01&0&F0
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_02\4&1E93A591&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0CF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0AF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_05\4&28D6DE3B&0&08F0
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 61696 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 53376 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 06:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_22\4&28D6DE3B&0&09F0
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 79232 bytes

     Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01F31028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0BF0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.4503 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1288192 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 203776 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Capture Sources:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
USB Video Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
USB Video Device,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DirectSound: SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,8,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

/CODE]
```


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X.*
Publisher: Ubisoft
Developer: Ubisoft Romania

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP SP 3/Vista SP 1
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2 GHz/AMD Athlon 2000+
Memory:1 GB on Windows XP/ 2 GB on Windows Vista
Hard Drive: 7 GB Free
*Video Memory: 128 MB – Shader Model 2.0**
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
Windows XP SP 3/Vista SP 1
Intel Core 2 DUO 6320/AMD Athlon X2 4000+
1 GB on Windows XP/ 2 GB on Windows Vista
Hard Drive: 7 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB – Shader Model 3.0*
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Multiplayer: Broadband connection with 128 kbps upstream or faster / LAN connection

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:
Shader Model 2.0: NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 59xx, ATI® RADEON® X8xx / 9800
Shader Model 3.0 / 4.0: NVIDIA® GeForce® 6/7/8/9 series, ATI® RADEONÂ® X1300XT / X1650-1950/HD 2000/3000/4000 series, ATI® Crossfire, NVIDIA SLI

Sound Cards Supported: 
Creative Audigy I, II, and IV series, Creative X-FI series, Realtek HD Audio compatible, Realtek AC97 Audio compatible, Hercules Series

Game Pad Supported:
Gembird Dual Force GamePad, Logitech Dual Action, Logitech Extreme 3D, LOGITECH EXTREME 3D PRO, LOGITECH FREEDOM 2.4 CORDLESS JOYSTICK, Logitech Rumblepad 2, Mad Catz, SAITEK AVIATOR, SAITEK CYBORG EVO, SAITEK CYBORG EVO FORCE, SAITEK CYBORG ST 90 JOYSTICK, Saitek FPS, Saitek P2600 Rumble, Saitek P880, Saitek X52 Flight Control System, Sony Analog Controller (with Dual PSX-USB Adaptor), THRUSTMASTER AFTERBURNER II, Thrustmaster Dual Trigger, Thrustmaster Dual Trigger Force, Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Analog 3, Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Power 3 Gamepad, Thrustmaster HOTAS Cougar Joystick, Thrustmaster Runâ€™Nâ€™ Drive, Thrustmaster Runâ€™Nâ€™ Drive 3-in-1 Rumble Force, Thrustmaster T.Flight Stick X, Thrustmaster T-Mini, THRUSTMASTER TOP GUN FOX 2 PRO, TRUST PREDATOR, TRUST QZ 501 PREDATOR, Xbox360 Controller. Other controllers may work but functionality may vary.

*Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported.* These chipsets are the only ones that will run this game. For the most up-to-date minimum requirement listings, please visit the FAQ for this game on our support website at: 

*But you have Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family which I think is not supported*


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks topgear.... 
but i will miss this game!! is there any way i can run it?


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2009)

No...there is no  way you can run it on your lappys gfx gpu.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 11, 2009)

lethalweaponforever said:


> I've got a 2GB RAM, Palit HD 4670 and a Dual Core E5200 2.5 Ghz to top it up.....Can i run Prototype and FUEL at highest settings or maybe at high??!!


 


desiibond said:


> what is the resolution of your monitor? If you can set it at 1280x800 or below, yes you can play those games at high settings.


 
I'll most probably run it at 1024 * 768 or if possible 1280 * 1024?? So will it run at highest??


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 12, 2009)

@topgear
can u suggest similar( to HAWX) machine games which can run on my system? 
Old games are even accepted..coz after 4 years..i again want to play some games...

hw abt metal gear solid series?


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't know much about aerial combat games............sorry....

Metal Gear solid & Metal Gear solid 2  should run just fine


----------



## tdanoop23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will crysis game run in this following configuration?? help me out...

Configuration - AMD Phenom (3 core processor), ASUS M3A78-EM motherboard, 2 Gb transcend ddr-2 ram, 500Gb sata hdd.

If there's a possible upgrade that i should do, please mention it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2009)

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: 1 GB (1.5 GB on Windows Vista)
Hard Drive: 12 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 6800/ATI Radeon 9800 Pro)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive (8X)

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO 2.2 GHz or Athlon 64 X2 4400+
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 12 GB Free
Video Memory: 640 MB (nVidia 8800 GTS)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive (8X)

Supported chipsets:
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Integrated chipsets are not supported. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.

*Crysis will run but I would recommend you to buy a new gfx card*


----------



## als2 (Aug 14, 2009)

hi can you suggest me games like Devil May Cry as i only like these kinda games 

graphic card- palit 4670 

2.0 Ghz dual core with 1 gb ram

and i only want to play games on 1024*768 as i have only 14 inch monite


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2009)

You can try DMC3 ( assuming you've played DMC4 ) 
Prince of persia seires & Onimusha 3


----------



## knowledgegainer (Aug 30, 2009)

*can anybody recommend me a good Racing game 
I have completed NFS MW AND CABON ....

MY config..

INtel CORE 2 Duo 2.93Ghz
2gb Ram,Dg41 motherboard
750gb HD
*


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

Try Burnout Paradise City
NFS Undercover 

& BTW, don't forget to try NFS shift ( releasing on sep 2009 )


----------



## official (Sep 1, 2009)

Resident Evil 5  
Publisher: Capcom
Developer: Capcom

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP
Processor: AMD Athlon64 X2/Intel Pentium D series
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (ATI Radeon HD 2400/NVIDIA GeForce 6800)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows Vista
Processor: AMD Phenom X4/Intel Core 2 Quad series
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (ATI Radeon HD 4800/NVIDIA GeForce 9800)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 10
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi. Can I get Sapphire HD 4550 512 MB DD3 for Rs 2500? As I cant go beyond RS 2500, are there any graphic cards in that cost? Please help me.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 12, 2009)

my config is Intel Pentium D 3.0GHz proccy, Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard, 1.5GB DDR2 667MHz of RAM and i am planning to buy Graphic card based on Nvidia 9600GT. Can i play GTA4 and NFS new versions on this config. BTW i have been completed NFS Carbon GTA San Andreas.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup, You will be able to play GTA4 ( though it will lag beyond 1024*768 beyond medium settings) coz of your cpu as it will bottleneck the gpu.

NFS new version should work just fine with high settings though


----------



## Rockstar09 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, people actually i have a Intel G33 mobo+2GB ram+2.66ghz core2 duo procy yet i wasn't able to play NFS carbon. But, VAIBHAV(as he posted) have a g31 mobo and still he was able to play the game.So, can any1 tell me whts the prob wit my pc?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

you can play carbon without any hassles. Have you lowered your resolution and detail settings?


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

*Need for Speed: SHIFT *

Publisher: EA Games
Developer: EA Black Box

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1/Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO @ 1.6 GHz
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 6 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT/ATI Radeon X1800)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

MSR of **** is insanely high. x4500hd guys like me will never get a chance to run it.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankx 919,
but the thing is that i tried running NFS:Carbon (form diff sources) but it never ran on my pc so eventually i never got the chance to change game settings...
Now can any one help me further?
Should i OC the procy,or somthin else?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2009)

My be your source of installation is corrupted or damaged. Try installing from other source. I ran it on my p4 2.66ghz, ATi radeon Xpress 200 64mb, 512mb drr ram. So.. you can play it with ease.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

*Resident Evil 5*

Publisher: Capcom
Developer: Capcom

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP
Processor: AMD Athlon64 X2/Intel Pentium D series
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (ATI Radeon HD 2400/NVIDIA GeForce 6800)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows Vista
Processor: AMD Phenom X4/Intel Core 2 Quad series
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (ATI Radeon HD 4800/NVIDIA GeForce 9800)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 10
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2009)

First we should leave the system of deciding a game playability with the help of a Readme file. One should express their opinion based on their experience towards that particular game. The readme files will always be showing least possible configuration.. but they will not guarantee that it will run on acceptable frames per second on that minimum requirement setup.. I won a X4500HD and a 7200gs.. both are powerful than 6800 but 7200gs rendered only 5frames for second in average.. where as x4500hd renders only 16fps. Both are absolutely Unplayable.

The reason is game developers will tell a thing as minimum requirement if it can run it(let alone the Frames per second). So.. we should not take minimum system requirements as a par. Players should suggest the games with their experience towards that game and hardware. NO OFFENSE MEANT TO ANY TDF USER HERE.


----------



## dare devil (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a PC with the following config. 

Intel C2D 4500 2.2GHz 
Abit IP 35 E
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz(1GBx2)
160GB SEAGATE SATA HDD 
Galaxy 8600GT 256MB DDR3
DELL SE198 WFP 19" LCD

Will the following games run on my PC?

1)NFS Shift
2)Batman AA
3)RE 5


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2009)

You can run these games with ease. For NFS shift you must lower your entire settings. BatmanAA...You can run it on medium settings with 1024*768 resolution. For RE5, lowering shadows and resolution will do.


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 3, 2009)

Can I play PS1 games using emulator on this config?
C2D 2.33 GHz
Intel DG33
2 GB RAM
if I can play them then also suggest some good games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

^ with ease.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 3, 2009)

Can this laptop play GTR 2 & Evolution?

Intel C2D T6500
4GB RAM
Intel GMA 4500MHD


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

take GTR2 for granted. I haven't played Evolution. So i am unaware about it.


----------



## IronCruz (Oct 18, 2009)

Need For Speed Shift
AMD AthlonII X4 620@2.60GHz
2GB DDR2 RAM
9600GT
Biostar TA790GXB
500GB WD HDD

When i start shift.exe....a screen comes in which it's loading and after a blank screen.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2009)

Update the game with the latest patch.

Try updated gfx card drivers and DirectX Aug 2009 update.

BTW, what OS you are using ? I got it working on both XP 32 bit and Vista x64


----------



## IronCruz (Oct 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Update the game with the latest patch.
> 
> Try updated gfx card drivers and DirectX Aug 2009 update.
> 
> BTW, what OS you are using ? I got it working on both XP 32 bit and Vista x64



I use XP 32 bit...


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Same here, game worked for me with XP 32bit on my IGP not even a GFX card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

*Mini Ninjas*
Publisher: Eidos Interactive
Developer: Io Interactive

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 3.2 GHz/AMD Athlon64 3200+
Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 5 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 6600/ATI Radeon X1300)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO/AMD Athlon64 X2
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 5 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 6600/ATI Radeon X1300)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 22, 2009)

can GTA 4 be played on this config-:
ATI radeon 3450 256MB
Pentium D 3.0 GHz
Gigabyte G31 chipset
1.5Gb of 667MHz RAM
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
can GTA 4 be played on this config-:
ATI radeon 3450 256MB
Pentium D 3.0 GHz
Gigabyte G31 chipset
1.5Gb of 667MHz RAM


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

A big no. Hell, that game lags on my Phenom II X4 940BE with 9600GT 512Mb GDDR3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2009)

^ hey nomand.. it runs at average of 28fps @ medium settings when i mix 9400gt with my c2q 8200. 

So, It will run.. but i think it will not be a bed of roses. But I am not sure about it. Search youtube videos of similar gfx card pulling gta iv. I think you will get a better idea.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

I also think that game will lag a big time on vahibhav's rig. As his cpu and gpu both is a highly inadequate to run that game.

@vamsi - don't compare a Pentium D to a C2d. C2D cpu's are better as much as 80%.


Here I'm posting the official sys requirements anyway 

*Grand Theft Auto 4*
Publisher: Rockstar
Developer: Rockstar

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO @ 1.8 GHz/AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.4 GHz
Memory: 1.5 GB
Hard Drive: 16 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 7900/ATI Radeon X1900)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Recommended System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Intel Core 2 QUAD @ 2.4 GHz/AMD Phenom X3 @ 2.1 GHz
Memory: 2 GB (2.5 GB for Vista)
Hard Drive: 18 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (nVidia GeForce 8600/ATI 3870)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^*vamsi* had run the game on C2Q and not C2D. *Vamsi*, the game is dependent on CPU much more than GPU. So a quad core is helping you, not the 9400GT. Besides, I think I dint measure the FPS, else I'd have let you know. It lagged sometimes, but 70% of the time, it was smooth.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

^I played it on 8600gt + C2Q 6600 with 90% shoothnes. Although with low settings.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^*vamsi* had run the game on C2Q and not C2D. *Vamsi*, the game is dependent on CPU much more than GPU. So a quad core is helping you, not the 9400GT. Besides, I think I dint measure the FPS, else I'd have let you know. It lagged sometimes, but 70% of the time, it was smooth.



Yup, I know buddy that vamsi had run GTA4 on quad core ie on his q8200 

but he said that it will run on vaibhav_jain's Pentium D series dual core and HD3450 which I think run as slide show and will ruin the game play fun but on c2d at 3Ghz it will run a lot better as compared with Pentium D series dual core.

So I just told him not to compare a pentium D series just by looking at it's 3ghz speed


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 27, 2009)

is there any point in this thread when you can head over to *systemrequirementslab.com and it will directly check your machine and tell you at what setting you can run or can not run a particular game


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

emperor_ankit said:


> is there any point in this thread when you can head over to *systemrequirementslab.com and it will directly check your machine and tell you at what setting you can run or can not run a particular game


Is there any point of having this forum when we can find almost 90% of the answers with www.google.com 

Forums give a personalised response with the experience of members on the game speaking. Every game comes with min requirements written on the box, why even bother to go to that site in the first place?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2009)

^ we are here to solve that 10% of doubts.

@emperor_ankit, yes.. it will provide some valuable information. But if you want to know how a game will run on your system.. you have to rely on either benchmark or by asking the persons who have the similar hardware and have played that game on the system. SRL only tells whether your system is capable of running the game or not. But it won't tell you, how it will run. That is why this thread is here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

@ Krow and vamsi_krishna - I second both of your comments 

Yup, sometime that 10% can be very vital to run a game flawlessly


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> Is there any point of having this forum when we can find almost 90% of the answers with www.google.com
> 
> Forums give a personalised response with the experience of members on the game speaking. Every game comes with min requirements written on the box, why even bother to go to that site in the first place?



Each and every question here can be solved, if we google it hard.

leave it

I am playing GTA 4 in my rig at a decent settings and getting smooth gameplay...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2009)

Come again..? I hear this statement regularly that... we don't need forums when google is there. How awkward this statement is!! Most of answers for our questions can be found only in any other tech forums! Indirectly Forums are the reason why google is strong in tech prob solving.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ Yup, Google only crawls through the pages. It always depends greatly on contents. If there was no forum there would be a very little discussion and thus a very little amount of user related experiences available


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> Is there any point of having this forum when we can find almost 90% of the answers with www.google.com
> 
> Forums give a personalised response with the experience of members on the game speaking. Every game comes with min requirements written on the box, why even bother to go to that site in the first place?


 
actually SRL defines 3 zones: A below min.; B between min. and max.; C above max.
it dynamically checks ur system and tells u where ur system falls 
different from min requirements printed on boxes 

in any case guys if ur a downloader look for non-reg file based games [full rips] on torrents  they're great coz they're there even if u re0install ur OS  no reinsallation needed  i wish even applications were registry independent 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
totally agree with vamsi and topgear 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey do u know if i can run ps2 games on pc with nice frame rate?
if so then which ones should i bother downloading?
8800gt, athlon 64x2 2.8ghz, 2gb 667mhz ram, pcsx2 emulator


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2009)

With 8800gt you can easily run all the games at reasonable framerates.. if your emulators supports those games.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

My specification:-
Windows Vista Ultimate
Intel Core 2 DUO E7500 @ 2.93 GHz
2 GB DDR RAM 2
Intel G31 Chipset
No Graphic Card

Will all these games run on my pc?
1. Call Of Duty 5
2. GTA IV
3. Assassin's Creed
4. Need For Shift : Shift
5. Devil May Cry 4


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior

1.Nope
2.Never
3.No Chance
4.Nope
5.Big No

Try getting a new graphics card like 9600GT/HD4670, or else just forgot these games....


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

^^
None of them will run on that PC(crap)
Teri toh nikal padi..................


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

@raj as i expected! k thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^ as i expected! k thanks



 You already knew it...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

^yea was just confirming



Aspire said:


> ^^
> Some of them wont


u mean to say some will work? which u think will run??


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

^^
Post Edited
I was still looking at the requirements
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
A Nice Replacement for COD 5

>>>HERE<<<<


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^Virtua Cop 2 for COD5, eh?


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> My specification:-
> Windows Vista Ultimate
> Intel Core 2 DUO E7500 @ 2.93 GHz
> 2 GB DDR RAM 2
> ...



How come you are using a intel p35 chipset based mobo without a gfx card ??? ......... p35 chipset does not have integrated graphic chip


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> How come you are using a intel p35 chipset based mobo without a gfx card ??? ......... p35 chipset does not have integrated graphic chip


 How am i missed it. I thought it was G35 or something...

BTW Krazzy, you want me to become Crazzy....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> How come you are using a intel p35 chipset based mobo without a gfx card ??? ......... p35 chipset does not have integrated graphic chip


  Hows it possible?  It has integrate graphic chip! my mobo is ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS
Check out its specification...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hows it possible?  It has integrate graphic chip! my mobo is ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS
> Check out its specification...



Its G31 Chipset dude.... 

*www.techbuy.com.au/product.asp?pro...&parentId=MOTHERBOARD_INTEL_SOCKET_775_CORE_2


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

^^^Ooops! yea! k thanks! so games will not run  need to buy gfx card


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^^Ooops! yea! k thanks! so games will not run  need to buy gfx card



Ofcourse, get atleast 9600GT or HD4670 to play these games at decent settings with decent frame rates...


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^HD4670 is better for lack of a need for a power connector.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

@ Krazzy Warrior - so at last you figured it out 

Yup, you need to buy a gfx card to play those games you mentioned.

BTW, Look at the rajkumar and krows suggestion for gfx cards


----------



## Aakash14 (Nov 17, 2009)

My Config:

Intel Core 2 Quard Q9550
Intel DG45ID [G45 Chipset]
4GB RAM

Can you all suggest me some[good] games until I buy A GPU for my system? TY.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
What genre of games do you play???


----------



## Aakash14 (Nov 18, 2009)

RTS, Third person shooter, Racing. Sometimes FPS.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

_*Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2*_

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor or better supported
RAM: 1 GB RAM	
VGA: 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT or better or ATI Radeon 1600XT or better (Shader 3.0)	
DX: Microsoft DirectX(R) 9.0c	
OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Windows Vista (Windows 95/98/ME/2000 are unsupported)	
HDD: 12GB of free hard drive space	
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card	

Network: Broadband connection and service required for Multiplayer Connectivity. Internet Connection required for activation.

Co-op/Multiplayer Hosting: To host Co-op or MP matches, a 2Ghz dual-core or better processor is recommended.


----------



## Aakash14 (Nov 18, 2009)

[POSTED AGAIN]


My Config:

Intel Core 2 Quard Q9550
Intel DG45ID [G45 Chipset]
4GB RAM

Can you all suggest me some[good] games until I buy A GPU for my system? TY.
Some Genres I like are ; RTS, Third person shooter, Racing, Adventure. Sometimes FPS.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2009)

I Don't really believe in min. Game requirements.As I have..
P4 3.06 GHz
2 GB RAM
ATI 128 Mb IGP.
Windows 7(was Vista for the past two years)..
Inspite of having a normal Config. I completed GRAW, UT2008, COD MW, COD 5, NFS Undercover, Halo 2, Fallout 3(at low settings), Bioshock at medium settings...
Now the prob. is I want to play Farcry 2, COD MW2, Assasins Creed2 and i'm dead sure they won't run on this config.

So,The Question is will 8600GT solve my prob..i know it did for my friend bt he has a C2D 2.4Ghz and he has played Crysis, Assasins Creed, GTA IV at max settings..
BTW my PSU is 250W..
Also Suggest me a few hardware upgrades if the answer to my query is no..


----------



## User Name (Nov 18, 2009)

Will Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 run on my pc  If i  buy new GPU

my config.

P4 2.66 
1 GB ram


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

^^TopGear already posted the MRS. 


> Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2
> 
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor or better supported
> RAM: 1 GB RAM
> ...


----------



## User Name (Nov 18, 2009)

it says p4 3.2 
my pc has 2.66
that means it will not run even if i installed 512 MB GPU ?
is it right?


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2009)

Aakash14 said:


> RTS, Third person shooter, Racing. Sometimes FPS.


Prototype, Underworld, Undercover, Assassin Creed, STALKER etc.


----------



## Aakash14 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think that all those games can run on my G45 graphics solution.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

then play these :- MadeMan, Total Overdose, Mafia, MOH AA, COD 3. All these are 100% sure to run.


----------



## User Name (Nov 19, 2009)

> it says p4 3.2
> my pc has 2.66
> that means it will not run even if i installed 512 MB GPU ?
> is it right?



????????

??


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2009)

Aakash14 said:


> I don't think that all those games can run on my G45 graphics solution.


These games run on GMA X3000 graphics solution. So I assume it will surely run on G45 graphics solution.

Enjoy your G45 solution. Just get the latest drivers.

Here are few screenshots of games I have played on X3000
Jericho
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/jericho/zerichorome.jpg

Silent Hill Homecoming
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/silenthillhomecoming/eternalcutscenegameplayglitch.jpg

STALKER: Clear Sky 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/thisisamess.jpg

Dead Space
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/deadspace/thereisalwayspeng.jpg

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


User Name said:


> it says p4 3.2
> my pc has 2.66
> that means it will not run even if i installed 512 MB GPU ?
> is it right?



No unless the Game devs have specifically restricted the hardware config e.g. Prince of Persia Sands of Time and Warrior Within.

I guess the game will run fine but not with highest setting. Try it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

@ keviv219 - There's no way your frind was playing GTA4 on 8600Gt at max settings.

8600GT can handle far cry 2, COD MW2, assassin's creed though not sure about assassin's creed 2.

1st buy a PSU say a VIP or colorsit 400-450W one @ Rs. 1-1.2K.

Get a HD 4670 @ Rs. 4.5K - then the games you mentioned will run just fine.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ keviv219 - There's no way your frind was playing GTA4 on 8600Gt at max settings.
> 
> 8600GT can handle far cry 2, COD MW2, assassin's creed though not sure about assassin's creed 2.
> 
> ...



Well he really did...The game was even running smooth..but it took a while when loading....

Thanks for the suggestion....
So i don't need a CPU upgrade then...
Thankx
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jojothedragon said:


> then play these :- MadeMan, Total Overdose, Mafia, MOH AA, COD 3. All these are 100% sure to run.



Dude COD 3 was never released on PC..it was just for the consoles..


----------



## adirawat20 (Nov 21, 2009)

I too have same configuration just a fast proc.
Yeah it will work finely at lowest detail without any problems


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

keviv219 said:


> Well he really did...The game was even running smooth..but it took a while when loading....
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion....
> So i don't need a CPU upgrade then...
> ...



What CPU you friend has ?

BTW, if you are going to upgrade your cpu you will need all new cpu, mobo and Ram


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 23, 2009)

I am looking to play the following games at 1024x768


Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Need For Speed Shift
Batman Arkham Asylum
Crysis
 Grand Theft Auto IV

*System Config*:
Intel E5200 Wolfdale 2.5GHz LGA 775
OCZ 2GB DDR2 800MHz Titanium Edition
Palit GeForce 9600GSO Sonic 384MB
Windows XP XP2

Tell how well above mentioned games would run?


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup, They will run just fine though crysis and GTA 4 at medium settings 

Just OC the CPU to around 3-3.33Ghz and crysis & GTA4 performance will improve a lot !


----------



## spunk (Nov 23, 2009)

hey people, 
will this conifguration support any high end games, if yes then suggest some games and if not suggest upgrades

PROCESSOR    : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40 ghz
RAM               : 3 GB DDR2
GRAPICS CARD: ati radeon hd 2600 xt

also on what basis are graphics cards compared?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, They will run just fine though crysis and GTA 4 at medium settings
> 
> Just OC the CPU to around 3-3.33Ghz and crysis & GTA4 performance will improve a lot !


Thanks man!
First will try at default clock, if performance is not acceptable then I would overclock the CPU.  hope I don't fry it in process


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 24, 2009)

topgear said:


> What CPU you friend has ?
> 
> BTW, if you are going to upgrade your cpu you will need all new cpu, mobo and Ram



A Core2Duo 2.4 Ghz...


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

spunk said:


> hey people,
> will this conifguration support any high end games, if yes then suggest some games and if not suggest upgrades
> 
> PROCESSOR    : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40 ghz
> ...



You should upgrade to a GT240 or HD4850. BTW, what's your budget for a gfx card upgrade ?



gary4gar said:


> Thanks man!
> First will try at default clock, if performance is not acceptable then I would overclock the CPU.  hope I don't fry it in process



Do you have any 3rd party after market cpu cooler or using the stock one ?

It it's stock then you can safely OC it to 2.8Ghz but as It's winter you will be within safe limit upto 3 GHz. But anything above that requires more voltage so you should get a after market cpu cooler like CM hy[er TX3 or Hyper 212 like me  



keviv219 said:


> A Core2Duo 2.4 Ghz...



Thanks for informing


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

*Mass Effect 2 System Requirements*

*PC MINIMUM System Requirements*
OS = Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
Processor = 1.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent AMD CPU
Memory = 1 GB RAM for Windows XP / 2 GB RAM for Windows Vista and Windows 7
Hard Drive = 15 GB 
DVD ROM = 1x Speed
Sound Card = DirectX 9.0c compatible
Direct X = DirectX 9.0c August 2008 (included)
Input = Keyboard / Mouse
Video Card = 256 MB (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support). Supported Chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or greater; ATI Radeon X1600 Pro or greater. Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 7300, 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400, and 9300; ATI Radeon HD3200, and HD4350 are below minimum system requirements. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2.

*PC RECOMMENDED System Requirements*
Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
2.6+ GHz Cure 2 Duo Intel or equivalent AMD CPU
2 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, or better recommended
100% DirectX compatible sound card and drivers
DirectX August 2008

NOTES: _For the best results, make sure you have the latest drivers for your video and audio cards. Laptop or mobile versions of the above supported video cards have not had extensive testing and may have driver or other performance issues. As such, they are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported in Mass Effect 2._


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 11, 2009)

ok here is my config:=



c2d E4300(1.8 ghz)

2 gb ram

on board graphics 256 mb vram (D946gzis)



so what can I play? list all games but mostly I am looking for some action game ...shooting games..


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my config (and please, I am not messing with anybody - I just want to know how well the games will run on my new system which I will buy today  ):

Intel core i5 750
4 GB DD3 1333MHz RAM
GTS 250 512MB
Resolution = 1440X900

Will I be able to run Crysis@max settings? I certainly hope so 

Now I just need to get my hands on some really good titles, like Dragon Age: Origins!


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2009)

You will be able to play most game at high settings with your screens native resolution.
Though Crysis may lag if you set it to ultra high


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG still lag? WTH! 

Anyway, not a big Crysis fan. I like strategy and RPG games the most. I can't wait to get that system...clock, please move faster! Then I have to go there, make final decision, get it assembled, come back home, install the OS, install the utilities and only then will I be able to play.

Will post here how my gaming goes


----------



## DigitCritic (Dec 23, 2009)

I have dell studio laptop with 

processor = 2.0 Ghz Core2Duo 
Ram = 4 GB 800 Mhz DDR2
Graphics = 512 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570  
OS = Windows Vista

what all games will I be able to play with normal if not high settings ?

Secondly where can I buy Crysis Maximum Edition in Delhi ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2009)

most of the games will be playable on this lappy at 800-600 resolution with med to low settings.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 25, 2009)

My PC's Configuration:-
Windows Vista Ultimate
Intel Core 2 DUO E7500 @ 2.93 GHz
2 GB DDR RAM 2
Intel G31 Chipset
No Graphic Card

Will *All Half Life 2 Games* run on it and how nicely?


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Dec 26, 2009)

I just bought a Biostar TA790GXBE (onboard HD 3300) & an Athlon X2 245 (2.9 Ghz) with 1GB RAM. It runs the crysis demo at 1024 x 768 with low graphics. How can I measure the fps of the game? Will this run crysis at medium graphics if I increase the RAM to 3 GB with windows 7? Also my system recognizes only 768 MB RAM, where is the rest of the RAM?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> I just bought a Biostar TA790GXBE (onboard HD 3300) & an Athlon X2 245 (2.9 Ghz) with 1GB RAM. It runs the crysis demo at 1024 x 768 with low graphics. How can I measure the fps of the game? Will this run crysis at medium graphics if I increase the RAM to 3 GB with windows 7? Also my system recognizes only 768 MB RAM, where is the rest of the RAM?



You can measure the FPS of games using the frogram called FRAPS. Google it, download it and run it. It is a must have for any gamer.

You can have 10GB of RAM and I don't think you would be able to run Crysis at medium settings. You need a good graphics card for that. Even I can't run that game at Ultra high settings and have to be satisfied with high. It is still gorgeous, though.

You were right about that *topgear*. My respect for you has significantly increased, and it was already substantial


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks buddy 

BTW, he can have 16GB of ram max but crysis will be still unplaable at medium settings

Anyway, if he wants to gaming on windws 7 you should upgrade to 2x 2GB or atleast 3GB as most of the games will lag on win7 with only 1GB ram and yeah to enjoy crysis he should buy a gfx card like 9600GT or HD4670

@ Rajdeep Banik - you are using onboard gfx, right ?? Your bios is sharing 256MB ram for gfx from your system ram so you are seeing only 768MB of ram.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Dec 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> BTW, he can have 16GB of ram max but crysis will be still unplaable at medium settings
> 
> Anyway, if he wants to gaming on windws 7 you should upgrade to 2x 2GB or atleast 3GB as most of the games will lag on win7 with only 1GB ram and yeah to enjoy crysis he should buy a gfx card like 9600GT or HD4670
> 
> @ Rajdeep Banik - you are using onboard gfx, right ?? Your bios is sharing 256MB ram for gfx from your system ram so you are seeing only 768MB of ram.



Thanks for the advices. I measured the fps; it was just 15 fps at maximum & 11 at minimum,   though I still enjoy playing it. Now, planning for a RAM upgrade only


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Thanks for the advices. I measured the fps; it was just 15 fps at maximum & 11 at minimum,   though I still enjoy playing it. Now, planning for a RAM upgrade only



15 FPS is too less - it might give you a headache, for one. Also, you will never be able to play as well as someone who has 60-100 FPS. You must have really good eyes - I am not happy with even 30FPS.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2009)

Yup, 15 FPS is to much less. Wondering how he will manage the situation in Crysis when got into those levels where enimies and allens will be on all sides.!!


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Dec 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, 15 FPS is to much less. Wondering how he will manage the situation in Crysis when got into those levels where enimies and allens will be on all sides.!!


OK! OK!I got it  I am out of money, so have to wait for at least 1 month for a graphics card, mean while I am playing Devil may cry 4


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 28, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> OK! OK!I got it  I am out of money, so have to wait for at least 1 month for a graphics card, mean while I am playing Devil may cry 4



How is DEVIL MAY CRY 4 working , count the FPS


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ DMC 4 Has an in-built bech tool if I'm not wrong. OP should try that


----------



## karmanya (Jan 2, 2010)

Can someone recommend a game for me ? p4 3.0 Ghz, 512 Ram, 7600GS. It can run Assasin's Creed, Though I'm not sure if you'd count waiting 30 minutes for a level load, more for the larger ones "running". 
It ran Far Cry, Quake 3, Most Wanted and Carbon pretty easily with everything turned off- any interesting titles?


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2010)

Try FEAR, GTA San Andreas and Vice City, Infernal, Call of Duty 2, Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay, Clive Berker's Jericho, Quake 4


----------



## vishald (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have Asus RD vm motherboard with intel 2.66 dual core process and 1 gb transcend ram running Windows xp. Will Ati 4870 graphics card work with this board? Also let me know if I can play Crysis if I install this graphics card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2010)

There is no mobo such as Asus RD VM ( is it R.D. special edition mobo ??  ).
Mention your mobos full model name correctly or give a web link.

If your mobo has pci-e x16 slot then you will be able to use cards like HD4870 though note that you will require a good psu like corsair VX450W @ Rs. 4K for that


----------



## vishald (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes the model number for my mother board is Asus P5RD2-VM
You can have a look at it at the below link
*in.asus.com/ProductGroup2.aspx?PG_ID=mKyCKlQ4oSEtSu5m


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ The link you posted above is not correct as it pointing to some where else with some core i7 and core i5 mobos 

BTW, is this your mobo :

*www.superwarehouse.com/images/products/asus_P5RD2-VM.jpg

According to the specs ( found on some other sites ) your mobo has 1 PCI Express x16 slot - so you will be able to use HD4870 but your cpu may bottleneck the gfx card ( what cpu do you have - mention the model name - use cpu-z to get the info ) and you will need a powerful smps like corsair VX450W @ Rs. 4K for HD4870. So I would recommmend you to go with HD4670 or a 9600GT instead ( provided you had some good psu )


----------



## snehit (Jan 9, 2010)

I am thinking to order this configuration for HP laptop but probably graphics card is the average even Nvidia stated that this card is "performance". I want to play *high end games*. what I gonna do? 

Espresso Black 
• Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
• Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-720QM Processor (1.6GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB) w/Turbo Boost up to 2.8 GHz 
• FREE Upgrade to 4GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm) from 2GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
• FREE Upgrade to 320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection 
• 1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 230M 
• 15.6" diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display (1366x768) 
• LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support 
• Webcam Only 
• Intel Wireless-N Card 
• HP Integrated HDTV Hybrid Tuner 
• HP Color Matching Keyboard 
• 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
• No Modem 
• System Recovery DVD with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
• Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 
• HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope

*Please reply soon I need to make decision as earliest as possible*


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2010)

Nividia GeForce GT 230M is a DirectX 10.1 graphics adapter based on the GT216 core. It has 48 shader cores and based on 40nm fab process.

You will be able to modern games mid to low settings @ 1024*768 or 800*600 resolution with this lappy


----------



## snehit (Jan 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Nividia GeForce GT 230M is a DirectX 10.1 graphics adapter based on the GT216 core. It has 48 shader cores and based on 40nm fab process.
> 
> You will be able to modern games mid to low settings @ 1024*768 or 800*600 resolution with this lappy



what could be other option in terms of graphics card? Which one is higher in laptop market? Can I change new graphics card later on or *use external graphics card*?


----------



## snehit (Jan 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Nividia GeForce GT 230M is a DirectX 10.1 graphics adapter based on the GT216 core. It has 48 shader cores and based on 40nm fab process.
> 
> You will be able to modern games mid to low settings @ 1024*768 or 800*600 resolution with this lappy



thnx buddy


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2010)

snehit said:


> what could be other option in terms of graphics card? Which one is higher in laptop market? Can I change new graphics card later on or *use external graphics card*?



Alianware has some good gaming laptops based on GTX260M. Check dell india website site for pricing and availability. 

Alianware has a laptop based on 2x GTX260M running in SLI and it's the best laptop for gaming IMO and the price is around Rs. 1.6 Lakh I think.

BTW, You will not be able to change the gfx card later on in case of laptops.


----------



## tus123 (Feb 7, 2010)

i bought a lappy 6 months ago a play some games on it alll on max setting its up for sale at the bazaar area......can u plz tel me sum games which i cannot run

asus w90vp-x2

for sale ppl!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ OMG! That lappy has 2x ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4870 X2 along with a quad core Q9000 - so any games will on it but all may not be in high res and high settings though 

BTW, how much did you spend to get that lappy ?


----------



## tus123 (Feb 7, 2010)

i got a gud deal on it....don wanna disclose real price as i'm puttin it up for sale on the forums.......

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




topgear said:


> ^^ OMG! That lappy has 2x ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4870 X2 along with a quad core Q9000 - so any games will on it but all may not be in high res and high settings though
> 
> BTW, how much did you spend to get that lappy ?



dude it plays gta 4 all maxed out but only the texture quality is high not very high and thts cuz of the 512mb gpu memories.......codmw2 was a delight on all maxed out not a log, re5 all max, nfs ****....sorry shift gave problems gotta tune done a lil, but all these are at 1920x1080 cud play it maxed with lower res,, but i prefer full hd , no game has ever given probs......wel once cs source gave  an  error not enuf memory,,wel tht was hilarious


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2010)

Try playing crysis warhead or crysis at hd resolution with all settings at maximum or very high


----------



## tus123 (Feb 8, 2010)

played crysis long bac it can handle it most settings at very highand some high......and those were with old drivers, check videos on youtube asus w90 crysis and all......for sum reason my thread is not gettin approved by moderators  in bazaar don noe y, damn i need to sell this i'm broke


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysis will give around 12-15 fps on your rig @ 1920*1200 resolution with all settings at very high and with max level of AA and AF with dx10 and 12-15 fps is very little to play a fps game.

BTW, as you are a new member and your post count is not so high you are not able to create any thread in Bazar section ( read the rules ) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=57&a=1


----------



## tus123 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i got 1080 screen not 1200 and trust me i've played tht stuff lng bac on this baby its a gud 40+ frames.....check youtube vids......well i ai't playiin ultra hign anyways......its sum high sum very high settings


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2010)

^ ok buddy - i got it


----------



## tus123 (Feb 10, 2010)

btw one request if u cud help me sell it.....i wud appreciate......i'm shocked tht nobody is showin interest in buyin this laptop......man i thought this was the place to sell it...but damn


----------



## vishald (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

  I am using 2.66GHZ Intel dual core processor with 1 gb ddr 2 ram. Mother board is  Asus Rd2 Vm and yes you have given the correct link. Thanks
Pleases suggest what games I can play if I install ATI 4870 1 gb graphics card.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2010)

^^Is ur CPU a Core 2 DUo?

Well, then upgrade to 2GB or 3GB RAM and grab a HD5670/HD5770 instead of a HD4870. Then u'll be able to play all games.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2010)

@ vishald - as comp@ddict has asked which cpu do you have - is it core 2 duo or pentium D cpu ( both of them are dual cores ). Can you mention the model number of your cpu ?

There are two dual types of intel dual cores ( 2.66 GHz apeed ) - one is pentium D 805 ( Pentium D series - no too good performing ) and others are Core 2 Duo E6700/E6750/E7300/E8190/E8200 which belongs to core 2 duo family and offers decent performance.

If you have the CVore 2 Duo E6xxx/E7xxx/E8xxx series cpu :
If you can get a good psu like corsair VX450W around 4K get MSI GTX 260 Twin Frozr around 10K and if you don't have a good PSU and your cpu belongs to pentium D8xx series then get HD5670.


----------



## vishald (Feb 24, 2010)

It is not a core 2 duo

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

It is not a Core 2 Duo processor. Also my budget is around Rs 10000.
Please suggest my a good ATI graphics card.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2010)

If it's pentium D dual core cpu then get a good PSU like Corsair VX450W around 4K and a GFX card like HD4850 around 6.5K


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2010)

vishald said:


> It is not a core 2 duo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...



hey i wud recommend u 2 buy a nu cpu first
at least a dual or triple core
if u wanna only play games  then  amd phenom II  x2 550BE is a gud choice  for less than 5k 
and if u wnna do some multitaskin also then go for amd athlonII x3 for around 5.5k
dude i'm tellin u seriously,if urs is not a  multi core cpu,then plz upgrade it

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




vishald said:


> It is not a core 2 duo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...



anyways if u wanna buy a nu graphic card 
then go for gtx 260(either palit or msi)
for ati go for hd 5770(dx 11 and sm 5.0)-better longivity support


----------



## official (Mar 13, 2010)

Please do not get a mid or high end card if you dont have Core 2 duo and atleast 2gb ram...coz that gfx card will be bottle necked. More over more powerful the card more powerful psu will be required as they need additional power. If you want to enjoy almost all games then get a 9600gt and another 2 gb ram but i think you'll need atleast corsair 450watt psu or if you can get cooler master moduler series 500watt...then also it is good one.... with this you can play all games at 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2010)

I havnt played new games in my current config.I am using windows 7.Only games i tried are 
PES 2010 @ 1600 X 900 with 60 FPS 
Assassins creed @ 1280 X 720 with 40+ FPS
But disappointed at SHIFT

I am not getting 30+ FPS when i use 1280 X 720 So i am playing in custom resolution 1066 X 600 with 30+ FPS 

I want to play GTA 4 Assassins creed 2 etc other new games.Will they run in my config ?
Also pls suggest me some good 3rd person action games.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2010)

Get a new gfx card like HD5670 around 5.5K to play games smoothly.

You will be able to run latest games with minimum gfx settings and resolution even then they can lag with 9500Gt.

Games : The Saboteur, Prince of Persia ( 2008 ), Devil May Cry 4, Mercenaries 2 world in flames, Splinter Cell conviction, X-Men origins Wolverine


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2010)

Will Metro 2033 run smoothly at lowest settings on this config:-

Core2q 6600, Nvidia 8600gt 256mb, 3GB ram, windows 7 64b ult.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ It's minimum gfx requirement is GT220 so I think your gfx card will be able to handle it with lowered details but it may lag a bit cause a GT220 is around 15-20% faster as compared to your gfx card - but better try the game on your gfx card to be sure


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

^ok thank for the info buddy. i'll surely try it.


----------



## official (Apr 18, 2010)

what will be the graphics reqiurement for Crysis 2???
atleast minimum- quad or phenom
                        3gb ram
                        Gfx?? 9800gt??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2010)

minimum 8800gt.. dual core processor, 2gb ram.. I think.


----------



## techieboy12 (Apr 19, 2010)

i have 2.53 ghz e7200rocessor 2gb ram 128 mb onboard graphics card.Suggest me any good game that'll work on my config.plZ help


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2010)

NFS most wanted,

Grand theft auto: Vice City, San Andres

Prince Of Persia SoT, WW, TTT,

Mafia

Thief trilogy


----------



## hunterzz (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys, will the game just cause run on my pc:-
512mb ram
NVIDIA GEFORCE MX/MX400 32MB
PENTIUM 3 100MHZ
PLZ REPLY(CAN I RUN THEM USING 3D ANALYZER OR SOMETHING--HOW?)


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2010)

The minimum requirement for just cause is :

Pentium IV 1.4Ghz (or AthlonXP 1700+) and GeForce 4ti 4200 / Radeon 9500 gfx card so you won't be able to run this game as your cpu is less powerful to run this .. that's why emulator like 3S analyzer will not come handy.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been cut-off from the gaming and PC world for about 6 months now...
Anyways,
I want to buy new Hardware...all of it..don't have a budget in mind as it depends on the products i wud choose...

I want to know about my options...

RAM : max 4 Gb(DDR2 or DDR3)
CPU : preferably Intel (both core 2 and the i series)
Motherboad: Don't know much(not thinking of 2 GFX cards so, no crossfire or SLI)
Gfx : I want to play all the games at good resolutions..
HDD: 320Gb/500 Gb.
PSU: app. for the above config.

I'm trying to build a Gaming PC as u can see...so, extra additions are welcome.
Thanks in advance

P.S. include both medium and high end price options...


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2010)

Post your queries in this thread :

*Basic Guide Purchase a New System*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Will there games run on this configuration:-

Games:- Resident evil 5, Mass Effect, Mass effect 2, 
Configuration:- Windows XP sp3, GeForce 6200LE, Pentium Dual Core, 1gb Ram.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ 
It wont. Dont even think about installing the games in that PC. Get a new rig to play these games bro


----------



## clmlbx (May 1, 2010)

What Games Should I look For ?

config:-

C2D 4300 (1.8 ghz)
2 GB RAM
GTS 250 (512 MB)

will play  in  1280 x 1024 resolution .. window 7

I like to play shooting  and sports games .. So for which games I should look for..

currently I am playing nfs MW.. but in it I can not enter any shop for performance upgrade .. I just get into marker but nothing happens any IDea what's problem


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2010)

Have you press enter button when you got into some marker ??

You can play every shooting FPS game - the only bottleneck you will face is the cpu - just OC it upto 2.5 GHz and you should be good to go and enjoy all the latest titles Like L4D2, STALKEr trio, Crysis, BFBC2, Metro 2033, FEAR, AC II and for sports get NFS Shift, Dirt 2, Fifa 2010, Cricket 07, Flatout etc.


----------



## clmlbx (May 2, 2010)

^ thanx 

tried all buttons on Gamepad nothing happened but " Enter " did work.. 

I know all games will work .. I am asking which is best to play..  I am not regular gamer .I will play max around 30 mins in a Day. so Need to know  A game which is best to play.. I am downloading COD 4 (6.27 Gb) 70% done.. how is it ?


----------



## kokho (May 2, 2010)

no the game is not running to your computer if you running this game to your computer if you must good configuration to your computer


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

@ clmlbx - Cod 4 is a good game ... after finishing it try the following one 

Battle Field Bad company 2 - get it and give it a try and you will love it for sure.


----------



## hunterzz (May 5, 2010)

hey guys , r der any good games i could run on my pc :-
700mhz P-3
32mb NVIDIA 
512mb RAM

thnxx


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2010)

^^ lol ... wow brings back old memories ...You may try Max Payne 1 , Return to Castle Wolfenstein , and plethora of Dos games


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 9, 2010)

hunterzz said:


> hey guys , r der any good games i could run on my pc :-
> 700mhz P-3
> 32mb NVIDIA
> 512mb RAM
> ...




does it really exist?


----------



## HUNNEYE (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys I just want to know that how the SONY VAIO VPCEB16FG the new laptop from sony will handle the following games.

1. gothic 3
2. oblivion
3 two worlds
4 resident evil 5
5 assasins creed 1 and 2

the specifications of this laptop are as under

intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor 2.13 GHz
15.5 (39.37 cm) wide (Full-HD: 1920 x 1080)
ATI Mobility Radeon™  HD 5650 Graphics 1gb DDR3 SDRAM
4 GB DDR3 SDRAM 1066 mh
Hard Disk Drive 										 										500 GB


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2010)

^^ They will work but you have to lower the resolution and visual settings of the games.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (May 26, 2010)

Will Split/Second velocity work on my:

512 MB ATI Radeon HD 4670
3 GB RAM
Intel Dual Core E 5200-2.50 Ghz
??


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2010)

^^ It will run


----------



## ashu@digit (May 27, 2010)

Hi all, 

      can you pls give me the name of games can run on my following cofig........

      CPU : i7 920
      Board : intel DX58SO
      GPU : NVIDIA 9800 GT 1gb
      RAM : DDR3 8gb

thaks


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2010)

You can run any game you want though I've a suggestion though - Get a new gfx card like HD5850 @ ~16k or 5870 @ ~23k to harness the power of your rig and gaming in HD resoulution ( provided if you have a HD resolution supported monitor )


----------



## giprabu (May 29, 2010)

what will be the max fps one will get in phenom II X6 + 5770 HD combination for Crysis warhead at 1920x1080 with AA disabled and enabled??


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

^Depends. 

If you play on High settings than around 35 maybe ? It will dip though. It's a very system heavy game.


----------



## harshk360 (Jun 1, 2010)

I Have 
phenom x4 965 BE 
4gb DDR3 1333mhz ram
1tb wd blu edition HDD
radeon 5770 
corsair vx 550
cooler master 690 II advanced

will assassin's creed 2 run at max settings at 1600X900


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2010)

^^
Thats a doubt. Try that yourself.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 1, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> I Have
> phenom x4 965 BE
> 4gb DDR3 1333mhz ram
> 1tb wd blu edition HDD
> ...




Damn sure...
It'll run ..!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 1, 2010)

^Damn sure with ultra high settings.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2010)

@ *harshk360* - just give it a spin and it will run at the max settings possible


----------



## vamsi8889 (Jun 5, 2010)

What Games Should I look For ?

config:-

Pentium D 820 (2.8 ghz)
4 GB RAM DDR2 800MHz
9800GT (1 GB)

will play in 1024 x 768 resolution .. windows 7

I don't want to play any of those shooter games(or FPS games)! So which games should I look for..


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2010)

you will be able play almost all games but it's recommended that if you can change your cpu to c2d 7xxx series ie say a c2d e7500 as your cpu is a real bottleneck for your gfx card.

what kind of games do you like to play ??

For TPS try - The saboteur, GTA IV, Assassin's Creed II - really a great game.

For strategy start with Company of heroes 

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

you will be able play almost all games but it's recommended that if you can change your cpu to c2d 7xxx series ie say a c2d e7500 as your cpu is a real bottleneck for your gfx card.

what kind of games do you like to play ??

For TPS try - The saboteur, GTA IV, Assassin's Creed II - really a great game.

For strategy start with Company of heroes


----------



## giprabu (Jun 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> you will be able play almost all games but it's recommended that if you can change your cpu to c2d 7xxx series ie say a c2d e7500 as your cpu is a real bottleneck for your gfx card.
> 
> what kind of games do you like to play ??
> 
> ...




can you suggest some finest shooters like battlefield bad company 2 ??
BFBC 2 had stunning graphics and i was not able to move away from my system .. completed in a day ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2010)

^^

Call of Duty ( COD ) Modern Warfare 2
COD 4 Modern Warfare
COD 5 World at War
Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway
COD 2
COD 1

Try them out ( in the sequence I've suggested ) and you would like them very much


----------



## giprabu (Jun 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^
> 
> Call of Duty ( COD ) Modern Warfare 2
> COD 4 Modern Warfare
> ...



tel me what'll happen in COD series if we mistakenly shot our own troop mates?
will they be dead or be alive like BFBC2 ?

and what about the out health regaining technique ?
should we need consume any "medic" packages in order to regain our health or just wait for 3 to 4 seconds in a secured manner and your health will be restored automatically ??

and will the enemies die in one single shot if it was a head shot ??

cause all the above asked things made BFBC2 lovely and realistic which is not common among other FPS games (say, Far cry 2)..


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2010)

In COD series if you shoot your allies the mission will be failed and you will have to restart from the last checkpoint.

COD has auto healing system like BFBC2 ( except COD 1 - you have to use medics ).

If you can use proper guns but in general 3-4 shots is enough for them.

One personal experience - The Music in COD6 Modern Warfare 2 is really great ( even better than BFBC2 )

Buddy just try out COD series in the order I've suggested - you won't be disappointed and you will fell in love with the COD series for sure


----------



## giprabu (Jun 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> Buddy just try out COD series in the order I've suggested - you won't be disappointed and you will fell in love with the COD series for sure



yeah.. thanks 
i'll try it out..


----------



## vamsi8889 (Jun 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> you will be able play almost all games but it's recommended that if you can change your cpu to c2d 7xxx series ie say a c2d e7500 as your cpu is a real bottleneck for your gfx card.
> 
> what kind of games do you like to play ??
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply. My proccy got real hot, temps went till 85C!! and fan also didn't work. I thought of changing the proccy nd would u believe it!! I got the same one.. c2d e7500.. which i see is the same as u recommended.



topgear said:


> what kind of games do you like to play ??
> For TPS try - The saboteur, GTA IV, Assassin's Creed II - really a great game
> For strategy start with Company of heroes



Well I would like playing racing and sports games.Currently i only have motogp 2008. Can I try playing any of the recent games ( latest fifa version or even cricket new version was relased recently, i guess) without any lags?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sports games wont take much resources.Latest soccer games like FIFA 10,PES 10 can easily be played in a p4 with a low end graphic card.But racing games will take some resources.


----------



## vamsi8889 (Jun 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Sports games wont take much resources.Latest soccer games like FIFA 10,PES 10 can easily be played in a p4 with a low end graphic card.But racing games will take some resources.



But Ashes Cricket 2009 with my Pentium D proccy took almost 10mins to even load the initial menu 

Will try FIFA 10, hope u r words come true! 

Can u please tell me the edition of NFS till which i can play. Thank you.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

All of them!


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2010)

@ *vamsi8889* - Have you bought the cpu yet ie e7500 - if not then get it.

As you have said your current cpu is getting too hot I think it's throttling to save it-self by reducng speed - that's why you are getting high game loading time.

For sports and racing game ( provided you have a decent gfx card ) try these :

Cricket 07
FIFA 10
SuperBike Championship ( SBK X ) 10
NFS Shift
DiRT 2
Split Second
Blur


----------



## vamsi8889 (Jun 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *vamsi8889* - Have you bought the cpu yet ie e7500 - if not then get it.



Yes, I have already bought the CPU. 



topgear said:


> For sports and racing game ( provided you have a decent gfx card ) try these :
> 
> Cricket 07
> FIFA 10
> ...



Thanks for recommendations,will surely try them out!

P.S: I do have a gfx card. It is GeForce 9800GT (hope its decent even by the latest standards).


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, 9800GT is good enough . enjoy your gaming time


----------



## pappupager (Jul 12, 2010)

hi
i have TRUE CRIME-streets of LA.
i have no graphic card but i know about 3D analyzer.so i can solve this problem with 3D analyzer but not succeed .
so can u tell the setting made in 3D analyzer.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ What's your system config ? CPU and it's speed ? Mobo ? Amount of Ram ?


----------



## pappupager (Jul 13, 2010)

op.sy-XP SP3
processor-Intel pentium 4 
CPU speed-3.06 GHz
and graphics adapters-intel 82865G graphics controller
RAM-512MB


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2010)

The game should run with your onboard gfx - Update your DirectX and gpu drivers - have you tried that ?

If the game is not running then what error message your are getting without using 3D Analyzer ??

As for running this game with 3D Analyzer try these settings :

Under Hardware Limits Enable these settings :

Emulate HW Tnl cap
Emulate other DX 8.1 caps
Emulate Pixel shader caps
Emulate DXt features


----------



## pappupager (Jul 14, 2010)

i'm update the directx 9.0c
but i have no graphics card.
i am enable all the settings that you gave me but still not run the game.
and without 3D analyzer the msg is"NO Capable 3D Hardware found on your system.The game require Direct3D compatible Hardware that Support that either T&L or vertex and pixel shader version 1.1 or higher".


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2010)

The settings I've mentioned you should have run this game as I've ran bloodrayne using these settings on a g33 mobo 

What error message you are getting by using 3D Analyzer ??

The setting Emulate HW Tnl cap , Emulate other DX 8.1 caps , Emulate Pixel shader caps should fix the error you are getting without a gfx card.

Try to run the game these settings added :

emulate bump map caps
emulate max sim texture

put in the Vendor and Device ID of Geforce FX 5900 Ultra.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

pappupager said:


> i'm update the directx 9.0c
> but i have no graphics card.
> i am enable all the settings that you gave me but still not run the game.
> and without 3D analyzer the msg is"NO Capable 3D Hardware found on your system.The game require Direct3D compatible Hardware that Support that either T&L or vertex and pixel shader version 1.1 or higher".



Either you didn't enable the T&L in the 3D Analyser or your On-board GFX don't have enough guts to run this game.

Hey, if you wanna GFX card i can give you my HD4670 for 5k...


----------



## pappupager (Jul 15, 2010)

i have not get the error msg from the game but the game is not running.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

^^

Thats what we're saying. Your system just not able to run that game. Go get a graphics card to enjoy these games.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

@ pappupager - have you tried my above mentioned settings step by step and the game is still not running ?



> System:
> PIII 800MHz or equivalent or equivalent
> RAM:
> 128 MB
> ...



Well from specs it seems that it should run without 3D Analyzer by using me previously mentioned settings.

Have you updated your onboard gfx drivers and installed the latest chipset drivers - are other games are running - if so mention some names - what's your cpu speed ?

If your mobo has a agp slot then the last option for you is to get a AGP card to play some old games like this.

@ *rajkumar_pb* - he has a 865 chipset based mobo - so the only gfx card he can use with that should be AGP based - so he might not be able to use your pci-e based HD 4670


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *rajkumar_pb* - he has a 865 chipset based mobo - so the only gfx card he can use with that should be AGP based - so he might not be able to use your pci-e based HD 4670



LOL. Do u think i am serious about selling my HD4670. I was just kidding and i knew it is 865 chipset as he said it before. BTW at that time, my HD4670 was broken. Now i got the replacement, so no need for selling my card now...


----------



## giprabu (Jul 16, 2010)

Radeon 5770HD struggles to run Split Second @max graphics in 1920x1080 resolution...but Crysis Warhead ran smoothly in enthusiast mode @ same resolution..wtf..


----------



## chicha (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to know what my new system could play. I am building this rig in couple of months time. I have read reviews of some components but want to get an idea of all of them put together. 

sapphire/msi twin frozer-
GSkill 4gb ripjaws ddr3 kit
AMD phenom x6 1090t
msi/giagbyte 890g based board
corsair vx 550W 

Is there anything else that I can add to make it better? My budget is 70K


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ your system will not be able to play any games as you have not mentioned which twin frozr gfx card you are going to use - post the GPU name like HD 5xxx.

if you want get a 2x HD 5850 1GB around 31-33k - it will the ultimate gaming combo weapon in your rig and will pwn every games 

BTW, what monitor do you have or getting - is it 24 inch HD resolution one - if yes get those red monsters and don't forget to get corsair TX 650W psu @ 6.5k


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2010)

I am sorry I left that out, I am going for a 5850 1GB card not CrossFire at least for now, since I am on a tight budget but down the line I would like to get another. 
as of now I am sticking to a single 1GB 5850 card or a 5870 if I get a good deal as long as I don't cross 70K with monitor 65K without monitor. 

I have a samsun 2233w monitor which is pretty good for my need. 
I started a diff thread before I got here, I got a reply with the approx quotes on individual parts. It would be great if you could post the same for them + the city  this is just to have a rough Idea, since this is a big investment I do not want to think that I am loosing or wasting anything.

I have read reviews on sites for the 5850 but I want to know about 5850 from someone in india about its performance. And also would like to know the collective performance of my build. 
thank you in advance 

@topgear are you following the 15th season?  its my fav show


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

hey the Cypress (RV870) aka the 5850 are darling of chipsets(gpu)....btw which 5850 are u planning to buy...please mention the brand and it will be better to post the link to the build you are talking abt......and please dont worry abt the performance of this card.....i have used this card ,tested it( on an open bench though-the antec skeleton....this was an enthusiast build we made for our school espice comp club).....this card does run hot ...esp the sapphire offering....so be sure to have good cooling setup.....and be a little relaxed...the review on net are universal and they tell exactly how the card performs.....i guarantee you that...but i have a request to you....please use a lcd > 22 " to see the best performance... dont know what the native screen resolution of your monitor is....but nothing below 1600X1200.... (even this aint good)...and yeah you would require a very good power supply...the corsair tx 650w is sufficient....


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2010)

I think my monitor res @ 1920x1080( I am not really sure its 1200Km away from me  ). I was told by fellow forum guys that XFX is expensive and has cooling issues, I was suggested to buy either *sapphire*or *msi twin frozer*.
Can I afford to get any cooling system in my budget?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

@ *chicha* - if you can get the HD 5870 - it's one hell of a great card money can buy 

as you've a monitor get the above mentioned card.

Your monitor's screen resolution is 1680x1050

are you talking about the car related TV show on BBC - i used to watch every episodes of it ones but nowadays I don't get enough time to watch all those


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2010)

21.5" widescreen LCD monitor 2233SW - Essential - Monitors | SAMSUNG

thats my monitor. how much does 5870 cost? what games are optimized for 5850 or 5870 ( ATi in general ). My biggest worry is that I will over shoot the budget, I really can not afford to overshoot, I have to buy a tripod and some lenses too.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

......chicha......dont worry......please dont go with the msi...twin frozer....coz u will battling for lesser temps......76 degree on load ....and god knows what wil happen when u overclock.......if you dont beleive heres the link.....MSI HD5850 Twin Frozr review and comparision to Sapphire 5850 reference - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

if possible .....i saw this one in nehru place new delhi......this one would work out as the best buy-SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100282VXSR Radeon HD 5850 
 ......as this card has like a very good cooling solution......u will be staying assured of no temp problems....but sadly this card doesnt support voltage tweaking so...no chances of heavy overclocking .....as no voltages shoot ups can be done to stabilize the card when overclocking goes wrongs.....so if you are like not a tech enthusiast who doesn't have any intentions of overclocking hard....go for it surely......
and yeah even xfx has the good review of the hd 5850.....so ...hers the link.....
XFX Radeon HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 Review

and regarding third party cooler(vga cooler )....i guess u will not require for this card  and probably the only cooler that comes to my mind is the lian li gpu cooler ...but i swear u will not get anything more than a 5-6 degree drop using this.....so better not go for it...as the vapor x cooler on the sapphire is great.....and mind you i said it wrong....the sapphire is fine buy(even the reference card...it was msi twin frozer card i was talking abt earlier....so even the reference card from sapphire is a pretty decent buy...)and i guarantee that the 5850 is nice...and yeah 5870 sure is a great buy...though only if you can afford it......the 5850 is optimized for all games....there's going to be no problem running any game on this one......full 1080 p hd bliss on your screen...(hey  checked ur display supports 1080p....so no worries on the screen res.....)and before anything else....please ensure u have a decent power supply some >550w form a reputed company....coz this card sure need power.....dual 6 pin connectors on this one ...is what u are going to need(either dual 6 pin or 1... 4 pin and another 6 pin)......and i believe if you look at the cheapest.....hd 5870....its will surely overshoot ur budget....(so that ultimately depends on you...)
and ...regarding hd 5850 this supprts all that ati has to offer eyefinity....crossfire....what else do u need......be happy

so to summarize....
1.no fretting on the display...the display is fine as per screen res..... but u gotta increase to a 22 or 24 later to experience better details.....
2..the sapphire 5850....both the reference and the vaporx(though this is better if its available here).....are good...go for any one out of these....but surely not the msi one....coz....it has some serious heating issues....
3...xfx is also a good buy ....and certainly no problems with this one.....he;r hd 5850 is a great offering....


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2010)

oh I will surely look for the Vapor X card and 2nd option would be XFX, thank you for that. I am not sure if I will push my card to its limit but I would surely overclock it to some extent, from the reviews I read I don't see a big increase in FPS of a overclocked 5850 so insteat I might buy a second 5850 or a better card when it comes out, the same goes with my monitor, I stay away from my parents and when I get to go back to my place I will buy a 42" LCD or LED TV and then I will connect this to that and then I have to worry about my 5850 keeping up with bigger res.

In my wish list I have mentioned crosair VX 550W will that be enough? I don't think it would support crosfire but since thats in the uncertain future I am not really worried about. 

So the card is decided, whats the verdict on RAM, Mobo and Proccy. I am AMD fan and would stick to it


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

.......dude......the desire to overclock is dependent on you...........reagrding the wish to run 2x 5850 in xfire.....thats a little troubling...as ...that would really be a very power hungry setup....9 advisable psu wattage > 750w)...so please if you do intend to do so.....please look very carefully into the power supply....and who says  an overclocked card...wont give you a fps gain.....you will certainly get atleast 15 % performance gain....and when you do have the option ...why not avail it......

and as goes the the 550w corsair psu u have....it will work fine....but atleast 650w should have been like very handy....but never mind....this would work as good......
now for the RAM.....and 1333 mhz dimms.....be it gskill ,transcend,kingston,corsair is fine...though i strongly suggest going for a gskill or corsair xms 3 dominator...they are like very good modules with good latency timings...(c9 i suppose)......don't worry abt eh timings though.....they will just work fine with these brands.....

and as goes the mobo and proc......i very strongly suggest for the MSI 890GXM-G65 DDR3 16GB USB 3.0...heres the link-Theitdepot - MSI 890GXM-G65 DDR3 16GB USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard

and for the proccy.....an amd phenom2 x4 955 be or 965 be or the athlon 2 x4 635 
(as per your budget....)
my personal fav is the 965 be ......and if you could further increase ur budget  by 1-1.5 K
then go for the 1055t 6 core proc.....



also for the RAM i just looked even these would work good(though they are 1600 mhz ...ut all the more better...)
Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600MHZ-*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+XMS3+2X2GB+1600MHZ+(CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)_C6P6489.html

or else...this gskill f3-*www.theitdepot.com/details-G.Skill+4GB+(2GB+x2)+DDR3+RAM+(F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL)_C6P7548.html

i hope all ths helps


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

@ *chicha* - you have a pretty nice monitor 

Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X is ~ 25.5k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 Normal is ~ 23k

My bet is on HD 5870 as it's more suitable for HD resoultion gaming and is the fastest single-GPU Radeon option available till now


----------



## chicha (Jul 24, 2010)

The website is great and the best part is it gives me rates in India. I have one last question I know many of you have said not to worry and that the card is a good card, but I can't get it out of my mind that in some games at a res of 1920*1080 games have a very little FPS. I just want to know if I can play all the games at high settings and a res of 1920*1080 smoothly cause lower FPS means its not going to be smooth. 
Thank you


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^

Thats what HD5870 is for. Playing games @ high resolution with ultra smooth FPS. So go get it dude and enjoy gaming.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

chicha said:


> The website is great and the best part is it gives me rates in India. I have one last question I know many of you have said not to worry and that the card is a good card, but I can't get it out of my mind that in some games at a res of 1920*1080 games have a very little FPS. I just want to know if I can play all the games at high settings and a res of 1920*1080 smoothly cause lower FPS means its not going to be smooth.
> Thank you



...hey bro.....remember always......that  saying that "the card is great" is a relative term....i must say that the hd5870 is a great performer on a comparative note...but that doesn't make it the best...probably dual or quad xfire setups will be better....but thats not a very sensible option....and yes for now u will be able to play all the games in 1080p res....though not the highest setting but somewhere between the highest and middle most settings for some very graphically taxing games(stalker call for pipyrat...i believe....dunno if its the most graphically taxing game or not).....so rest assured for now u have very good card...but very slowly even this card will become a little lesser in performance when more taxing games come out...till then rest assured of performance...u wont be disappointed


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

borax12 said:


> ...hey bro.....remember always......that  saying that "the card is great" is a relative term....i must say that the hd5870 is a great performer on a comparative note...but that doesn't make it the best...probably dual or quad xfire setups will be better....but thats not a very sensible option....and *yes for now u will be able to play all the games in 1080p res.*...though not the highest setting but somewhere between the highest and middle most settings for some very graphically taxing games(stalker call for pipyrat...i believe....dunno if its the most graphically taxing game or not).....so rest assured for now u have very good card...but very slowly even this card will become a little lesser in performance when more taxing games come out...till then rest assured of performance...u wont be disappointed



This is what he want to hear. As everyone knows graphics card will be obsolete in small span of time. so no one expect his card to play all new games @ full settings @ high res. Its like i got my 7600GT at the time of its release and it played every games @ high, but its not able to handle Crysis @ 1920*1080. 

He know this fact and every one  of us know this. So get a card which can play the current gen games @ high settings @ HD and let it be, as its enuff to play the upcoming games, at least for few years. Peace....


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah.....that summaries it well....


----------



## chicha (Jul 24, 2010)

the most painful part is that things change and they change so fast, its very difficult to keep up. so what I have decided to get a mobo which will support a new age 6 core proccy, rams, and graphics card and then upgrade when ever possible. Right now corssfire is out of my budget, and I almost every time turn off shadow and motion blur and all that and keep my res high and  2X AA, and Triliniar on Vsync off,detail high with my XFX 8600 and I was able to play and finish crysis and gears of war Bioshock, Half life 2 ( all of em ), Timeshift and many many games. All I want from my new card is to take me from 2x AA to 8X AA, physics on, and other settings to high if not ultra high or higher if there is any.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

.....full official support for physix...from an ati card..is not possible...though some third party devs have made plugins that work....but actually this physix visualization is done byt he ati cards on their hardware front...so take it in this way that the card has  physix ppu built right inside it...so dont worry abt pysi..and i believe 8X AA on recent games that too on 1080p would  be possible now...but not later on...u will eventually have to sacrifice on the antialiasing later on ...with newer releases.......but for now...u have a stunner of a card...rest assured.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2010)

@ *chicha* - so after reading all these posts which card you decided to get HD 5850 or HD 5870 ?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

he sure needs to buy an ati 5870 .....if budget is no problem....though 5850 is a very good card...but better to buy a level higher if he can...and plus if the psu and board are sufficient enough....why not go for the 5870....(o'clock this baby and it grills!!!!)...waise...@chicha what are ur decisions on the psu and mobo..?


----------



## chicha (Jul 25, 2010)

I have thought about it, I will buy 5870 card it will set me back by 8-10K but I will wait till I get that extra cash.

Board------MSI 890GXM-G65 DDR3 16GB USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard
CPU------- AMD 965 BE 
PSU-------Tagan 600W Modular Power Supply (BZ600)
tower-----CM 690 II Advanced 
Card------ ATi 5870 ( not really sure from which company )

what say?

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

oh and Ram will be Gskill Ripjaws 2*2 @ 1066 G.Skill 4GB (2GB x2) DDR3 RAM (F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL)


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

thats a great config...friend.....but if you cpuld .....chnge the PSU...dont know what and how well the tagan psu's perform..but if you could tell the budget allocation for psu...i might tell you another viable option...(only if you are interested in other reputed brands...like corsair,or cooler master....)and ...i suppose going with non modular good psu's will help you more.....(only if you are very keen to have a good cable management arrangement in ur case)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2010)

@chicha

Go for Sapphire HD5870 or MSI Twin-Frozer II.


@borax12

Tagan is one of the reputed brands and its more or less same as Corsair. AFAIK there is no harsh reviews by my friends who have the Tagan 500W PSU's.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

regarding the sapphire option...is it the vapor x version u are talking abt...if it is....thats would be a better choice...

the msi twin msi twin frozer is not a good  option....(the added twin frozer cooler will sure give a lot of o'clock headroom....but the vapor x seems to perform better..)
also it has come onto notice.....there is this 2gb toxic version of sapphire 5870 vapor x available....too.....if u can afford that go for...it....dunno the price...but performance wise seems the best.....


----------



## chicha (Jul 25, 2010)

borax12 said:


> regarding the sapphire option...is it the vapor x version u are talking abt...if it is....thats would be a better choice...
> 
> the msi twin msi twin frozer is not a good  option....(the added twin frozer cooler will sure give a lot of o'clock headroom....but the vapor x seems to perform better..)
> also it has come onto notice.....there is this 2gb toxic version of sapphire 5870 vapor x available....too.....if u can afford that go for...it....dunno the price...but performance wise seems the best.....



Its a big stretch I made from 5850 to 5870 so I will stick with a normal 5870 and then overclock it, else if games are getting more interesting and taxing I will buy a newer one or will setup Crossfire.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ That's great

Get the Normal HD 5870 version of Sapphire and if you are interested in Ocing two of these babies then get atleast a corsair TX 750W 7.5-8K to be on safe side or else you may need to buy another psu if you want another gfx card in cf setup.


----------



## hunterzz (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi GUYS, i just wanna know what games will my comp be able to run.
SPECS- 512mb ram
           800mhz( its really low but ive run games like total overdose, gta san andreas etc.)
           128 mb vga

THANXX


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2010)

don't be so cryptic while posting.

what cpu and gfx card ( models/series names ) do you have exactly and your ram speed is 800 MHz right ??

Try Max Payne 1, Return to Castle wolfenstein, Undying, Quake 3 Arena, Couter Strike and the legendary Half Life 1 with two expansion packs


----------



## hunterzz (Aug 5, 2010)

hey topgear,
I have a - 128mb nvidia geforce mx4000
               IBM cpu wid 800 MHz
               512mb of ram

and my cpu has run bigger games like ultimate spiderman, GTA san andreas, prince of persia 1 & 2 , max pyane 2 ,total overdose , x-men rise of apocalypse, NFS CARBON   etc. ( Though not that big now).

i like playing 3rd person RPG's , if u can suggest some, or any other that will work on my pc.   THANXX AGAIN.!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2010)

see still your post is cryptic - what did you meant by 





> IBM cpu wid 800 MHz 512mb of ram



I wanted to know the brand name of your cpu - is it Intel or AMD ?

Also if your ram is DDR ( most agp mobos has DDR rams ) there's no way it's speed ius 800 MHz.

How come you've played NFS carbon with 





> 128mb nvidia geforce mx4000


. The card is not supported.

Here's the carbon's minimum system requirements

A video card with 64 MB memory and one of these chipsets is required:
NVIDIA GeForce3 / *NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only)* / ATI Radeon 8500.
Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.

BTW, try Bloodrayne & Fantastic 4


----------



## hunterzz (Aug 6, 2010)

HEY topgear,
my cpu is intel pentium 3, ram not ddr.

I've already played fantastic 4 & bloodrayne( THANX ANYWAY).

If im still cryptic (if i am) , just tell me the games working wid 128mb graphix.

THANXX ONCE MORE


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

Now I can suggest you more 

Have you played The Punisher

try that out :

Here's the requirements :

Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP
Pentium III or Athlon XP 1GHz Processor
128MB RAM
64MB DirectX comaptible AGP Video Card with Hardware T&L
DirectX compatible Sound Card
DirectX 8.1
2GB Hard Disk Space
Keyboard
Mouse


----------



## hunterzz (Aug 7, 2010)

THANXX topgear , ill try that out . 
OH and by the way I was wondering if Far Cry , marvel ultimate alliance, cod-mordern warfare 1 will work.
THANXX for UR HELP ...!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ No they won't work.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 20, 2010)

hey is there any game which will *not* run on this
configuration
AMD athlon m3000
Ati Radeon hd4300
4gb ddr2 ram
Direct x 11
320 gb hdd


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

^^there are many games.......


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2010)

@ *rohitshubham* - most of the games will just run but you may not be able to play all of them even with lowered resolution and visual quality as HD4300 is not a very powerful gfx solution.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 21, 2010)

"behold the lord of modern computers"
128 Mb DDR ram
intel 845 chipsets
nvidia fx 5200
. tell me some new games that will run on this computer. Dont worry about the specs. i have even played Crysis on this one(not bluffing---it took 18 minutes to start the game)
i dont know why there has been any game that gives error about the minimum requirement on this system


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 21, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> "behold the lord of modern computers"
> 128 Mb DDR ram
> intel 845 chipsets
> nvidia fx 5200
> ...


are you kidding dude?
i find this very hard to believe


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 21, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> "behold the lord of modern computers"
> 128 Mb DDR ram
> intel 845 chipsets
> nvidia fx 5200
> ...



Its really hard to believe. Trust me, when i try Crysis with my 7600GS its struggling with the game loading and the FPS was mearly 7fps. So i just un-installed the game and with 6600GT, it's not even opened. So how come you play it with FX5200?


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's Minimum System requirements of Crysis 

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: *Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz* (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: *1 Gb*
Hard Drive: 12 Gb free
Video Memory: *256 Mb*
Video Card: *nVidia GeForce 6800* / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible

so how come he had played it on a FX5200 - now he might claim that he had played it on windows 98 anyway


----------



## Neuron (Aug 22, 2010)

Well i could run crysis warhead on my onboard GMA X4500 with an average FPS of 2 or may be 3 at lowest possible settings,lol.May be he meant he could run it,not play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 22, 2010)

^ huh!!?.. i once ran crysis and warhead at stable 20 fps with gma x4500 with everything set to low.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 28, 2010)

its not a joke and i am serious about it...........although it wasn't playable but it did run


----------



## Neuron (Aug 28, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ huh!!?.. i once ran crysis and warhead at stable 20 fps with gma x4500 with everything set to low.


Which level?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

hi guys i have got the following config
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz	
Gigabyte 785GMT US2H			
Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 	

i haven't got the GPU(HD5770 Hawk yet)
so i want to play a few games on igp itself

will Half-Life 2 Doom 3 Far Cry run on the HD4200 IGP?
monitor res is 1600x900
will run at 1440x**** or less if required

please suggest me some other good games to play on igp
till MSI HD5770 Hawk becomes available again


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Try playing Team Fortress 2 if you like online shooters. It is perhaps the greatest ever online FPS game after CS and CS:S.

The Orange Box only costs Rs.700 for the PC and also contains Half Life 2: Episode 1,2 and Portal.

HL2 will run on your on-board graphics but not on high settings.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2010)

yes doom 3 runs on anything becoz of openGL


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hi guys i have got the following config
> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz
> Gigabyte 785GMT US2H
> Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
> ...



these games will run but I'm not very sure about the resolution and gfx settings.

You can try L4D, Cod 4, Company of Heroes, BloodRayne 1 and 2 ( my all time favorite ), Max Payne 2, Quake 4 etc.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2010)

^lol....only BR1 was good BR2 had bad char model for Rayne. But there were cool combos. Eitherway the game(BR2) was boring sans the goodies


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, I liked the combo skills of Rayne in BR2 and when I've played BR1 for the first time I thought it's the most powerful gaming character - think about her jumps and combo attacks but later prototype came with the most powerful gaming character


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2010)

^^Alex Mercer was invincible until at the end of the game where super soldiers came in. 
I would like to see BR3. 

My list goes like this:
1. Heather Mason
2. Bloodrayne
3. Lara Croft
4. ?
5. ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ let me try silent hill series .. will comment about _Heather Mason_ later.

BTW, Silent Hill is one of my most favorite movie of all time


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 10, 2010)

will Supreme Commander , Bionic Commando run on HD4200 IGP?
4GB ram, Athlon X4 635
please suggest other games from 2004-2008
no cricket or football


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

^ Team Fortress 2


----------



## Neuron (Sep 10, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> will Supreme Commander , Bionic Commando run on HD4200 IGP?
> 4GB ram, Athlon X4 635
> please suggest other games from 2004-2008
> no cricket or football



Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> will Supreme Commander , Bionic Commando run on HD4200 IGP?
> 4GB ram, Athlon X4 635
> please suggest other games from 2004-2008
> no cricket or football



both of'em will run - but BC may lag a little bit.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 7, 2010)

Will the following game run on following Specs:-
• F1 2010.
• Assasin's Creed, FF 9, COD Modern Warfare.
• FIFA '10.

Phenom II 550 3.1 GHz
2 GB DDR2
ATI Radeon HD 4350 1 GB


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

they will but on not highest details and resolution

u can easily play them at 1024 * 768 resolution in med settings


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply.
I will be playing at 1024*768 only as my monitor's settings are best at that res.


----------



## gowrishankar18 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: will latest games work on these configrations?*

hi my PC configs are:
processor  :intel core 2 duo e8400
motherboard:intel dg41bi
ram:dynet 2gigs ddr3 ram
graphic card:nvidia quadro fx 580,gddr3,512 mb
psu :700W mron
HD: 320gb seagate+500gb seagate
monitor :benq 24"

please tell me wheather can play in games in medium or good detail


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

which and what type of game you want to play - name some of the games you want to play ?


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: will latest games work on these configrations?*



gowrishankar18 said:


> hi my PC configs are:
> processor  :intel core 2 duo e8400
> motherboard:intel dg41bi
> ram:dynet 2gigs ddr3 ram
> ...



You can play some strategy games and non fps games at medium graphic settings. As you are using a designing GPU, so just 3 games, and if they work properly u could put ur hands other games. So the games are:-
*battlefeild - bad company 2
*blur
*crysis warhead


----------



## justme101 (Oct 21, 2010)

OK guys...i didn't go through all the pages and i don't know if anyone has posted anything about this but here it is...

You can check your system compatibility with any game on the following website..

Can You Run It?

in this site you just have to select the game you want to play on your machine and it shows you a comparative result of your pc specs and the minimum reqirements of the game..!!!
Works for me...!!helped me lot to choose games..!!!
Cheers...!!!keep gaming...!!!!


P.S. i couldn't get it to work on firefox..but surely works with internet explorer..!!


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 430 Discussion Thread*

Hi friends is any one know hd 5670 can run  metro 2033 game??????? Plz help. If can run then i buy it.... 
Thanks for help......

*from the next time post in appropriate thread and don't double post same query on different threads*


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 430 Discussion Thread*

^^^
depends on many factors like
Resolution of screen
Update:
oh sorry didn't look at his siggy 

@op
on HD5670, Metro will run on 1280X resolution
don't buy it IMO if you have bigger resolution monitor


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ look at his siggy.

@ *Ayush_ANI* - Metro 2033 will run on your rig though not may be at very high settings.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 430 Discussion Thread*



Ayush_ANI said:


> Hi friends is any one know hd 5670 can run  metro 2033 game??????? Plz help. If can run then i buy it....
> Thanks for help......
> 
> *from the next time post in appropriate thread and don't double post same query on different threads*



IMO its not worth buying for ur rig , the game is like Crysis takes "NEED MORE FPS"


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

^ but that game is very good and he will miss an excellent title and it's different than crysis

- as the game will run on his rig why miss it ( if gameplay is more important than visual appearance to him ).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

@ topgear (Offtopic)

Do u really like Metro 2033 ?? Honestly IMO its just eyecandy more or less if he wants the game i ll give him for free


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ topgear (Offtopic)
> 
> Do u really like Metro 2033 ?? Honestly IMO its just eyecandy more or less if he wants the game i ll give him for free



i feel somewhat same
story was too short and not upto the mark


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ topgear (Offtopic)
> 
> Do u really like Metro 2033 ?? Honestly IMO its just eyecandy more or less if he wants the game i ll give him for free



I really like the *gameplay* of Metro 2033  though the story is not so good.

And gfx wise I still think crysis is best game that ever made.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 25, 2010)

I don,t think Metro lacks anywhere, its the story only that is too short. And could have done better with more weapons


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2010)

^^yea ..right
i even didnt get a chance to use sticky grenades


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 2, 2010)

my system config:

intel core 2 duo E7400 2.80ghz 
2.0 ddr2 ram
512mb nvidia quadro fx 580 graph.card.(as am an animation student)


guys do my system support assassin's creed brotherhood?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

^^
ya probably at med settings and resolution


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2010)

quadro fx 580 is a decent workstation card.. but i am not sure how optimized it will be for gaming. In either case, you should be able to run it without any probs at medium settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2011)

yup it will work..play at 1024x768 then you should be able to play at high graphics


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Will a HD4670 1GB will be able to run Just Cause 2 at smoother fps at 17" CRT? I have 4GB RAM, E6600 @ 3GHz. I have seen the GTS250 / HD5750 is recommended to play this game. So need to clarify this.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes it can easily. just cause 2 is not that resource heavy.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ Thanks. So , is it worth buying?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes if you like third person action adventure.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes if you like third person action adventure.



Then i'll get it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ BTW, one more requirement is DX11 - so you should have win7 or vista SP2 installed at-least to play this.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ I am on Win 7 x64 Ultimate. Hope no issues then....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 12, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thanks. So , is it worth buying?



The graphics are amazing but the gameplay is too childish.I left it @ 27% and never played again till now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ No need for look at gameplay at these kinda games, smash and fun.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 12, 2011)

Can my GPU play AC Brotherhood which will be released soon? I will play at 1680*1050, and on Win 7 x64


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ I think so :

BTW, found this : 

*Recommended system requirements *

Operating System: Windows XP (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista (32-64 bits) / Windows 7 
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ or better 
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (or 2 GB RAM in Windows Vista/7 
Hard Drive: 
Video Card (graphics): GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 4700 or better videocard 
Sound Card: 5.1 soundcard 
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c 
PC Gamepad or Xbox 360 Controller for Windows controller 

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: ATI RADEON X1950, HD 2000/3000/4000/5000 series, NVIDIA GeForce 7/8/9/100/200 series


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, is that for AC Brotherhood? My 9800GT still rules...LOL


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ yep, even I'm surprised to see such requirements for AC BH .


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ but I would say the system requirement for AC BH is lower than what I've expected !


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

yup..these reqs are pretty low


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

^^yup these requirements are almost normal to see these days
anf for AC brotherhood which has detailed and large environment , it looks OK to me


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys 
i want to play the following games
1)Halo 2( will windows 7 x64 support it?)
2)Company of Heroes( will windows 7 x64 run it?)
3)Bioshock( is my IGP enough?)

my system is:-

AMD Athlon II X4 635
ATI HD 4200 IGP
4GB DDR3 RAM
Windows 7 x64

has anyone played Company of heroes in windows 7 x64?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 24, 2011)

AFAIK, all games except the older games before 98 or so are supported by windows 7 64bit.I havent had any probs with any games in win 7 64.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Hi guys
> i want to play the following games
> 1)Halo 2( will windows 7 x64 support it?)
> 2)Company of Heroes( will windows 7 x64 run it?)
> ...




Halo 2 and company of heroes should work fine..I doubt Bioshock

see requirement here

Official Bioshock PC System Requirements Reveiled - PC-Gaming - Games-General


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ his IGP will run Bioshock though with lowered details and resolution but if he can OC his IGP core to say 800 Mhz he may see performance improvements and can be able to play in medium details.



ajai5777 said:


> AFAIK, all games except the older games before 98 or so are supported by windows 7 64bit.I havent had any probs with any games in win 7 64.



even those games can be played with emulators like dosbox .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

^^yes 
i played those old games like aladin,the lion king,tom and jerry ...with dosbox


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 26, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Hi guys
> i want to play the following games
> 1)Halo 2( will windows 7 x64 support it?)
> 2)Company of Heroes( will windows 7 x64 run it?)
> ...



Yeah they will work fine...
I have played COH on Win7 on my old P4 based PC at medium settings and the game ean smoothly..my IGP was ATI radeon x200 which is nothing compared to yours..


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, the thing is, last month I got myself a new PC, coz I was fed up with my previous system's IGP which couldn't run any latest games. Now m telling this coz I want u guys to know that I'm not new to gaming but yeah, m new to the latest technology which is used in present day games. Well, comin to the point, the very first game that I played on my new PC was CoD: Black Ops. Actually, it's the first game I've ever played which needs a decent gfx card. Now, BO runs on my system smoothly @50-60 fps constantly at max settings @1600*900 res. Now, I find the game very good looking but I've read people sayin in various forums that the graphics of BO looks outdated when compared to other games like Far Cry 2, Crysis etc. I haven't played any of these games. So I want to ask that how well can I expect these games to run on my system? Will these games run smoothly at high settings? Do they really have better graphics than BO? I'd like to mention a few more games which m planning to play soon:

Mafia II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Assasin's Creed: I, II, & Brotherhood
PoP: The Forgotten Sands
Metro 2033
Dragon Age: Origins, & II
Two Worlds II
Civilization V
James Bond 007: Bloodstone
Resident Evil 5

Also I'd like to know that how many fps is considered to be playable? I've heard people sayin that 30 fps is the minimum that is required for a smooth gameplay. Is it true? If it is, then can my system run all the above mentioned games @ 30 fps at high settings @1600*900 res? You can check my config from my siggy.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 26, 2011)

At your res you will have similar if not better performance for most of the games..assassin's 1 and similar title will give fps greater than 60..
Cod series does not push gpu's to their limit like, say crysis, mafia, fallout etc..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2011)

Who told COD BO graphics is bad ? It was amazing imo.The cut scenes were the best I have ever seen.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ I think CoD MW2 is the best looking game in entire in CoD series .

@ *Lord073* - only Metro 2033 and Mafia II will lag.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2011)

^ get Nfs- Shift, Nfs- Hot pursuit 3
you should like the latter


according to me too Call of Duty- Modern Warfare 2 is best game in the series

the "Cliffhanger" mission with all graphics maxed out is just STUNNING!


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

I'v shift and HP ( 2K10 ) both - but nfs shift has the best graphics in entire nfs series IMO - it's even even better looking than DiRT 2.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 6, 2011)

hi guys
i wanna play Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion
how is the game? should i get it or skip it?

my system is
athlon II X4 635
HD4200 IGP
4GB Ram
windows 7x64(has anyone played the game in windows 7? can you confirm if it works or not)


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

I've ran it on Vista X64 with SP2 - so I think it will work on Win 7 x64 as well.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 18, 2011)

guys 
i decided not to get the Elder Scrolls IV(my IGP is too weak) 
Damn

would ODDWORLD oddboxx work on HD4200?
(waiting for the 6850 price revision )


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2011)

will work on medium setings
at 1024 resolution


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> guys
> i decided not to get the Elder Scrolls IV(my IGP is too weak)
> Damn
> 
> ...



You like oddworld?? Same pinch man.
 I 'm a huge fan of mudokons.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^
no haven't played them yet
but i have heard that they are worth salt
so decided to check it out myself
@piyush 
have you played it on 1024x768?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ They definitely are.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

@sourav
nope
but guessed by its requirements it doesnt seem to make systems cry at all
med-high is possible


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any new cricket game released after EA Cricket 07 ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

anupam_pb said:
			
		

> Is there any new cricket game released after EA Cricket 07 ?


This ain't the thread to ask this question.

Many Cricket games have released since then
1. Brian Lara Cricket 2007
2. Ashes 2009
3. ICC World Cup 2011


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

Ashes Cricket 09, Cricket Revolution (Great on LAN).

Another one I can't remember.


----------



## safwan95 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just wanted to know the settings to run FM 2011 on my computer (P4 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB RAM and 32 mb video card) by using 3D analyzer...any help would be greatly appreciated! I cant wait to play this game!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

safwan95 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know the settings to run FM 2011 on my computer (P4 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB RAM and 32 mb video card) by using 3D analyzer...any help would be greatly appreciated! I cant wait to play this game!


 I think 3d analyzer cant also make game run on your PC. If you had a graphics card maybe it might work.

Try reducing each and every setting then you might pull ut iff.
But running it in your config is not reccomended.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

safwan95 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know the settings to run FM 2011 on my computer (P4 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB RAM and 32 mb video card) by using 3D analyzer...any help would be greatly appreciated! I cant wait to play this game!


Its hard to run such new game on that old computer. I don't think it will run on your PC. Your PC don't meet its minimum requirement I guess. Even it meets then also it won't be playable at all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2011)

safwan95 said:


> I just wanted to know the settings to run FM 2011 on my computer (P4 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB RAM and 32 mb video card) by using 3D analyzer...any help would be greatly appreciated! I cant wait to play this game!



Seriously, drop the idea. It is not worth it. Better get a decent gaming rig and play the game at med~high settings. Don't waste your time doing things with 3D analyzer


----------



## limpness (Apr 15, 2011)

I have HD 4200 series IGP.
Will Tom Clancys H.A.W.X run on this?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2011)

^ yes. Without any problems.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Prepare to Be Horrified. My configuration-
VIA UniChrome II 32 mb onboard
Amd 1.8 ghz
512 mb ram
40gb hdd at 3000something rpm
etc..

Now, San Andreas and FarCry run(30 fps, min settings)
Will Oblivion run? No shaders in the onboard graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

No oblivion won't run on this PC.


----------



## milind (Apr 27, 2011)

*will it work on my configuration?*

i was thinking of buying the assassins creed game and i am not sure that it will run on my computer or not.My configuration is as follows:

  athlon xp 2400+
  1GB DDR RAM
   500 GB HDD
   256MB GeForce 5500LE


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: will it work on my configuration?*

No. It won't. Better go for an upgrade.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

^^ well your PC is good enough for now but not future proof. About cutscenes that happens to many people and its a bug. It doesn't happen to all but does happen to many.

Your monitor is good enough I guess max resolution is 1440*900 and that card can handle most game at that resolution.

Well COD BO is poorly optimized so there is nothing we can do and about crysis 2 try updating the game and see what happens.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> But only just about. Both these games stutter, especially in the cutscenes. The actual gameplay is slightly better.


 It might be due to bloat apps running in the back ground 

The game runs more than smooth (including cutscenes) in my Celeron+ 9500gt+2 gig RAM PC.
Wondering why it stutters in a PC more than twice as pwerfull


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

^^ buddy - are you even serious ?

Crysis 2 runing smoothly on celeron+9500Gt ? What's the screen resolution of yours and what setting you using for video/gfx ?

BTW, I think *meetdenis* pc is 4 times faster than your celeron rig - that GTX 260 was a one hell of a gfx card and that cpu still can be OCed to to get more performance in games


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> What's the screen resolution of yours and what setting you using for video/gfx ?


 I swear man. I'm not lying 

I run at 640x480(yeah super low I know), and at gamer settings.

If I run at hardcore, frames drop to 15-20 fps.


			
				 topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, I think meetdenis pc is 4 times faster than your celeron rig


 Yeah it should be. Quad core= 4 Celeron's

I have OC'ed mine upto 2.4 ghz(from 1.8 ghz)


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

^^ Ok .. got it


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah it should be. Quad core= 4 Celeron's
> 
> I have OC'ed mine upto 2.4 ghz(from 1.8 ghz)



It's not Quad. Just E7400. But still it pawns your proccy. BTW I still can't believe that, coz i tried Crysis in this rig : P4 HT @ 3.7GHz + 4GB + 7600GT and @ 640x480 i used to get 5-6fps. only diff is 9500GT, but again celeron will compromise your GPU to perform low, so still getting 15+ fps, is unbelievable.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> But still it pawns your proccy.


 Absolutely No question about that 



			
				 furios_gamer said:
			
		

> only diff is 9500GT


 This makes all the difference. Before I had GPU all games released after 2007 didnt work. But after I got it many games work smooth now. Even G.R.I.D works full speed at 30+ fps with everything maxed out (including AA) ofcourse but at lower resolution



			
				 furious_gamer said:
			
		

> so still getting 15+ fps, is unbelievable.


 I usually get around the mid 20's and low 20s house. Sometimes drops to 15. But the game is properly playable. No stuttering.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

^^ I still doubt it. Crysis @ Celeron is a mess IMO. Anyway nice if it plays at reasonable fps.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

@ furious_gamer
Well actually Crysis is more resource hungry then Crysis 2 so I think its possible.



			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> Yes, its definitely not futureproof. I will upgrade later this year (if my appraisals are good  )
> 
> And my monitor is non-widescreen it has a res of 1280 x 1024 with aspect ratio of 4:3


If your monitor has resolution of 1280*1024 then I guess you won't need to upgrade in 1 year or so. You will be able to play most games at med high settings on that resolution with your card.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> I have not OCed though...somehow just not confident enough of doing that


Don't do that unless you have to. Its safe to use at default clocks. Although I OC my card when I play games and at other time its at default clock.


----------



## rahul_c (May 18, 2011)

I have Dell Vostro 1510 with 1.8 GHz C2D processor, 2 GB DDR2 RAM, 250 GB 5400 RPM HDD & integrated G31 graphics.
Any game that will work on this, I like all type of games.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Try some old games that were released back in like 2005 - 2006. They should run fine.
Try FarCry, Half Life 2, NFS MW, NFS Underground 2, Mafia, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Pandora's Tomorrow, Doom 3. There are many more but these are one of the best and I have left out many games coz I can't remember right now.


----------



## rahul_c (May 18, 2011)

^Thanks I will try Splinter Cell for now, will get back to you guys after completing it. It will not take long


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Like I said old games will run fine on your system... As a matter of fact all games support this graphics but the thing is not all of em will run at decent fps.
What genre you like most??? I will give you some names of games of that genre that should run fine on your PC.


----------



## rahul_c (May 19, 2011)

^Racing, puzzle (like world of goo) & 3rd person shooters


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

In Racing
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed Underground 2
Need For Speed Most Wanted

In Puzzles
Braid
Supermeat boy
Bejeweled 2 & 3.

In TPS
Maxpayne 1 & 2
Total Overdose
Mafia (Its a kind of Sandbox Game)


----------



## rahul_c (May 19, 2011)

^I have played most of these. games I have not played are in puzzle section. Suggest more TPS & racing - I like Total Overdose types or Stealth types like Hitman. In racing is there any other series than NFS?


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

In Racing 

Carmegeddon
Carmageddon 2: Carpocalypse Now
Test Drive
Colin McRae Rally
Toca Race Driver 3

In TPS & FPS

Hidden and Dangerous Series
Battlefield Serie
Freedom Fighters
Armed & Dangerous


----------



## rahul_c (May 19, 2011)

Splinter Cell is awesome, it looks impressive! Thanks will try more later, I am done for now.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

Yeah it is...There is a separate thread for this game. You can share your views about this game there. 
Here is the link
Splinter Cell Discussion


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a SapphireHD6850 and planning to buy MafiaII & Metro2033.
I wanna know how many fraps I can expect to get on 1280x1024 & 1600x900res maxed out.
I have two monitors(a samsung20" & a 17"crt monitor).
Currently using the 17"CRT as other one is with my friend.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

^^

You should easily get around 50 frames. Dont worry most of current games will work very smooth in you're config.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 2, 2011)

StrYker_BLACK_E said:
			
		

> I have a SapphireHD6850 and planning to buy MafiaII & Metro2033.
> I wanna know how many fraps I can expect to get on 1280x1024 & 1600x900res maxed out.
> I have two monitors(a samsung20" & a 17"crt monitor).
> Currently using the 17"CRT as other one is with my friend.


You would get more than playable fps even on max settings in most of the games at that resolution. Hmm...fps actually depends on games so can't comment on that but you'll be able to play any game at max setting for sure.


----------



## The Griffin (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried installing AOE3 but there 's a problem with the installation . 

InstallShield
1607 : Unable to install InstallShield Scripting Runtime .

Anybody has suggestions what to do?
My PC configuration 
I have 1gb ram and 256mb in-built graphics . Please help me solve this problem .


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 3, 2011)

Guys, I bought the two games today...MafiaII & Metro 2033.
I'm getting 71-85fps in mafia2 on 1280x1024 maxed settings
but in metro2033, I'm getting only 36 max and the frame rate drops to 21.
I've reinstalled catalyst drivers 11.5,updated the game,closed all background apps avira antivir n zonealarm firewall but theres no performance gain.
Please tell me what should i do...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Metro 2033 is quite a resource hungry game so you have to bear with that. But you can always optimize your PC for a better performance. Like Defragment, Cleaning registry. defragment registry, etc.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well Metro 2033 is quite a resource hungry game so you have to bear with that. But you can always optimize your PC for a better performance. Like Defragment, Cleaning registry. defragment registry, etc.


Yup,i did that too...but man,this is so boring. thought metro2033 would be a piece of cake for hd6850 on a 17inch monitors res.I guess i'll have to lower down the settings a bit then.
but anyway,thank you for your suggestion and also to thetechfreak.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 22, 2011)

Which games will run on my pc? I know most of the recent games. Prefer roleplaying/racing/sim/fps/strategy genre.


> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
> Motherboard: Intel DH67BL
> Memory: GSkill Ripjaws F3 12800CL9D 4GBRL
> Graphics card(s): MSI R5450-MD1GH 1GB DDR3
> CPU-Z URL: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

what's that GPU :

_*



			Graphics card(s): ATI Radeon 450 1 GB
		
Click to expand...

*_
never heard of anything like this before


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

@GeeNeeYes
I guess you mistyped Nvidia as ATI Radeon because 450 series is from Nvidia please confirm.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 22, 2011)

might be 4850 or NVIDIA 450GTS


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> what's that GPU?
> never heard of anything like this before





gameranand said:


> @GeeNeeYes I guess you mistyped Nvidia as ATI Radeon because 450 series is from Nvidia please confirm.





furious_gamer said:


> might be 4850 or NVIDIA 450GTS



Sorry guys made a mistake 
its MSI R5450-MD1GH MSI Global- Graphics Card - R5450-MD1GH
actually the gfx engine is ATI Radeon HD 5450 and I wrote that instead! 
So which games will run on my pc? I know most of the recent games. Prefer roleplaying/racing/sim/fps/strategy genre.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

GeeNeeYes said:


> Which games will run on my pc? I know most of the recent games. Prefer roleplaying/racing/sim/fps/strategy genre.



Play the game at low resolution. The 5450 isnt very powerfull

GTA 4
Call of Duty series
Assasins Creed series
NFS Hot Pursuit


Dont play at very high res


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Almost all games will run on your config but newer games will run at low settings and low res. If you play Old gems then you can play them in all glory.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 23, 2011)

@thetechfreak @gameranand yes I tried those and they are easily playable at good res... trying out newer games now


----------



## Manreet Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

HEy evryone 
why dont all of us do one thing dont ask fo comfigurations for this game would work or not straightaway goto
Systems Requirements Lab, creator of Instant Expert Analysis
and wait for a sec 
when the screen appears click on the option 'Can You Run It'
a dropdown appears 
select your desired game and move on and straightaway u will know can you run that game or not? it even tells that if u r not able to run that game ,where the heck problem is 
isnt it easy??/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2011)

Not very usefull. My old rig with Celeron and 9500 gt could even run Crysis 2 very easily.

different games have different level of optimisation.there are many games that run on systems lower than minimum requirement. We give first hand advice from our experience here


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

Probably I have asked this earlier too, but I forgot what reply was 

My PC Specs are:
Phenom II x4 840
sapphire HD 6850
...Oh! They are in my signature. Read from there 


Can I run GTA 4? I know I can, but at what settings?
Same about Portal 2....


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes it will work well !


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

At high settings? :s


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:
			
		

> At high settings? :s


Yes at high settings also.  Your PC is more than capable of handling games which are recently released leave the game which was released few years back.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 25, 2011)

Umph. So I bought Sapphire 6670. Check the rest of the config from my signature. Can I run GTA 4 at the highest settings? And also Witcher 2 and Metro 2033? 

P.S. (I didnt dare to touch these games on my previous 4350)


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes at high settings also.  Your PC is more than capable of handling games which are recently released leave the game which was released few years back.


NOT running very smoothly even at medium settings. It hangs for about 1/2 second(as if its processing something) every time I turn the car....


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

@ * soumo27* - GTA4 might be ran at High settings , Witcher 2 will run at highest setting possible and Metro 2033 will lag at highest settings - this game is a very resource hungry one - so you need to feed it well


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Nipun said:
			
		

> NOT running very smoothly even at medium settings. It hangs for about 1/2 second(as if its processing something) every time I turn the car....


OK well see. The *ahem* version of this game has a lot of issues so if you have one then......I think I made my point.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Umph. So I bought Sapphire 6670. Check the rest of the config from my signature. Can I run GTA 4 at the highest settings? And also Witcher 2 and Metro 2033?
> 
> P.S. (I didnt dare to touch these games on my previous 4350)



I have doubts whether GTA IV will run at the highest settings [ 1080p ,  MAAXXed out ] , its a processor hungry game ...

I have a i5 760 , 5670 , i cannot play at MAXX settings , get around 20 FPS/


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I have doubts whether GTA IV will run at the highest settings [ 1080p ,  MAAXXed out ] , its a processor hungry game ...
> 
> I have a i5 760 , 5670 , i cannot play at MAXX settings , get around 20 FPS/


I tried to switch to medium settings, still doesn't work!

I guess there is some other way of changing settings. I:
went to pause menu,
then went to Graphics section,
there it was rendering and another thing(I dont remember), I turned both to medium.

Do you change settings some other way? 

Can this be because of RAM(I found that I have 3 GB only, not 4!)? Because GTA: SA also used to hang when RAM was insufficient...


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ patch the game to the latest version ( 1.0.7.0 )


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wont play at 1080p.. my monitor allows 1366*768 only.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Then you should be able to play at max settings. Use the Gamebooster I once reccomended to you if you face stuterring


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 27, 2011)

I always use it... Even when not playing games....


----------



## noob (Jun 27, 2011)

will Mafia 1 run on my system in sig ? NO GFX CARD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It will run maxed out. Dont worry Anil. Its a old game but a very good and excellent game 
one of my all time favourite


----------



## noob (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ yes..have not played any single game since i got lappy 4 years back,..but have seen my frnd playing on his PC. seen all those games like GTA , Crysis , bioshock..but they politely refused to run on my lappy 

now that i have good rig , i will play all those.

Already finished HL , HL2 , EP1 , EP2

Now starting Mafia series.

all legal games  \m/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

@anil
Mafia 1 will run great but Mafia 2 is gonna need a Graphic card.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

@talktoanil
No GPU then forget about Mafia 2. It will cry like a baby but won't run. If you want to play games then get a GPU.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm playing gta4 using commandline.
I have 512 MB vram and 2 GB system ram and core i3 3.8 GHz.

Please tell that which of following is better to me:

-availablevidmem 1.5

or

-availablevidmem 2.0


i want good fps.
It will be nice if anyone post his good commandline.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ what gfx card do you have ??


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

That is not so big - a Asus EN8800 gt 512 MB


----------



## eggman (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm getting a new Inspiron 15R laptop

```
i5-2410M Processor (2.3GHz base, up to 2.9GHz,Dual Core,4T,3MB L3)
4GB (1 X 4GB) 1 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v - 1GB
```

Can it run GTA IV in High Setting? What about Crysis?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope none of them at high settings. Med Low settings I guess.


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2011)

Not even GTA IV ? :'( ..thats a 3 year old game... :'(


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

GTA4 is very poorly optimize game and so a system hog. Crysis will run better than GTA4.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess last time when I read this thread I forgot to read this:


gameranand said:


> OK well see. The *ahem* version of this game has a lot of issues so if you have one then......I think I made my point.



I am having original version of all games 
But the game is running smoothly now, I dont know how


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

eggman said:


> Not even GTA IV ? :'( ..thats a 3 year old game... :'(



You can play GTA 4 but not at high setting. Play at lower resolution. WIll give better speed.

Crysis 2 will run *A LOT, LOT* better than GTA IV


----------



## baccilus (Jul 9, 2011)

Batman Ahem version gets stuck some place or other. I bought the original game after getting frustrated with the original. But I haven't been able to install the original game due to Gamersgate sucky downloader.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2011)

My friend wants to run GTA 4, and all the system reuiqrements are fulfilled, but I doubt that the graphics card is nice enough(onboard). I dont know much, but the info he gave me through "dxdiag" is that his GFX card name is 8294 5G Express Chipset family, with approx total memory of 256MB and display resolution is 1360x768 at 60Hz.

I dont know what most of the above info means, but thats what he gave me. He wont mind playing on lower(lowest) settings.

If it wont run, then I will ask you people to suggest him a graphics card


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

your friend is uisng the mobos onboard IGP and gfx chip which is Intel 945G  and that's not enough to run GTAIV for sure - if your friends have pci-e x16 slot on his mobo than he can consider getting a gfx card to run GTA IV


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

Nipun said:


> My friend wants to run GTA 4, and all the system reuiqrements are fulfilled, but I doubt that the graphics card is nice enough(onboard). I dont know much, but the info he gave me through "dxdiag" is that his GFX card name is 8294 5G Express Chipset family, with approx total memory of 256MB and display resolution is 1360x768 at 60Hz.
> 
> I dont know what most of the above info means, but thats what he gave me. He wont mind playing on lower(lowest) settings.
> 
> If it wont run, then I will ask you people to suggest him a graphics card



It wont run 

He must get a Graphic Card. A cheap Sapphire 6490 HD is enough to run it at lower settings.
GTA 4 is very unoptimised. It puts many powerfull rigs at doubt even !


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It wont run
> 
> He must get a Graphic Card. A cheap Sapphire 6490 HD is enough to run it at lower settings.
> GTA 4 is very unoptimised. It puts many powerfull rigs at doubt even !


I know its very unoptimised, as at my computer also (at high settings) it freezes sometimes. 

BTW Whats the cost of 6490 HD?


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It wont run
> 
> He must get a Graphic Card. A cheap Sapphire 6490 HD is enough to run it at lower settings.
> GTA 4 is very unoptimised. It puts many powerfull rigs at doubt even !



HD6490*M* is a laptop gfx chip and there's no desktop gfx card available that was made using this gpu chip  though there's some gfx card built using HD6450 - are you talking about that anyway 



Nipun said:


> I know its very unoptimised, as at my computer also (at high settings) it freezes sometimes.
> 
> BTW Whats the cost of 6490 HD?



I think you better get something like HD5570 at-least which is around 3.7k or so fo 1GB GDDR3 model


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> HD6490M is a laptop gfx chip and there's no desktop gfx card available that was made using this gpu chip  though there's some gfx card built using HD6450 - are you talking about that anyway


 Sorry  Got mixed up 

I meant he can even get a 54xx card. Mistyped 5 for 6. Sorry


Yes, get a 5570HD atlease. IT will run GTA 4 at respectables Frames


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ no prob - with so much tech products and similar names it can happen to anyone 

@ *Nipun* - what cpu do your friend have ? GTA4 is a CPU intensive game - so he will get better performance if he has quad core cpu.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 17, 2011)

My Config is in my Siggy.

I have a LG 19" Wide screen Monitor- Max Res 1400x900

I am thinking about buying DIRT3 and just wanted to know whether I can run it on High Details on this Config.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2011)

DiRT 3
Publisher: Codemasters
Developer: Codemasters Racing Studio

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 Ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Memory: 2 Gb
Hard Drive: 15 Gb free
Video Memory: 256 Mb
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8600 / ATI Radeon HD 2600
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: Windows Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core i7 @ 2.8 GHz / AMD Phenom II X4 @ 3.2 GHz
Memory: 3 Gb
Hard Drive: 15 Gb free
Video Memory: 1 Gb
Video Card: nVidia GeForce GTS 450 / ATI Radeon HD 6670
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 11
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

I think you will be able to run it at high settings on your rig


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> My Config is in my Siggy.
> 
> I have a LG 19" Wide screen Monitor- Max Res 1400x900
> 
> I am thinking about buying DIRT3 and just wanted to know whether I can run it on High Details on this Config.



You can play this game on full settings with that card. This game  is very well optimized so you won't have any problems .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

Will burnout paradise or Shift 2 run on C2D with lowest settings with onboard graphics(I dont know name of mobo etc..)?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

friend running burnout paradise on a Dual Core lappy with Intel G45 graphics. and i have to lower settings to minimum so be able to avoid traffic.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Will burnout paradise or Shift 2 run on C2D with lowest settings with onboard graphics(I dont know name of mobo etc..)?



Depends on the onboard graphics power.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 24, 2011)

config :
I5 2400  4GB  600w 22'' LED
Can Msi 6850 Cyclpne PE @ HD play :
1. GTA 4
2. Mafia2
3. COD series
4. Crysis  series
5. Just cause series


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

^^GTA 4, Mafia, Crysis will run, can't say about others.. Except GTA 4, all will run very smoothly at high settings, as GTA 4 is very unoptimized game...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> config :
> I5 2400  4GB  600w 22'' LED
> Can Msi 6850 Cyclpne PE @ HD play :
> 1. GTA 4
> ...



All games will run on high settings although GTA 4 might give some hiccups . Also do mention the resolution on whichyou plan to play these games.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ games are usually played at native supported resolution. 1080p in his case.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> All games will run on high settings although GTA 4 might give some hiccups . Also do mention the resolution on whichyou plan to play these games.


He has mentioned "@ HD"


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ games are usually played at native supported resolution. 1080p in his case.


Some 22" monitors don't support 1080p so I asked for clarification.


Nipun said:


> He has mentioned "@ HD"


HD don't necessarily means 1080p out could be 720p also.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

guys 1920/1080 on dell ST2220L. My friend cant buy anything except MSI 6850 PE ! 
BTW what about 6870 ! I will lend him some money.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

The more powerful card you buy its always good so help your friend.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

@ *a2mn2002* - if you and your friend are eying for HD6870 then you better get HD6870 Twin Frozr II / HAWK @ ~ 11.8k or if you want to save 1k then get Sapphire HD6870 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.8k


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, I am planning to gift my cousin some games on Diwali. Can these games run on Dell Inspiron 14R?
GTA 4
Portal 2
Just Cause 2


i5 480,
4GB RAM,
ATI mobility 5650...


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ with medium to low details and resolution - all of those will run just fine


----------



## Nipun (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## thepredator (Oct 31, 2011)

*can i play modern games with this configurations?*

Hello guys I just wanted to ask you whether I could play some modern games on low-mid settings on this configurations-


Spoiler



Processor- Intel Pentium 4
Graphics card- XFX HD 6670 1GB
RAM- 2GB (can upgrade to 3GB)


I just wanted to play some modern and upcoming games like Battlefield 3, mass effect 3 , assassins creed series etc. etc. on low to medium settings on 1280X720 - 1366X768(my monitor supports only till that)
So....


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ the gfx card is enough to run most all of the modern games at medium to lowgfx settings at that resolution but I'm not so sure about what cpu you have - can you post the exact model name of your cpu - you can use cpu-z software to know about this


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys I played GTA 4 on me System but it has Lag according to my specs I believe it should be Lag free..I played it 1600x900 resolution.... What ican be the problem.? Setting were mostly mid to high

My specs are in my signature


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Guys I played GTA 4 on me System but it has Lag according to my specs I believe it should be Lag free..I played it 1600x900 resolution.... What ican be the problem.? Setting were mostly mid to high
> 
> My specs are in my signature



well you are not alone
first of all, this game was badly optimized as it was ported
second, if you are playing with all details max at 1600*900, then its normal to lag even though you have a decent gfx card

try to lower down the visual details to medium
also search for patches if you haven't applied so far(i guess patch 5 was the best among all)


----------



## thepredator (Nov 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ the gfx card is enough to run most all of the modern games at medium to lowgfx settings at that resolution but I'm not so sure about what cpu you have - can you post the exact model name of your cpu - you can use cpu-z software to know about this


thanks for the reply and here is all the info about my CPU i got from CPUZ-
name- intel pentium 4 530
core speed- 3 GHZ
multiplier - X15
so what do you think?


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

What games i can play with my sig rig? like mafia 2 or crysis 2? 

Note- Using POV 8600 gts gpu too!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

all who having problem with GTA 4 , just patch to 1.0.4 then change the vsync off , u ll run fine like other games ! initial release was bit hassle but after patching the game runs smoothly even in GTS 250 all high


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2011)

i have geforce 410m on my laptop with i3 2330 2.2ghz and 2gb ram.

i want to know whether it can play dirt 3, Batman aa, and any other good game. with at least low graphics settings

right now i have only one game, dead space 2 and it runs fine at full details at native resolution of 1366*768.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 1, 2011)

You can run those games on mid-low settings. You can try out CoJ BiB, COD Bo, BFBC2, Deus Ex HR, Bully, Portal 1 and 2.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

thepredator said:


> thanks for the reply and here is all the info about my CPU i got from CPUZ-
> name- intel pentium 4 530
> core speed- 3 GHZ
> multiplier - X15
> so what do you think?



even though you have a HD6670 that cpu is not good and efficient enough when it comes to play modern games - if your mobo supports C2D cpus then I recommend you to get one - a C2D e7500 cpu will cost you around ~5.5k or if you are on a tight budget then you can buy a Pentium Dual Core E5700 which is also a good cpu @ 3k


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> well you are not alone
> first of all, this game was badly optimized as it was ported
> second, if you are playing with all details max at 1600*900, then its normal to lag even though you have a decent gfx card
> 
> ...


Thanx will try patching



damngoodman999 said:


> all who having problem with GTA 4 , just patch to 1.0.4 then change the vsync off , u ll run fine like other games ! initial release was bit hassle but after patching the game runs smoothly even in GTS 250 all high



well will try as soon as I can get 15GB free on My disk.. and very happy to know it runs smoothly on Gts 250


----------



## thepredator (Nov 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> even though you have a HD6670 that cpu is not good and efficient enough when it comes to play modern games - if your mobo supports C2D cpus then I recommend you to get one - a C2D e7500 cpu will cost you around ~5.5k or if you are on a tight budget then you can buy a Pentium Dual Core E5700 which is also a good cpu @ 3k


So you believe i cant even run bf3 or assassins creed revelations at even lowest settings....


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ the minimum requirement for AC : BrotherHood is C2D @ 1.8 Ghz and BF3 requires C2D @ 2.4 Ghz or equivalent cpu


----------



## thepredator (Nov 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ the minimum requirement for AC : BrotherHood is C2D @ 1.8 Ghz and BF3 requires C2D @ 2.4 Ghz or equivalent cpu


****  NOW I CANT PLAY MODERN GAMES AND I WASTED DUMB 6000rs ON THAT CARD!you know....a poor high school student who has to beg everything he needs from his father


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2011)

thepredator said:


> ****  NOW I CANT PLAY MODERN GAMES AND I WASTED DUMB 6000rs ON THAT CARD!you know....a poor high school student who has to beg everything he needs from his father



well you can at least give it a try
the speed of your cpu is good enough but the only problem is the number of cores present
start saving for your CPU and meanwhile you can run those games at lowest settings


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

thepredator said:


> ****  NOW I CANT PLAY MODERN GAMES AND I WASTED DUMB 6000rs ON THAT CARD!you know....a poor high school student who has to beg everything he needs from his father



That is frustrating. But thats also all the reason you need to use your high school time for studying instead of wasting it in gaming so that you can get a awesome rig in the future. Best of luck.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think gaming is a waste of time and if one can maintain a healthy balance between gaming and studying and every other necessary works then playing video games is a blessing IMO 



thepredator said:


> ****  NOW I CANT PLAY MODERN GAMES AND I WASTED DUMB 6000rs ON THAT CARD!you know....a poor high school student who has to beg everything he needs from his father



^^ yep, I can understand this very well 

the money you spent on the gfx card is not a waste by any means - it will come handy in future for sure . As of now try latest games with minimal resolution and gfx setting possible and see if you can get playable fps.

BTW, can you tell what's the manufacturer and model name/no of your mobo ?? You can use a app called CPU-Z to know about this.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

Gollum said:


> i have geforce 410m on my laptop with i3 2330 2.2ghz and 2gb ram.
> 
> i want to know whether it can play dirt 3, Batman aa, and any other good game. with at least low graphics settings
> 
> right now i have only one game, dead space 2 and it runs fine at full details at native resolution of 1366*768.



Yes you can play dirt 3 and batman aa at mid high settings.



thepredator said:


> ****  NOW I CANT PLAY MODERN GAMES AND I WASTED DUMB 6000rs ON THAT CARD!you know....a poor high school student who has to beg everything he needs from his father



1 advice. Try out some older games which would run fine on your system I am sure that you have missed some awesome games from past. Also try indie games and meanwhile save money for cpu.


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 7, 2011)

hi friends, 

I am a totally noob in gaming and seek to try out and play games on my laptop, my lappy is gifted one hence dont know exact model but it is hp pavilion dv6 notebook pc (exact words from sys information), having intel core i3 cpu m350@2.27ghz, 2266 mhz , 2 cores, 4 logical processors, 

4 gm ram, 500 gb hdd, 
display details: 
intel r hd graphics, adapter ram: 1.68GB ( i think it is read as 2 GB) 
resolution: 1366 x 768 x 56 hertz 
bits / pixel : 32 

I am more interested in playing any good racing game or flight simulator game, is my laptop eligible to play those games, ***MOD EDIT***

Please do guide me also I am interested in buying specialized gaming hardware for driving & flying like the flight joystick.


----------



## Alok (Nov 7, 2011)

^^No torrent talk here.(read forum rules)

with your system you may play NFS series (upto Carbon) , DIRT . Will work fine with low mid settings.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2011)

i don't understand why Intel even bothers to make graphics cards when they can't even provide proper drivers for their hardware. IMO they should dedicate either on CPUs or GPUs


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2011)

Well try HAWX. Its quite good game and is a flight semi simulator.
About other query sorry no piracy talk here.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ I doubt if HAWX will run on his lappy or not ??

@  *rsk11584* - for other racing games try NFS UG2, NFS MW and Trackmania Sunrise/Nation - they will run on your laptop


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks friends for your replies, can i play microsoft flight simulator game? i want to try even online flight simulator, but i dont understand the controls, anyone recommend simple online flight simulator game having easy controls, on keybd , mouse .... also what is the price of a normal gaming console (driving wheel, joystick, brakes etc,, also sorry for the piracy talk..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

Well actually there are very less online players for flight simulators so finding guys to play with would be pain.

For offline you can try freelancer, darkstar one.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ check the system requirements 

Flight Simulator X: Minimum System Requirements


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ check the system requirements
> 
> Flight Simulator X: Minimum System Requirements



Well guess he can play game but I am more inclined towards the game I mentioned. Much better than MFS IMO.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have much experience when it comes to flight simulator / aerial action games - played HAWX and the control felt too hard to me - the only great aerial action experience I had in Crysis - flying the VTOL in the Ascension level was a real fun


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2011)

HAWX is very easy as compared to other flight simulators. Freelancer and darkstar one are more of arcade games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

I really felt Hawx is one of the easiest flight simulator game out there. There are a couple of games which I couldnt even fly the plane


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah right. IL2 Sturmovik is kinda hard game specially when everything is set to manual. Also Battlestation Pacific, Warthdog are also good simulators.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> HAWX is very easy as compared to other flight simulators. Freelancer and darkstar one are more of arcade games.



Then I'm very few of those dumb gamers who can't use flight simulators.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 9, 2011)

What games i can play with my sig rig? like mafia 2 or crysis 2?

Note- Using POV 8600 gts gpu too!

Going for 560ti coming monday tho still suggest without that card.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2011)

with 8600GT-->modern games with lowest settings
with 560 TI -->modern games with high settings


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2011)

You can play any game with that config. With 8600 most modern games will run at low settings though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes. Remember low settings with low resolution too


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

@ *kapilove77* - just use the OLD gpu as a PhySx card and get the GTX 560 Ti - your rig is just fine for that config


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *kapilove77* - just use the OLD gpu as a PhySx card and get the GTX 560 Ti - your rig is just fine for that config



What do you mean by that?? How could he do that ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ Op's mobo has 3x pcie x16 slots - now he needs to install the 560 Ti on the primary gfx card slot ( read manual for more details ) - install the old card on secondary pci-e x16 slot - connect the monitor to 560 Ti - start the pc - install latest nvidia drivers - after reboot from nvidia control panel Op will get the option to use the old card as a physx card and game on with the GTX 560 ti


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ Oh OK thanks for the info. Didn't knew about this.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

one can even create a Hybrid Physx config with a Nvidia card as PPU and AMD gfx card as the primary gpu - but for that some 3rd party app is needed


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow thats great but sadly I have a amd and will purchase amd in future also.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wow thats great but sadly I have a amd and will purchase amd in future also.



you can buy a cheap nvidia as PPU and your 5770 will do the rest


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> you can buy a cheap nvidia as PPU and your 5770 will do the rest



But my current mobo don't have more pcle slot but will keep this in mind when I'll buy my new rig.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

Can I run *Batman: Arkham City* in my PC?

Specs-
AMD Phenom II x4 840
Asus M478LT MLE
4 GB DDR 3 RAM@1333 Mhz
9500 Gt (  )

Is it out for PC? I dont think it is.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Yes it will but on mid low settings.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's The Minimum System Requirements of Batman: Arkham City :

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP, Vista or 7 
CPU: Dual-Core CPU 2.4 Ghz 
RAM: 2GB 
*Graphics Card: NVIDIA 8800 or ATI 3800 with 512MB of VRAM *
Sound: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible sound card (100 per cent DirectX 9.0c-compatible) 
DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive 
Hard Drive: 17.5GB free disk space 
Input Devices: 100 per cent Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible mouse and keyboard


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi All,

Can I run *Battlefield Bad Co 2* on my system.*If yes then how well ?*

Specs

Proc - E5300 @ 2.6 GHz 
Mobo - GA G41MT-S2
GPU - MSI HD6670 1GB DDR5
RAM - Corsair 4GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz

PS: The only "real" game I've played is Killzone 2 on my PS2 [now gifted away] and really liked it...can you suggest similar games that can be played on my system.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

> BFBC2 system requirement :
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: Windows XP
> ...



this game will run on your pc for sure and depending on screen resolution you will be able to run this game with medium to high settings


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr. Officer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I run *Battlefield Bad Co 2* on my system.*If yes then how well ?*
> 
> ...







topgear said:


> this game will run on your pc for sure and depending on screen resolution you will be able to run this game with medium to high settings



I believe this message is w.r.t to my post, thanks for the info !
OS - Win 7 32bit
I have a 19" widescreen monitor 1440 X 900 and a 42" Plasma 1024 X 768 
Could you please suggest some other game titles similar to Killzone as well please ?


----------



## amazing24 (Dec 25, 2011)

hey..does anybody else hav the problem of flashing sunlight???


everything except that is running crisply

even though the flashing stops sometimes...mostly it keeps flashing

my pc config is upto the required config

pls help!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ what game you are talking about - if you are experiencing any issue with a particular game you can ask for help in the thread that's dedicated to that game or you can create  a new thread as well.

@ Mr. Officer - that reply ( post no. 2021  ) was for you 

Try Metro 2033, CoD series, MoH series, Crysis and Battlefield 3


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 27, 2011)

@ topgear...thanks mate...my proc is a *dual core* E5300 @ 2.6 GHz. System requirements posted by you read *core2duo and any quad core* proc !!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

Dual core E5300 is actually a C2D cpu without the L3 cache - every latest game will run on your CPU and rest assured I've played BFBC2 on that cpu my self


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks again...topgear


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## parth.khopkar96 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can I run Crysis 2 at this config?

Windows 7-32 bit
Dual Core E5700@3.0 Ghz
4GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 210


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

Geforce 210 is a very basic card, i doubt it will handle crysis (even at low resolution)

rest of your system is OK though


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ rightly said .. GT210 can give around 16-18 FPS max at 1024*768 which is not a playable resolution for any FPS game.

@ parth.khopkar96 - if possible buy a gfx card ( tell us your budget / create a new thread ) around ~4k-5k.


----------



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

i have radeon hd 4350, C2Q q8400, 2gb ram....
what games can i go for.....?
i play at 1024 * 768 as this the max resolution that my monitor supports....


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

HD4350 is more of a HTPC gfx card - you can run many 4-5 years old games and some new games ( it depends on what type of games you will run though ) if you want to game get at-least a decent gpu around ~4k


----------



## beyalora (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's the config I'm planning to buy - 

Intel Core i5 2500K
MSI Z68A-GD55
(2x4gb) G-Skill Ripjaw XF3
Storage - 1TB Seagate
GPU - NVidia GTX 560 Ti (or maybe AMD 6950 2gb)

My question is, 
Will I be able to play both Skyrim and BF3 with max settings and maybe 4X AA?


----------



## abhayalmighty (Dec 31, 2011)

try this site : Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements
go to can i run it select the game which you want to play. It will analyse ur sys config and tell u if you can play the game, if not it will tell you where are your sys is lagging


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

beyalora said:


> Here's the config I'm planning to buy -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K
> MSI Z68A-GD55
> ...



You'll be able to play Skyrim at maxed out settings and BF3 at high settings


----------



## CA50 (Jan 1, 2012)

@beyalora, don't worry mate, you have got that beast named 560, it will handle those games


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

beyalora said:


> Here's the config I'm planning to buy -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K
> MSI Z68A-GD55
> ...



Donot worry. Both GPU's will just pwn those games. You will be taken aback. Btw the 560Ti is 1 Gb or 2 Gb version?


----------



## beyalora (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for replying. 
Those specs I mentioned, they are just half complete... as in I'm waiting for my next paycheck to buy the PSU and GPU and hopefully, an SSD.

@thetechfreak - I haven't bought it, yet. But I'm planning to wait to see the prices and specs of the new GPUs coming out in the next 2-3 months (I'm in no hurry, you see). Lady Internet says that the 560Ti 2gb version is bigger in actual size. I'm wondering if I'll be able to fit it properly into the Corsair Carbide 400R Cabinet. 

Any ideas?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ if you are in no hurry and want to get GTX 560 Ti then get the 448 core version.

Corsair Carbide can even house gpus like HD6990 and my recommendation for you to get AMD HD7970/7950 after 2-3 months


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

For the config you mentioned you can run all games at high settings. Also as tp said wait for AMD 7XXX series card to arrive in market.


----------



## jsm17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
e5300@2.6ghz
2gb ram
gt240 1gb ddr3


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 11, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
> e5300@2.6ghz
> 2gb ram
> gt240 1gb ddr3



i am facing bull$h/t crashing problems on my config(in my signature), which is far better than yours, although i play at 1600*900. 

so i'll say NO, your specs are not enough, if you are planning to buy the game, then i'll advice you to 1st upgrade your pc, mainly the processor, because it utilizes my cpu 100% while running...
my ram and graphics utilization are not 100%, but cpu gets killed everytime i play the game...and game crashes almost all the time...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
> e5300@2.6ghz
> 2gb ram
> gt240 1gb ddr3



BF3 is quite a resource hungry game so in simple words NO YOU CAN'T.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 11, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
> e5300@2.6ghz
> 2gb ram
> gt240 1gb ddr3



I don't think it will run smoothly.You should be able to run it smoothly on a lower resolution and low graphics set to low.BF3 looks good even at low settings.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
> e5300@2.6ghz
> 2gb ram
> gt240 1gb ddr3



with AA off and low textures.... yes


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure this is the right section.. 
Suggest some racing games for Netbook.
Config -  Intel Atom N435 Processor(1.33 Ghz, Cache-512 KB), 1 GB RAM, 320 GB Hard Disk


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ You are really greedy.


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Not sure this is the right section..
> Suggest some racing games for Netbook.
> Config -  Intel Atom N435 Processor(1.33 Ghz, Cache-512 KB), 1 GB RAM, 320 GB Hard Disk


see here

Netbook Games List


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 18, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You are really greedy.



Its for my Uncle actually...

@Kola2842, thanks for that...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> BF3 is quite a resource hungry game so in simple words NO YOU CAN'T.



it runs well on mine...if you exclude occasional stuttering


----------



## narengreddy (Jan 29, 2012)

My mobo is Asus M4A88T-M

Processor AMD Phenom II X-4 980

Graphics card Raedon HD 6850  1GB GDDR5

RAM 4 GB 

Can I play Need for speed RUN on this system??

I installed and tried to run the game its going in but the processing symbol at upper right hand corner is going forever

Plz help me


----------



## Neuron (Jan 29, 2012)

^^The game is supposed to run smoothly on your PC.Something else is wrong.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2012)

narengreddy said:


> My mobo is Asus M4A88T-M
> 
> Processor AMD Phenom II X-4 980
> 
> ...



it should work fine in your config. 
Try this software to see if it helps.


----------



## narengreddy (Jan 29, 2012)

Neuron said:


> ^^The game is supposed to run smoothly on your PC.Something else is wrong.





narengreddy said:


> My mobo is Asus M4A88T-M
> 
> Processor AMD Phenom II X-4 980
> 
> ...





thetechfreak said:


> it should work fine in your config.
> Try this software to see if it helps.



The game is running fine with all settings at high the problem is with the GPU drivers


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 29, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi can i run battlefield 3 at 1280*800 on medium settings on:
> e5300@2.6ghz
> 2gb ram
> gt240 1gb ddr3


I m playing campaign at 1440*900(medium setting) on e5300,2gb ram,4670.
So you should be able to play.
However u wont be able to play multiplayer smoothly.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

narengreddy said:


> The game is running fine with all settings at high the problem is with the GPU drivers



what gpu driver version you are using - I've played this game using 11.10 and 12.1 driver and the game is running smooth


----------



## narengreddy (Jan 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> what gpu driver version you are using - I've played this game using 11.10 and 12.1 driver and the game is running smooth



It's a new system the guys in shop might not've installed them properly , When I reinstalled the drivers the game is running super smooth though its not an interesting game


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ though it's kinda a offtopic reply - I liked this game very much 

coming to the topic - whenever you have to install new drivers - uninstall old drivers - run driver sweeper to clean off the left over of that driver and only then install new drivers


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ though it's kinda a offtopic reply - I liked this game very much
> 
> coming to the topic - whenever you have to install new drivers - uninstall old drivers - run driver sweeper to clean off the left over of that driver and only then install new drivers



I usually just install new drivers over older one without uninstalling. So my method is right or should I uninstall previous drivers before installing new one ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ I think you should uninstall previous drivers - run driver sweeper and only then install new drivers.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Will do this on next update.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ you are welcome mate


----------



## maknom66 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Can this system handle GTA 4 at high settings ?*



> Can this system handle GTA 4 at high settings ?



processor : amd phenom II X4 840 
gpu: sapphire radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5
ram: 3 gb ddr2
and how much fps can i get at high settings ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ first of install patch 1.7.

For gta4 high setting means "reflection resolution" and "shadows". These affect game's performance most. So on ultra high setting you'll approx 20 fps.
Keep down shadows and resolution and fps will increase.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Can this system handle GTA 4 at high settings ?*



maknom66 said:


> processor : amd phenom II X4 840
> gpu: sapphire radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5
> ram: 3 gb ddr
> and how much fps can i get at high settings ?



Depends the resolution you decide to run it on. Obviously keep shadows on check and the display distance with details effect graphics badly. Very unoptimised bad game.


----------



## Alok (Feb 4, 2012)

^^don't say unoptimized now coz i run it on 8400gs with 20fps , no lagging so far 
what can you expect with this as it is a modern game.(at same res i got 6fps in witcher 2 on that card)

And on my hd 6790 i just fired it. Patch 1.7 fixes a lot lagging. probably you noticed it , if you updated.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ At what resolution ??
Which CPU you have ??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2012)

Me too Have Nvdia 8400gs its not a bad graphic card at all for 1024*768
Playing BF3 at mid setting and getting 14-17 fps
Configuration-
Nvdia 8400gs 512mb DDR2
Intel E2140 Dual core cpu(2x1.6 ghz)
Ram 2gb kingston DDR2


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ At what resolution ??
> Which CPU you have ??




on hd 6790 i play at 1600x1200 and on 8400gs at 1088x612
, processor is c2d e7500 (oc to 3.5 GHz)



pkkumarcool said:


> Me too Have Nvdia 8400gs its not a bad graphic card at all for 1024*768
> Playing BF3 at mid setting and getting 14-17 fps
> Configuration-
> Nvdia 8400gs 512mb DDR2
> ...



actually this is not a gaming card but you can just play. Its good only for old games like far cry , doom 3 but for current gen . NAH, you have to buy expensive one.


I upgraded my gpu due to Witcher 2 and Upcoming GTA 5.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2012)

Then how can anyone say that its optimised game. I mean 1600*900 at medium details for many year old game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> on hd 6790 i play at 1600x1200 and on 8400gs at 1088x612
> , processor is c2d e7500 (oc to 3.5 GHz)
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i choosen this card coz i really play sports games and racing ones mostly so it a value for money card also i play assassins creed 2(which i just bought from steam) at high setting(no lag) completing sequence 10 now!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 11, 2012)

I've just finished BFBC2 and MoH 2010 at high settings with smooth gameplay.
Can I play BF3 and COD [black ops] at mid-high settings ?

Config:

Resolution → 1440X900
Proc → E5300 @ 3.60 Ghz [OC]
Ram → 4GB 1333XMS3 
GPU → R6670-MD1GD5

TIA


----------



## Alok (Feb 11, 2012)

^^Sure.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes you can but COD BO will give some hiccups. As for BF3 you can easily play on med high settings without any problems.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes you can but COD BO will give some hiccups. As for BF3 you can easily play on med high settings without any problems.



Its the other way around...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> I've just finished BFBC2 and MoH 2010 at high settings with smooth gameplay.
> Can I play BF3 and COD [black ops] at mid-high settings ?
> 
> Config:
> ...


Easily
IF BF3 gives you some freezes in between, just lower the detail level a bit


gameranand said:


> Yes you can but COD BO will give some hiccups. As for BF3 you can easily play on med high settings without any problems.


Actually BF3>COD BO in terms of resource usage


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh OK thanks for the correction. You know COD BO is not optimised so I thought the other way around.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

there's a small glitch in CoD BO for the users of AMD gpu - even when the game is fully updated it will give you choppy frame rates or just freeze many time - just enable Shader Warming option in game settings to fix this


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ thanks for confirming.

installing COB BO as I type...


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ don't forget to install the latest possible update for a smooth and bug free gameplay


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 17, 2012)

^^sure TG, will do


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry..but that made NO sense to me :S


----------



## Alok (Mar 5, 2012)

trolling


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

Vamsigov said:


> Hi Gamerz,
> ya you are having some website where all the need for uploading games there is a easy fast download to start the game easily with out waiting for  downd time in minutes to hours.
> 
> it will run if you select the game which have log duration then it may be slow  down when  we are playing so , let it be better ram tah nit  ok else you have to select the game according to your system config dear
> ...



what's the meaning of all this ??


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 5, 2012)

It means


----------



## Pratz993 (Mar 15, 2012)

My friend has the following configuration:
Processor: INTEL core i3-530 @2.93GHz
Graphics Card: ZOTAC Ge-force 560GTX Ti AMP Edition
Moniter: SAMSUNG B2230

Question: Will Assassin's Creed Revelations work at a resolution of 1920x1080. If not then how much high resolution can it work upto without any problem.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 15, 2012)

^^yah...it will work fine..gtx560ti will handle revelations at 50 to 60 fps just fine.lol you shouldnt have any doubts that gpu. gr8 to handle all modern games very well.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2012)

Pratz993 said:


> My friend has the following configuration:
> Processor: INTEL core i3-530 @2.93GHz
> Graphics Card: ZOTAC Ge-force 560GTX Ti AMP Edition
> Moniter: SAMSUNG B2230
> ...



your friend can enjoy 90% games on full settings


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

^^what about rest 10 % ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think it's 10% to be exact - the only game i can think about is Metro 2033 and may be Skyrim/Crysis 2 with HD pack but the cpu Pratz993s friend has is not very powerful for some games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Pratz993 said:


> My friend has the following configuration:
> Processor: INTEL core i3-530 @2.93GHz
> Graphics Card: ZOTAC Ge-force 560GTX Ti AMP Edition
> Moniter: SAMSUNG B2230
> ...



All games would run fine on this config. Although the CPU is not powerful so CPU intensive games might give some hiccups.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

@topgear..hm..actually i think you should have quoted crysis / crysis warhead in place of crysis 2. These two are much more Cpu intensive than crysis 2.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> @topgear..hm..actually i think you should have quoted crysis / crysis warhead in place of crysis 2. These two are much more Cpu intensive than crysis 2.



Crysis 2 with HT pack will also bring the greatest to their knees. Yes Crysis/warhead are also very hungry.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

^nothing comes close tothe benchmarks of crysis / crysis warhead even with dx11 patch and hd texture packs.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^nothing comes close tothe benchmarks of crysis / crysis warhead even with dx11 patch and hd texture packs.....



Actually it does with latest patch & HT pack.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

lol i was also talking bout that dx11 patch and texture pack....black fire mob v2 is far better than that...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know about black fire mob v2 but with those Crysis2 does look comparable to Crysis/warhead.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^nothing comes close tothe benchmarks of crysis / crysis warhead even with dx11 patch and hd texture packs.....



True.



Sujeet said:


> @topgear..hm..actually i think you should have quoted crysis / crysis warhead in place of crysis 2. These two are much more Cpu intensive than crysis 2.



Most of the people like to get the latest game first in a particular series and in last couple of months I've played and benchmarked a lot with Crysis 2 - so that name came to my mind first


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people like to get the latest game first in a particular series and in last couple of months I've played and benchmarked a lot with Crysis 2 - so that name came to my mind first



I don't. I still prefer crysis over crysis 2 for its graphics and settings.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

The original Crysis was the best game among three IMO


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> The original Crysis was the best game among three IMO



Exactly. Best story and graphics. I mean rendering a forest to that extent. Excellent.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

^^Story Best???
Music + Story Wise:
Crysis 2> Crysis/Crysis Warhead. My Opinion


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah its a subjective matter. I donno when C2 released then I hated the game so much that I ignored the goodness in it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 17, 2012)

Will Cyrsis 1/2/Warhead run on Pentium Dual Core 2.9Ghz, 2GB Memory, nVidia GForce 8400GS ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

Royal_Tarun said:
			
		

> Will Cyrsis 1/2/Warhead run on Pentium Dual Core 2.9Ghz, 2GB Memory, nVidia GForce 8400GS ?


 Not Crysis 2. It needs 8800 atleast.
Crysis Warhead and Crysis 1 should run as 8400 meets the minimum requirements


----------



## Neo (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Not even at low settings? Crysis 2. I just downloaded it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> ^^ Not even at low settings? Crysis 2. I just downloaded it.



Unfortunately 

See this official EA Blog-
Crysis 2 - PC Minimum System Requirements


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi friends my PC is HP Pavilion a6130in Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Upgrades: Zotac GT 430 1 GB 
              Ram 4.0 GB

i want to run Assassin Creed Revelations can i run it?


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ yep, it will run but your pc has 1GB ram only ?? it would be better if you get another 1 or 2GB ram module.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not Crysis 2. It needs 8800 atleast.
> Crysis Warhead and Crysis 1 should run as 8400 meets the minimum requirements



Yupp it wont work .i hav 8400gs...........
It wont start either i purchased it and suffering


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, it will run but your pc has 1GB ram only ?? it would be better if you get another 1 or 2GB ram module.



Not RAM his VRAM is 1 gb.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

even if it would run at low settings...the game will look as ugly as it looks good at max..applies to crysis / crysis warhead....Those two monsters were designed to be "Have everything or nothing Type" visuals.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Atleast he can play the game. Although I don't play games which don't run at max settings on my pc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Not RAM his VRAM is 1 gb.



check out his pc specs - it comes with 1GB of DDR2 ram installed on a 945G chipset based mobo


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

He wrote clearly that he has 4gb RAM so I said that. Can't understand why he would lie.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> He wrote clearly that he has 4gb RAM so I said that. Can't understand why he would lie.




Guys you misunderstood me  i have upgraded my PC to 4 GB RAM and 1 GB Graphic card sorry for less info in previous posts


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ Its allright. 
If you are asking questions then you should just give your entire config in the post. This way you will get better answers quickly.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> He wrote clearly that he has 4gb RAM so I said that. Can't understand why he would lie.



^^ my mistake - after seeing the specs on HP's website I've just overlooked rest of the post


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah no worries it happens as people rarely upgrade laptops.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 26, 2012)

So guys i was wondering, as i am buying the HD7850 next month which is quite similar to the current HD6950 2GB, i would like to know how BF3 performs on the HD6950 2GB as many forum members have this card and ill be using my PC primarily for BF3 and other FPS games. Please post FPS and graphics settings with full rig details. If possible, use Presets (not the custom preset like everything on Ultra and no AA or some AA cranked down, please post PRESET Scores not custom scores). I would be thankful to the people responding to this query


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

why not try some review of HD7850 ( most of them have HD6950 included as well ) and look for BF3 benchmark scores


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

@desijatt
Internet is flooded with reviews try there and see for yourself.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually, the reviews are varying too much, also, many sites do not specify the settings they use, they say MAX but still they turn off AA and other stuff and then review, thats why i wanted to hear it from somebody who is *actually* using it and playing the same game on it. No problem, ill look deep in google and see what i find 

EDIT
Nevermind found this out - 



Spoiler



*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/05/amd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb/4



Now i am looking for High setting scores for BF3.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

read this 
Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked


----------



## Paras Lehana (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys, please check the compatibility of the games here
Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements

and then post your problems here.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

^^That is quite handy tool but most people who post here are more concerned with fps they will get in the game and to seek optimal setting for a particular game from fellow forum members running similar hardware(cpu/gpu).And these are queries are not answered by that tool.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually you can get compatibility question answered from many sites but as for optimal performance only the gamer who have played the game on similar config can provide that answer.


----------



## stayhot96 (Apr 18, 2012)

i have an asus k43sj-vx679d recently bought will gta 4 will run on it or should i get an ram upgrade please help me guys. system specs are as follows

intel core i3-2330 2.2ghz
2gb ddr3
750gb hdd
nvidia gt 520m


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

It will run but on low mid settings.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

@ stayhot96 - if possible add another 2GB ram on your rig .


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 20, 2012)

will BF3 and shogun 2 at ultra setting possibly AA on at 1280x1024 ?
Specs are :-
CPU :- core 2 duo E4500 @ 2.2 Ghz (will oc to 2.8 ghz )
ram :- 4 GB DDr2 1033 Mhz
motherboard :- asus P5kpl-AM/PS
graphic card :-ati/amd radeon 7770
can i possibly handle next gen games in these specs like unreal engine 4.also c&C generals 2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess yes.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 20, 2012)

@puneet Forget About Unreal Engine 4 games.!!!(atleast that CPU)
Current GEN Prototype of Unreal Engine 4(heavily mdded Unreal Engine 3) based Samritan Took 3 GTX 580 to run smoothly!!!.
There is no way UE4 will be handled easily by Current Gen GPU(excluding likes of Kepler )+No way UE4 is coming anytime soon!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought he was just asking about the game posted in the first line of the post.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 22, 2012)

A kepler GPu was able to handle that Samritan demo.BTW looks like i can run BF3 and shogun 2 easily ,also will upgrade cpu to core i5 possibly.thx for support


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

puneet sharma said:


> A kepler GPu was able to handle that Samritan demo.BTW looks like i can run BF3 and shogun 2 easily ,also will upgrade cpu to core i5 possibly.thx for support



Obviously games will work fine on your card. It is that we are not sure whether same will hold for Unreal Engine


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

^^Unreal Engine* 4* to be specific


----------



## 101gamzer (May 5, 2012)

One of my friend has a laptop with this Config He Want to run HAWX will this game work on his Laptop 
Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.16GHz
Mobile Intel Graphics media accelerator up to 1244mb (original memory 64mb)
3gb DDR2 Ram


----------



## Sujeet (May 6, 2012)

^^
It wont.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

Here's the *Minimum System Requirements for Tom Clancy’s H.A.W.X*

OS: Windows XP SP 3/Vista SP 1
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2 GHz / AMD Athlon 2000+
Memory: 1 Gb
Hard Drive: 7 Gb free
Video Memory: 128 Mb
Video Card: Shader Model 2.0
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:

Shader Model 2.0: NVIDIA GeForce 59xx, ATI RADEON X8xx / 9800

Shader Model 3.0 / 4.0: NVIDIA GeForce 6/7/8/9 series, ATI RADEON X1300XT / X1650-1950/HD 2000/3000/4000 series, ATI Crossfire, NVIDIA SLI


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> One of my friend has a laptop with this Config He Want to run HAWX will this game work on his Laptop
> Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.16GHz
> Mobile Intel Graphics media accelerator up to 1244mb (original memory 64mb)
> 3gb DDR2 Ram



Unfortunately due to the weak graphics it will not run


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

HAWX just need basiaja gfx card to run. Its not resource hungry at all.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

^^ what's a *basiaja* gfx card ??


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

Sorry made a mess with mobile typing. I meant basic card.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

^^ Ok .. thanks 

Anyway, If _101gamzer friend_ has a Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset based mobo on the laptop he can try playing a demo of HAWX using 3DAnalyzer with HW T&L option enabled.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2012)

Need recommendation for games on laptop-

Intel Dual Core T4400 @2 GHz
8200 m
3 GB RAM.

Not games like AOE though. also dislike RPG's.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

1. Far cry
2. Doom 3
3. Half life series
4. Portal
5. NFS MW
6. NFS UG 1&2


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

Also play these :

MP2, RTTCW, MoHAA ( BT and SH ), Cod 1, Cod 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. Far cry
> 2. Doom 3
> 3. Half life series
> 4. Portal
> ...


Played most of the NFS and also Portal. But HL 2 is in my PC. will definitely play 


topgear said:


> Also play these :
> 
> MP2, RTTCW, MoHAA ( BT and SH ), Cod 1, Cod 2.



Thanks


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

HL series has one of the best physics and HL2 was a milestone in gaming era.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> HL series has one of the best physics and *HL2 was a milestone in gaming era*.



In Game Scripted Set Piece Sequencing 
Modern Series like COD are surviving on it.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

But that was 2005. Tech advances with time.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

^^
You ddint get me.
I mean too say that it was HL which introduced In Game Scripting and till date it is one of the most Praised tech of Game and COD Games heavily rely on scripting for all those glorious Set piece moments that makes them a delight to play.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Oh OK. Now I got you. Previously I misunderstood you.


----------



## trublu (May 25, 2012)

What are the must-play games will run smoothly at mid/high settings on the Asus K53SM-SX010D ?

Will Medal of Honour(2010) run at playable settings ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

trublu said:


> What are the must-play games will run smoothly at mid/high settings on the Asus K53SM-SX010D ?
> 
> Will Medal of Honour(2010) run at playable settings ?



Post the specs.

Laptop Model No. dont leads to correct info most of the time since manufacturer keep updating site with latest configuration for same Models.


----------



## trublu (May 25, 2012)

Sorry  

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

trublu said:


> Sorry
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
> Memory: 4 GB RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M



MOH 2010 will work fine.
And other modern games such as AC Revelations,Batman Arkham City ,MW3 Etc will work just fine at Native Resolution.

Dont expect to be blown away with Crysis or BF 3 Performance though.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

Most of the games which are on first post of MUST PLAY PC GAMES THREAD. Refer to that thread. Also if you want specific names then mention the genres you like to play.


----------



## trublu (May 25, 2012)

Thanks @sujeet.

Will Crysis (1) run properly ?  

Have never been much of a serious gamer..so asking.

@gameranand : I'm more into racing and sports genre. Occasionally play TPS/FPS games.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

Yes Crysis will run properly on mid settings and lower resolutions.

1. NFS Series
2. Dirt Series
3. Race Driver Grid
4. F1 Series
5. Burnout Paradice the Ultimate Box

I guess that would be all for racing games. As for sports genre most games would run even the new onces and same goes for TPS and FPS games with some exceptions like BF3.


----------



## trublu (May 25, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. I have already played Burnout Paradise and it runs quite well.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

Yeah no problem.


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2012)

is Msi r5450  1Gb DDr3 version will work good with zebronics generic PSU (that comes withh low end cabbys)

What Games can it play on 1280 x 1024(this is max resolution monitor supports) Resolution ..

mostly looking for GTA series  and NFS..


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

^^ Yes it should work. As for your games they will work fine although newer games of those series won't run fine like GTA4, NFS HP, Shift 2.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> is Msi r5450  1Gb DDr3 version will work good with zebronics generic PSU (that comes withh low end cabbys)
> 
> What Games can it play on 1280 x 1024(this is max resolution monitor supports) Resolution ..
> 
> mostly looking for GTA series  and NFS..



GTA LC, VC and SA, NFS UG and UG2, MW, Carbon, Pro Street and Under Cover.


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

just to make it sure.. it won't face any problem with that PSU?, I was confident it won't so bought used msi r5450 from a member in this forum..but just want to have second opinion..

those games at what setting it will be good ?

main purpose is to get little improvement in Auto cad. It is for my brother studying B.Arch third year.  on board graphics is working fine but it will give little improvements.. only for learning purposes but he will play some games too


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> is Msi r5450  1Gb DDr3 version will work good with zebronics generic PSU (that comes withh low end cabbys)
> 
> What Games can it play on 1280 x 1024(this is max resolution monitor supports) Resolution ..
> 
> mostly looking for GTA series  and NFS..





topgear said:


> GTA LC, VC and SA, NFS UG and UG2, MW, Carbon, Pro Street and Under Cover.



even GTA IV and NFS the Run possible on low settings at 1280*1024
heck ! my HD 4250 used to score upto 20fps in 1024*768 low settings in GTA IV


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

Your PSU should handle that. As for games low-mid settings will do. Older games will run on high settings as well.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> even GTA IV and NFS the Run possible on low settings at 1280*1024
> heck ! my HD 4250 used to score upto 20fps in 1024*768 low settings in GTA IV



GTA IV playable at only 20 FPS ??


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> GTA IV playable at only 20 FPS ??



yea 
I had even worse experiences


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

I actually skipped this game because of this issue.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I actually skipped this game because of this issue.



shouldn't have
nice story along with visuals
and you even have HD 5770 iirc


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 27, 2012)

i skipped the game coz i didnt find it locally..


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> shouldn't have
> nice story along with visuals
> and you even have HD 5770 iirc



My CPU is crap. Will play later.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> GTA IV playable at only 20 FPS ??


Yes actually. The first time I finished it in my old PC was @13 to 14 FPS max. A EPIC job 


Piyush said:


> yea
> I had even worse experiences



30 FPS in GTA IV is something difficult to achieve at good graphics


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

^Set everything to low.



topgear said:


> GTA IV playable at only 20 FPS ??



some even completed at 15FPS.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^Set everything to low.
> 
> 
> 
> some even completed at 15FPS.



I don't see the point of playing a game like this. ...... . I would prefer to skip the game rather than playing game like this.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> yea
> I had even worse experiences





thetechfreak said:


> Yes actually. The first time I finished it in my old PC was @13 to 14 FPS max. A EPIC job
> 
> 
> 30 FPS in GTA IV is something difficult to achieve at good graphics





rajnusker said:


> ^Set everything to low.
> 
> some even completed at 15FPS.



now this is something new to me   - any game below 25FPS ( at-least ) feels laggy to me and I can't really bear with less than 25FPS in any action game.



pkkumarcool said:


> i skipped the game coz i didnt find it locally..



you can get it from flipkart now if you want to play it.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 6, 2012)

^^where is the gfx card ?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

akarsh said:


> I have :
> AMD PHENOM II X4 945 3.0 GHz
> 2X2 GB (4 GB) crosair DDR3 RAM
> Asrock M3A785GXH/128M motherboard
> ...



50-60 fps @ ultra setting with 256mb integrated graphic ?? 

change your gpu +smps(if not branded)


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ he won't be able to change his gpu as it's built into his mobos NB chip 

@ *akarsh* - just get a new gfx card and if you have a generic PSu as pointed by _iittopper_ you should change that.

Just create a new thread on GPU discussion section for better suggestion.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

A schoolmate bought GT 520 2 GB DDR3 for gaming . Now he wants to know that which games can be run by it and at which settings. His monitor is of 1366x768 resolution.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 23, 2012)

Piyush said:


> yea
> I had even worse experiences



i having even worst now 
playing at 15 fps sometimes drops to 10


----------



## junaid786 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello.
I haves 
I7 920 @ 3.4ghz
Sabertooth x58
Hd 5770 and tx850 corsair
4 gn hynix @ 1066 mhz

Pls tell me at which settings I can play maxpayne 3. And also tell me will my eam effect the game as I only haves 4 gm and the recommendation is 16 gb


----------



## Alok (Jun 23, 2012)

^ You can play medium-high.your system will handle it pretty well.


----------



## junaid786 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can I play gta v,assassins creed 3 and black ops 2 with this configration


----------



## Alok (Jun 23, 2012)

^yes you can play . Can't say about GTA V as of now but future seems better because rockstar did great job with Max Payne 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

junaid786 said:


> Can I play gta v,assassins creed 3 and black ops 2 with this configration



Yup. But see this, as far as I remember minimum PC requirements of GTA IV and MP 3 are same(both need 8600Gt minimum AFAIK And similar dual core processors)

So if things are this way surely GTA V will also work!!


----------



## junaid786 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for reply


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> A schoolmate bought GT 520 2 GB DDR3 for gaming . Now he wants to know that which games can be run by it and at which settings. His monitor is of 1366x768 resolution.



try the latest games at low to med-low setting and which games, well that depends on what types of games your friend likes to play ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> try the latest games at low to med-low setting and which games, well that depends on what types of games your friend likes to play ?



He wanna play max payne 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> He wanna play max payne 3



Will work fine at medium low settings. Don't worry


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

This should give a fair idea on how max payne 3 performs across several gpus 

Max Payne 3 Graphics and CPU Performance Tested, DirectX 11 Showcased - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## Neo (Jun 25, 2012)

Which of the COD and Battlefield series can run smoothly on a Pentium Dual Core + nVidia 8400Gs + 2gb ram ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ Battlefield 2 and call of duty 4 :modern warfare at 1024x768 with low-med settings.


----------



## junaid786 (Jun 25, 2012)

I too have 1360 x 768 resolution.
And 5770 in i7 920 with 4 gb ddr3 how much frames wil max payne 3 give


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^  more than 40 fps for sure.

@ Neo - get COD2, MoH Airborne


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Neo said:


> Which of the COD and Battlefield series can run smoothly on a Pentium Dual Core + nVidia 8400Gs + 2gb ram ?


IF you play at a bit lower res than maybe you can amo up the graphic beauty


junaid786 said:


> I too have 1360 x 768 resolution.
> And 5770 in i7 920 with 4 gb ddr3 how much frames wil max payne 3 give



I say you should be able to hit 50 fps with max settings


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Will this game run on this configuration? MY CONFIG*

i3 2120
intel Dh61ww
4Gb RAm
Nvidia geforce 8400GS


Which games will run

Even 10-15fps will work 
minimum settings will work

Just tell which games can run ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

8400GS is not a gaming card at-all - recommend you to get a gfx card by spending 4-5k at-least.

Try playing Medal of Honor AA, SH and BT, Cod 1 and 2, GTA SA, Fifa 10 etc.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2012)

Neo said:


> Which of the COD and Battlefield series can run smoothly on a Pentium Dual Core + nVidia 8400Gs + 2gb ram ?



I am playing mw3 with this config low-mid setting with shadows on 35-40 fps

Dont worry everything will be fine at 1024*769 resolution 
Completed ACR,ACB,AC 2,playing fifa 12,completed BF3(ya the newest BF game )
Playing gta 4 and many more games.....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 1, 2012)

I know but not able to spend any money for GAMES


Studies are also a must



Just need to know which games can be played


the following i have played on it :-

fifa12
nfshp2010
gta sa
crysis2
crysis warhead
nfsmw 

and many more !!!...

and
@pkkumarcool r u able to play bf3 on this card????


Thanks in advance


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> I know but not able to spend any money for GAMES
> 
> 
> Studies are also a must
> ...



you can play (all i tested , as my first card was this)

"Arkham Asylum" at lowest resolution , its still don't look bad
Assassins Creed ii (low res.)
cod mw 1 & 2 (med)
Just Cause 2 (low)
Dragon Age (Both at low)
Witcher "1" (low)
Prototype (low)
Limbo
Mass Effect "1" (low)
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil 5(low)

can't remember more. Ask and i'll tell you. And BIG NO to BF3, don't try it on that gpu.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Will this game run on this configuration? MY CONFIG*



tanmaymohan said:


> i3 2120
> intel Dh61ww
> 4Gb RAm
> Nvidia geforce 8400GS
> ...



Only one game which will blow up your mind, HALO try it, u will get 70 fps for sure


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ he can also try HL2, EP1 and EP2, Doom 3, Quake 4 etc. on that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> i3 2120
> intel Dh61ww
> 4Gb RAm
> Nvidia geforce 8400GS
> ...



Mafia 1
Halo: Combat Evolved


MUST PLAY EPIC games


----------



## duke123 (Jul 4, 2012)

i am planning to buy a hp G6 2005ax

Processor 	APU Quad Core A8
Variant 	4500M
Chipset 	AMD A70M
Brand 	AMD
Clock Speed 	1.9 GHz
Cache 	4 MB
Dedicated Graphics Memory Type 	DDR3
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity 	1 GB
Graphic Processor 	ATI Radeon 7670M + AMD Radeon 7640G

1)is this a good gaming laptop at 33k??/
2)will this laptop run all games released till now atleast in minimum config(like BF3,maxpayne 3)
3)what about future (GTA5 etc) will it be able to run games till 1 year from now
4)is 4GB ram sufficient or should i install 1 more 4GB for smooth games......

please suggest


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

1. yes.
2. yes but may be with 1024*768 or 800*600 resolution with lowest possible details.
3. Can't comment on a future game 
4. 4GB ram is sufficient .


----------



## jaleel (Jul 6, 2012)

*Game suggestions pls for my config*

Just now i booked HD5670 from flipkart, expecting this on coming tuesday, my other specs Intel G620, Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H, Corsair 430 PSU, Dell 20 inch monitor.

i am noob on game resolutions and frame rates. Can anyone suggest which games can be able to play(with good resolutions and frame rates) on this config
Thanks


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Game suggestions pls for my config*



jaleel said:


> Just now i booked HD5670 from flipkart, expecting this on coming tuesday, my other specs Intel G620, Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H, Corsair 430 PSU, Dell 20 inch monitor.
> 
> i am noob on game resolutions and frame rates. Can anyone suggest which games can be able to play(with good resolutions and frame rates) on this config
> Thanks



hd5670 is good. You can play most of the game like Re5, Just Cause 2, Crysis 2 at *720p* at good fps. 

Some games which are cpu intensive may cause minor stuttering, like Witcher 2 , BF3 , Gta iv etc.

And you should have minimum of 2 GB ram.


----------



## BhaskarDatta (Jul 7, 2012)

The Configuration of my System is 
*Intel Core i3 2100 3.10Ghz*
ASUS P8 H61-M LX motherboard
*4 GB  Corsair ValueSelect Ram @1333Mhz*
*Sapphire Radeon HD6670 2Gb DDR3*

Can i run the latest games at 1366x768 or 1280x1024 at high settings with this config? 
Can you also tell me that which resolution is higher than in the given ones?
and please suggest some good games too as im thinking of getting some on my birthday


----------



## himanshubias (Jul 7, 2012)

will crysis 2 run on thid confug.
i7 processor
amd readon 7730 ddr3 gpu
4gb ram


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> will crysis 2 run on thid confug.
> i7 processor
> amd readon 7730 ddr3 gpu
> 4gb ram



more than quite easily.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> will crysis 2 run on thid confug.
> i7 processor
> amd readon 7730 ddr3 gpu
> 4gb ram



are you talking about HD7770 or HD7750 ?? both of them has GDDR5 memory.



BhaskarDatta said:


> The Configuration of my System is
> *Intel Core i3 2100 3.10Ghz*
> ASUS P8 H61-M LX motherboard
> *4 GB  Corsair ValueSelect Ram @1333Mhz*
> ...



if 1366*768 your monitor's highest resolution then you can't play with resolution higher than this most of the games will run at high on the gpu you have but for some games you may need to play with medium setting.

As for games get Crysis 2, BF3, SkyRim, Fallout 3, NFS The Run, Bionic Commando etc.


----------



## BhaskarDatta (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> if 1366*768 your monitor's highest resolution then you can't play with resolution higher than this most of the games will run at high on the gpu you have but for some games you may need to play with medium setting.
> 
> As for games get Crysis 2, BF3, SkyRim, Fallout 3, NFS The Run, Bionic Commando etc.



actually i have two monitors which have the resolutions 1280x1024 and 1366x768 and was thinking which would be better for gaming in terms of frames per second


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ 1366*768  but do note that some old games has no support for wide screen resolution - so they may seem a bit weird if you play at 1366*768 but al-most all of the game supports 1280*1024 resolution - if you have to play a game with no wide screen support on the widescreen monitor just play it at 1024*768 resolution.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Bhaskar Datta said:
			
		

> The Configuration of my System is
> Intel Core i3 2100 3.10Ghz
> ASUS P8 H61-M LX motherboard
> 4 GB Corsair ValueSelect Ram @1333Mhz
> ...


Newer games will be fine at 1366x768


> actually i have two monitors which have the resolutions 1280x1024 and 1366x768 and was thinking which would be better for gaming in terms of frames per second


 Play on the 1366x768. The GPU should handle most games fine.


----------



## rish. (Jul 14, 2012)

hii guys....i m planning to buy a laptob in the range of 30k-40k.....I m n avid gamer....

Asus K53SD-SX809D (NVIDIA GeForce 610M)
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX  (ATI Radeon 7670M + AMD Radeon 7640G)
HP Pavilion G6-1301TX  ( AMD ATI Radeon HD 7450M )
Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH36EN (	NVIDIA GeForce 410M GPU )

which is the best out of these 4....???
ny other suggestion..?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 14, 2012)

--------------------------------------
Summary
--------------------------------------
Computer Brand Name:                                            HP-Pavilion GF991AA-ACJ a6130in
Operating System:                                               Microsoft Windows 8  (x64) Build 8400
Processor:                                                      Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 (2000.0 MHz)
Motherboard:                                                    ASUS LEONITE (Intel 945G (Lakeport-G) + ICH7DH)
Memory:                                                         5 GBytes (Dual-Channel Interleaved)
Hard Drive:                                                     WDC WD1600AAJS-22PSA0 (152,627 MBytes (160 GB))
Display Adapter:                                                Zotac GeForce GT 430 1GB
Audio Adapter:                                                  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio [A1]
                                                                nVIDIA GF108 - High Definition Audio Controller
Network Adapter:                                                Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LAN Controller 

which latest games i ill be able to run?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 14, 2012)

how well will Bf3 run and at what fps ?

core 2 duo e4600 2.4ghz
2 gb ddr2 ram
ati 7750 1 gb ddr5

i play at 1440x900 resolution .


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^ ~ 30-35 fps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> how well will Bf3 run and at what fps ?
> 
> core 2 duo e4600 2.4ghz
> 2 gb ddr2 ram
> ...



it would have run faster than what Topgear said if you had a better processor and bit more RAM 

but yes you can play this game at comfortable frames and good graphics


----------



## Romonster (Jul 15, 2012)

Portal 2

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 
Core i3 M370 2.4Ghz
2 GB Ram

just want "smooth" gameplay, doesnt matter if settings are low.


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

^ your gpu is ddr3 or ddr5 ?
It will work good on low settings.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^ ~ 30-35 fps.





thetechfreak said:


> it would have run faster than what Topgear said if you had a better processor and bit more RAM
> 
> but yes you can play this game at comfortable frames and good graphics




Thanks but at what setting ?


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

^ at what you play. Do it lower a little , (like 1366x768 or 1280x720) for more fps. It 'll look fine at those res.

I suggest you to overclock you cpu . Its too low and bf3 is cpu intensive. Also Get a cooler before overclocking.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ BFBC2 is  more cpu intensive than BF3 - iittopper's dual core cpu is enough to handle the game properly but yeah - OC will help but not much FPS he will get in BF3 even if he OC the cpu ~1 Ghz more 

@ *iittopper* - try playing the game at High setting - if it lags step down to Med setting.




sunny8872 said:


> --------------------------------------
> Summary
> --------------------------------------
> Computer Brand Name:                                            HP-Pavilion GF991AA-ACJ a6130in
> ...



every games with med to low details


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

Can any1 tell for sure if games that run on win os (win 7 especially) will work on mac os (mac lion) or not????


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ BFBC2 is  more cpu intensive than BF3 - iittopper's dual core cpu is enough to handle the game properly but yeah - OC will help but not much FPS he will get in BF3 even if he OC the cpu ~1 Ghz more
> 
> @ *iittopper* - try playing the game at High setting - if it lags step down to Med setting.



Thanks . well i cannot overclock as my mobo is OEM . While playing BFBC2 at all setting high including full anti alising - it used to give 22fps on ati 5570 , so i think i can play in medium-high at 30fps on ati 7750


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ stary with highest possible setting ( ultra ) - if it's lagging then experiment with ther lower settings like High, Medium eyc. and also don't forget to play with AA and AF settings as well to get best possible result - the bottom line is : good visual with great great ( fluid ) gameplay and how many can tell the difference between Ultra and High setting just by looking at the screen - go figure 

@ Anurup - provided those games have a version for MAC or at-least some emulator is available.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ stary with highest possible setting ( ultra ) - if it's lagging then experiment with ther lower settings like High, Medium eyc. and also don't forget to play with AA and AF settings as well to get best possible result - the bottom line is : good visual with great great ( fluid ) gameplay and how many can tell the difference between Ultra and High setting just by looking at the screen - go figure
> 
> @ Anurup - provided those games have a version for MAC or at-least some emulator is available.



thanks for the help


----------



## trs2099 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, i own lenovo y560b 
i3-370m,4gb ddr3 and 1gb ati 5730 mobility radeon.when i installed max payne 3 it shows 0 mb in graphics. i am able to play at ultra low 800x600 res with all settings low.i even ugraded drivers and tried online patches nothing seem to work. what do you suggest also can it handle 2012 upcoming games at 1280x720p res.


also can any one tell weather max payne 3 runs smooth on nvidia 9800gt 512mb?


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

Your Mobility HD5730 may not be supported by the game - that's why it's showing 0MB video memory which is not possible though and this is what RockStar has to say about this :



> mobile chipsets, integrated, and AGP graphics cards may be incompatible. Unlisted specifications may not be supported by publisher.



your laptop is capable enough to handle most of the games @ 1280*768 res and talking about 9800GT it will handle MP3 at at low or medium setting - experiment at which setting it runs smooth


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can i run god of war 2 on HP Pavilion G6 2005 ax using PCSX2??


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ you can.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Can i run god of war 2 on HP Pavilion G6 2005 ax using PCSX2??



Yup. Quite easily


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

trs2099 said:


> Hi, i own lenovo y560b
> i3-370m,4gb ddr3 and 1gb ati 5730 mobility radeon.when i installed max payne 3 it shows 0 mb in graphics. i am able to play at ultra low 800x600 res with all settings low.i even ugraded drivers and tried online patches nothing seem to work. what do you suggest also can it handle 2012 upcoming games at 1280x720p res.
> 
> 
> also can any one tell weather max payne 3 runs smooth on nvidia 9800gt 512mb?



Hey did you install the latest graphics card drivers on your laptop???and is your game updated to latest patch??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 25, 2012)

i finally ran BF3 on an 8400GS


10-20fps at 640*480 

Works fine


GFX are awesome


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

Playing BF3 at that setting is like cutting off everything from it and just playing a dumb game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 25, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> i finally ran BF3 on an 8400GSView attachment 6593
> 
> 10-20fps at 640*480
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't take that as an example of awesome gfx considering how well most modern resource hungry games look  but at-least he managed to get this game going on an officially unsupported gfx card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

@tanmaymohan although its great you got game running well but frankly if you will play it on a DX 11 card with everything maxed out trust me it will be a different experience in its own.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @tanmaymohan although its great you got game running well but frankly if you will play it on a DX 11 card with everything maxed out trust me it will be a different experience in its own.



If he had a good GPU then why would he play game at those settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If he had a good GPU then why would he play game at those settings.


Seems you got me wrong. I meant that graphics will be lot more "awesome" if he played on a better GPU.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 26, 2012)

Crysis 2 also 






wah wahh 

They are just able to run


----------



## gameranand (Aug 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Seems you got me wrong. I meant that graphics will be lot more "awesome" if he played on a better GPU.



OK got it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> Crysis 2 also
> 
> View attachment 6602
> 
> ...



*stop posting such screenshots of what you can do with a 8400GS* - it will confuse many thinking 8400GS as a god gaming GPu though it's not and anything below 25-30 FPS ain't playable in FPS games so enjoy your own slideshows.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 29, 2012)

hey can anyone tell me how to use intel hd2000 and 8400gs together

virtu??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

You can't. When you game 8400 is switched on and when you do normal tasks intel graphics are being used. So you are using them together in way already.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You can't. When you game 8400 is switched on and when you do normal tasks intel graphics are being used. So you are using them together in way already.



no the intel hd2000 doesn't show up anywhere

i think it is disabled

every work is done by the discrete GPU


the VGA cable plugs into the GPU

what should i do???


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Just one piece of advice - just throw away the 8400GS you have - Intel HD2000 offers better performance - if you are serious about gaming get a proper gfx card.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> no the intel hd2000 doesn't show up anywhere
> 
> i think it is disabled
> 
> ...



I guess you are using a desktop. I thought you were using laptop. Anyway do as TG said.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 31, 2012)

hmm should i leave the gpu as it is and plug the cable into the other port of the mobo

actually i have the risk of doing it wrong

so need sm1 's help how to

plz tell the steps

i don't want to open the case(again risk)?


Thanks for advice  @gameranand and @topgear


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Just plug the VGA cable in mobo rather than Graphic card slot and you are good to go.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> hmm should i leave the gpu as it is and plug the cable into the other port of the mobo
> 
> actually i have the risk of doing it wrong
> 
> ...



you can leave the gfx card as it is inside of the cabby but it may r may nt create some undesirable consequences. So it's better to remove a gfx card if you are not using it.

it's easier to remove the gfx card than you are thinking - if you are still unsure there's tins of youtube vids available on how to remove/uninstall a gfx card or you may ask a friend for help - connect the VGA/DVI/HDMI cable on the back port of the mobo - start pc - go into safe mode - uninstall nvidia driver - reboot into normal mode and install latest Intel gfx driver - your HD2000 gfx of will be ready to play.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ What undesired consequences ?? Could you please elaborate a bit ?


----------



## BhaskarDatta (Sep 2, 2012)

The Configuration of my System is 
Intel Core i3 2100 3.10Ghz
 ASUS P8 H61-M LX motherboard
 4 GB Corsair ValueSelect Ram @1333Mhz
 Sapphire Radeon HD6670 2Gb DDR3

Can i run the latest games at 1366x768 or 1280x1024 at high settings with this config?
How Fast Would Counter Strike Global Offensive and Sleeping Dogs would Run on it?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2012)

BhaskarDatta said:


> The Configuration of my System is
> Intel Core i3 2100 3.10Ghz
> ASUS P8 H61-M LX motherboard
> 4 GB Corsair ValueSelect Ram @1333Mhz
> ...



Yea 
You can run any game at that resolution with high settings leaving a few exceptional cases like Alan Wake, Witcher 2

NOTE:By highest settings, I'm including 8x AA/ 16x AA etc..


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ What undesired consequences ?? Could you please elaborate a bit ?



if you don't use a gx card it's better to remove it from pc and talking about undesired consequences - well, I've said Op may or may not face such issues.

I used to leave an AGP card ( too lazy to remove it ) left on the pc and it caused all sorts of issues like - driver for IGP not installing, issues with installing linux.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you don't use a gx card it's better to remove it from pc and talking about undesired consequences - well, I've said Op may or may not face such issues.
> 
> I used to leave an AGP card ( too lazy to remove it ) left on the pc and it caused all sorts of issues like - driver for IGP not installing, issues with installing linux.



Oh OK. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kunalht (Sep 9, 2012)

My configurations are -
core 2 duo 2.0Ghz
1.5 GB RAM
I don't have graphics card...
Suggest some action, shooter & sports games that i can play on my PC.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2012)

kunalht said:


> My configurations are -
> core 2 duo 2.0Ghz
> 1.5 GB RAM
> I don't have graphics card...
> Suggest some action, shooter & sports games that i can play on my PC.


Assuming you'll play at 1024*768 or similar resolution:

Farcry 1 ,2 (with low settings)
Just Cause 1
GTA Vice City,  San Andreas ( low settings)
Half Life 2
Splinter Cell Double agent, Chaos Theory


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

@ kunalht - can you tell me the model name/no of your motherboard or a screenshot of the cpu-z motherboard tab/ gpuz- screenshot will even do - as yur cpu has no built in gfx capabilities which games you can play depends heavily upon motherbard's chipset.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 10, 2012)

NFS MW
POP SOT
POP WW
FAR CRY 1, 2
HL Series


----------



## kunalht (Sep 10, 2012)

its intel e4400

its intel e4400


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

e4400 cpu - so I'm assuming you have a 945G,G31,G965 chipset based motherboard ??

Try Fifa 2010, Max Payne 1,2. Mafia 1, RTCW, HL1, BR1, GTA SA, NFS UG2, MoToGP, CoD1, MOHAA and BT and SH expansion packs etc.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess the games which I mentioned would also run on your system.


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

hey!i have this rig...
 intel i3 2120 
4g ram
 no extra graphics card... 
upto what year games can i expect to play on this...
dont want high resolutions....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

2006.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess the games which I mentioned would also run on your system.



talking about _kunalht_ config .. all of your siggested game will work sans FC2.

on _toogood_ pc with HD gfx 2000 games like FC2, Re5, Crysis Warhead, F1 2020, HAWX2,Civilization, Crysis etc. will run with lowered resolution and gfx settings and for better performance Op may OC the igpu core to 1.1 Ghz at-least.


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about _kunalht_ config .. all of your siggested game will work sans FC2.
> 
> on _toogood_ pc with HD gfx 2000 games like FC2, Re5, Crysis Warhead, F1 2020, HAWX2,Civilization, Crysis etc. will run with lowered resolution and gfx settings and for better performance Op may OC the igpu core to 1.1 Ghz at-least.





i can run call of duty upto which game sir?


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 16, 2012)

All COD will run smooth at 1280x1024 .Not sure, but CODs are not that gpu hungry. Atleast till COD:W*A*W, all will run.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> hey!i have this rig...
> intel i3 2120
> 4g ram
> no extra graphics card...
> ...



you can run all COD and I mean all - even Modern Warfare 3 (at low)


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

yep, every CoD games should work fine - if HD2000 can play Crysis Warhead then CoD is not a big deal for it


----------



## toogood (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> All COD will run smooth at 1280x1024 .Not sure, but CODs are not that gpu hungry. Atleast till COD:WOW, all will run.
> 
> All COD will run smooth at 1280x1024 .Not sure, but CODs are not that gpu hungry. Atleast till COD:WOW, all will run.



It should be COD : WAW (World AT War)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2012)

All CODs except BO. BO is very unoptimised. All others will work at least at mid low resolution.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

I've said this many times before and saying this again CoD BO is absolutely fine as long as you keep the game updated to the latest version and use Shared Warming option ( for AMD cards ).


----------



## sushovan (Sep 19, 2012)

My Config:

Intel Pentium G620 (sandy bridge)

4 gigs of ram

Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H

No Dedicated graphics card 

i want to know which games ( like FIFA 13, crysis 1 & 2, portal 2, MW3 etc)  I can run in this config. ( in medium or low settings)

(I have tried FIFA 12 in 1024 *768 res and it played smoothly)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well you can run FIFA 13 very well , no big deal with it . Crysis 1 & 2 (Dx9) should run at 20-30 fps at 800x600 low. Portal 2 should run at about 30fps on 1280x720 on medium settings. MW3 should give 30-35 fps on med at 1024x768 (you can even try high)


----------



## RON28 (Sep 19, 2012)

sushovan said:


> My Config:
> 
> Intel Pentium G620 (sandy bridge)
> 
> ...



Mafia, Fear, Half Life series, NFS MW, Crysis and Crysis 2 in Dx9 mode at low settings.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2012)

@sushovan
All the games you mentioned would run on mid low settings at low resolutions.


----------



## wise_vineet (Sep 27, 2012)

*Fifa 13*

Will fifa 13 run on my lappy as my lappy has intel hd graphics 3000, intel core i3-2310 m processor(2.10 ghz). If it will run on low mode than also it's ok for me ??? Plz reply


----------



## sushovan (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Fifa 13*



wise_vineet said:


> Will fifa 13 run on my lappy as my lappy has intel hd graphics 3000, intel core i3-2310 m processor(2.10 ghz). If it will run on low mode than also it's ok for me ??? Plz reply



The demo runs fine in My PC (see my config above) so It will Definitely run on your lappy


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2012)

www.systemrequirementslab.com
This Site generally give pretty accurate results on whether a machine can run a game...... But the catch is you need to open the Site on the machine for which you need to find out whether it can play the game....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

But it doesn't give the information whether the game would run on high or low settings.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the link of the laptop which i am thinking to buy next month
ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53SM

Can i play games like FIFA 12,13,Crysis 2,COD Black ops on these specs..???


----------



## iittopper (Oct 3, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> This is the link of the laptop which i am thinking to buy next month
> ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53SM
> 
> Can i play games like FIFA 12,13,Crysis 2,COD Black ops on these specs..???


yes they will run pretty good


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2012)

@ Chirag
Yes they will run. My friend own it and these games run pretty well.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 9, 2012)

i think there will be no problem ...enjoy the game .Its a great game . the whole MAX PAYNE series is great...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ To who you are pointing to ??


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ To who you are pointing to ??



Mayb d first post of d thread


----------



## eron626 (Oct 13, 2012)

can i run ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN on this specs ??

here are my specs:

Intel(R)Pentium 4 
CPU 2.66GHz
32mb of video card(SiS 661FX)
480mb of RAM

this is my new pc cuz my new pc is broken and its have about 256 mb of video card and a 1gb ram

hope u help me thanks BTW


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ can you tell us the model and manufacturer of the 256MB video card and what CPU your new has ?

anyway, the config you posted - the cpu is cpabale of playing the game though not sure about the SiS 661FX - you have to try the game on it to be sure.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 17, 2012)

will Skyrim(low,1280 x 720,30-40 fps) run on my poor man's laptop?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> will Skyrim(low,1280 x 720,30-40 fps) run on my poor man's laptop?



with ease
you can run that game at med-high (no AA) settings at that resolution


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 19, 2012)

Configuration: Dell Vostro 1510 laptop with 2 GB RAM, 1.8 GHz C2D processor & integrated X3100/965 graphics.

Game I want to run: FIFA or PES 2012, FIFA or PES 2013, or any other good game of racing, FPS or TPS genre?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 19, 2012)

My config:
Intel core 2 duo 2.2ghz
Biostar g31m mobo
2gb ddr2 ram@800mhz
Xfx nvidia 9800gtx 512 mb
1440*900 max res.

Are Borderlands 2,skyrim,guild wars 2 possible at med settings with 30+ fps?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ Yes you can run those games easily.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Yes you can run those games easily.



Are you telling me or Rahul?Is there anything in the config that I should change?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

I was telling you as a matter of fact. Actually your CPU is a bottlenect and your GPU is also old but it will do the job for the games you mentioned.


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 19, 2012)

What about me? Can I run FIFA 13 on my vostro laptop?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

@ rahul
Well it could run but on low settings and if you want some good games to play then play
1. Farcry
2. Half Life Series
3. Doom 3
4. Indie Games likes Limbo, Braid, VVVVV, minecraft etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

@ rahul_c - for racing games try NFW MW and for TPS shooter MP1 and 2 - also try CoD 1,2 and 4, MoHAA and it's 2 exp packs.


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 20, 2012)

^Thanks I will try far cry, doom, half life series.
@topgear - Bro I have no idea what "MP1 2, CoD 1,2,4 & MoHAA and it's 2 exp packs." means. I am a newb gamer. But I have alread played NFS MW twice, loved it. Still play it on LAN.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

NFSMW lan never worked for me .. anyway, MP means - max payne 1 and 2, CoD is - Call of Duty and MoH - is Medal of Honor Allied Assault and 2 expansion packs are Breakthrough and spearhead.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> ^Thanks I will try far cry, doom, half life series.
> @topgear - Bro I have no idea what "MP1 2, CoD 1,2,4 & MoHAA and it's 2 exp packs." means. I am a newb gamer. But I have alread played NFS MW twice, loved it. Still play it on LAN.



also don't forget to play the Halo Series that has been released on the PC. Halo 1(combat evolved) especially is a must play.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

@rahul
IF you haven't played much games then refer to the first and second post of this thread and play the good old games.


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for help @gameranand & @topgear, I will play Halo 1 for now, downloading now. Heard a lot about this one.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @rahul
> IF you haven't played much games then refer to the first and second post of this thread and play the good old games.



not this thread  - I think this is the thread you are talking about ( link below ) :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141901-suggest-me-game.html


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh crap, yeah that thread. Always gets confused which thread I am posting.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 22, 2012)

There is a mela in ur institution 

so plz recommend some games

The Config is as follows

Dell Inspiron 620S
3GB RAM
Core i3-2120 3.30GHz cpu
Intel HD2000 GPU
Windows 7 Home Basic 64
      and one system with win7 ultimate 64

max payne 3 and crysis 2 works fine on this system. 

plz recommend more


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm... If Maxpayne 3 works fine on Intel2000 Gpu then its a wonder for sure. Well then you can play any games you want. Though start with Sleeping Dogs if you ask me.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> There is a mela in ur institution
> 
> so plz recommend some games
> 
> ...



have a look at this 




though you may want to experiement with ultra low setting at 800*600 resolution to get playbale FPS it's better to get a decent discrete gpu.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

I second TG.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 23, 2012)

hmm i asked them for a GPU but they refused so we had to install on HD2000

otherwise we would be playing the games on G41 chipset but we tried to get the computers with intel hd2000

So thats why

Thanks for all the info both of u


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh boy thats terrible.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> hmm i asked them for a GPU but they refused so we had to install on HD2000
> 
> otherwise we would be playing the games on G41 chipset but we tried to get the computers with intel hd2000
> 
> ...



that really sucks .. tell "them" to try  Crysis 2 without HD texture @ 1024*768 resolution and experiment with gfx settings to get good playable fps and also try Crysis and Crysis Warhead.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ Do you really think that a guy who suggest to play on Intel graphics would know about tweaking the settings.


----------



## THEpriest (Oct 27, 2012)

*game help!!!*

can i play starcraft 2 on my pc 

my pc config iz 
intel E5300 dual core processor
2GB DDR2 RAM
Asus motherboard (an intel G31-33 Chipset)
256 mb on board graphic
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5KPL-AM IN (Socket 775)

Plz reply @gameranand


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

Starcraft 2 is more CPU hungry and your CPU is weak so it will run but at mid settings.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2012)

here's StarCraft 2 System Requirements :

PC Minimum System Requirements: 

 Windows® XP/Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Updated with the latest Service Packs) with DirectX® 9.0c 
 2.6 GHz Pentium® IV or equivalent AMD Athlon® processor 
 128 MB PCIe NVIDIA® GeForce® 6600 GT or ATI Radeon® 9800 PRO video card or better 
 12 GB available HD space 
 1 GB RAM (1.5 GB required for Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 users) 
 DVD-ROM drive 
 Broadband Internet connection 
 1024X720 minimum display resolution 


PC Recommended System Requirements: 

 Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 
 Dual Core 2.4Ghz Processor 
 2 GB RAM 
 512 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 GTX or ATI Radeon® HD 3870 or better


----------



## cobra_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

I played FIFA 11 on my laptop with this configuration almost smoothly. Will FIFA 13 run on this configuration in lower settings level?

*Configuration:*
Laptop Model: Toshiba U400
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2390 1.86GHz
GPU: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family (256MB Internal)
RAM: 1024MB
OS: Win7 32Bit


----------



## THEpriest (Oct 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Starcraft 2 is more CPU hungry and your CPU is weak so it will run but at mid settings.



will starcraft2 run on this config

Intel Pentium E5300 @ 2.60GHZ
Wolfdale 45nm Technology
2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5KPL-AM IN
Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
on board graphic 256 MB


PLZ  Reply FAst


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ CPu is fine though the onboard gfx may or may not work for this game .. you have to try to be sure or else get a good discrete GPU  first - that will help you play almost any game without caring much about system requirements.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2012)

THEpriest said:


> will starcraft2 run on this config
> 
> Intel Pentium E5300 @ 2.60GHZ
> Wolfdale 45nm Technology
> ...


You got the perfect answer from TG.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

cobra_999 said:


> I played FIFA 11 on my laptop with this configuration almost smoothly. Will FIFA 13 run on this configuration in lower settings level?
> 
> *Configuration:*
> Laptop Model: Toshiba U400
> ...



FIFA 13 System Requirements :



> *Minimum System Requirements *
> 
> OS: Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
> CPU: 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo
> ...


----------



## godisgreat (Nov 14, 2012)

i have 2gb ddr 2 ram,intel core 2 duo e7500 @2.93Ghz,no grpahics card.
how can i run fifa 08.
with the help of 3d analyzer.
OS xp,sp 2
please help about the settings needed..
Thank you


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

godisgreat said:


> i have 2gb ddr 2 ram,intel core 2 duo e7500 @2.93Ghz,no grpahics card.
> how can i run fifa 08.
> with the help of 3d analyzer.
> OS xp,sp 2
> ...



Motherboard ??


----------



## samfisher123 (Nov 26, 2012)

it will run ,but may be leggy or textures problem , try this software "3d Analyzer" it will be useful for any old system to run games. if ram is upgraded to  512 Mb it will be much better for old games.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

I think starting from Intel 965 IGP- every Intel chipset based mobos equipped with IGP is capable enough to handle games like FIFA 08 and FIFA 10 easily and there's no need to use software apps like 3D Analyzer.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

But he haven't even cared to tell us what mobo he have, maybe he have a 945 IGP. Who knows.


----------



## Baker (Nov 27, 2012)

My office laptop is got upgraded....lenovo w530

i7-3720QM @2.60Ghz
16 Gb ram
Nvidia Quadro 1100M

i want know, can this config support all the latest games... especially fifa 13, BF3


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ BF3 : 1024*768 loweset possible details, Fifa 13: 1366*768 High details and it should be able to 'play' all latest games though with some games you may have to adjust gfx settings to the lowest possible quality and resolution - even after that some game will lag.



gameranand said:


> But he haven't even cared to tell us what mobo he have, maybe he have a 945 IGP. Who knows.



you mean Intel GMA 950 .. well games upto Fifa 10 should work fine but anyway, Op should have told us what mobo he has - there's no point in suggesting anything to him.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Baker said:


> My office laptop is got upgraded....lenovo w530
> 
> i7-3720QM @2.60Ghz
> 16 Gb ram
> ...



As TG said lowest possible settings but there will still be lag, better to stick to older games.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow..!!!

This thread is running from 29-04-2005

7 Years

keep up the good work


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

really epic


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

And no one noticed it. LOL


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 29, 2012)

i noticed hehehe     ...


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello guys,

I need to know if I would be able to run this on HD5470 card? I am able to run Dota 2 on med-high settings with 40 FPS. So what about this game? Anyone running CS: GO on a laptop? I need to know this before I order it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes you can run.


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes you can run.



Cool. Have you tried it? Is it more resource hungry than Dota 2?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

Shloeb said:


> Cool. Have you tried it? Is it more resource hungry than Dota 2?



No I haven't tried but I know.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

DotA 2 Minimum System Requirements: 

OS: Windows® 7 / Vista / XP 64 bit Compatible with 7 / Vista) 
Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz
Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista / 7
Graphics: DirectX 9 compatible video card with 128 MB, Shader model 2.0. ATI X800, NVidia 6600 or better
Hard Drive: At least 2.5 GB of free space
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card 

DotA 2 Recommended System Requirements: 

OS: Windows® 7 / Vista / XP (64 bit Compatible with 7 / Vista)
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz
Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista / 7
Graphics: DirectX 9 compatible video card with Shader model 3.0. NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better
Hard Drive: At least 2.5 GB of free space
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

GO System Requirements :

OS: Windows® 7/Vista/XP
Processor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 processor or better
Memory: 1GB XP / 2GB Vista
Hard Disk Space: At least 7.6GB of Space
Video Card: Video card must be 256 MB or more and should be a DirectX 9-compatible with support for Pixel Shader 3.0


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 1, 2012)

sadness time to upgrade i guess


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> sadness time to upgrade i guess
> 
> View attachment 7836


Exactly.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah , the 9600 GT...it was one of my favourite cards. Quite powerful for it's moderate price. 

Seems like the Xbox360 version of Farcry 3 is poorly optimized. Users are reporting screen tearing and bad textures.

@gameranand , please check PM or your GMAIL.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Ah , the 9600 GT...it was one of my favourite cards. Quite powerful for it's moderate price.
> 
> Seems like the Xbox360 version of Farcry 3 is poorly optimized. Users are reporting screen tearing and bad textures.
> 
> @gameranand , please check PM or your GMAIL.


Well good thing that PC version don't tear up. AMD also said that they will soon release drivers for this game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys my questions is to the people following crysis 3. Very soon I am going to buy a new pc but my budget is around 40k only so can u tell me whether I can play crysis 3 with an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on 
1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/fmz7L.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hey guys my questions is to the people following crysis 3. Very soon I am going to buy a new pc but my budget is around 40k only so can u tell me whether I can play crysis 3 with an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on
> 1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?



YES.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

@ axes2t2  - nice post and nice image - only if people would listen to this ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> sadness time to upgrade i guess
> 
> View attachment 7836



With HD4670 i am running FC3, why not with 9600GT?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> With HD4670 i am running FC3, why not with 9600GT?



Its not a "recommended" card. Recommended here stands for playing most settings in mid-high.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2012)

If thats the case, i cannot play most of the games. But come on, not all of us have Recommended GFX Card. Or do we?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> If thats the case, i cannot play most of the games. But come on, not all of us have Recommended GFX Card. Or do we?


 I probably haven't met any game "recommended" settings in the last couple of years, that doesn't mean I am not able to enjoy mid-high settings. 




ghouse12311 said:


> Hey guys my questions is to the people following crysis 3. Very soon I am going to buy a new pc but my budget is around 40k only so can u tell me whether I can play crysis 3 with an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on
> 1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?



Hard to say. Game is quite far away still. If I were you, would save up some more cash and invest into some more firepower.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2012)

I have Lenovo B490 laptop with this config

Intel Pentium B960 
2 GB Ram 
5000 Gb hdd
14 screen with 1333 x 768 reso

Can you please tell me if i can play games like Sims 3, Dragon Age Origins, Fallout 3, starcraft 2, RTS etc.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> I have Lenovo B490 laptop with this config
> 
> Intel Pentium B960
> 2 GB Ram
> ...


At low settings.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> At low settings.




thanks man, but will it play dragon age origins and fallout 3 i can live with low settings


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

DAO yes and most probably Fallout 3 also.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks man....................... you saved the day


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> thanks man....................... you saved the day



You are welcome.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2012)

any chance of me playing Witcher 1 on my above confir lappy


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

It will run very slow, no joy in playing like that.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 3, 2013)

Prototype 2 on radeon 7670 and amd a8 processor??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Prototype 2 on radeon 7670 and amd a8 processor??


Yup it should work out fine


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Prototype 2 on radeon 7670 and amd a8 processor??



Yeah you can run on mid high settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Will Half Life 1 work on a modern PC?(Phenom II X4 840,4 GB RAM, Windows 7, 9500Gt, etc)
The game was released in 1998...so asking...

Thinking of getting it on Steam to understand the story of the HL franchise.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I hope that by then new series will be announced.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, HL can run on onboard graphics too..



gameranand said:


> Well I hope that by then new series will be announced.



Yea.. Me too..  fingers crossed.!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Will far cry 3 run on amd a8 and radeon 7670???


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2013)

yes it will run fine at mid settings @ 1366x768 res


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Will far cry 3 run on amd a8 and radeon 7670???



On Dx9 at med settings.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have geforce 9400 gt ,will it run crysis 3 even in lowest setting....well I know it can't run because it is a dx10 card and crysis 3 require dx11.but any solution for this except upgrading....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess it will run on lowest settings.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Crysis 3 requires a DX11 compliant gfx card - so it won't run on any DX 10 or 10.1 gfx cards - so only option left for *Gaurav265 *is to get a DX11 gfx card.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my. I thought it would be something like Far Cry 3 which you can run on both modes.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes it will run fine at mid settings @ 1366x768 res





gameranand said:


> On Dx9 at med settings.



Ah!! Heaven's relief


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh my. I thought it would be something like Far Cry 3 which you can run on both modes.



nope .. Crysis 3 has pretty hefty system requirements with at-least 1GB DX 11 gfx card starting from HD5770/GTS450.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> I have geforce 9400 gt ,will it run crysis 3 even in lowest setting....well I know it can't run because it is a dx10 card and crysis 3 require dx11.but any solution for this except upgrading....



Sadly nothing you can do. It‘s a DX11 game. It will not run.
Even on my 9500GT it will not run


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> I have geforce 9400 gt ,will it run crysis 3 even in lowest setting....well I know it can't run because it is a dx10 card and crysis 3 require dx11.but any solution for this except upgrading....


Leave DirectX version aside, 9400 GT isn't even fast enough to run Crysis 3 at low.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

ico..i have DELL XPS15 with GT435M 2GB OC'ed, can i run DMC5 in med settings?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

^i think it should be low-med settings @ 720p ..


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

@sam_738844

Look at the below links : 

PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - Video Card Look Up

NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

It can hardly run any game, so i don't think it will not run DMC5 @ medium settings. May be at low settings @ 1024x768 it may run.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ico..i have DELL XPS15 with GT435M 2GB OC'ed, can i run DMC5 in med settings?



Well game is really well optimized so you have a shot at low resolutions.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @sam_738844
> 
> Look at the below links :
> 
> ...




Sir, i am running Far cry 3 at 1366*768 at below settings

Alpha to coverage nil, SSAO MSAA 8 and other video quality all at high except shadow at medium and post fx at low and still getting more than 32-34 FPS. I dont think it can not run any game, for more info i have finished borderlands2 with 1366*768 at only AO off and anti aliasing at 2 marks rest is high with 30+ FPS so i refuse to believe it cant run any game. i can post screenshots taken by fraps if evidence is needed. Those are sythetic benchmarks and i am also aware of game debate and can you run it URLs for more simulated predictions. Those proved to be somewhat underrated and so i asked in this forum for some real time comments.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

GT435M is equivalent to GT440 DDR3 which is powerful enough to run most of the games at low settings.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> GT435M is equivalent to GT440 DDR3 which is powerful enough to run most of the games at low settings.



Relief! topgear-->like a boss


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ go ahead .. run the latest DMC with it and tell us about the performance.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ go ahead .. run the latest DMC with it and tell us about the performance.




Edited...

Right now the only option i have to get this game is *authentic Store cloud *or ahem... which i cant afford right now for i have a very limited bandwidth connection which i use to be online and play DOTA2, DOTA2 has high data usage :'(...i'll find some way to get it either way soon, and if everything sucks...FTW! i will get back to india and then build a kicka** gaming rig and then play like a boss!!! 9 more months...world will change.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Right now the only option i have to get this game is cloud or torrent! which i cant afford right now for i have a very limited bandwidth connection which i use to be online and play DOTA2, DOTA2 has high data usage :'(...i'll find some way to get it either way soon, and if everything sucks...FTW! i will get back to india and then build a kicka** gaming rig and then play like a boss!!! 9 more months...world will change.



Avoid piracy and torrenting as much as you can in your posts. You can write, I can't play this game right now because of some obvious reasons. We'll understand.


----------



## sourav tripathy (Feb 11, 2013)

Your Pc configuration is too low to play any type of latest games. If you will try to run MP2 in your pc then it will give less than desirable performance. So i suggest you need to change your pc config to play such games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

sourav tripathy said:


> Your Pc configuration is too low to play any type of latest games. If you will try to run MP2 in your pc then it will give less than desirable performance. So i suggest you need to change your pc config to play such games.



You do realize that MP2 runs on on-board GPUs as well


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have this configuration.

*www.dumpyourphoto.com/files7/200807/3bf98vzqY2a.jpg

Suggest me Some cool Game that Supports My system.

i Have not play any high end game yet


Only played Need for speed most wanted (2012) & works well on my pc on mid resolutions and settings.

 thnks in advance tech guyz...

And yes I Love Digit !!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2013)

sourav tripathy said:


> Your Pc configuration is too low to play any type of latest games. If you will try to run MP2 in your pc then it will give less than desirable performance. So i suggest you need to change your pc config to play such games.



MP2 is not latest.. I think you mistook it for MP3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> I have this configuration.
> 
> *www.dumpyourphoto.com/files7/200807/3bf98vzqY2a.jpg
> 
> ...



See the first and second post of this thread and play the games which are kinda old. I mean play anything which was released before 2008 or 2007 and it'll run on mid low settings.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> I have this configuration.
> 
> *www.dumpyourphoto.com/files7/200807/3bf98vzqY2a.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't know what's the definition of "cool Games" but for some of the best games try Doom 3, NFS MW 2005, RTCW, COD1,2,4 and 5, MoHAA, NFS UG2, Far Cry 1, Mafia.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2013)

sourav tripathy said:


> Your Pc configuration is too low to play any type of latest games. If you will try to run MP2 in your pc then it will give less than desirable performance. So i suggest you need to change your pc config to play such games.



I finished MP3 in med-high settings months back that too in 29-38 FPS average...!!! Buddy Seriously....I know the GPU's old, but hey..it still throws at least playable framerates even in mid settings....its OC'ed, MP2!!???? I 've beaten Black OPS2 in 40+ FPS in med-high and in 1366*768!

upcoming games and some special ones, i'm anyway putting into stack, because the list of games  left to play for me is getting depleted, and when i'll be finalizing a monster rig later in this year, there wont be hundred games to try...there will be few which i carefully have left aside to enjoy at their most.

 BF Series, AC series I have not touched, crysis3 i wont even try, i know the limits but dont underestimate this card, i have played too many games, day and night in this laptop in last two years which alone outnumbers games played by me in last 15 years! I'm grateful to nvidia and DELL for this honestly...way beyond expected performance against its price.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 12, 2013)

i have played MP2,MP3,BF3 NFSMW 2005 , nfsmw 2012 , crysis warhead , crysis 2  , GtaSa , Gta4 , BFBC2 , PES 2013 , FIFA12 N FIFA 13 , FC3, Skyrim , AC3

low settings 800x600
on Palit nVidia Geforce 8400GS 512MB only (no OC) 

core i3 2120 4GB ram only


thank u nvidia


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

^ You would have gained a 5-10% performance boost if you had played it on Intel HD 2000, the integrated GPU present in your processor


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 12, 2013)

yup i know but jabtak it works

I m happy.. !! 

Will try after sometime


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> i have played MP2,MP3,BF3 NFSMW 2005 , nfsmw 2012 , crysis warhead , crysis 2  , GtaSa , Gta4 , BFBC2 , PES 2013 , FIFA12 N FIFA 13 , FC3, Skyrim , AC3
> 
> low settings 800x600
> on Palit nVidia Geforce 8400GS 512MB only (no OC)
> ...



honestly - BF3, FC3, AC3, Crysis 2 ( with high res texture pack ? ),FIFA 13 - ran like what, SLideshow ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> honestly - BF3, FC3, AC3, Crysis 2 ( with high res texture pack ? ),FIFA 13 - ran like what, SLideshow ?


Probably slower.

And none of the games would have looked like anything that we are familiar with. Crysis 2 probably looked more like Doom lol


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild Wars 2? I am planning to buy it as soon as I find a sale

Config:- Sony Vaio CB45( Intel® Core™ i5-2450M, 8Gb RAM , AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ Yes you can.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi...Everyone

I have Nvidia Geforce 8400 Gt installed In my pc.

Actually it is my friend' s graphics Card (Second hand Graphics Card).

I have borrowed from him

And I am willing to pay to him.

How much Should i pay to him 

Location : India>Gujarat>Gandhinagar

please mention in ruppes


----------



## Jripper (Feb 16, 2013)

^ Return the gpu to him. The card is not going to be of much help. :\
If you can spend around 3-4k,get yourself a new gpu.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2013)

it is not worth more than Rs 500


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

OP should keep it for free


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

In current scenario, its worth nothing. Give back his card or keep it for free as TG suggested.


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

I sold my 9500gt for 500 about the same time last year. Buy a new one.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

I got the same FPS in cyrsis 3 MP-IN LOW,MEDIUM,HIGH-V-SYNC ON/OFF-AA OF/8x

Even lowering any of them dint change the FPS @ 1440x900

Min:25-27
Max:48-51


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I got the same FPS in cyrsis 3 MP-IN LOW,MEDIUM,HIGH-V-SYNC ON/OFF-AA OF/8x
> 
> Even lowering any of them dint change the FPS @ 1440x900
> 
> ...



On 7750 or some other card ??


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

/off topic
^are you abhishek anand from chip forums?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes that would be me. How did you know ?? I left that forum a long time ago.


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm warun from chip dude, long time no see!


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 20, 2013)

Will Crysis 3 and Aliens: Colonial Marines run on an AMD A10-5800K APU without a discrete graphics card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

low settings, might touch med settings
@1366x768
Should be smooth though


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi!!

will Natural Selection 2 work on my computer.

Specs.

Intel Pentium g620
Intel HD Graphics.
4Gb Ram


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2013)

should run but may not be playable at all as this games requires gfx as powerful as Intel HD gfx 4000 which can be only found on IB cpus ... so you better get a new gpu at-least a HD5570 at 3.5k.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> should run but may not be playable at all as this games requires gfx as powerful as Intel HD gfx 4000 which can be only found on IB cpus ... so you better get a new gpu at-least a HD5570 at 3.5k.



I am going to buy.... 

I have started a thread on it.

Please reply there. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/171866-graphic-card-under-4k-please-suggest.html 

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Hi!!
> 
> will Natural Selection 2 work on my computer.
> 
> ...



As TG said it may run but won't run smoothly. It should be playable at low settings though.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you suggest a good graphic under 4k.

Link is given above.

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you've got plenty of good suggestions there


----------



## kunalht (Mar 25, 2013)

is intel core i5 3317u with 1 GB amd 7670m good for gaming??
Can it run all the latest games without lags??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

kunalht said:


> is intel core i5 3317u with 1 GB amd 7670m good for gaming??
> Can it run all the latest games without lags??



On medium Settings, Yes.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> On medium Settings, Yes.



medium settings for all games will be too ambitious for such setup .. GRFS, HA, BF3, MOHW and some other games needs to be run at lower settings only.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> medium settings for all games will be too ambitious for such setup .. GRFS, HA, BF3, MOHW and some other games needs to be run at lower settings only.



He said M version that means Laptop and in that he'll play on lower resolutions so I think at at lower resolutions that card can handle at medium settings.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 26, 2013)

ok thanks!!!


----------



## zapout (Mar 26, 2013)

hey, can i run Bioshock Infinite on this system-
Amd Athlon II x2 240
Sapphire 5670 gddr5
2gb kingston


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2013)

yes at low settings


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

zapout said:


> hey, can i run Bioshock Infinite on this system-
> Amd Athlon II x2 240
> Sapphire 5670 gddr5
> 2gb kingston



At low settings yes and at lo resolutions also.


----------



## zapout (Mar 27, 2013)

i usually play on 720p, is that low enough resolution?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

zapout said:


> i usually play on 720p, is that low enough resolution?



Yups that's low enough.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

zapout said:


> i usually play on 720p, is that low enough resolution?



Yes...


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 27, 2013)

How demanding is RE6? At what settings can I expect my PC (see my sig) to run it smoothly? I play @1600*900.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord073 said:


> How demanding is RE6? At what settings can I expect my PC (see my sig) to run it smoothly? I play @1600*900.



I think so........Capcom are good with optimizations.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

zapout said:


> i usually play on 720p, is that low enough resolution?



try 1024*768 or 800*600


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 30, 2013)

For a comparison, I'm saying that when I run a game in high priority and in high performance battery mode, I get good enough results for FarCry 1 & 2, POP: The forgotten sands. They run very well, to my satisfaction.
GTA IV runs somewhat fine after high-prioritizing it.
NFS: The run runs at a low amount of framerate... some 20-25 or so I think. Not satisfactory at all.




Coming to my question, will these three games: "*Tomb Raider Reboot, FarCry 3+ The Lost Expeditions and Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012*"

run smoothly on my laptop which has the following specs: Dell Inspiron 15R:

Core i5 3210M running at 2.5 Ghz Dual Core Setup (Turbo @ 3.1 Ghz), 4 GB RAM, Win7 original, 1366x768 pixels, 1 GB AMD Graphics,

In long, these are the full specs of my lappy: Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

*Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Laptop,
128MB Nvidia GPU,
2GB RAM,
1.8GHz CORE 2 DUO. 

Which popular shooting game (first-person or third-person) will run on this configuration. I have played *Hitman-all parts except Absolution, Call of Duty 1 & 2, Total Overdose, Max Payne 1 & 2, GTA 3, GTA Vice City, GTA San Andreas, Medal Of Honour -Allied Assault, Counter Strike, The Matrix-Path of Neo, Constantine, Harry Potter 3, Tomb raider Angel of darkness, Tomb Raider anniversary*.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

What is the GPU model ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Nvidia geforce 8400m gs


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Please ask in Will this game run on this configuration?.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*



gameranand said:


> Please ask in Will this game run on this configuration?.



but in that thread only one game is being asked according to title. I want to know a list of them which can run on my laptop.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

You can ask all type of questions regarding configuration and compatibility there.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*



gameranand said:


> You can ask all type of questions regarding configuration and compatibility there.



ok....


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

Laptop,
128MB Nvidia GPU,
2GB RAM,
1.8GHz CORE 2 DUO. 

Which popular shooting game (first-person or third-person) will run on this configuration. I have played *Hitman-all parts except Absolution, Call of Duty 1 & 2, Total Overdose, Max Payne 1 & 2, GTA 3, GTA Vice City, GTA San Andreas, Medal Of Honour -Allied Assault, Counter Strike, The Matrix-Path of Neo, Constantine, Harry Potter 3, Tomb raider Angel of darkness, Tomb Raider anniversary.*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe series
Doom 3
Half Life series
Portal series
Resident Evil series
Mafia 1
Silent Hill series

If you like Indie games then all Indie games will run on your PC. If you like to get a start then TDF PC Game Suggestion Thread v2.0 use this thread as your guide for Indie games.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Try splintercell series and tom clancy's rainbow series


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*



Bhargav Simha said:


> Try splintercell series and tom clancy's rainbow series



yeah man.. have splinter cell double agent, and played rainbow six vegas... very tough game this rainbow series ...
i love stealth games and splinter cell is best for me .... gonna play that one


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Quake series & Doom series, the only FPSs worth playing for the shooting itself.

Mods, can you merge this thread with the sticky one?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

Guys OP has already posted in the Sticky thread. Please continue suggestion there.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Apr 8, 2013)

Samarth 619 said:


> For a comparison, I'm saying that when I run a game in high priority and in high performance battery mode, I get good enough results for FarCry 1 & 2, POP: The forgotten sands. They run very well, to my satisfaction.
> GTA IV runs somewhat fine after high-prioritizing it.
> NFS: The run runs at a low amount of framerate... some 20-25 or so I think. Not satisfactory at all.
> Coming to my question, will these three games: "*Tomb Raider Reboot, FarCry 3+ The Lost Expeditions and Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012*"
> ...




*BUMP!!* Guys, you forgot my query...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

Samarth 619 said:


> *BUMP!!* Guys, you forgot my query...



Yes they should run at Mid-Low settings.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Laptop,
> 128MB Nvidia GPU,
> 2GB RAM,
> 1.8GHz CORE 2 DUO.
> ...



RTCW, Undying, BloodRayne 1, Call of Cthulhu, Nosfeartu - The wrath of Malalchi.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys , where do I find that what Graphic settings ( like Anti-Aliasing , Texture Filtering , Ambient Occlusion , etc, etc ) will make consderable difference at loss of how much performance. 

Can somebody point me to a decent guide for the same ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2013)

Usually AA or any type of AA makes a difference but there are so many of them that you have understand properly their advantage and disadvantages. Also new things comes every now and then like Tess-FX hair came this year with new Tomb Raider. Usually any extra thing other than the conventional one gives a big hit on performance.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Usually AA or any type of AA makes a difference but there are so many of them that you have understand properly their advantage and disadvantages. Also new things comes every now and then like Tess-FX hair came this year with new Tomb Raider. Usually any extra thing other than the conventional one gives a big hit on performance.


Yeah , I read about that Tomb Raider one , where the hair seems pretty much realistic. 
BTW , are there any guides you have come across that provide optimal settings for various games ???? I read somewhere about Nvidia profile , but haven't used it yet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually its more like trial and test. You have to try and test which settings works best for any particular games. One setting which is favorable for performance might not be much of a use in some other games. So its better to try different setting. I mean it does not take much of effort anyway. You just ave to fiddle around settings for half an hour I guess to get the optimal settings for any particular game anyway.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , I read about that Tomb Raider one , where the hair seems pretty much realistic.
> BTW , are there any guides you have come across that provide optimal settings for various games ???? I read somewhere about Nvidia profile , but haven't used it yet.



look at the above post and as it all depends on the the gpu you have writing an universal guide for all gfx card is a hard task to do . say one has HD7770 and another has HD7970 .. so one people play a particular game with optimized settings for his gfx card and another can play with every thing maxed out and sometime even a single powerful gpu may not be enough for some games. SO trial and test is the best method .. I still remember playing Quake 4 with only 256 MB system memory though the minimum requirement was 512 MB


----------



## almightier (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*

You play FPS game and haven't played Far Cry yet?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Which popular shooting games will run on this configuration?*



almightier said:


> You play FPS game and haven't played Far Cry yet?



Can't you read the above post ?? The question has been asked in respective thread. Continue there.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 7, 2013)

My config:-

Intel G620
4gb ram
GeForce 210  

How will hitman absolution perform?? 

Shiva


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> My config:-
> 
> Intel G620
> 4gb ram
> ...



Will work at the lowest settings. Try running at 800x600


----------



## thinkjamil (May 19, 2013)

Will GR future soldier multiplayer work on internet speed like 50-120 KBps ? I'm on aircel 3G , and do get much higher rates but still lets calculate on these speeds.
 And how much data usage per hour would it cost?

Do you expect Watch Dog run to smoothly on i5 2nd gen, radeon 6490M, 4 GB RAM ? at-least and at-most 1366x768 res.
Crysis 3 ran okay but Sniper 2 was a bit lagging.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2013)

How will the following work on HD 2500(i5 3470) @ 1280 x 1024
Mass effect 3
Darksiders 2
Dota 2
BF3


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2013)

Dota 2 High settings
BF3 - Low settings .. Dont think it can run at 1280x1024, try 1024x768
Darksiders 2 - Med High
Mass Effect 3 - Low med


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How will the following work on HD 2500(i5 3470) @ 1280 x 1024
> Mass effect 3
> Darksiders 2
> Dota 2
> BF3



ME3: i think yes
Dota2: yes
BF3: no
Darksiders2: no idea.



thinkjamil said:


> Do you expect Watch Dog run to smoothly on i5 2nd gen, radeon 6490M, 4 GB RAM ? at-least and at-most 1366x768 res.
> Crysis 3 ran okay but Sniper 2 was a bit lagging.



let the game get launched first. this is made on a brand new engine so will have to check how resource friendly it is. but my prediction is low at best.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 16, 2013)

just completed cod4: modern warfare.. suggest similar games (not horror plz ) for my piece of s h i t  gfx --128 MB nvidia geforce 8400m GS


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2013)

^^try other games in cod series. if you are interested in sci fi, then half life 2.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 16, 2013)

^have played all before cod4 ..dont think modern warfare 2 would run on my lappy.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

How much space does crisis 2 take on a PC??

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2013)

minimum system requirements is 9 GB though it can take up almost 16 to 18 GB.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2013)

9.52 GB + keep atleast 2 GB free space


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 17, 2013)

My config:-

Intel G620
4gb ram
GeForce 210  

How will Crysis 2 perform at 1366*786?

Shiva


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2013)

very low.. might be unplayable
try 1024x768..
GT210 is basically a 8400 GS.. I used to have a 8400 GS and then i shifted to intel HD 2000 graphics..
On Intel graphics, Crysis 2 was ~25-30 at 1280x720 at low-med settings
so on your GT210, it should be even lower


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 17, 2013)

Wait a minute.

GT210 is lower than Intel HD Graphics??  

Shiva


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 17, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> GT210 is lower than Intel HD Graphics??
> 
> Shiva



HD2500 is somewhat close(not better) to GT520.
I had ran 3dMark06' on them, don't remember the exact scores but they were very close to each other.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 17, 2013)

COD4: MW ran on my pc at lowest settings at a playable level. But GTA 4 doesn't run , the screen starts rotating ... should I give up on GTA4 with my 128 MB geforce 8400M GS?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> GT210 is lower than Intel HD Graphics??
> 
> Shiva


GT210 is about same performance as HD Graphics, but around 5-8% lower in performance to Intel HD 2000..
You may overclock it if you wish, but it wont yield much


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> My config:-
> 
> Intel G620
> 4gb ram
> ...



C2 is a little bit lighter on resources compared to C1 .. just make sure you don't install Dx11 or high res texture pack.


----------



## pmoff (Jun 25, 2013)

I have i3 2000 CPU, 2GB RAM, INTEL 67DH Mobo, Win 7 ultimate but without any gfx card?
I hv recently purchased Nitho racing wheel and DIRT3 game pack, but not able to start the game. Game installed correctly but once i fixed the xlive.dll error it is no more launching and not showing any error.
Should i go for a gfx card for the game to work??
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

the games should at-least start .. use CCleaner/Rgistry Mechanic ( Deep Scan ) and fix all the errors these softwares finds . having similar isue with Sleeping Dogs but fixed using fixing registry errors. BTW, make sure you have the latest version of DirectX installed.


----------



## pmoff (Jul 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> the games should at-least start .. use CCleaner/Rgistry Mechanic ( Deep Scan ) and fix all the errors these softwares finds . having similar isue with Sleeping Dogs but fixed using fixing registry errors. BTW, make sure you have the latest version of DirectX installed.



Thanks, I will try the solution suggested and let you know. I thing the Dirt 3 game pack installs Direct X 11.0 automatically...but how do you know which is the latest version of DX and whether it has been installed correctly. Thanks again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2013)

Actually C2 is heavier than C1 at low settings.. C1 at ultra low settings will give higher FPS than C2 at gamer settings (or lowest possible)
But at high settings, it changes


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

pmoff said:


> Thanks, I will try the solution suggested and let you know. I thing the Dirt 3 game pack installs Direct X 11.0 automatically...but how do you know which is the latest version of DX and whether it has been installed correctly. Thanks again.



The version of DirectX is mainly OS based but you just download and install this to have the lest DX version that most games support :
Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Centre


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually C2 is heavier than C1 at low settings.. C1 at ultra low settings will give higher FPS than C2 at gamer settings (or lowest possible)
> But at high settings, it changes



With or without the HD pack and DX11 ??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> With or without the HD pack and DX11 ??



For 1024*768
I've played Crysis 1 on the lowest settings long time back on Nvidia 7200/7300.  (Thats is a really bad GPU)
I don't think Crysis 2 will playable on anything less than 8800gt.


So like Nerevarine said C2 at low settings (With or without the HD pack and DX11 )  is heavier than C1 at low settings


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> For 1024*768
> I've played Crysis 1 on the lowest settings long time back on Nvidia 7200/7300.  (Thats is a really bad GPU)


lol, tough to believe that.  Must have been really painful still.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 3, 2013)

ico said:


> lol, tough to believe that.



Here.  I found an old screenshot.

This screenshot has a really low fps due to the explosion but from what I remember, the fps was around 20 normally & it didn't  feel that slow. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11185&d=1372870568


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> For 1024*768
> I've played Crysis 1 on the lowest settings long time back on Nvidia 7200/7300.  (Thats is a really bad GPU)
> I don't think Crysis 2 will playable on anything less than 8800gt.
> 
> ...



For me C1 and Warhead were heavier than C2.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 5, 2013)

those were original the "Maximum Game"


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For me C1 and Warhead were heavier than C2.



yup, my temperatures reach 75C when I play C1.. but it stays below 70 in C2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yup, my temperatures reach 75C when I play C1.. but it stays below 70 in C2



Actually Temps depends on a lot of factors also like ambient temperature, weather conditions etc. Defining factor whether a game is resource hungry or not is fps.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

True FPS should be the measurement of game performance but some games really won't heat up your GPU like Railworks 2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> True FPS should be the measurement of game performance but some games really won't heat up your GPU like Railworks 2



Even if it reaches full GPU Load ??


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 7, 2013)

Will most modern games modern atleast start howsoever low the fps is on a lappy with i3 3110m (hd4000)?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes they will except for some whose minimum requirement won't meet with your system.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Even if it reaches full GPU Load ??



it never reached full gpu load at-least at 1920*1080 with every graphic settings maxed out.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> it never reached full gpu load at-least at 1920*1080 with every graphic settings maxed out.



Then how can it increase or decrease the temp. If GPU load is above 90 then temps really rises.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2013)

RW2 is not really a resource hungry game - gpu and cpu both and I've never seen the game using more than 65% gpu load so it keeps everything very cool though everything chnages starting from RW3 though - it's a real resource hogger for the added graphic details and looks.


----------



## sainath (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm casual gamer. I just upgraded my system with Gigabyte H61-DS2 MB & Intel G2020 processor. I already have ATI Radeon HD5450 DDR3 1GB graphics card. But I want to know that can I able to handle some old games (GTA 4, Crysis Warhead, etc) in low-middle settings with Intel onboard gpu i.e. Intel HD 4000 which has only 64mb dedicated graphics as I know. So I need to install my Radeon HD 5450 graphics card? Is Intel HD 4000 onboard shared memory is better than Radeon HD 5450 in terms of gaming? I got 6.1 ratings for gaming on Intel HD 4000 & 5.9 rating for gaming on ATI Radeon HD 5450.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

Intel HD4000 is better than HD5450 but Intel G2020 has only "Intel HD Graphics" which is slower than ( worse performer ) even a HD5450 - your only option for playable FPS is to run the games with lowest settings and details possible. BTW, you can increse shared VGA ram from 64 Mb to 256/384/512MB using bios option.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

sainath said:


> Hi, I'm casual gamer. I just upgraded my system with Gigabyte H61-DS2 MB & Intel G2020 processor. I already have ATI Radeon HD5450 DDR3 1GB graphics card. But I want to know that can I able to handle some old games (GTA 4, Crysis Warhead, etc) in low-middle settings with Intel onboard gpu i.e. Intel HD 4000 which has only 64mb dedicated graphics as I know. So I need to install my Radeon HD 5450 graphics card? Is Intel HD 4000 onboard shared memory is better than Radeon HD 5450 in terms of gaming? I got 6.1 ratings for gaming on Intel HD 4000 & 5.9 rating for gaming on ATI Radeon HD 5450.



I guess Low setting would work s TG said.


----------



## sainath (Jul 14, 2013)

@topgear & gameranand:

So I do not need HD5450 now? Should I remove it from my PC & continue with Intel HD graphics 4000 for gaming?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 14, 2013)

What minimum fps do you guys consider as playable 40?(60?). I raised a similar question in other forum and some people answered even 120fps   making me feel ashamed for i was happy with anything close to or above 30


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> What minimum fps do you guys consider as playable 40?(60?). I raised a similar question in other forum and some people answered even 120fps   making me feel ashamed for i was happy with anything close to or above 30



20+ FPS is playable! 40+ is excellent 60+ is perfect

ALSO Intel HD 4000 play COD4 smoothly at low settings [didnt try any other settings] and GTA: SA, Dota 2, l4d2 all 3 on medium smoothly


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol. Anything around 28-32 works for me. But yeah 40-60fps is a sweet deal too


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2013)

sainath said:


> @topgear & gameranand:
> 
> So I do not need HD5450 now? Should I remove it from my PC & continue with Intel HD graphics 4000 for gaming?



no, use the HD5450 you have and OC it a little.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> What minimum fps do you guys consider as playable 40?(60?). I raised a similar question in other forum and some people answered even 120fps   making me feel ashamed for i was happy with anything close to or above 30



Many games require minimum 20 fps to provide  a fluid gameplay. Some requires 25 and some 30, depending upon game.
For eg: CIV 5 wants 30 for smooth area dragging, we can play it even on 20-30, but the smooth dragging wont be possible.
Likewise, many fps games are playable in 20-25 fps.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

I can play anything above 20 FPS nicely.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2013)

FPS games are playable around ~30FPS but that's true for SP only and when it comes to MP part everything changes .. I can feel the difference between 60,120 and 160 FPS


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2013)

^ MP is a different story  But even if FPS doesn't kill you in MP, damn BSNL's high pings will -__-


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

talking about running games on low end PC ... i have played FIFA 10 on this beast. Can anyone guess what is this??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11433&stc=1
View attachment 11433


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

If you already know then why ask ??


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

i just want you to know the GOD of the GPU's .... there might not be a pic so rare


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I personally still have a 8500GT but it don't run games nicely so gave it to a friend. As for now I am happy with "The Cyclone".


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 22, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> talking about running games on low end PC ... i have played FIFA 10 on this beast. Can anyone guess what is this??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11433&stc=1
> View attachment 11433



Which card is it?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

Nvidia fx5200


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2013)

I still have one


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ no kidding dude


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2013)

yes, and in mint condition , used it for hardly say a little more than a year [ bought on 2005 Dec ]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> yes, and in mint condition , used it for hardly say a little more than a year [ bought on 2005 Dec ]



So what do you do with that ??
Why not give it to someone who might be in need.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^ Museums maybe ... but I know that feel bro, it's more of a prized possession


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ yes, that's the feeling 



gameranand said:


> So what do you do with that ??
> Why not give it to someone who might be in need.



if I give it to someone they may not realize the proper value of this antique  and start complaining for being it "Slow" - so it's better to be with me and oh, I don't do anything with it - it's just lying around a corner but stored properly.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

I gave mine 8500 to someone who was not even able to play old games and he was quite happy with it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

It may sound a little offtopic but people with P3/P4 system with intel onboard 8 series chipset [ and similar amd chipset ] graphics should consider a linux distro called Legacy OS 2.1 Gamer



> Legacy OS 2.1 Gamer has been released for old Pentium III PC's / Laptop's. Designed to run on Hardware not requiring special 3D Graphics or OpenGL. There's still much fun to be had with around 100 games including Prboom, Duke Nukem 3D and more...



Legacy OS | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## GamerSlayer (Aug 5, 2013)

Guys, I want to know how will Battlefield 4 work on the following config:-

VGA - ZOTAC nVidia GFORCE GTX 560 Ti
Processor - AMD FX 6100 6-Cores
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2 DDR3 1600FSB
Motherboard - Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
HDD - Hitachi SATA 1TB
Keyboard - E-Blue SCORT PRO Gaming
Professional Gaming Earphines+Mic - Razer Electra
Monitor - Samsung LED S22B370H
Joystick - Logitech Rumblepad 2
Case - CoolerMaster USP 100 Black Edition ATX

I wanna know cuz I am thinking of per-ordering this game!


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

this should help :
Battlefield 4 Alpha GPU and CPU Benchmarks


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help. But I wanna know whether it will run without any lag at medium setting on 1920x1080 resolution cuz I am planning to pre-order BF4.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2013)

looking at the alpha version benchmark bf4 should be lag free at medium settings.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2013)

Man 8-10 fps on my HD 5770


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> this should help :
> Battlefield 4 Alpha GPU and CPU Benchmarks


I see no hope of playing battlefield 4 on my lappy. Looks like I will have to get a rig again pretty soon.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

what about low settings and minimum possible resolution or at-least 720p - modern games do look better even on lowered graphical details.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 6, 2013)

BattleField4 ...I will rip that b*** at least in high settings  I waited for this day for long time... huuhahahaha


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2013)

As long as FPS runs fine I am good. I just want to max out RPGs.


----------



## RBX (Sep 14, 2013)

Total War: Rome II on 
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz
2GB + 4GB DDR3 RAM
NVIDIA GT540m
Resolution 1366x768
I know my system exceeds the minimum requirements; I'm interested in learning about performance with a decent amount of eye candy turned on.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess Mid settings would run fine.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 5, 2013)

guys 
which games will run on following specs;
Pentium G2020
4GB DDR3
dh61WW INTEL 
Res;- 1368x720p
Cod mw
Cs go
NFS HP
FIFA 13
F1 2011, 2012, or 2010
Anything which i can enjoy. 
You can suggest other games to
Racing, fps, action, or anything which is enjoyable


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

All the games should run but on Mid Low Settings. As for suggestions, head over to TDF Game Suggestions Thread and play some older games. I have compiled quite a list and I am sure you have missed many of them.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> guys
> which games will run on following specs;
> Pentium G2020
> 4GB DDR3
> ...



On above mentioned specs and G2020+ HD7750 1 GB DDR5, 
Will i able to play Battlefield 4 (only Sp), Playing at 720P.
As i Am planing to get HD 7750 For Battlefied 4 if it is playable at Low-medium setting.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes I guess you will.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks mate then i will get HD 7750 or GTX 650 ti to enjoy this game.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2013)

there's no OR between hd7750 and 650ti...  just get the latter one.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can G2020 handle it. I am afraid so


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

no way ...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Can G2020 handle it. I am afraid so



Only if you play on lowest possible settings on lowest possible resolution.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Urgent* !!!!
Guys My Friend has Config : 
*processor : Dunno (intel dual core something)
4GB Ram
Asus gt210 1 Gb ddr3
500 GB HDD*

He tried playing Call of duty Ghosts , after the setup... he Used a 4GB Ram Fix. and
It shows "directx has encountered an unrecoverable error" On starting the game.
We googled for a long time, still there is no solution ...

Is it his Computer's fault ? or The Game is faulty.
will this game will work on my PC with this config ?

*Intel i3@2.93 GHz
Galaxy GT610 2GB DDR3
4GB Ram
500 GB HDD *

Note : Both of us Played Black ops 2 on our Computer , he played on low setting (no lag) , i played on High Resolution - Low-Med Settings (very minor lag)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

Just run the DirectX 9.0c setup from this link: Download DirectX 9.0c (Jun 10) - FileHippo.com
If the above steps does not rectify your problem then uninstall your game and remove the RAM fix and install & run the game.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

hi,I I googled the.specs of.his card..it says it supports  directx 10.1 ...and he is using the same directx version u gave.

is this happening because he's.card only support directx 10.1  ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> hi,I I googled the.specs of.his card..it says it supports  directx 10.1 ...and he is using the same directx version u gave.
> 
> is this happening because he's.card only support directx 10.1  ?



Every game is backwards compatible to all possible lower DirectX versions and it is the game which needs Dx9 or Dx10 and sometimes either one of the both can be run in a game.Dx9 gives best frame rates where as Dx10 eats resources and needs a good GPU.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

wht can be done now ?? well..is there any fix for his error..we both are big. cod fans...and wanted to buy cod ghosts...currently we have a blackbox version.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> wht can be done now ?? well..is there any fix for his error..we both are big. cod fans...and wanted to buy cod ghosts...currently we have a blackbox version.



Just do as I say.OK.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

did that...removed the game... installed again...and after running ut it says "insufficient RAM" :/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

What OS are you running? I mean which 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Call of duty Ghosts support directx 11 only afaik. so of you have a gpu which supports maximum directx 10.1, you will not be able to play this game.
most games to be released later will support directx 11 only


----------



## sainath (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> wht can be done now ?? well..is there any fix for his error..we both are big. cod fans...and wanted to buy cod ghosts...currently we have a *blackbox* version.



I think you are trying to play PIRATED game. LOL Buy Original game to avoid these issues. May be its your graphics card fault.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sainath : as I said above , me and friend were going to buy the game Only if it runs on our computer. so we downloaded a pirated one  , now the game dont work on my friends gfx card as it dont support DX11 :/ If the game works in good setting with my Gfx card which supports DX11 , then I might buy the Original.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> Sainath : as I said above , me and friend were going to buy the game Only if it runs on our computer. so we downloaded a pirated one  , now the game dont work on my friends gfx card as it dont support DX11 :/ If the game works in good setting with my Gfx card which supports DX11 , then I might buy the Original.



All the best games have support for both Dx9 and Dx10.Why cannot you run in Dx9 and save some frames and the result is game running without any lag.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2013)

+1 to t6his ... visually at low settings you can't make a difference unless one have very keen eyes.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> All the best games have support for both Dx9 and Dx10.Why cannot you run in Dx9 and save some frames and the result is game running without any lag.





topgear said:


> +1 to t6his ... visually at low settings you can't make a difference unless one have very keen eyes.



the game is supported by only gpus which supports directx 11. the other ones are ruled out


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have searched on youtube "COD GHOSTS ON GT610"  and I have found few people who are playing on GT610 without any lag 
- This is also a good way for knowing that ur CARD can play this game.

As far now I think my PC Can run COD Ghosts,
Thanks for your replies  I am installing the game on my PC now .. I will let you know if the game works


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> I have searched on youtube "COD GHOSTS ON GT610"  and I have found few people who are playing on GT610 without any lag
> - This is also a good way for knowing that ur CARD can play this game.
> 
> As far now I think my PC Can run COD Ghosts,
> Thanks for your replies  I am installing the game on my PC now .. I will let you know if the game works



please let us know how well this game ran on your pc.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

*sadly unable to install the game  I have .net frame work 4.5 still dunno why this happens
Sccreenshot : 
*
Note : its blackbox version , same was successfully installed on other computer.


----------



## sainath (Nov 30, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> *sadly unable to install the game  I have .net frame work 4.5 still dunno why this happens
> Sccreenshot : View attachment 12847*
> Note : its blackbox version , same was successfully installed on other computer.



If that game works on GT610 as you said earlier (from the youtube). Then why you not buy the game and try it. Pirated games are sometime headache to install and play. I'm pretty sure no one will help you here to install the pirated game.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 30, 2013)

sainath said:


> If that game works on GT610 as you said earlier (from the youtube). Then why you not buy the game and try it. Pirated games are sometime headache to install and play. I'm pretty sure no one will help you here to install the pirated game.


yeh , I knew that...anyways my Topic is Closed. Thanks for ur Support guys


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 30, 2013)

will cod ghost run on my rig???

because BF3 is not running ............


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2013)

you can as per this vid 
Call of Duty Ghosts Intel HD 4000 i7 3770k + 4GB RAM (512MB IGPU) - YouTube


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 1, 2013)

Cod Ghosts Working Fine !!! *No lags on 800x600 Low settings , and Very Minor lags on 720p-Low settings. around 20-25 fps.*
*m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-prn2/1424547_607880035940224_2034903281_n.jpg

Config : 

Intel i3@2.93 Ghz
4GB RAM
Galaxy Nvidia GT610 2GB DDR3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> Cod Ghosts Working Fine !!! *No lags on 800x600 Low settings , and Very Minor lags on 720p-Low settings. around 20-25 fps.*
> *m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-prn2/1424547_607880035940224_2034903281_n.jpg
> 
> Config :
> ...



Why only 800x600 resolution when it can be played at 1920x1080 resolution.You can decrease to a more stable 1200x900 resolution to reduce lag and don't forget to switch off VSync and Motion blur in the display settings.OK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> Cod Ghosts Working Fine !!! *No lags on 800x600 Low settings , and Very Minor lags on 720p-Low settings. around 20-25 fps.*
> 
> 
> Config :
> ...



Use game booster., google for lots of performance improving tweaks, update all drivers to latest versions, turn off anti-virus and finally overclock the graphic card. you'll be able to hit stable frame rates at 1024 x 768.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 1, 2013)

^ i haven't Explored more...and yah Game could be played on 1366x768 (My Highest) .. but there was no Noticeable Graphical Difference on Screen.
Vsync,aniti-ali,motion blur,etc Everything is  off ,Textures are on Normal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> ^ i haven't Explored more...and yah Game could be played on 1366x768 (My Highest) .. but there was no Noticeable Graphical Difference on Screen.
> Vsync,aniti-ali,motion blur,etc Everything is  off ,Textures are on Normal.



Good I think now you are getting good frame rates right?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Use game booster., google for lots of performance improving tweaks, update all drivers to latest versions, turn off anti-virus and finally overclock the graphic card. you'll be able to hit stable frame rates at 1024 x 768.



Tweaking some settings in the game itself is enough to gain some fps and good frame rate.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> ^ i haven't Explored more...and yah Game could be played on 1366x768 (My Highest) .. but there was no Noticeable Graphical Difference on Screen.
> Vsync,aniti-ali,motion blur,etc Everything is  off ,Textures are on Normal.



When playing with in-game setting, go in this sequence:

resolution -> texture quality -> draw distance -> anisotropic filtering -> some other settings -> anti aliasing -> ambient occasional.

Anti aliasing has the highest impact on frame rate and causes the least visual difference at low resolution.

And keep vsync off as it limits the frame-rate.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 2, 2013)

spent around 1 hr doing all these, finally got the necessary performance . 
------------------
1=
1366x768(My highest), - all low settings, (Image quality -Very low)(texture res-normal) = 30-35 fps
2=
1366x768, all low, (Image quality -Very low)(texture res-high)= 30-35 fps - No visible Graphics difference


3=
1366x768 , all low, (Image quality -Normal)(texture res-high)= 20  fps Laggy but Good Gfx Difference 
4=
800x600, all low, (Image quality -Normal)(texture res-normal)= 30 fps 
^No visible Gfx Difference Compared to above ^settings - with good speed & NO lags
5=
1024x768,all low, (Image quality -Normal)(texture res-high)= 22  fps(laggy)


For me Correct Settings to play without lag and with good visible graphics performace are :


*800x600, Anisotropic filtering - normal, motion blur - yes, distortion- yes, (Image quality -Normal)(texture res-normal)= 30 fps*


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2013)

ah, good old IW engine .. no matter how much big they made the game files it still runs on some low end hardware


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 2, 2013)

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-f.ak/hphotos-ak-ash4/1463484_589742424406217_743843879_n.jpg

Been playing all night , Great game !!! 

-As myfriend's card don't Support DX11 , giving him my card to play Ghosts


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I play this *www.flipkart.com/call-duty-4-modern-warfare-game-year-edition/p/itmdpaeyhcygzuhs with my laptop(i5 3rd gen 3320M, 4GB RAM, Intel HD 4000).
If yes at what setting? I would like to play at 1366*768 - low to medium setting.
Please reply fast planning to buy this


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

^^

you can easily play it on med to high settings, even ghosts is playable on low settings


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

Can Asus radeon HD 6670 1 GB gddr5 with Athlon II X4 645 + 4gb corsair ddr3 ram can play games like GTA IV, DIRT 3, and preferably GTA V (when it comes to pc) in medium to high?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> you can easily play it on med to high settings, even ghosts is playable on low settings



Hmm I just checked HD 4000's notebookcheck page, CoD ghost can be played 720p low setting with hd 4000 , but the laptop they used was powered by 3rdGen i7 so I am not going to take any risk(neither I have that much money )
Ordered CoD : 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Can Asus radeon HD 6670 1 GB gddr5 with Athlon II X4 645 + 4gb corsair ddr3 ram can play games like GTA IV, DIRT 3, and preferably GTA V (when it comes to pc) in medium to high?



On medium settings.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> On medium settings.



Okay,  thanks bro


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Okay,  thanks bro



Sure no problem.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Hmm I just checked HD 4000's notebookcheck page, CoD ghost can be played 720p low setting with hd 4000 , but the laptop they used was powered by 3rdGen i7 so I am not going to take any risk(neither I have that much money )
> Ordered CoD : 4 Modern Warfare



even I was wondering about if HD4000 can run CoD Ghosts or not but thanks for the heads up .. anyway, here's the link for those who needs it 
Intel HD Graphics 4000 - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> even I was wondering about if HD4000 can run CoD Ghosts or not but thanks for the heads up .. anyway, here's the link for those who needs it
> Intel HD Graphics 4000 - NotebookCheck.net Tech



Looks like Intel HD4000 is faster than we thought.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Looks like Intel HD4000 is faster than we thought.



Intel's IGP are catching up very fast. Even I can play all games at mid settings at 720p. DS 3 runs at >30 fps at 1366 x 768 at mid settings.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys i have a question about BF4.
I have a 64bit gaming pc on which is started downloading BF4 Digital Deluxe via origin,after 400mb download i decide to download on my laptop because i dint want my PC to run over night.
So i copied the downloaded 400mb form my 64bit PC to 32bit laptop and the download continued, around 5 gb is done now.

My question is, because im downloading on a 32bit laptop will BF4 run on PC 64bit when i copy it form my laptop after the download is complete??

Thank you


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Guys i have a question about BF4.
> I have a 64bit gaming pc on which is started downloading BF4 Digital Deluxe via origin,after 400mb download i decide to download on my laptop because i dint want my PC to run over night.
> So i copied the downloaded 400mb form my 64bit PC to 32bit laptop and the download continued, around 5 gb is done now.
> 
> ...



Yes it will.


----------



## rayfire (Dec 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes it will.



Oh good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Intel's IGP are catching up very fast. Even I can play all games at mid settings at 720p. DS 3 runs at >30 fps at 1366 x 768 at mid settings.



but it still can't run BF3 (atleast not in my PC)........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> but it still can't run BF3 (atleast not in my PC)........



It ran at 800x600 at everything low at consistent 20+ fps. Played the whole game 2 times and never felt the lag. Now that I've overclocked the IGP and several driver updates have been released, I think it should sun at 800x600 at medium texture and quality at 0 AA and billinear AF.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

overclocking igpu will help to get more juice from it. hd 2000/3000 is directx10 only afaik and mostly do not support future games which will be released as directx 11 titles only.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It ran at 800x600 at everything low at consistent 20+ fps. Played the whole game 2 times and never felt the lag. Now that I've overclocked the IGP and several driver updates have been released, I think it should sun at 800x600 at medium texture and quality at 0 AA and billinear AF.



GOSH! you play at 800*600 in 1080p monitor....... 

Save money and Get Gpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> GOSH! you play at 800*600 in 1080p monitor.......
> 
> Save money and Get Gpu



You don't know about my 100k plan, do you?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> GOSH! you play at 800*600 in 1080p monitor.......
> 
> Save money and Get Gpu



what exactly is your configuration?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> overclocking igpu will help to get more juice from it. hd 2000/3000 is directx10 only afaik and mostly do not support future games which will be released as directx 11 titles only.




Hd 2000/3000 supports upto DX 10.1 , 3rd gen hd 4000 supports dx 11.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hd 2000/3000 supports upto DX 10.1 , 3rd gen hd 4000 supports dx 11.



yep, i know. i have hd4000


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

Will the below config run Witcher3 likewise games:

AMD FX8320,
Asus M5A97 R2.0,
Asus HD7770 1GB,
Dell ST2220L 22" LED.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Will the below config run Witcher3 likewise games:
> 
> AMD FX8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> ...



Medium settings @1080p

AA to OFF


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Will the below config run Witcher3 likewise games:
> 
> AMD FX8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> ...



Yes.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

How about Crysis 3 on 512 Mb gfx. 
CYRI site says minimum required is 1 Gb.
I'm hoping to run it even on low setting and resolution


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

What is your gpu model ? Gb won't matter.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

Sapphire HD 5670.....its in my sig.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

true_lies said:


> How about Crysis 3 on 512 Mb gfx.
> CYRI site says minimum required is 1 Gb.
> I'm hoping to run it even on low setting and resolution



Of course you can @ 720p low-med settings


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes it can ...on low specs...


----------



## BhargavJ (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a laptop which has an i3-2350M (2.30 Ghz) processor, 4 GB Ram, and Win 7 x64. I can play Call of Duty MW3 and Unreal Tournament 3 on it, but when I tried Aliens vs Predator (2010), it ran with very low frame rate so I couldn't play it.

I don't have the money right now to buy a new computer.  I'd like to know which games will run on my config. I prefer futuristic / alien games, but any game will do.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2014)

try other CoD games like black ops 1 and 2. Bioshock 1 and 2, Medal of Honor 2010, Chronicles of Riddick Escape from butcher's bay etc.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

Will all upcoming games of 2014-15 run on this following config :

Intel i3 4130, 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H, 
Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB,
Kingston V+200 240GB SSD, 
Corsair  TX650M, 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz RED, 
Corsair H60,
 Corsair 300R,  
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Antec Tricool 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans,
 Coolermaster  140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans, 
Dell ST2220L LED,
 Coolermaster Devastator Gaming  Combo, 
Logitech Z313 Speakers.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 26, 2014)

at med settings


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Will all upcoming games of 2014-15 run on this following config :
> 
> Intel i3 4130,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H,
> ...



Unless something comes as bad as GTA4, you can play most or all of them at mid-high settings. You need to fiddle around to get the best setting for your card.


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 31, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Will all upcoming games of 2014-15 run on this following config :
> 
> Intel i3 4130,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H,
> ...



How much did that rig cost you? Just curious.


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

i have NVidia gt 740m 2gb..
4 gb ram.
i5 4th gen.
can i able to run nfs rivals??
tried in my z510 but it is laggy..i don't understand whats wrong with it..
is there anything i forgot to do like switching graphics or anything( i don't know much about them either).
anyone help me on how can i run on above configuration,
thank you..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> i have NVidia gt 740m 2gb..
> 4 gb ram.
> i5 4th gen.
> can i able to run nfs rivals??
> ...



Yes you can run. Just make sure to update the game.


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

update??
whats with the update? any changelog..
thanks my frnd..really worried wheather i able to play game on my machine or not.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> update??
> whats with the update? any changelog..
> thanks my frnd..really worried wheather i able to play game on my machine or not.



Usually EA games suffer performance issues with initial release and that gets fixed in updates, thats why I am asking to update the game.

*Patch History*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 8, 2014)

Intel G620,
4Gb Ram
Sapphire HD 7770
Monitor at 1366*768

Will it run Battlefield 4 or Hitman Abosolution? AC4? At what setting?

Thanks in Advance,

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2014)

^ You can run those games at medium-low settings. Use game booster, turn off AV and other background apps to keep CPU free. Also try the BF4 mantel update.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 8, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Intel G620,
> 4Gb Ram
> Sapphire HD 7770
> Monitor at 1366*768
> ...



high settings easily


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Will *Witcher 3 *run on this *configuration which is in my Signature*.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think the developers of witcher 3 have announced its official system requirements yet but your system is quite powerful and i think it will be able to definitely run the game at medium-high settings(depending on the resolution you're using).

Btw if i remember correctly,you had a 8 core amd cpu earlier(fx 8320)-have you changed it recently?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 8, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Will *Witcher 3 *run on this *configuration which is in my Signature*.



Medium settings @1080p


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I don't think the developers of witcher 3 have announced its official system requirements yet but your system is quite powerful and i think it will be able to definitely run the game at medium-high settings(depending on the resolution you're using).
> 
> Btw if i remember correctly,you had a 8 core amd cpu earlier(fx 8320)-have you changed it recently?



Yes changed to Core i3 and in future might change into Core i5 4570.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2014)

AMD mantle titles really help low end CPUs like i3s ..
Lets hope, Witcher 3 will also support mantle in the future


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Usually EA games suffer performance issues with initial release and that gets fixed in updates, thats why I am asking to update the game.
> 
> *Patch History*


thanks again..
iam still wondering..even though i hav 4th gen i5 and nvidia gt 740m 2gb.. it unable to get a fair play on nfs rivals..really worried for some time.. i tried low settings also. but nothing better..i still doubt updating nfs rivals do something.. i hav already updated all nvidia drivers.. dont know whats happening with my lap..iam still thinking is there any settings i can change or something like that..
thank you


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> thanks again..
> iam still wondering..even though i hav 4th gen i5 and nvidia gt 740m 2gb.. it unable to get a fair play on nfs rivals..really worried for some time.. i tried low settings also. but nothing better..i still doubt updating nfs rivals do something.. i hav already updated all nvidia drivers.. dont know whats happening with my lap..iam still thinking is there any settings i can change or something like that..
> thank you



nfs rivals is a ported game and fps limited to 30. you cant expect much better gaming experience.


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> nfs rivals is a ported game and fps limited to 30. you cant expect much better gaming experience.


thank you.. but then again. i saw some youtube videos running nfs rivals smoothly on gt 740m..what they have done??


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> thanks again..
> iam still wondering..even though i hav 4th gen i5 and nvidia gt 740m 2gb.. it unable to get a fair play on nfs rivals..really worried for some time.. i tried low settings also. but nothing better..i still doubt updating nfs rivals do something.. i hav already updated all nvidia drivers.. dont know whats happening with my lap..iam still thinking is there any settings i can change or something like that..
> thank you



Update the game, there might be a bug or something...........I will give you an example.
Dragon Age origins had a bug and it gave me 18 FPS no matter which setting I tried (from very low 800x640 to 1920x1080 ultra)
After I patched the game I got 60 FPS+ on ultra 1080p.




rijinpk1 said:


> nfs rivals is a ported game and fps limited to 30. you cant expect much better gaming experience.



30 FPS is extremely playable.


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

this means that.. i will be able to play rivals on my pc..  
 thank you..


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> this means that.. i will be able to play rivals on my pc..
> thank you..



Should run on med to high.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Update the game, there might be a bug or something...........I will give you an example.
> Dragon Age origins had a bug and it gave me 18 FPS no matter which setting I tried (from very low 800x640 to 1920x1080 ultra)
> After I patched the game I got 60 FPS+ on ultra 1080p.
> 
> ...



that 30 fps is with high end hardware although a 60 fps trick is available.


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that 30 fps is with high end hardware although a 60 fps trick is available.



I thought 30 FPS was hard coded into the game.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> I thought 30 FPS was hard coded into the game.





> As our tests reveal, Rivals only runs normally when the frame rate is exactly 30 fps. A lower frame rate not only causes the image to jerk, but it also causes the game to run more slowly.





> If you want to enjoy the new Need for Speed title in its full splendor, i.e. at a resolution of 1920x1080 pixels and full details, you'll need a high-end graphics card. The GeForce GTX 765M was the first card to reach 30 fps in our test sequence. For a resolution of 1366x768 pixels and high graphics options, you'll only need a mid-class GPU (for instance the GT 750M).





> Low-end models, on the level of the GeForce GT 630M, or CPU accelerators like the Radeon HD 7660G or HD Graphics 4600, break into a sweat even at low details and 1024x768 pixels. The Iris Pro 5200 is the only chip to approach the 30 fps mark here. Depending on the settings, the hardware demands can be even higher in this game than in Battlefield 4.



op will be able to play the game but might feel stuttering while playing.
source : Need for Speed: Rivals Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

I just tried it, gave 24-28(playable for me and borderline playable to some, unplayable to GTX TITAN owners)  FPS easy on ultra 1920x1080 resolution on a SINGLE GT 650m OC. This EA crap does not even support SLI. 
The GT 740m is only a little slower than GT 650m, should run the game on high at least.

Edit:- I'll inject some settings and tell you if playing at exactly 30 FPS makes some difference.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Intel G620,
> 4Gb Ram
> Sapphire HD 7770
> Monitor at 1366*768
> ...



Med-High settings. You need to fiddle around the settings. 



bavusani said:


> Will *Witcher 3 *run on this *configuration which is in my Signature*.



No official confirmation but looking at history of developers, Med settings easily.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> I just tried it, gave 24-28(playable for me and borderline playable to some, unplayable to GTX TITAN owners)  FPS easy on ultra 1920x1080 resolution on a SINGLE GT 650m OC. This EA crap does not even support SLI.
> The GT 740m is only a little slower than GT 650m, should run the game on high at least.
> 
> Edit:- I'll inject some settings and tell you if playing at exactly 30 FPS makes some difference.



try it  all ported game may follow the same root..


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try it  all ported game may follow the same root..



Ok I just injected settings given by powerhoney in another post, made SLI to work at last. 30 FPS seems smoother but not much improvement over 28 FPS so whatever notebookchecknet said is not entirely true or maybe I am using an updated version of the game.
Sadly the game only utilizes 60-70 % on both GPUs and my laptop has the potential to do much better


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> I just tried it, gave 24-28(playable for me and borderline playable to some, unplayable to GTX TITAN owners)  FPS easy on ultra 1920x1080 resolution on a SINGLE GT 650m OC. This EA crap does not even support SLI.
> The GT 740m is only a little slower than GT 650m, should run the game on high at least.
> 
> Edit:- I'll inject some settings and tell you if playing at exactly 30 FPS makes some difference.



Deleted for the good of humanity.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

praveen55 said:


> for me.. its just lagging no matter how much i reduce the graphics.thats why i doubted and asked for ur help here..



Deleted for the good of humanity.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try a different crack....it might work. Try the 3dm crack



Are you aware that you are not allowed to discuss and promote crack around tdf ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try a different crack....it might work. Try the 3dm crack


lol...+1


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Are you aware that you are not allowed to discuss and promote crack around tdf ??


No sorry.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

idk if this is posted anywhere but ESO is inviting beta testers and the game beta key is availale @ Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk if this is posted anywhere but ESO is inviting beta testers and the game beta key is availale @ Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News



I got one emailed to me by elder scrolls guys. The beta will only last 2 months and after that you have to pay up each month which kinda sucks so I didn't bother downloading.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> I got one emailed to me by elder scrolls guys. The beta will only last 2 months and after that you have to pay up each month which kinda sucks so I didn't bother downloading.



i think it will be worth it......

cause i dnt know abt u guys but i enjoyed skyrim pretty much......


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i think it will be worth it......
> 
> cause i dnt know abt u guys but i enjoyed skyrim pretty much......



30 GB just for 3 days. Well fail for me.


----------



## seamon (Feb 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 30 GB just for 3 days. Well fail for me.



fail? That's SUPER DUPER CRAZY EPIC FAIL!!!!

30gb is my 1.5 months worth of data usage, can't waste it all on 3 days besides by the time I'll finish downloading the 30gb, the 3 days will be over lol.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 11, 2014)

does flyingcow like everything ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> does flyingcow like everything ?



no he likes me.


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2014)

^^nope, you are not the special  chosen child seamon


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^nope, you are not the special child seamon



You jelly?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 30 GB just for 3 days. Well fail for me.



i meant buying the game........


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i meant buying the game........



You mean buy for $60 and then subscription for $15 each month. Hell NO.


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You mean buy for $60 and then subscription for $15 each month. Hell NO.



That's daylight robbery. The devs must be thinking that this will the best MMOG ever.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally a new lappy with i5-4200m and 1gb gt740m gpu
Which games should I try running which will work good ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleeping doges


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Finally a new lappy with i5-4200m and 1gb gt740m gpu
> Which games should I try running which will work good ?



Most games will run. Get the list from TDF PC Game Suggestion 2.0 Thread.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 27, 2014)

Got my hands on an HP elitebook 8470 how is this for gaming? What should i try running?


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Got my hands on an HP elitebook 8470 how is this for gaming? What should i try running?



NICE!!
Which GPU? I think that laptop is customizable.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2014)

I am playing FIFA14 nowadays. The problem is I am getting bad in-game performance, the game was lagging when I was playing in 1600*900 resolution and Render Quality set to high. I had to bring the resolution to 1360*768 to reduce the lagging. But it still stutters. I have Samsung NP550P - i5, 6GB RAM, GT650M GPU. I have played FIFA13 on native resolution with high quality without facing any lag. Now what shall I do? Is FIFA14 is heavy for my configuration?
Shall I create a thread for my query?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 30, 2014)

Try updating FIFA to the latest official patches.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't do that


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Can't do that



Well EA is known to have problems at first and then rectify them later with patches so if you can't patch the game then I'm afraid we can't help you much.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2014)

Why can't you patch it?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why can't you patch it?



*Ahem* version most probably.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can I run Witcher 3 with my configuration which is in my signature...


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *Ahem* version most probably.



You can update *Ahem* games (not from the official source though).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can I run Witcher 3 with my configuration which is in my signature...



yes..


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Thanks. [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Yes its "ahem".
Today I checked the frame rates in FIFA14, with native resolution of 1600*900 and settings set to high, frames were varying from 40 to 60(except while taking corner and goal kick). Lower resolution of 1360*768 gives frames above 60fps but the game looks bad cause lags. I have updated the driver. But still same result. So there's nothing I can do?


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2014)

^^



Pasapa said:


> You can update *Ahem* games (not from the official source though).



here's your answer


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Thanks. [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Yes its "ahem".
> Today I checked the frame rates in FIFA14, with native resolution of 1600*900 and settings set to high, frames were varying from 40 to 60(except while taking corner and goal kick). Lower resolution of 1360*768 gives frames above 60fps but the game looks bad cause lags. I have updated the driver. But still same result. So there's nothing I can do?





topgear said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> here's your answer



I think you already got your answer by TG and Pasapa.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 31, 2014)

ok...thanks [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

Will Max Payne 3 run on the laptop in siggy ?

If so, what performance, what settings ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Will Max Payne 3 run on the laptop in siggy ?
> 
> If so, what performance, what settings ?



1024x768, medium details. Just turn MSAA off.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

No 1366x768?


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> No 1366x768?



low details maybe.

- - - Updated - - -

Nah it should work on 1366x768 on medium details.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> No 1366x768?



No it won't.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

conflicting replies from [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ...


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

Max Payne 3 Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Says game runs above 30 FPS on AMD 5650M with 1366x768 res and medium settings. 7670M is more powerful than that albeit slightly.

 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] you really underestimate laptops don't you?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> conflicting replies from [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ...





seamon said:


> Max Payne 3 Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> Says game runs above 30 FPS on AMD 5650M with 1366x768 res and medium settings. 7670M is more powerful than that albeit slightly.
> 
> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] you really underestimate laptops don't you?



Yes I do underestimate them and with good reasons. Maxpayne 3 is very optimized game after the updates so it might run, but still I'll suggest to play on lower resolutions because for a Shooter game you need high FPS to enjoy the games.

Also for me running the game means playable FPS not a slideshow so I always prefer to give the guys information lesser than the actual performance for many reasons.
Benchmarking is done on a freshly installed OS with nothing but game installed so it favors the game, after using OS for a long time and without maintenance performance gradually degrades over time so I don't give them the wrong idea.


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yes I do underestimate them and with good reasons. Maxpayne 3 is very optimized game after the updates so it might run, but still I'll suggest to play on lower resolutions because for a Shooter game you need high FPS to enjoy the games.
> 
> Also for me running the game means playable FPS not a slideshow so I always prefer to give the guys information lesser than the actual performance for many reasons.
> Benchmarking is done on a freshly installed OS with nothing but game installed so it favors the game, after using OS for a long time and without maintenance performance gradually degrades over time so I don't give them the wrong idea.



Also, they benchmark with the drivers present at the time of benchmarking. Driver updates do wonders to frame rates. Also the scene they benchmarked was very heavy. FPS needs to be just 20 for the scene for game to run smoothly. From my personal experience, you normally get double frame rates of what is observed in that demanding scene.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Also, they benchmark with the drivers present at the time of benchmarking. Driver updates do wonders to frame rates. Also the scene they benchmarked was very heavy. FPS needs to be just 20 for the scene for game to run smoothly. From my personal experience, you normally get double frame rates of what is observed in that demanding scene.



Well I haven't seen that benchmark so won't comment much about it but driver updates may or may not improve frame rates depending on the changelog.


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well I haven't seen that benchmark so won't comment much about it but driver updates may or may not improve frame rates depending on the changelog.



Let aaruni buy the game and we'll find out.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Let aaruni buy the game and we'll find out.



Yeah true that.   I have the game in my library but the download size is friggin huge so I keep away from it.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Let aaruni buy the game and we'll find out.



I have the game in steam. The problem is downloading the 25GB of Max Payne3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

aaruni said:


> I have the game in steam. The problem is downloading the 25GB of Max Payne3



I share your pain.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm facing severe stuttering issues with Thief. I've tried different settings and I'm also using the latest catalyst 14.3 beta drivers as well as the latest patch for thief which includes mantle and true audio support. The weird thing is when I enable mantle the game is almost unplayable. Now I'm wondering whether or not my system is powerful enough to play the game smoothly at least at high settings at 900p? I also have GRID 2 installed on my PC and it runs butter smooth maxed out. Unfortunately I don't have any newer games to test ATM. What's the problem?


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2014)

Bad optimization maybe ? I've seen such stuttering and low fps issue in CoD Bo with amd quad core cpu where's with an IB PDC it runs buttery smooth.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I'm facing severe stuttering issues with Thief. I've tried different settings and I'm also using the latest catalyst 14.3 beta drivers as well as the latest patch for thief which includes mantle and true audio support. The weird thing is when I enable mantle the game is almost unplayable. Now I'm wondering whether or not my system is powerful enough to play the game smoothly at least at high settings at 900p? I also have GRID 2 installed on my PC and it runs butter smooth maxed out. Unfortunately I don't have any newer games to test ATM. What's the problem?



Use Radeon Pro and so some optimizations. It should help.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 11, 2014)

Well I may have found a temporary solution to the problem. Checking "Use 32-bit Executable" in the settings has improved the game's performance significantly although some minor hiccups still show up every now and then but that is expected and acceptable in, well, any game. The only issue now is that checking the above mentioned option has disabled "Mantle" and "Image-based Reflections" although everything else is maxed out. Now just waiting for more patches.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

bf4 and titan fall in my signature rig + r9 280x??


----------



## luckyidnani (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey will Thief 2014 run on sony vaio vpceb16fg laptop


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> Hey will Thief 2014 run on sony vaio vpceb16fg laptop



Config ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Config ??





Intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor 2.13 GHz
 				 				 Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
 				 				15.5" wide (Full-HD: 1920 x 1080) VAIO Display Plus, LED Backlight
 				 				ATI Mobility Radeon™  HD 5650 Graphics


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

As per min system requirements it should run, however the RAM requirement is 4GB so see if you have it or not.


----------



## seamon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thief uses 1.65GB when maxed out.

- - - Updated - - -

So yea I guess you'll need at least 3 GB system RAM.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Thief uses 1.65GB when maxed out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So yea I guess you'll need at least 3 GB system RAM.



Minimum requirement is 4 GB AFAIK.


----------



## seamon (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Minimum requirement is 4 GB AFAIK.



COD:Ghosts minimum requirement is 6GB RAM, it doesn't mean it won't run on 4GB systems(with patch).
Rest assured Thief will run on 3GB RAM but one won't be able to multi-task.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> COD:Ghosts minimum requirement is 6GB RAM, it doesn't mean it won't run on 4GB systems(with patch).
> Rest assured Thief will run on 3GB RAM but one won't be able to multi-task.



Have you tried it on a 3 GB RAM ??


----------



## seamon (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Have you tried it on a 3 GB RAM ??



I can't.
I got 2 4GB chips and 1 8GB.

- - - Updated - - -

Argument is pointless until we know how much RAM he has.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Well as per official Min requirements, it needs 4 GB RAM so I would advice to play it on 4 GB or larger than that.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 19, 2014)

Will far cry1 and 2 run on bellow specs
I3 3220 igp
4GB RAM
720p display
I am planing to buy combo from flipkart for 500


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 19, 2014)

Os win7 64bit


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Os win7 64bit



Yes it will run.


----------



## alicedavid (Apr 23, 2014)

I am a newbie here, and a little knowledge that I possess about the same I think the game will run on the related configuration for sure. This should no\t be treated as the expert advice but I think it should work.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Don't think like that. You are part of this community. Just keep on sharing and posting as Knowledge increases by sharing 

 [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION]-  There's lots of games you can play with Intel HD 2500 Graphics but still getting a gfx card in the future is really going to spice things up.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] thanks for the advise mate. yeah i am thinking of gfx but right now little less on money. i waiting for my performance bonuses and increaments to come as then i can afford good gfx like 750ti or R 7 265. 
tand yeah thanks for being supportive as you always do.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

As BF3 is free on Origin I am planning to try it.
My specs:-
i5-3320M (Or i5-3230M )
Intel HD 4000
4GB ram @ 800Mhz
Resolution : 1366x768

Can I run BF3 in 800x600, No-AA, No effects, every graphic setting turned OFF or LOW.

Can I expect 25-30FPS then and then only I'd download. Else I don't want to waste my data(FUP  )


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> As BF3 is free on Origin I am planning to try it.
> My specs:-
> i5-3320M (Or i5-3230M )
> Intel HD 4000
> ...



You might get 20-25 FPS.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

you will get 30-35 fps at ultra low 1280x800 (my cousin is playing like this )


----------



## kunalht (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> As BF3 is free on Origin I am planning to try it.
> My specs:-
> i5-3320M (Or i5-3230M )
> Intel HD 4000
> ...



Yes you can  play....
I have tried in my laptop(nearly same as your config.)


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

^^Thanks for replying.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> As BF3 is free on Origin I am planning to try it.
> My specs:-
> i5-3320M (Or i5-3230M )
> Intel HD 4000
> ...



As someone said, u can only expect 20 to 25FPS.


----------



## itanuC (May 31, 2014)

What is a good configration to play all latest games on  Medium - High Setting including GTA V if it comes.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a Lenovo laptop and config is this

Intel Pentium B960 2.2 Ghz CPU
Intel HD Graphic
2 GB RAM
500 Gb HDD
1333 x 768 screen 

Can i play Skyrim game on laptop, on playable fps, please help ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> I have a Lenovo laptop and config is this
> 
> Intel Pentium B960 2.2 Ghz CPU
> Intel HD Graphic
> ...



sure. Skyrim is not very demanding.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> sure. Skyrim is not very demanding.




then can i play Farcry 3 also


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> then can i play Farcry 3 also



Intel HD which?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Intel HD which?



Intel HD 2000 i guess

i have played Dragon Age in minimum setting, and it played good ?

will it play far cry 3 on lowest setting posstible


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Intel HD 2000 i guess
> 
> i have played Dragon Age in minimum setting, and it played good ?
> 
> will it play far cry 3 on lowest setting posstible



FarCry 3 will run easily on HD200. I myself have played it on i3 2100. You cana lso overclock the IGP to get more performance.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 2, 2014)

mine is a low cost laptop, are you sure i can play it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> mine is a low cost laptop, are you sure i can play it



Yes, you can.


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 2, 2014)

can i play watchdogs in low settings - i3 3120m + 7670m +4gb ram ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> can i play watchdogs in low settings - i3 3120m + 7670m +4gb ram ?



You may have some occasional lag, the game is pretty poorly optimized


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 3, 2014)

hi just to update to you all,

That i am able to play skyrim on my laptop, but it gets too hot, so playing only for short duration and at night to keep it cool, next try will be far cry


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2014)

get a laptop cooler then, a powerful one at that


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> hi just to update to you all,
> 
> That i am able to play skyrim on my laptop, but it gets too hot, so playing only for short duration and at night to keep it cool, next try will be far cry



Buy a laptop cooler.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 13, 2014)

Exams are over so thought of trying my hand on some games but the problem is I don't have a external graphics card. I have Intel i5-4570 which has Intel HD 4600 which is supposed to have a nice improvement over HD 4000 so can someone tell me some games which I can play on this?


----------



## aaruni (Jun 13, 2014)

Hopefully [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will notice this question.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 13, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Hopefully [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will notice this question.



Why? Does he have the same processor or there is some previous story I should know about? :/


----------



## aaruni (Jun 13, 2014)

He has HD4600, and he games.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys I have a desktop with the following config
core 2 duo e7200 , 2gb ram , amd 7750 1gb ddr5 , 1280×720 monitor
I installed gta 4 few months back and the game was absolutely unplayable... got around 4 or 5 fps .
system requirements lab.com says that I have the recommended config. to play the game...
from the in game benchmarks the cpu usage was 100% and gpu usage was 73% .
so wat is the minimum system requirement to play gta4.. ?


----------



## aaruni (Jun 14, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Hi guys I have a desktop with the following config
> core 2 duo e7200 , 2gb ram , amd 7750 1gb ddr5 , 1280×720 monitor
> I installed gta 4 few months back and the game was absolutely unplayable... got around 4 or 5 fps .
> system requirements lab.com says that I have the recommended config. to play the game...
> ...



check if you're running the latest versions of stuff (drivers, utilities, etc),  what settings are you running the game on, source of the game ?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 14, 2014)

aaruni said:


> check if you're running the latest versions of stuff (drivers, utilities, etc),  what settings are you running the game on, source of the game ?



I had the latest drivers.. 
I lowered all the settings to the minimum..

and I installed the game on my friends system with core i3 , 4gb ram and amd hd 6450 1 gb ddr3... it was playable...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I do have the same processor, i5 4570. And which features HD 4600. But the kind of games I play are mostly racing.

These games:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/i3ntLAq2oDx7W.JPG



But all these games run without a hiccup on HD 4600. And I enjoyed playing BP the most. Even finished it. Apart from the racing games, I also played Portal, Portal 2 and FEZ. Not even a loss of 1 FPS. I am satisfied with HD 4600 so much that I don't feel the need to buy a GFX anytime soon.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you tried any of the Assasin's Creed, Crysis (may be crysis 2 as crysis 3 won't run on it for sure) or Skyrim on it?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2014)

No, I don't play FPS. And I would definitely not download these games to "see if it works".

Besides, I don't think Crisis can run on HD 4600 anyhow! Lol. On the bright side, it does run Minesweeper.


----------



## sushovan (Jun 14, 2014)

Crysis 2 ran on My HD3000 on low settings,  so Did Arkham Origins, Far Cry 3(low FPS though). So HD4600 can handle them easily.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 14, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Crysis 2 ran on My HD3000 on low settings,  so Did Arkham Origins, Far Cry 3(low FPS though). So HD4600 can handle them easily.


Right. So will download crysis 2 then. Got it on the humble bundle way back.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

aaruni said:


> check if you're running the latest versions of stuff (drivers, utilities, etc),  what settings are you running the game on, source of the game ?



your cpu will bottleneck the game greatly. also you are low on ram.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> your cpu will bottleneck the game greatly. also you are low on ram.



I thought that too... but after seeing the minimum requirements on systemrequirementslab.com I was convinced otherwise..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I thought that too... but after seeing the minimum requirements on systemrequirementslab.com I was convinced otherwise..



minimum requirements does not guarantee 30 fps..upgrading ram might help you a little bit in your case.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2014)

Can i run watch dogs with 4GB RAM? or should i upgrade to 6 or 8GB ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Can i run watch dogs with 4GB RAM? or should i upgrade to 6 or 8GB ?


4 GB is fine. I have a slight doubt on your CPU, what GPU u have


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 20, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Can i run watch dogs with 4GB RAM? or should i upgrade to 6 or 8GB ?



With the specs in your signature, expect a decent slide-show in medium settings.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> 4 GB is fine. I have a slight doubt on your CPU, what GPU u have



No GPU atm. but i will upgrade to R7 260x next month.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 20, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> No GPU atm. but i will upgrade to R7 260x next month.



upgrade to R7-265


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> upgrade to R7-265


Already stretched my budget to the max. 

So i don't need additional RAM?


----------



## Shah (Sep 19, 2014)

I have this strange issue of NFS MW (2005) not working in Windows 8. The game loads and the menus and options are working perfectly. But, The moment when I click on Start Race, I get an error message like "NFS Most Wanted has stopped working". 

BTW, It was working on the same config but on Windows 7. Reinstalling didn't help, either. Tried running in Compatibility mode too. But, it has not been resolved yet. 

Is there any fix for this kind of issue??


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2014)

Shah said:


> I have this strange issue of NFS MW (2005) not working in Windows 8. The game loads and the menus and options are working perfectly. But, The moment when I click on Start Race, I get an error message like "NFS Most Wanted has stopped working".
> 
> BTW, It was working on the same config but on Windows 7. Reinstalling didn't help, either. Tried running in Compatibility mode too. But, it has not been resolved yet.
> 
> Is there any fix for this kind of issue??



Try using something like DxWnd


----------



## Shah (Sep 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try using something like DxWnd



Tried it. The game doesn't even show the menus and hangs on for a few minutes and then crashes.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2014)

did you install the patch update 1.3 ? Also if you are using / have the original cd try using a no cd crack. Now don't raise an alarm  it's perfectly normal to use a no cd crack if you own a legit copy of the game to avoid the annoyance to mount the CD every time you want to play.


----------



## Shah (Sep 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> did you install the patch update 1.3 ? Also if you are using / have the original cd try using a no cd crack. Now don't raise an alarm  it's perfectly normal to use a no cd crack if you own a legit copy of the game to avoid the annoyance to mount the CD every time you want to play.



Thanks for the reply. Will try it and let you know what happens. 

BTW, I started playing BurnOut Paradise and too busy with it to think about MW.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 25, 2014)

Should I be able to play fifa 2014 on i5 4440 with Integrated processor HD 4600?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Should I be able to play fifa 2014 on i5 4440 with Integrated processor HD 4600?



Yeah I think so but at min details though.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a laptop:

Dell Inspiron 15R:

1366x768 pixels screen, but I run it at 1280x768 pixels with Black side patches, for gaming performance,

Core i5 (3rd generation) 3210M running at 2.5 Ghz (Boost to 3.1 Ghz),
4 GB RAM, can be expanded by me in case required,
Switchable graphics: Intel HD 4000 and AMD Radeon HD 7670M 1 GB.
Windows 7 Home/ Basic Original & activated.


I already run Far Cry 3/ GTA 4/ NFS: The Run, with ok-ok to satisfactory results. They're playable at atleast 24 fps or so, on near to lowest settings.


I wish to run Far Cry 4 on it, on or around low settings... With the DRM sh*t going around, I don't play much new games anymore.... But Far Cry 4 has an Indian flavour to it. So, ready to bear DRM for once more...


Will my laptop play Far Cry 4, although the requirements mention 2.6 Ghz processor, but is silent on the make and model?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2014)

^^ Don't worry. Your laptop should be able to handle it well enough even at medium settings IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> I have a laptop:
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R:
> 
> ...



YES.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> YES.





thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Don't worry. Your laptop should be able to handle it well enough even at medium settings IMO.



Thanks guys. Far Cry 4's Indian flavour is attracting me, more than anything else. Let's see what's in store... 

The date is getting near.... And I'll look for a good deal on pre-booking, preferably with some collectibles or so....


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 20, 2014)

yo guys, help me out in this.

Q:  how can i record a gameplay video with the ACTUAL FPS in-game while recording?

The reason i'm asking this is because, as you know, i have built up a powerful setup for gaming, but i dont have a good monitor, so i connected the PC to HDTV via HDMI. Now the problem with the TV is, its native res is not 1920x1080, yet it somehow up-scales to it ( the options for res are there! no idea how), but while doing it , it misfits the window,...hence, I can play games at 1080P but i can not see the FPS counter right or left  bottom/top corners by ANY MEANS!

I tried using MSI afterburner, FRAPs, Shadowplay everthing but I cant see the FPS counter, so i need to have it recorded and see what FPS it was actually during the gameplay WITH the counter appearing in the recorded video.

Any idea?


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

^AFAIK when you record the actual FPS will not be recorded, or you mean the counter hidden on some corner you want to see it?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^AFAIK when you record the actual FPS will not be recorded, or you mean the counter hidden on some corner you want to see it?



exactly, how to bring it to somewhere more on the center? if possible.

One more thing, if i use MSI afterburner to have the counter on screen, and then record it with another recorder say shadowplay, will it come in the recorded video?


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> exactly, how to bring it to somewhere more on the center? if possible.
> 
> One more thing, if i use MSI afterburner to have the counter on screen, and then record it with another recorder say shadowplay, will it come in the recorded video?



How to move location of cl_showfps display? 

will this help?
I dont have gfx


----------



## singleindian (Oct 23, 2014)

in wht settings ac1 and ac2 run in intel hd 4600 graphics?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 23, 2014)

singleindian said:


> in wht settings ac1 and ac2 run in intel hd 4600 graphics?



Med-high maybe


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2014)

singleindian said:


> in wht settings ac1 and ac2 run in intel hd 4600 graphics?



Medium I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm playing Racedriver GRID on my new HD 7770 & never experienced it so smoooooth  ...enjoying it , my old taste is back  ...quckly earned Pro licenses in USA, Europe


----------



## singleindian (Oct 23, 2014)

batman- AA and AC ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2014)

singleindian said:


> batman- AA and AC ?



Medium.


----------



## jsm17 (Oct 24, 2014)

Are The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter and The Walking Dead playable with 2gb ram?


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes for walking dead. Don't know about 1st one


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 24, 2014)

Any thoughts on the below configs .

Thinking for FC4 and GTA V


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any thoughts on the below configs .
> 
> Thinking for FC4 and GTA V



Good luck.


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any thoughts on the below configs .
> 
> Thinking for FC4 and GTA V



Laptop will be able to handle FC 4.
No word on GTA V requirements.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 3, 2014)

suggest me some game that can run smoothly in  Intel i3 2120 4gb ram 64 bit no graphics card


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 3, 2014)

For how many more years will my gpu can handle games you guyz think? I game at 1080p.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 3, 2014)

^^This year should be the last.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

^^^ GTA V doubtful


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey what about mine specs? Can run GTA 5 and FC4 at 1080p


----------



## seamon (Nov 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Hey what about mine specs? Can run GTA 5 and FC4 at 1080p



Easy lol. 
I am planing to play FC 4 on high with a slightly higher clock (100Mhz more on both) than your cards.

Let's see GTA V requirements....


Meanwhile I hope Unity runs at low at least.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Easy lol.
> I am planing to play FC 4 on high with a slightly higher clock (100Mhz more on both) than your cards.
> 
> Let's see GTA V requirements....
> ...



Yeah looks like for unity I will end up buying PS4 version.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2014)

The new dragon age/Witcher 3 on HD 7750 @ 1440 x 900 with 4 gig ram?


----------



## seamon (Nov 3, 2014)

theserpent said:


> The new dragon age/Witcher 3 on HD 7750 @ 1440 x 900 with 4 gig ram?



Inquisition easy.

Witcher 3 is going to have hardcore requirements. That being said, you'll most probably be able to run it.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 29, 2014)

Suggest me some games for my config guys. Been too long since i played any game.

Pentium D @2.8GHz
4GB DDR3 RAM
GT 210 

dont troll pl0x

BTW these are the games i've already played on this PC -

Halo CE
RoN
AC 2 Trilogy
AC 3
FC 2 
FC 3
TF 2
Darksiders 2
GTA 3, VC, SA
CoH 
Diablo 2
Just Cause 2
Batman AA, AC
Warframe
and many more which i can't remember.
Will start Tropico 3 in some days and Divinity Original Sin too if i can run it.


So suggest me games which I can play @ ~20 FPS at low @720p


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 29, 2014)

^ Try Portal 2 , devil may cry series, mafia 2, saboteur.
 U can also try RTS games like age of empires, age of mythology and rise of nations.
 U hv not mentioned counter strike. that is a must must play.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Suggest me some games for my config guys. Been too long since i played any game.
> 
> Pentium D @2.8GHz
> 4GB DDR3 RAM
> ...



Play the Half Life series. One of the best ever games to be released. HL-1 is somewhat old and doesn't run the newest Source engine but Half 2 onwards the game should work brilliant on your PC.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> ^ Try Portal 2 , devil may cry series, mafia 2, saboteur.
> U can also try RTS games like age of empires, age of mythology and rise of nations.
> U hv not mentioned counter strike. that is a must must play.



i've played DMC on my PS2 so won't be replaying that , Portal is somewhat aimless IMO but i'll try again and well can i really run mafia 2? sorry i forgot to mention that but i've played CS for quite some time.



thetechfreak said:


> Play the Half Life series. One of the best ever games to be released. HL-1 is somewhat old and doesn't run the newest Source engine but Half 2 onwards the game should work brilliant on your PC.



yeah its in my list


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i've played DMC on my PS2 so won't be replaying that , Portal is somewhat aimless IMO but i'll try again and well can i really run mafia 2? sorry i forgot to mention that but i've played CS for quite some time.



Well I managed get mafia 2 work on my PC with  core 2 duo +2gb ram+ nvidia 8400GS .
I migh have reduced  the visual settings. But I still managed to enjoy the game a lot and collect a whole lot of pl@yboy mag covers.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Well I managed get mafia 2 work on my PC with  core 2 duo +2gb ram+ nvidia 8400GS .
> I migh have reduced  the visual settings. But I still managed to enjoy the game a lot and collect a whole lot of pl@yboy mag covers.



lol i'll try to run it then


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2014)

Can I run Left 4 Dead 2 multiplayer on my pc (specs in sig)?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 17, 2014)

Shadow of Mordor on signature rig ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can I run Left 4 Dead 2 multiplayer on my pc (specs in sig)?



at high settings @ 1600x900, you will be getting 35 ish fps
L4D2 was my saving grace when I too used Intel HD 2000.. Just make sure you overclock your GPU in the bios

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> Shadow of Mordor on signature rig ?



low settings 25-35 ish fps


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> at high settings @ 1600x900, you will be getting 35 ish fps
> L4D2 was my saving grace when I too used Intel HD 2000.. Just make sure you overclock your GPU in the bios
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Okay. Purchased it on steam. Will be playing next week after exams.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay. Purchased it on steam. Will be playing next week after exams.



i might join you  add me on steam


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> i might join you  add me on steam



m also ready for l4d2 anytime...............


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> i might join you  add me on steam





gagan_kumar said:


> m also ready for l4d2 anytime...............



My id is harshilsharma63. Send me friend requests 

- - - Updated - - -

WTH man, I got L4D2 for $20 yesterday and today it's 50% off


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

Tough luck  made me think of missed deals on online shopping sites.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> low settings 25-35 ish fps



I get 30-50 fps at lowest settings.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay. Purchased it on steam. Will be playing next week after exams.



Add me on steam. I will also join in.

I get 100fps on very high + AA


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 14, 2015)

As now the requirements are out for GTA V what settings or resolution can I expect with the below mentioned rigs ? 

Minimum will be fine for me as long as the game is running thats all


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2015)

on the laptop, at med settings easily @ 1366x768
not much hope for the pc though


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

^^ Medium settings should run fine on your Laptop IMO>


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 18, 2015)

Guys will my pc support GTA 5? 

Intel core 2 duo E7500 2.93 ghz, 4 gb ram ddr2, zotac geforce GT 520 2gb ddr3.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2015)

very low settings, 30 + fps ~1024x768
GT 520 is about 35% weaker than a 9800 GTX (lowest requirement)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> very low settings, 30 + fps ~1024x768
> GT 520 is about 35% weaker than a 9800 GTX (lowest requirement)



I dont think OP will achieve 30 FPS with a E7500 now. Game might run at bare minumum at < 30 FPS.


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 19, 2015)

Guys, can I run gta 5 at high settings?

Athlon II X4 645, 3.1 GHZ
ASUS GTX 750 OC 1GD5
4 GB DDR3
At resolution 1366*768


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, can I run gta 5 at high settings?
> 
> Athlon II X4 645, 3.1 GHZ
> ASUS GTX 750 OC 1GD5
> ...



I'd say judging by the requirements released, hell yeah..

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> I dont think OP will achieve 30 FPS with a E7500 now. Game might run at bare minumum at < 30 FPS.



true, but I think GTA 5 will be toaster friendly (I hope)


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2015)

Guys what about my lappy ?? Will it run in Medium @1080p or low?
i7 3630QM / 2.4 GHz
8 GB DDR3 SDRAM
GT 650M(2GB DDR5)


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I'd say judging by the requirements released, hell yeah..




It should be  hehe because only of this single game, I've purchased this new GPU gtx 750


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 19, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Guys what about my lappy ?? Will it run in Medium @1080p or low?
> i7 3630QM / 2.4 GHz
> 8 GB DDR3 SDRAM
> GT 650M(2GB DDR5)



I'd say low or maybe tweaked medium.


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys,

My laptop is Flex 2 - 14. I got it recently and I want to know which games are playable at good frame rates for this lappy. I am interested in Racing, simulation and fps games.

The model I'd is 59- 429729

If anyone is using the same model, kindly let me know which games worked better for u.


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry. Here are the specs

Core i5 4th Gen
Ram 4 GB
NVIDIA GeForce GM-N15V 2 GB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Sorry. Here are the specs
> 
> Core i5 4th Gen
> Ram 4 GB
> NVIDIA GeForce GM-N15V 2 GB



*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html

CPU and ram have lesser contribution compared to the GPU. In future lookup on notebookcheck for all laptop GPUs.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just gotta ask is AMD 7770 still the best card under 8k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Possibly, but its highly recommended you buy atleast GTX 750 ti..
Next gen games are brutal on HD 7770 (I kept it as spare GPU)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Will Witcher 3 & GTA 5 run on my config which is in the siggy in medium settings with ubersampling turned off.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Will Witcher 3 & GTA 5 run on my config which is in the siggy in medium settings with ubersampling turned off.



yes.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Will Witcher 3 & GTA 5 run on my config which is in the siggy in medium settings with ubersampling turned off.



Cant say about Witccher 3.
And if GTA 5 turned out to be stable ported version, then you can play it fluidly.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Cant say about Witccher 3.
> And if GTA 5 turned out to be stable ported version, then you can play it fluidly.



Don't you think they took so long time to optimize the PC version?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Don't you think they took so long time to optimize the PC version?



Well, they usually take time when it comes to PC platform. I wont mind waiting all this time if they can deliver what we want.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Well, they usually take time when it comes to PC platform. I wont mind waiting all this time if they can deliver what we want.



But ubisoft has of late even after taking lots of time didn't even made a proper bug free version of AC unity for PC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Well, they usually take time when it comes to PC platform. I wont mind waiting all this time if they can deliver what we want.



GTA V PC is being developed by same team that made Max Payne 3 PC version. Pretty sure the port will be good.


----------



## saiyaman (May 21, 2015)

I have a small question. Will the following configuration which I have run any game at 1080p in all the glory?

Intel Core i5 2500K
2 x 4 Corsair DDR3
ASUS HD7970 Direct II top 3GB


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> I have a small question. Will the following configuration which I have run any game at 1080p in all the glory?
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K
> 2 x 4 Corsair DDR3
> ASUS HD7970 Direct II top 3GB



Yes, try the original doom series.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yes, try the original doom series.



hahahahahaha


----------



## saiyaman (May 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yes, try the original doom series.



Sad. Those colours. Cruel. Aren't you?


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 16, 2015)

I got Q8200, 6GB DDR2 RAM (4GB at 800MHz and one at 667MHz) along with a R9 270X. Far Cry 4 runs at around 15-20 FPS at medium and high, even ultra settings. Changing the resolution to 720p or 1080p makes hardly any difference. Same goes with the settings. Is it the CPU?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 11, 2015)

well i am playing FC4 @ 45-60fps , 900p , 8xMSAA , all maxed settings


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> I got Q8200, 6GB DDR2 RAM (4GB at 800MHz and one at 667MHz) along with a R9 270X. Far Cry 4 runs at around 15-20 FPS at medium and high, even ultra settings. Changing the resolution to 720p or 1080p makes hardly any difference. Same goes with the settings. Is it the CPU?



Yes its obvious


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 12, 2015)

guys i have just tested Metro 2033 Redux Edition , i m getting 25-40 fps on max settings all maxed 4xmsaa which is max on 900p ? i think its too low or the game optimization is not good? I have installed most of my games on WD green hdd as my SSD got full with GTAV , Can HDD Effect FPS?


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 12, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> guys i have just tested Metro 2033 Redux Edition , i m getting 25-40 fps on max settings all maxed 4xmsaa which is max on 900p ? i think its too low or the game optimization is not good? I have installed most of my games on WD green hdd as my SSD got full with GTAV , Can HDD Effect FPS?


No the HDD does not affect the fps.. The game might take a longer time to load on a HDD compared to an SSd. But no change in fps.


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a Dell laptop: i5 4200U (with integrated HD 4400 graphics), a dedicated gfx card HD 8670M with 1 GB DDR3 RAM, and 4 GB DDR3 system RAM. I want to play Alien Isolation; will it run at 1366 x 768 with medium settings? Or even low settings?

Second, GPU-Z (at the very bottom of the dialog box) shows that my Intel HD 4400 has OpenCL and DirectCompute 5.0, but not CUDA and PhysX; for AMD Radeon HD 8670M, it shows nothing - that the gfx card has nothing. I'm pasting a link to a screenshot; this image is not of my graphic card:

*tpucdn.com/gpuz/screen1.gif

Is it only showing the properties of the gfx cards, or is there a setting somewhere which can be used to turn on these features, to boost gaming?

And yes, Speedfan always shows my CPU temps at between 30 and 35 degrees, and the HDD temp at around 40, but GPU-Z always shows Intel HD 4400 temp above 45 degrees, generally 49 degrees. Is it normal for the GPU to be always running hot? The 8670M is generally off (the Intel HD 4400 is on by default), but when it starts up, it also generally shows the same kind of temps as the Intel 4400.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, it will run at medium settings


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, it will run at medium settings



Thanks!   

If you or anyone else could help with the other questions please.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2015)

I dont know if this works on laptops but try this 
Virtu MVP Support | Lucidlogix


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I have a Dell laptop: i5 4200U (with integrated HD 4400 graphics), a dedicated gfx card HD 8670M with 1 GB DDR3 RAM, and 4 GB DDR3 system RAM. I want to play Alien Isolation; will it run at 1366 x 768 with medium settings? Or even low settings?
> 
> Second, GPU-Z (at the very bottom of the dialog box) shows that my Intel HD 4400 has OpenCL and DirectCompute 5.0, but not CUDA and PhysX; for AMD Radeon HD 8670M, it shows nothing - that the gfx card has nothing. I'm pasting a link to a screenshot; this image is not of my graphic card:
> 
> ...



AMD Radeon HD 8670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

This gives a general idea about which games you'll be able to play.


----------



## anky (Sep 22, 2015)

i just installed GTA 5 , but i cant seem to change the resolution.its running at 800x600 only
my specs - AMD A8 4500, radeon HD 7640G + HD 7600M dual , 8GB ram
What should i do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2015)

anky said:


> i just installed GTA 5 , but i cant seem to change the resolution.its running at 800x600 only
> my specs - AMD A8 4500, radeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M dual , 8GB ram
> What should i do?


Update the Catalyst Control Center, configure that game is running on 7670M instead of 7640G.


----------



## anky (Sep 22, 2015)

still not happening..its showing ur vide card is out of memory..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

anky said:


> still not happening..its showing ur vide card is out of memory..


How much VRAM does HD 7670M has?


----------



## anky (Sep 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How much VRAM does HD 7670M has?



it has 1 GB of vRAM


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

anky said:


> it has 1 GB of vRAM


*www.reddit.com/r/PiratedGTA/comments/3i27h8/running_gta_v_in_a_gpu_with_less_than_2gb_of_vram/


----------



## anky (Sep 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.reddit.com/r/PiratedGTA/comments/3i27h8/running_gta_v_in_a_gpu_with_less_than_2gb_of_vram/



whoaa!!..thnx a lot..will try that ...meanwhile i am posting a thread for buying a new pc..will require ur help there as well...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2015)

Will Fallout 4 & Far Cry Primal run in High Settings with my config which is in my Signature?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2015)

Fallout4 yes, Farcry Primal, cannot say..


----------



## RON28 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello guys, I have i3 4130 processor with 4GB DDR3 RAM, and i don't have a dedicated graphic card in my system. So far, i have played many games like dishonored, Mass effect series, Dirt 2, Assassin's creed 1, 2 , brotherhood, revelation etc.

I just want to know which all games can i play more?
like recent game dying light or fallout 4? even fall out 3 runs pretty well on my system with medium settings.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

^^ try and let us know  if a game won't run or run very slower you always have the option to add a graphic card but till then try out all of the possible games and their playable settings with decent visual quality.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2015)

Batman arkham knight in r9 280x
I7 3770k 
8gb ram


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

RON28 said:


> Hello guys, I have i3 4130 processor with 4GB DDR3 RAM, and i don't have a dedicated graphic card in my system. So far, i have played many games like dishonored, Mass effect series, Dirt 2, Assassin's creed 1, 2 , brotherhood, revelation etc.
> 
> I just want to know which all games can i play more?
> like recent game dying light or fallout 4? even fall out 3 runs pretty well on my system with medium settings.



intel hd4600 can play most of the games in low med settings @ low res (before my GTX970 i had played many games on HD4600)

FarCry3 , Medal of honor , Prototype 2 , AC3 , AC4 , AC:R , batman arkham asylum (previous version of batman origins) Sniper elite 2, 3, Sniper ghost warrior 1 , 2 , Tom Clancys Ghost recon , GTA IV ( had to give up 1gb ram to vram) ,  Just cause 2 , saints row 2/3 , amazing spiderman , x-men wolverine , CODMW3 , crysis 1 , crysis warhead , tombraider , enslaved journey to (dont remember full nam + so many cant remember all


----------



## RON28 (Nov 5, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> intel hd4600 can play most of the games in low med settings @ low res (before my GTX970 i had played many games on HD4600)
> 
> FarCry3 , Medal of honor , Prototype 2 , AC3 , AC4 , AC:R , batman arkham asylum (previous version of batman origins) Sniper elite 2, 3, Sniper ghost warrior 1 , 2 , Tom Clancys Ghost recon , GTA IV ( had to give up 1gb ram to vram) ,  Just cause 2 , saints row 2/3 , amazing spiderman , x-men wolverine , CODMW3 , crysis 1 , crysis warhead , tombraider , enslaved journey to (dont remember full nam + so many cant remember all



thanks bro  will GTA IV work ? that game is very badly optimized, will it work smoothly in low settings?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 5, 2015)

RON28 said:


> thanks bro  will GTA IV work ? that game is very badly optimized, will it work smoothly in low settings?



share your 1gb ram from 4gb to dedicated video memory from BIOS , this will give you intel hd4600 with 1gb vram , windows can only use 3gb ram for apps

well it had worked with my previous old rig which had amd6450 which has low benchmarks as compared to intel hd4600,

go test the game and let us know your results


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi, I want to know whether Dishonored and Wolfenstein: The New Order can run on my laptop.

Core i5 3rd generation
Intel 4000 HD 
8GB DDR3 RAM
500GB HDD
Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Hi, I want to know whether Dishonored and Wolfenstein: The New Order can run on my laptop.
> 
> Core i5 3rd generation
> 8GB DDR3 RAM
> ...



What's the GPU?


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 24, 2015)

^^ oops sorry. Intel 4000HD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ oops sorry. Intel 4000HD



Intel HD Graphics 4000 - NotebookCheck.net Tech

This is just a reference guide. Results may vary with updated drivers.


----------



## donovanikarus (May 16, 2016)

Nice! Same question


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys I own a Lenovo Y510p laptop with:
a Single Nvidia Geforce 755m
Core i5 4200m
8 Gb ram 
Windows 10

My question is will Rise of The Tomb Raider work on this @ at least 1080p? 
I also have a PS4, will I be better off getting the game on it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2016)

geek_rocker said:


> Hey guys I own a Lenovo Y510p laptop with:
> a Single Nvidia Geforce 755m
> Core i5 4200m
> 8 Gb ram
> ...




NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M - NotebookCheck.net Tec

755m sits above 940m in the rankings.

NVIDIA GeForce 940M - NotebookCheck.net Tec

940m is able to run Rise of Tomb Raider ~30 fps at lowest settings.

755m should do better, if not the same.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys will Overwatch run on this config?

Core i7 3610QM@2.3GHz
8GB RAM
nVidia Geforce GT650M (2GB GDDR3)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2016)

REY619 said:


> Guys will Overwatch run on this config?
> 
> Core i7 3610QM@2.3GHz
> 8GB RAM
> ...



Should be able to run it at 768p med settings.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should be able to run it at 768p med settings.



Thank you.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2016)

Far Cry :

Recommended :

Memory : 4GB
Graphics : [FONT=&quot]512MB Video RAM (1GB Video RAM), DirectX9c (DirectX11) Shader Model 3.0 (Shader Model 5.0)
[/FONT]HDD : 15GB

Mine :

Memory : 6GB DDR3
Graphics : GT650M with 2GB DDR3

Why am I getting only 25-30fps?? Why not 60fps??
I am running game at lowest settings. Looks horrible than settings at medium but I had to, to get decent fps, but result is alomst same.
Can anyone help here?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2016)

May be you don't have enough HDD space  

Jokes apart .. try setting everything to high, shadow to medium, cpu affinity to a single core and try. Also you can downgrade to some gpu driver known to give good performance on FC1.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Far Cry :
> 
> Recommended :
> 
> ...



NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tec

By the looks of it, you should be able to run Far Cry 3 above 40fps on med-settings easily.

Try updating the drivers and running the game using dedicated GPU from nvidia control panel.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

I have updated drivers. the problem is same. Also, sorry, I forgot to mention, i am running game on 1366x768 instead of my native resolution 1600x900. I tried running at native resolution but frames were around 30fps so i further reduced the resolution.


----------



## BakBob (Sep 13, 2016)

How bad is 950M for games compared to its desktop equivalent?


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2016)

BakBob said:


> How bad is 950M for games compared to its desktop equivalent?



GTX 950 is almost twice as fast compared to 950M.


----------



## @pple (Mar 3, 2017)

Will Sniper Elite 4 run on below mentioned config?
i5-5200u
Geforce 940m
8 gig RAM
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

seamon said:


> Can you guys suggest some cooling solution? [STRIKE]I am[/STRIKE] He is using a Mini-ITX setup



Maybe [STRIKE]you[/STRIKE] he needs a Cryogenic Cooling system for his Mini-ITX setup.


----------



## piyush_08 (May 18, 2017)

OS:WINDOWS 8.1
CPU: 2.5GHz QUADCORE
MEMORY:4 GB RAM
VIDEO: 3025 MB
MODEL : DELL INSPIRON-5520
Suggest some good games for me please


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2017)

piyush_08 said:


> OS:WINDOWS 8.1
> CPU: 2.5GHz QUADCORE
> MEMORY:4 GB RAM
> VIDEO: 3025 MB
> ...



From what genre like action, strategy, sport, crpg, shooter, mmorpg ? what types of games you would like to play ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2017)

piyush_08 said:


> OS:WINDOWS 8.1
> CPU: 2.5GHz QUADCORE
> MEMORY:4 GB RAM
> VIDEO: 3025 MB
> ...


Is your GPU 7670M?
If yes, this will give a general idea about which games you can play at what resolution and settings:
AMD Radeon HD 7670M


----------



## piyush_08 (Jun 6, 2017)

topgear said:


> From what genre like action, strategy, sport, crpg, shooter, mmorpg ? what types of games you would like to play ?


mostly i like first person shooter,action and adventure games


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2017)

Bulletstorm, STALKER Series, Fallout 3.


----------



## piyush_08 (Jun 10, 2017)

topgear said:


> Bulletstorm, STALKER Series, Fallout 3.


thanks


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2017)

Moved all posts related to the burning question "WILL ANDROMEDS RUN ON THIS CONFIG" to new thread:
Will Andromeda Run On This Rig?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 22, 2017)

there are multiple sites running this Can you run this ?   utility. Which is the most reliable of those?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2017)

None, just search benchmarks or fps for your current GPU, that should be sufficient.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 22, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> None, just search benchmarks or fps for your current GPU, that should be sufficient.


Is there any utility for that?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jul 5, 2017)

Will a HD 5670 be able to run Rise of Tomb Raider, even in low settings/resolution. 
Tomb Raider 2013 benchmark ran fine on high @ 32 fps avg (1440*900p)
Want to buy it before steam sale ends.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Will a HD 5670 be able to run Rise of Tomb Raider, even in low settings/resolution.
> Tomb Raider 2013 benchmark ran fine on high @ 32 fps avg (1440*900p)
> Want to buy it before steam sale ends.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


You might run it but on low settings only.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 29, 2017)

Will Wolfenstein The New Colossus run on i5-3570k, R9 280 3GB, 8GB RAM.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 29, 2017)

^yes it will,but the game is reportedly not that well optimized and therefore you may have to tone down some visual settings to get the best possible performance.


----------



## HitroeOkno (Jan 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will Fallout 4 & Far Cry Primal run in High Settings with my config which is in my Signature?


Both should run without problems.


----------

